# Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas



## juanfilas

Hoy vamos a intentar solucionar un problema chico que todo el mundo se lo toma como grande, medir los archifamosos parámetros T/S, seamos sinceros, armamos potencias, preamplificadotes, alarmas, circuitos con una complejidad endiablada y… ¡funcionan! Osea, lo hacemos bien, leemos, medimos, calibramos, todas tareas complejas que requieren mucha atención y conocimientos, pero… a la hora de medir los T/S que si, si en serio, no es broma…
.
.
.
.SOLO HAY QUE ARMAR UN CABLE 

.
.
.
Empezamos, que no, que que difícil, que no me sale, que solo los gurus saben, y que pepito me recomendó este diseño que suena de 10 y encima fachero, y bla bla bla.
Realmente no entiendo por que es así, pero, es una historia real. Hoy voy a intentar que esta corriente cambie, ya que medir los parámetros TS es de lo mas fácil que hay si se hacen bien las cosas.

No voy a explicar que son los TS por que hay suficiente info en el foro, tenemos el post nivel “excelencia” https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/entendiendo-parametros-thiele-small-altavoces-77514/ de nuestro amigo Ezavalla y por ahí dando vueltas mas info (si es que hace falta).

Además, este post va orientado al novato, así que supongo de antemano que van a medir con la placa de sonido integrada de la PC o notebook, el que tenga una placa profesional con entradas canon o plug simplemente tiene que modificar el famoso cable. 

En fin, espero que se entienda y por supuesto, el foro es para preguntar 


Vamos al grano.

Antes que nada deben bajar el soft ARTA de acá: http://www.artalabs.hr/download.htm no hay que comprarlo ya que con la versión demo se puede hacer de todo, incluido medir los T/S.
Lo instalamos y ni lo abrimos ya que es el último paso… falta mucho para llegar.

Lo primero que tenemos que hacer es armar el cable que nos va a facilitar la vida, ya que una vez armado, nos queda para siempre y después medir un parlante/tweeter es cuestión de minutos, existe la llamada “caja ARTA” pero para facilitar las cosas solo vamos a hacer el cable que es el que nos interesa.

El diagrama del cable es el siguiente:



Bastante simple verdad, pero vamos a ir mas allá en el simplismo y vamos a armar el cable paso por paso, para que no tengamos problemas, como vamos a medir con la placa integrada, vamos a hacer todo con miniplug.

La lista de materiales es la siguiente:

-Dos mini plug estereo macho
-Dos metros de cable mallado estereo para miniplug
-Un metro de cable de parlante “rojo y negro”
-Cuatro cocodrilos (dos rojos y dos negros)
-Una resistencia de 10W y 27ohm (que hay que medirla con mucha precisión antes de armar el cable)
-Dos resistencias de 10k 1/4w
-Dos resistencias de 1k 1/4w
-un switch on/off (hasta el del velador sirve)
-Cinta aisladora
-Estaño y soldador
-Paciencia 
-Algo para tomar mientras hacemos el trabajo duro 


Vamos por los miniplug primero, armamos la ficha 1 con un chicote (pedazo de cable) de unos 60cm, nos va a quedar así:



Es muy, pero muy importante que no nos confundamos el canal izquierdo con el derecho, recuerden, la punta del miniplug o plug es el canal izquierdo “L”, el anillo central es el canal “R” y última parte mas larga es masa.
Supongamos en el diagrama que 1 es “L”, 2 es “R” y 3 masa, este plug que estamos armando es el que va ir enchufado en la SALIDA de la placa de audio, normalmente de color verde. Como LIMP (programa que viene dentro de ARTA) toma la salida del canal izquierdo, al cable 2 le tapamos la punta con cinta aisladora o mejor aún, ni lo suelden en la ficha.

Ya tenemos el primer pedazo del cable, vamos con el segundo:

Este es el miniplug 2 que va a ir conectado a la ENTRADA de la placa de audio, normalmente de color azul. Este es mucho mas difícil de hacer que el otro ya que tiene ¡Cuatro resistencias!  Si si, no transpiren, que es fácil de hacer:



Como ven, me recibí en diseño y dibujo avanzado con Paint , estas cuatro resistencias lo que hacen es proteger la entrada de audio de nuestra placa ya que al parlante le va a llegar bastante tensión, SI O SI tienen que estar y lo mas cerca de la ficha miniplug posible, osea, quedaría “ficha > 5cm de cable > resistencias (una ves soldado todo lo rellenamos con cinta aisladora) > un chicote de 50cm de cable”. Hay un diseño con zenner´s pero no viene al caso, con las cuatro resistencias sobra. En este caso 4 es “L”, 5 es “R” y 6 masa (no repito los números para que sea mas fácil después) acá si, necesitamos ambos canales L y R.

El paso siguiente es armar con el cable de parlante y los cuatro cocodrilos dos cables iguales, con la única diferencia que a uno con cinta de papel o similar lo marcamos como “parlante” y el otro como “potencia”:



Ya tenemos la cuatro conexiones, el miniplug que va a la entrada de la placa de sonido, el que va a la salida, el cable que vamos a conectar al parlante/tweeter a medir y el cable que vamos a conectar a la salida de la potencia.
Vamos con el núcleo de todo esto, la resistencia de 27ohm, esta tiene que estar medida con mucha precisión antes de soldar todo, al 0.5% o mejor. En mi caso, la resistencia es de 27ohm y medí 26.85ohm, lo importante es que anotemos en la misma el valor exacto o lo mas exacto posible.
Con el swtch on/off y la resistencia hacemos lo siguiente:



Después veremos para que esta el switch, lo importante y créanme, he visto desastres en esta etapa, es conectar todo lo anterior de forma prolija, por ahora no nos preocupemos si nos queda el cable completo como una telaraña desprolija, lo importante es que este todo bien conectado, ya que también he visto, que le pifian en esta etapa (mas que nada con la masa que es compartida con el canal L y el R).

Tenemos todo junto así:




Las conexiones son las siguientes (si sirve de ayuda marquen cada extremo de cable con el numero correspondiente):

3, 6, 7 y 9 a un punto común (masa)…   ya armaste un lío de cables y todavía falta conectar todo lo otro (si si, a mi me paso).
A 11 le soldamos: 10 y 5.
A 12 le soldamos: 4 y 8.
1 va a la entrada de la potencia, debemos poner una ficha acorde (normalmente RCA, la masa la compartimos).

¡Voila! Tenemos nuestro cable terminado, ojo, revisen, confundirse 4 con 1 da un resultado terrible y es mas fácil confundirse de lo que parece, ya se que arman sus potencias y radios, pero por las dudas, revisen las conexiones y con un tester verifiquen que esta todo bien. Aíslen todo ya que esto queda normalmente colgando y así evitamos inconvenientes.

Como ven, el cable tiene cuatro puntas, un miniplug sin resistencias, lo marcamos con cinta de papel como “salida placa de audio”, un miniplug con las resistencias, lo marcamos como “entrada placa de audio” y los dos juegos de cocodrilos que uno dice “Potencia” y el otro dice “parlante”.

Ya se que soy muyy obvio, pero si esto lo lee una persona que no sabe mucho de electrónica o tiene algo de miedo de quemar algo (ha, me olvidaba, si meten la pata y queman la pc, la potencia, el parlante o cualquier cosa, es SU problema/responsabilidad no el mío) va a tener dudas antes de conectar todo y encender las cosas…
Antes de conectar todo, prendemos la PC y la potencia, bajamos el volumen de la PC y el de la potencia al mínimo y apagamos la potencia, con esto nos evitamos inconvenientes como: “el día anterior tuve una fiesta y deje la potencia al 100% , conecte la misma para medir y prendí fuego todo… y no se por que pasó esto ” en fin, verifiquen siempre que todo este al mínimo.

Una ves verificado todo, conectamos:

El miniplug que esta marcado como “salida placa de audio” a…. la salida de la placa de audio (verde)
El miniplug que esta marcado como “entrada placa de audio” a…. la entrada de la placa de audio (azul) nos damos cuenta por que esta el manojo de cinta aisladora que tapa las resistencias.

El cocodrilo que dice “potencia” a la salida "L" de la potencia (que esta al mínimo).
El cocodrilo que dice “parlante” al parlante a medir.

Es muy importante que el parlante/tweeter a medir este lejos de cualquier superficie que refleje el sonido lo idea es dejarlo colgando a por lo menos medio metro de cualquier cosa, auque si apoyamos el parlante sobre dos tablas (para no tapar la ventilación) sirve.





Conectamos todo y…. llego la parte linda: ¡MEDIR!

Cuando instalamos ARTA, se instalan tres programas, ARTA, para medir respuesta parámetros acústicos vía impulso. STEPS para medir parámetros acústicos vía sweep y LIMP para medir los T/S. El programa en si es una genialidad, medimos todo lo importante en un sistema de sonido, pero ahora solo vamos a ver el modulo LIMP, lo abrimos con todo conectado y encendido, ponemos “Continue in demo mode” la primera pantalla es la siguiente:



Lo primero que hacemos es ir a la solapa “CAL”



Como vemos, tenemos varias partes, abajo “input level monitor” arriba a la izquierda “generate” y al lado “calibrate” esta parte es para calibrar los canales, lo tenemos que hacer cada vez que vamos a medir.
La llave que esta junto a la resistencia de 27ohm la cerramos, osea, cortocicuitamos la resistencia.
Ponemos el volumen de la PC a la mitad y hacemos clic en “generate” vamos subiendo el volumen muy lentamente de la potencia y vamos a ver que las barras van creciendo, si la resistencia esta bien cortocicuitada, las dos barras tienen que tener el mismo largo o diferir por muy poco, si la llave esta abierta, tendríamos una diferencia importante en las barras. En fin, tienen que ser muy similares, vamos subiendo el volumen de la pote hasta que las barras suban hasta -25db apox (ojo con el nivel de la entrada de linea, debe estar al máximo, desde la barra de inicio de windows lo hacemos). Si notamos que el volumen es muy alto (va a sonar ruido rosa) lo bajamos un poco.
Tocamos de nuevo “generate” y va a parar de sonar. 
En “Number of averages” ponemos “3” con esto, minimizamos la posibilidad de que justo un ruido nos arruine la calibración, tocamos “Calibrate” y nos va a decir cuan descalibrada esta la placa de sonido y la va a calibrar (de nuevo, con la resistencia de 27ohm cortocicuitada). 
Le damos click a “Ok” y terminamos la calibración.

Ahora vamos a la pestaña que esta a la derecha de “CAL” es un rectangulito verde con líneas a 45° “setup measurements” dejamos todo como esta pero en “Referece resistor” ponemos el valor que medimos previamente de armar el cable, en mi caso 26.85ohm:



Le damos Ok y listo, ¡ya esta todo perfecto para medir! Excepto por una cosa, tenemos que abrir la llave que cortociuita la resistencia de 27ohm ¡saben cuantas veces me la olvidé cerrada y medí cualquier cosa!
Clickeamos en el triangulito “play” rojo y va a empezar la medición, al principio no escuchamos nada ya que esta reproduciendo 20hz, pero de a poco vamos a ir escuchando tonos cada vez mas altos, cuando termine vamos a tener algo así:

Ver el archivo adjunto 60759

Es la primera curva, la misma es la curva de impedancia del parlante/tweeter (verde)¿Qué datos podemos sacar de la misma?
Fs: en este caso 130hz
Impedancia mínima: en este caso 4ohm
Qes, Qms y Qts.
La otra curva que esta arriba es la fase de reproducción que ahora no viene al caso.

Una ves que tenemos esta gráfica tocamos “overlay” y luego “Set as overlay” 
De nuevo recuerdo, el volumen tiene que esta muy bajo, que casi no se escuche.
Ahora viene una parte mas compleja, la de añadir masa al parlante o meterlo en una caja con dimensiones conocidas para medir Vas. Yo uso el método de añadir masa ya que es mas simple y rápido, compre seis imanes de unos 4gramos cada uno (debemos pesarlos con precisión) y los pego uno de cada lado del cono con cuidado, al atraerse quedan agarrados al cono.
Osea, medimos sin nada en el parlante, terminamos, pulsamos “Set as overlay”, añadimos la masa conocida y medimos de nuevo, vamos a ver que aparece otra gráfica en color amarillo, fs debe bajar, si no baja algo estamos haciendo mal.
Una vez que termina nos vamos a “analyze” y damos click en “Loudspeaker parameters – added mass method” 



Como vemos, tenemos tres casillas para llenar:

“Voice coil resistance” acá ponemos Re del parlante/tweeter, osea la resistencia en corriente continua del mismo (agarramos el tester lo ponemos en escala “ohm” > 20ohm y vemos que da) en este caso 4.
“Membrane diameter” el diámetro del parlante en centímetros (no confundir con las pulgadas).
“Added mass (g)” la masa que añadimos en la segunda medición, en este caso 10 gramos.

TA TA TA TANNNNNNNN

¡Llego el momento esperado! Cuando le demos click a “Calculate TSP” mágicamente y sin ningún esfuerzo mas que quemar algunas calorías con el movimiento del dedo incide aparecerán los archi mega famosos parámetros THIELE SMALL 



AHORA no tiene excusa al momento de decir “es que medir los parámetros es imposible”, “no me sale”, “es mi karma” y bla bla bla. 
Esto es “*level ultra entry … para niños de 0 a 3 años”*.

Y encima, después de la primera vez, solo toma unos minutos medir cualquier parlante, tweeter, bafle… ¿¿¿¿ dijiste bafle????

¿Creían que esto solo servia para los T/S? na na na…
Si enchufamos los cocodrilos que dicen “parlante” a un bafle y medimos igual que siempre, nos va a dar la curva de impedancia del mismo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 60758

Que es importantísima ¿Por qué? Si es un bafle Bass reflex, fijense que hay dos picos, el valle entre los dos es la frecuencia de sintonía del mismo, en este caso 38hz. Con lo cual podemos analizar si sintonizamos bien el mismo.
Además, vemos la impedancia mínima (acá 7 ohm) que es importante para analizar si no metimos la pata con el crossover y nuestra potencia va a poder funcionar sin quemarse con el bafle en cuestión.

Bueno, creo que es todo, si me olvidé/equivoque con algo, díganmelo y lo arreglo, espero que, después de leer esto y hacer las cosas bien el post “Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)” quede en desuso al igual que los posts “que caja me recomiendan para X parlante” ya que los orgullosos miembros de foros de electrónica no van a buscar un bafle para copiar sino que, con el pecho en alto van a decir “me compre este parlante, voy a medir los parámetros thiele small para calcular su caja OPTIMA” 

Saludos y cualquier duda, pregunten.

Pd1: Como el tema es básico (osea aburrido) y encima largo (mas aburrido) intenté meter algo de humor, si confunde…es TU problema 

Pd2: Para tener mas precisión a la hora de pesar los imanes me recorrí tres joyerías, ahí tienen balanzas súper precisas para pesar oro y piedras preciosas, si le dicen que son estudiantes seguro que les pesan los imanes, pesen varias veces y saquen promedio.

pd3: el volumen del ruido rosa debe ser muy bajo pero la señal que llega a la entrada de la placa de audio no, esto lo vamos ajustando con el nivel de la entrada de audio y el volumen de la potencia, lo mejor es probar varias veces.

Adjunto nuevo esquema que se entiende mejor:


----------



## chugus

Hola, muy bueno el post!!!! Podrías subir una foto en donde se ve como colocar los imanes? Es lo único que no entendí. Gracias.


----------



## osk_rin

solo es cuetion de umaginacion, si te dijo que son seis imanes, es logico que lo que se pretende hacer es como una especie de "pinza" con los imanes  usando tres pares de ellos osea vas a tomar un par de imanes uno lo colocas debajo de la parte superior de el cono "abajo" y el otro iman por arriba y haces que "se peguen" y asi repites lo mismo con los otros dos pares restantes asegurandote que esten distribuidos uniformemente en la superficie del cono "divide el circulo en tres" 

asi es como entendi yo


----------



## juanfilas

Esta bien lo que dice Osk_rin, si el cono es chico (4 a 8´´) no usas los seis, usas dos o cuatro, si es mas grande vas a necesitar mas. Lo ideal es pegarlos en algún lado donde el cono sea rígido, pero como ya dije, acá es mas arte que ciencia. Si el cono es de aluminio pueden usar plastilina.
Hazard: La verdad que no se cuando nos podremos juntar, lamentablemente el laburo me tapa, pero ya vamos a ver cuando podemos hacer algo.

No compres los tweeters edifier, andan mal, compra algún domo 1´´ con brida de 4´´ y vemos como mejorarlo.

Saludos y gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## chugus

Ok, muchas gracias por la explicación. Ahora si tengo un bafle armado, o sea el parlante colocado en su caja, directamente puedo medirlo como indica el instructivo sin hacer uso de los imanes porque el parlante usaría la caja como peso adicional para el cono del bafle??? En ese caso debería especificar las dimensiones de la caja en el soft?

Un saludo!!


----------



## juanfilas

chugus dijo:


> Ok, muchas gracias por la explicación. Ahora si tengo un bafle armado, o sea el parlante colocado en su caja, directamente puedo medirlo como indica el instructivo sin hacer uso de los imanes porque el parlante usaría la caja como peso adicional para el cono del bafle??? En ese caso debería especificar las dimensiones de la caja en el soft?
> 
> Un saludo!!


 No no, una cosa son los T/S que se calculan con el parlante al aire libre y después con peso o con una caja cerrada de dimensiones conocidas y otra es la frecuencia de sintonía que se puede sacar también con el soft.Ahora, si lo que querés es medir los t/s y suponiendo que tu caja sea cerrada y no tenga nada de relleno adentro, si podes, primero sacas el parlante y lo medís al aire libre, luego, lo pones en la caja (calcula bien las medidas internas y sacale el relleno) y lo medís de nuevo, una vez que tenés las dos curvas sacas los T/S ¿me explico?De todas forma, la medición mediante el método "closed box" (en ves de ingresar el peso adicional, te pide los litros de la caja) es menos precisa que la otra (en las condiciones normales que estamos hablando, osea, usar un bafle no hecho para este propósito), te recomiendo que compres los imanes que sales dos mangos y vas a lograr resultados mas precisos.Saludos


----------



## chugus

> Ahora, si lo que querés es medir los t/s y suponiendo que tu caja sea cerrada y no tenga nada de relleno adentro, si podes, primero sacas el parlante y lo medís al aire libre, luego, lo pones en la caja (calcula bien las medidas internas y sacale el relleno) y lo medís de nuevo, una vez que tenés las dos curvas sacas los T/S ¿me explico?



Te explicas perfectamente, te comprendí.



> De todas forma, la medición mediante el método "closed box" (en ves de ingresar el peso adicional, te pide los litros de la caja) es menos precisa que la otra (en las condiciones normales que estamos hablando, osea, usar un bafle no hecho para este propósito), te recomiendo que compres los imanes que sales dos mangos y vas a lograr resultados mas precisos.



Perfecto mas claro que el agua..

Ok mi idea con todo esto es utilizar tu método de medición para sintonizar las cajas que tengo hechas y no suenan como deben, leyendo nuevamente tu instructivo comentas que midiendo directamente en la bornera de un bafle se pueden ver dos curvas que forman un "valle" en el cual se ve en el soft la frecuencia de sintonización del mismo, por eso con ayuda del soft quiero ver como cambian las curvas quizás alargando o acortando el tubo de sintonia de dicho bafle y asi llevarlo a la sintonia..

Esto es posible?
Un saludo!


----------



## hazard_1998

juanfilas dijo:


> No no, una cosa son los T/S que se calculan con el parlante al aire libre y después con peso o con una caja cerrada de dimensiones conocidas y otra es la frecuencia de sintonía que se puede sacar también con el soft.Ahora, si lo que querés es medir los t/s y suponiendo que tu caja sea cerrada y no tenga nada de relleno adentro, si podes, primero sacas el parlante y lo medís al aire libre, luego, lo pones en la caja (calcula bien las medidas internas y sacale el relleno) y lo medís de nuevo, una vez que tenés las dos curvas sacas los T/S ¿me explico?De todas forma, la medición mediante el método "closed box" (en ves de ingresar el peso adicional, te pide los litros de la caja) es menos precisa que la otra (en las condiciones normales que estamos hablando, osea, usar un bafle no hecho para este propósito), te recomiendo que compres los imanes que sales dos mangos y vas a lograr resultados mas precisos.
> Saludos


juan, te pregunto una cosa, lo de los imanes para usar el metodo de la masa agregada desde un principio me pareció piola, pero me aparecieron un par de interrogantes...
El primero, estos imanes calculo que habrá que colocarlos de manera tal que el cono del parlante tenga una carga balanceada con respecto a su eje de desplazamiento no? porque sino tanto el cono, como las suspenciones y la bobina trabajarian con una fuerza lateral que les haría daño ¿no?, y por el otro, no habrá interaccion magnética entre estos imanes y la campana/pieza polar del parlante?


----------



## juanfilas

El parlante lo pones "boca arriba" y listo, lo único que va a pasar es que el cono se va a meter un poco para adentro, pero muy poco, con lo cual, seguís en la zona lineal.
Los imanes interactúan con el motor del parlante, pero lo único que pasa es que se atraen o se repelen con lo cual, de nuevo, el cono sale un poco para afuera o se mete un poco para adentro, pero la masa sigue siendo la misma (acá lo que importa es la inercia, como la atracción o repulsión es Cte. la inercia no varia) ¿me explico?




chugus dijo:


> Te explicas perfectamente, te comprendí.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto mas claro que el agua..
> 
> Ok mi idea con todo esto es utilizar tu método de medición para sintonizar las cajas que tengo hechas y no suenan como deben, leyendo nuevamente tu instructivo comentas que midiendo directamente en la bornera de un bafle se pueden ver dos curvas que forman un "valle" en el cual se ve en el soft la frecuencia de sintonización del mismo, por eso con ayuda del soft quiero ver como cambian las curvas quizás alargando o acortando el tubo de sintonia de dicho bafle y asi llevarlo a la sintonia..
> 
> Esto es posible?
> Un saludo!


 
Si, sirve perfectamente para lo que queres hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## 2SC2922

Yo al final uso esto que puse en la foto para medir con el método de la masa.
Los pude medir cuando tenia acceso a una balanza con precisión de centésimas de gramo.

No se si es la manera correcta, pero nunca tuve problemas, siempre las medidas fueron estables, tanto con el LIMP como con el speaker workshop. O sea, con programas distintos, a igual condición, volumen, etc, el resultado es el mismo.

Ademas el LIMP te indica si la masa que pusiste es aceptable.


----------



## AntonioAA

Excelentisimo , Juan , ya si no aprenden!!!

Tratando de completar, aqui hay unos manuales , instructivos etc re-buenos:

http://www.che.es/directorio/thumbnails.php?album=14


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Efectivamente!!!! *Excelente *tutorial para medir los parámetros T/S 
Ahora sí que no hay motivo para que no los midan y diseñen sus propios baffles.

Bien ahí JUAN!!!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Exacto, hice este post para que ya nadie tenga excusa, medir los t/s es fácil, no digo que salga de 1 bien, pero con un poquito de práctica todos pueden medir fielmente.
Quiero que la sección de elementos de salida mejore, y que de a poco lleguemos a un nivel excelente, que cada uno de los que posteamos acá, con el tiempo y los recursos que tenga, tengan un sistema de sonido "fiel" ya sea para la casa, para poner música o para cualquier lado.


----------



## LuisTesla

Muy buen Post Juan

  Yo calibro el Circuito cada vez que lo uso. Tengo un par de resistencias medidas con un buen Multímetro. Las mido con el Arta, si varia un poco el valor que me arroja, cambio el valor de la resistencia que se ingresa en Arta hasta que la medición sea lo mas fiel a un multimetro.

  Tambien he medido bobinas con el Arta, con resultados satisfactorios, bobino con Calbob, mido la bobina con un Inductometro que me armaron, y cuando las paso por el Arta coinciden los valores.

  Y como dice Juan, el metodo de la masa es mas simple, yo opte por comprarme una balanza y usar plastilina. Esta balanza si la consiguen es economica y precisa.
  Aca una foto con una moneda de $1 (pero tengan cuidado con la inflación que puede hacer que pese menos en el futuro). Peso oficial : 6,35 gr.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo no tengo a mano de esa precision ... lo que hice fue pesar todas las  monedas que tenia a mano con una balanza de precision 1g y luego obtener peso promedio . El error disminuye .


----------



## diegomj1973

Muy buen post Juan!!!. Solo tengo una consulta: en la caja de medición de ARTA he visto que la masa del amplificador de potencia / altavoz y las masas de salida de bajo nivel (las masas de las señales que entran a las entradas de la placa de sonido) están separadas por una resistencia de 1 K Ohmios. En tu caso veo que esa resistencia no está entre esas masas (todas las masas van a un mismo punto común). ¿Obviar esta resistencia puede interferir en la medición (en función del algoritmo interno de cálculo que pueda emplear el software) o en algún tipo de protección adicional de las entradas de la placa de sonido?

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muy buen post Juan!!!. Solo tengo una consulta: en la caja de medición de ARTA he visto que la masa del amplificador de potencia / altavoz y las masas de salida de bajo nivel (las masas de las señales que entran a las entradas de la placa de sonido) están separadas por una resistencia de 1 K Ohmios. En tu caso veo que esa resistencia no está entre esas masas (todas las masas van a un mismo punto común). ¿Obviar esta resistencia puede interferir en la medición (en función del algoritmo interno de cálculo que pueda emplear el software) o en algún tipo de protección adicional de las entradas de la placa de sonido?
> 
> Saludos



mmm ahí me matas, calculo que es otro tipo de protección, pero la verdad que algún electrónico nos va a tener que sacar la duda. ojo, este cable sirve si usamos un ampli con masa común, un clase D o similar (o cualquier clase en modo bridge) no sirve ya la salida no comparte masa con la entrada.


----------



## diegomj1973

juanfilas dijo:


> mmm ahí me matas, calculo que es otro tipo de protección, pero la verdad que algún electrónico nos va a tener que sacar la duda. ojo, este cable sirve si usamos un ampli con masa común, un clase D o similar (o cualquier clase en modo bridge) no sirve ya la salida no comparte masa con la entrada.



Juan:

Estuve analizando un poquito eso que te comenté de la resistencia de 1 K Ohmio (entre las masas de potencia y de señal) que figura en la caja original de conexión de ARTA y creo que sí puede tener influencias en las mediciones. Fijate en los esquemas que subo y te vas a dar cuenta solo.

Se realizó un barrido de impedancia del parlante entre 0,1 ohmio y 30,1 ohmios. En los esquemas aparece como una simple resistencia, pero debemos considerarla como una impedancia compleja.

El voltaje de salida del ampli se fijó en 10V (para toda la banda audible).

La impedancia de cada entrada de la placa de sonido se consideró estable de 10 K ohmios dentro de la banda audible (ver en esquemas).

Los tres primeros adjuntos son los análisis del esquema original tal cual es.

Los dos últimos adjuntos son los análisis del esquema utilizado por vos. Obviamente no hago el análisis del nodo 6 (que en tu caso pasa a ser el nodo 0 que es tierra o referencia), que resulta siempre 0 voltios en función de cualquier Z del parlante.

Parecería, a primera vista (lo tengo que masticar un poco más aún) que para señales diferenciales entre nodo 1 y 2 existe alguna compensación viendo cómo varía el nodo 6 respecto a tierra en el esquema original.

En tu caso, esa compensación me parece no darse, principalmente considerando cómo varía el nodo 2 respecto a tierra.

Desconozco cómo trabaja internamente el software (si tiene o no tiene en cuenta esta variación de voltajes con la Z del parlante), pero de seguro alguna influencia en la medición produce la ausencia de esa resistencia (como ser alinealidades o errores acumulables). Habrá que analizar todo más en detalle...

Si bien es muy lógico y predecible el circuito que usás, me entra la duda cuál de los dos va acorde al soft.

Saludos

PD: no creas que pretendo patear el tablero de nadie. Simplemente me surgió esta bruta duda y creo que merece un análisis.


----------



## tatajara

Muchas gracias Juan¡¡
Voy a ver si para mi nuevo proyecto que tengo en proceso armo los bafles medidos jeje, ya me estoy poniendo a leer y comprender todito jajaj para poder hacerlo 
Saludos y felicitaciones
tatajara


----------



## 2SC2922

hola diegomj1973, no te hagas problemas por esa resistencia, que no afecta en nada con ninguna  medición.
Según tengo entendido esta resistencia se la incluye en la caja ARTA para proteger las entradas la placa de sonido, por si vuela la salida del amplificador y circula continua.

Anda muy bien mira que yo uso el Jig 2 del speaker workshop, y anda lo mas bien con el LIMP. 
Por supuesto que lo mejor es usar la caja ARTA, y no un jig de otro programa.


----------



## AntonioAA

Esa resistencia "separa" las masas de audio y potencia para evitar lazos ... es un tema muy complejo y a veces funciona y otras no . A veces es un capacitor y a veces una red mas compleja ....


----------



## diegomj1973

2SC2922 dijo:


> hola diegomj1973, no te hagas problemas por esa resistencia, que no afecta en nada con ninguna  medición.
> Según tengo entendido esta resistencia se la incluye en la caja ARTA para proteger las entradas la placa de sonido, por si vuela la salida del amplificador y circula continua.
> 
> Anda muy bien mira que yo uso el Jig 2 del speaker workshop, y anda lo mas bien con el LIMP.
> Por supuesto que lo mejor es usar la caja ARTA, y no un jig de otro programa.



Sinceramente, no sé si sea lo mismo, dependiendo de cómo lo "tome" el soft. Si el soft toma valores absolutos de cada entrada respecto a tierra, un circuito sin esa R parecería andar. Si el soft toma valores diferenciales entre entradas, ahí la cosa cambia entre una y otra opción.

También puede ser lo que sugiere Antonio y yo me esté haciendo más planteos de lo que debe ser... No sé.

Perdón pero sigo con dudas.


----------



## hazard_1998

a mi me preocupa mas el tema de que aparezcan lazos de masa en el ampli y este oscile... a lo sumo, no uniria directamente las masas de señal de entrada de la tarjeta de sonido con la masa de parlante...  no creo que cambie mucho la medicion, ya que las caidas de tension entre el borne (-) del parlante y la masa de señal deberia ser practicamente nula.

por otro lado me quede viendo muy atentamente el tema de colocar una R de 27Ω (!?) en serie para medir las variaciones de corriente... pregunto, no es un poco muy alta? no varia el comportamiento del parlante alimentarlo con una impedancia tan alta? teoricamente deberia medirse con impedancia de generador cero... de hecho recuerdo que (la unica vez que medí un parlante) cuando medí un Audiocity de 15' 600w (parlante nacional uso profesional, made in roberto olmedo, ex leea) tuve que hacer un truquito para medir la corriente que circula por el parlante, usando un amplificador con la resistencia de medicion dentro del lazo de realimentacion.. para que baje la impedancia de salida, mientras medía la corriente sobre esa resistencia...


----------



## hazard_1998

2SC2922 dijo:
			
		

> Puede ser que la resistencia sea para evitar oscilaciones por usar cables largos, como dice Hazard.
> 
> El valor de la resistencia de calibración puede ser otro valor, yo uso una de 10 Ohm.


las oscilaciones a las que me refiero son al conectar la masa de la entrada de la placa de sonido a la masa de parlante... lo de la R de 1K nunca lo vi, sí he visto resistencias de entre 10 y 1Ω entre la masa de entrada y la de potencia de salida

por lo de la R de medicion, yo usaba una R de 1 ohm, y así y todo la metia dentro del lazo de un amplificador operacional de potencia


----------



## 2SC2922

Para armar el cable que Juan indica en el primer post, *vale la pena conseguir cable de por lo menos calidad media*, es decir no el peor y mas barato de todos, tampoco el otro extremo y gastar $60000 en un cable cuántico (si, hay un cable que sale $60000 pesos), como hay en los sitios de subastas.

Si consiguen cable con malla de cobre mejor, menos ruido en la medición, y no es caro.


----------



## juanfilas

Como dice 2sc, hay que armarlo con cables "decentes", por otro lado, el valor de la resistencia es el que recomienda el mismo soft, se puede poner otro valor, la realidad es que nunca probé cambiarla por otro valor y ver si influye en algo, como las curvas Z que mido con este esquema me dan clavadas (en parlantes de alta gama) con las declaradas por los fabricantes, es una buena señal de que el cable esta ok...


----------



## AntonioAA

El valor de la resistencia es relativamente libre , de hecho que puede configurarse en el software mismo ... yo uso 22 Ohms porque la tenia... y anda igual .
Recuerden que en el proceso la impedancia del parlante CAMBIA y mucho ... y puede llegar a 40Ohms en la Fs . Es importante que dicha resistencia sea significativa frente a la impedancia del parlante en el rango de medicion , justamente alrededor de Fs.
Si usamos valores muy altos o muy bajos , se pierde precision en la medicion . Esa es la idea .

Respecto al cable , no es tan importante como revisar los posibles lazos de masa que SI existen en este armado ... La PC no es justamente un ejemplo de cuidado de esto , tambien el cable RCA-Plug mete su lazo .


----------



## diegomj1973

Para tranquilidad de la comunidad del foro y disipar toda duda respecto a lo que yo había planteado respecto a la resistencia de 1K entre masas, efectué un pequeño análisis comparativo entre poner y no poner esa misma resistencia y llegué a la conclusión que no es significativamente influyente en los resultados finales de amplitud ya que se verifica una discrepancia máxima de un poco más de 0,02% dentro de un rango de variación de impedancia del parlante entre 3 y 15 Ohmios (lo que pude verificar por el momento). Otra conclusión a la que arribo es que el soft toma valores diferenciales para sus cálculos internos (viendo los resultados). Visto sólo del aspecto de mayor inmunidad a ruidos (teniendo presente que lleguen voltajes de señal más altos a las entradas de la placa de sonido), al no poner esa R de 1K se estaría en una mejor condición incluso (ver voltajes a ambas entradas y compararlos con el caso donde se pone la R de 1K).

Puede que el esquema original con los valores sugeridos planteé problemas a la hora de medir impedancias por debajo de los 3 Ohmios (por lo que en principio veo).

Saludos

PD: en el archivo .rar está el análisis en Excel (sólo amplitudes).


----------



## juanfilas

Gracias por tomarte tu tiempo Diegomj, tendría que ver cuanto se desvía la medición a menos de 3ohm, en mis mediciones nunca noté alguna desviación, pero nunca medí un transductor con Zmin<3ohm


----------



## diegomj1973

juanfilas dijo:


> Gracias por tomarte tu tiempo Diegomj, tendría que ver cuanto se desvía la medición a menos de 3ohm, en mis mediciones nunca noté alguna desviación, pero nunca medí un transductor con Zmin<3ohm



No hay nada que agradecer!. Si hay algo que se pueda hacer, se hace (así de simple).

En tu caso, Juan, con el divisor potenciométrico que disponés para cada entrada de tu placa (10K y 1K) es un caso bastante parecido al del diseño original de caja ARTA pero sin la R de 1K (8K2 y 910 Ohmios). Si te fijás bien, en la tabla que subí de la derecha, en la entrada L (izquierda) de tu placa, vas a tener cercano a unos 100 mV RMS aproximadamente cuando tengas unos 3 Ohmios de impedancia de parlante (considerando que lo alimentes con un ampli que entregue 10V RMS a su salida (unos 25W RMS a 4 Ohmios)). En cambio, en la tabla que subí de la izquierda, en la entrada L (cuando se utiliza el diseño original tal cual es, es decir, con R de 1K) va a ver cerca de 0 V (unos 0,285 mV aprox.) cuando haya unos 3 Ohmios de impedancia de parlante (bajo la misma consideración de ampli, es decir, 10 V RMS). En este último caso, el ruido puede interferir muy negativamente en las mediciones, ya que hay menos relación numérica al mismo.

Es por eso mismo que no has notado problemas en tus mediciones (con tu diseño sin R de 1K) y menos si no has llegado nunca en torno a esos 3 Ohmios. Aquí las simplificaciones dieron mejor resultado. El caso podría darse si queremos utilizar el diseño original (con R de 1K) y medir alguna caja armada con Z inferiores a esos 3 Ohmios (que pueden existir seguramente, aunque yo no las dispongo ni las quiero ver ni en figuritas por otras razones que no vienen al caso).

Un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muy buen post Juan!!!. Solo tengo una consulta: en la caja de medición de ARTA he visto que la masa del amplificador de potencia / altavoz y las masas de salida de bajo nivel (las masas de las señales que entran a las entradas de la placa de sonido) están separadas por una resistencia de 1 K Ohmios. En tu caso veo que esa resistencia no está entre esas masas (todas las masas van a un mismo punto común). ¿Obviar esta resistencia puede interferir en la medición (en función del algoritmo interno de cálculo que pueda emplear el software) o en algún tipo de protección adicional de las entradas de la placa de sonido?
> 
> Saludos






AntonioAA dijo:


> Esa resistencia "separa" las masas de audio y potencia para evitar lazos ... es un tema muy complejo y a veces funciona y otras no . A veces es un capacitor y a veces una red mas compleja ....







Yo *siempre* colocaría un par de capacitores de desacople de CC.

¿ Por que ?

Por que hay muchos amplificadores armados en base a IC´s que trabajan con fuente única y presentan sobre su salida 1/2 de la tensión de fuente. El negativo de parlante NO es GND de entrada de audio, por lo que se podría enviar a la placa de sonido una desagradable tensión de continua.


----------



## juanfilas

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/ojo_al_piojo.gif​
> 
> 
> Yo *siempre* colocaría un par de capacitores de desacople de CC.
> 
> ¿ Por que ?
> 
> Por que hay muchos amplificadores armados en base a IC´s que trabajan con fuente única y presentan sobre su salida 1/2 de la tensión de fuente. El negativo de parlante NO es GND de entrada de audio, por lo que se podría enviar a la placa de sonido una desagradable tensión de continua.


 
A mi ya me paso  por eso dije "esto NO se puede usar en amplis clase D o similares, o en cualquiera en modo "Bridge"."


----------



## osk_rin

mi estimado juanfilas:
me veo en la penosa obligacion de informarle que su tutorial tiene un pequeño error, hace un rato estaba armando dicho cable y tiene un error la salida de audio de la pc que corresponde al numero 1 en la conexion ese va conectada a la entrada de el amplificador y no directamente a la R de 27 ohms, ese es el principal detalle que he encontrado. talvez tenga otro no lo se.....

bueno solo hay que darle una pequeña revision


----------



## AntonioAA

Como siempre la sabia intervencion de Mr. Fogonazo , quien me alegra no se haya extinguido.

Osk_rin: muchos circuitos de internet tienen errores deliberados ... no lo digo en el caso de Juan en absoluto ... pero viene bien para mostrar "la neurona atenta" 

Es mas , dije mas atras que la combinacion con la PC ( negativo=neutro=masa=tierra ) es complicada.....


----------



## osk_rin

bah. 
mi cosa no mide ni verduras jajaja algo estoy haciendo mal o mi placa esta para el perro "es mala" es lo que me mide y nunca termina de hacer la prueba, hay ruido rosa en los -25 y no se quita ni subiendo ni bajando el nivel de linea de entrada y esto es lo que obtengo,

durante la prueba hay ruido rosa


----------



## juanfilas

Es que puedes medir con ruido rosa o con Sweep, te conviene poner sweep ya que vas a tener menos ruido. Donde dice "Gen" tenes que cambiar de Pink Pn a Stepped Sine.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

gracias juanfilas ahorita quitare la placa de audio externa y usare la integrada haber si hay mejoria


----------



## juanfilas

osk_rin dijo:


> gracias juanfilas ahorita quitare la placa de audio externa y usare la integrada haber si hay mejoria



Ojo que la medición se ve bien, solo tenes ruido a eliminar...


----------



## 2SC2922

osk_rin dijo:


> hay ruido rosa en los -25 y no se quita ni subiendo ni bajando el nivel de linea de entrada y esto es lo que obtengo,
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77585
> durante la prueba hay ruido rosa



hola osk_rin, fijate que en el mezclador de reproducción solo seleccionar wave y volumen general, las demás tienen que estar *silenciadas*.
En el mezclador de grabación seleccionar LINE IN.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

tuve un peqeño problema medi el parlante y salio todo bien excepto porque al calcular los t/s con el metodo de masa agregada al presionar en calculate tsp me sale un cartel que dice bad measurament,pienso que la masa que agregue es muy poca o no se


----------



## juanfilas

Hola Rodrigo, ahí tenes algún problema serio ya que fijate que las Fs son del orden de 20khz! si podes descrbí lo que hiciste asi te podemos ayudar.

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Primero armé el cable conectando todo como se indica en la primer pagina, utilicé una resistencia que mide 47,6 Ohm, abro el limp, presiono el switch de la resistencia, voy a cal, lo calibro con el volumen a 6 en windows 7 (el amplificador no tiene potenciometro) con ese valor de volumen me marca aproximadamente -25db, luego ingreso el valor de la resistencia y tambien me fijé que esté 1/24 en frecuency increment, le doy okey, apago el switch de la resistencia y comienza a medir, en el limp lo puse con el gen en stepped sine, no tengo idea que estoy haciendo mal, gracias

 No jaja es un woofer Zebra de 8", pienso que puede ser el amplificador que lo hice sin  potenciometro, se me ocurrió como va a funcionar de woofer, si en la frecuencia de stop le pongo unos 500 Hz, funcionara?

Medí un parlante de 6" de un equipo Sony y me dió correcto los Thiele Small, así que estoy pensando en que el woofer no es un woofer sino que es un tweeter jajajaja.


----------



## juanfilas

mmm no, el problema esta por otro lado... revisa el cable, fijate que hay una pequeña modificación.
Por otro lado, cuando haces la calibración ¿Qué diferencia entre canales te da?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

entre canales me da -0.23db,y probe limitar hasta 1k la frecuencia y esto fue lo que me dio

si con la pequeña modificación te referís a no conectar el cable de entrada al ampli con la resistencia esa no la conecte.


----------



## juanfilas

Ahora esta mucho mejor, para mi que el programa se estaba equivocando ya que tenes un doble pico resonante, muy probablemente a alta frecuencia aumenta tanto Z que el programa se lo confunde con la resonancia  
Esta perfecto lo que hiciste de cortar la medición a 1000hz


----------



## osk_rin

2SC2922 dijo:


> hola osk_rin, fijate que en el mezclador de reproducción solo seleccionar wave y volumen general, las demás tienen que estar *silenciadas*.
> En el mezclador de grabación seleccionar LINE IN.



muchas gracias por la sugerencia, 

tuve que habilitar una pc con win XP porque el arta se cuega facilmente en win7 he tenido problemas muchos problemas :S "en fin recien llego de la universidad" y en cuanto siga haciendo pruebas les comento mis resultados  



> ah y cambiare de amplificador inicialmente usaba un tda2050 y sospecho que se esta portando mal usare uno transistorizado para mas confiabilidad


saludos.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ahora simule la caja en winisd y me dice que necesito 336 litros 
estoy pensando en un error que tengo con los parametros thiele small
el arta me dio a Le:593.69µh,y el winisd lo pide en milihenrios y el winisd le puse 0.59
esta mal?


----------



## osk_rin

pues ya pude medir con exito la primera fase de los ts, ya me falta ir a pesar unas cuantas tuercas porque no me quisieron pesar los imanes en ningun lado XD las pegare con cinta de doble cara o cinta sencilla ya que :S


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

tambien el winisd me da la frecuencia  a 28.37 hz,sera por eso el litraje exagerado?


----------



## juanfilas

Rodrigo, es muy normal en ese tipo de parlantes que te den litrajes exagerados, lo bueno, es que al tener los TS podes ver realmente que pasa con 50 litros por ejemplo o con 100, y sintonizarlo de la mejor manera, en pocas palabras, podes predecir con mucha precisión COMO va a sonar.


----------



## osk_rin

Pues hoy, seguí con las pruebas, como ya había mencionado re-acondicione una pc viejita que tenia por ahí e instale win xp, para usar ARTA, con windows 7 tuve problemas de estabilidad se colgaba el programa.-- dijo la rata "se guindeo"—también  hice un cambio de amplificador use uno transistorizado.

Bueno lo instale calibre e inicie las pruebas, ya solo me falta pesar unas cuantas tuercas para terminar las mediciones 

también hice lo que recomendó el compañero muchas gracias



2SC2922 dijo:


> hola osk_rin, fijate que en el mezclador de  reproducción solo seleccionar wave y volumen general, las demás tienen  que estar *silenciadas*.
> En el mezclador de grabación seleccionar LINE IN.



Y efectivamente master juanfilas solo cambie a stepped sine y ahora si tengo una grafica decente


----------



## AntonioAA

Bien osk_rin !! te vengo siguiendo y realmente avanzas a paso firme !!

rodrigo: como dice Juan , los parlantes comunes a veces dan cualquier cosa ... hay que simular con menos litros y jugar un poco con la sintonia . Seguramente vas a tener un pico importante en 100 Hz y nada mas . No sera plano pero tampoco es molesto . Los hacen asi a proposito supongo . y siempre está el control de tono para bajarle un poco. Va a sonar bien "Pro" ....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

yo pensaba usarlos de woofer si los sintonizo a menos de 100hz funcionaran?


----------



## juanfilas

osk_rin dijo:


> pues hoy, segui con las pruebas, como ya habia mencionado re-acondicione una pc viejita que tania por ahi e instale win xp, para usar ARTA, con windows 7 tuve problemas de estabilidad "se colgaba el programa dijo la rata "se guindeo" tambien hice un cambio de amplificador use uno transistorizado.
> 
> buen lo instale calibre e inicie las pruebas, ya solo me falta pesar unas cuantas tuercas para terminar las mediciones
> 
> tambien hice lo que recomento el compañero muchas gracias
> 
> 
> Y efectivamente master juanfilas solo cambie a stepped sine y ahora si tengo una grafica decente


 
Muy bien  me alegro que te haya servido el post, eso si, mamita que curva Z, hay poco  cobre ahí adentro  acordate de cortar la medición a 1khz sino te va a tirar cualquier cosa.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

rodrigo: subi una simulacion del winIsd , asi te podemos dar una opinion.... No hay que sintonizar debajo de la Fs...


----------



## LuigiDJ

Esta muy bueno el tema, me animaron a hacerme la caja ARTA para medir (por primera vez) los parametros T/S de mis parlantes.
Aqui les muestro como me quedo la caja, la resistencia de 27 ohms no la consegui ni a 5 watts ni a 10 watts, toco colocar 2 en serie (12+15 a 5W cada una), y asi me da un valor de 27.2 ohms, bastante aproximado.
Mas tarde me encargo de reciclar una de las tarjetas SoundBlaster Live! que tengo por ahi guardadas (una live! 5.1 digital , y la otra solo live!), cual sera mejor?
Gracias


----------



## osk_rin

recien termino las mediciones de mi woofer de 8" "me lo regalaron" era de un minicomponente panasonic, el resultado fue este:


		Código:
	

Thiele-Small parameters:
Fs  = 49.99 Hz
Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1157.68 uH
L2  = 1678.51 uH
R2  = 6.46 ohms
Qt  = 0.54
Qes = 0.62
Qms = 4.11
Mms = 42.46 grams
Rms = 3.246141 kg/s
Cms = 0.000239 m/N
Vas = 9.14 liters
Sd= 165.13 cm^2
Bl  = 9.285844 Tm
ETA = 0.18 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 87.61 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 9.30 grams
Diameter= 14.50 cm

el winisd pide datos tales como:
datos        datos obtenidos 
winisd        ARTA
spl =         ¿Lp(2.83V/1m) = 87.61 dB?
qts =        ¿Qt  = 0.54?
BL =          ???
dia =        ¿8" .203m?
Xmax =     "a ojo 5mm?"
z =            R2?

segun yo n los de la derecha son a los que hacen referencia a los que me pide el winisd 

¿estoy en lo correcto? 

despues de eso me faltaria "jugar" con la caja, pero nunca he usado el winisd


----------



## 2SC2922

osk_rin:

Re: lo medis si o si con el tester.

SD: el LIMP te pide el diámetro fijate en la flecha foto como medir.

Vas: 9.3gr es poco para un 8", pero parece que igual esta bien.


----------



## osk_rin

que tal.

el diametro lo saque midiendo solo la parte gris de el cono omiti la suspencion, 
pero ud me recomienda que mida desde la mitad de la suspencion? o medir la suspencion completa?
habia leido en el tutorial de el bassbox que la medicion era de el punto medio de la suspencion. ahorita hago otra vez la medicion 

encuanto al peso agregado 15.8 gramos ya estaria mas decente o 21 gramos????

aca ya recorde hare las mediciones nuevamente:
Ver el archivo adjunto 65224


----------



## LuigiDJ

Bueno, probando mi primer woofer (el que tengo en el carro), me da los siguientes datos: 
Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 55.68 Hz
Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 156.86 uH
L2  = 796.66 uH
R2  = 12.87 ohms
Qt  = 0.91
Qes = 1.07
Qms = 5.84
Mms = 97.44 grams
Rms = 5.840632 kg/s
Cms = 0.000084 m/N
Vas = 14.13 liters
Sd= 346.36 cm^2
Bl  = 11.262860 Tm
ETA = 0.22 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 88.50 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 29.60 grams
Diameter= 21.00 cm

Es un woofer marca ProFesional, imitacion Pioneer de 10 pulgadas , 4 ohmios. Ahora solo queda calcular la caja optima para este, y compararla con la que tiene en el momento. Mañana sigo jugando con esto y les cuento.
Saludos


----------



## 2SC2922

osk_rin desde la mitad de la suspensión esta bien.
Con proba con 21 gr, no tendría que variar mucho con el resultado anterior.


----------



## fxosfxos

Hola Juanfilas, voy a armar el cable para sacar los archi/megas/famosos parámetros TS y tengo una inquietud: hay una parte en el tutorial donde indicas que "tapemos" o mejor aún que no soldemos la punta (izq.) del cable dos (el que va con resistencias); pero, en otra parte del tuto donde haces las uniones está soldado.  Te agradecería me aclares esa duda, talvez no comprendí bien algo.


----------



## osk_rin

2sc2922:

listo cambio el vas sustancialmente, lo demas quedo casi identico 


		Código:
	

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 48.52 Hz
Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1211.80 uH
L2  = 1498.30 uH
R2  = 5.00 ohms
Qt  = 0.52
Qes = 0.60
Qms = 4.09
Mms = 31.82 grams
Rms = 2.370075 kg/s
Cms = 0.000338 m/N
Vas = 21.71 liters
Sd= 213.82 cm^2
Bl  = 8.029031 Tm
ETA = 0.40 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 91.09 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 21.00 grams
Diameter= 16.50 cm


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

estas son las simulaciones con una caja bass reflex de 50L sintonizada a 63hz


----------



## juanfilas

fxosfxos dijo:


> Hola Juanfilas, voy a armar el cable para sacar los archi/megas/famosos parámetros TS y tengo una inquietud: hay una parte en el tutorial donde indicas que "tapemos" o mejor aún que no soldemos la punta (izq.) del cable dos (el que va con resistencias); pero, en otra parte del tuto donde haces las uniones está soldado.  Te agradecería me aclares esa duda, talvez no comprendí bien algo.



mmm yo puse esto:

"3, 6, 7 y 9 a un punto común (masa)…   ya armaste un lío de cables y todavía falta conectar todo lo otro (si si, a mi me paso).
 A 11 le soldamos: 10 y 5.
 A 12 le soldamos: 4 y 8.
1 va a la entrada de la potencia, debemos poner una ficha acorde (normalmente RCA, la masa la compartimos)."

En ninguna parte el cable "2" se conecta a algo 




osk_rin dijo:


> recien termino las mediciones de mi woofer de 8" "me lo regalaron" era de un minicomponente panasonic, el resultado fue este:
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> Thiele-Small parameters:
> Fs  = 49.99 Hz
> Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
> Le  = 1157.68 uH
> L2  = 1678.51 uH
> R2  = 6.46 ohms
> Qt  = 0.54
> Qes = 0.62
> Qms = 4.11
> Mms = 42.46 grams
> Rms = 3.246141 kg/s
> Cms = 0.000239 m/N
> Vas = 9.14 liters
> Sd= 165.13 cm^2
> Bl  = 9.285844 Tm
> ETA = 0.18 %
> Lp(2.83V/1m) = 87.61 dB
> 
> Added Mass Method:
> Added mass = 9.30 grams
> Diameter= 14.50 cm
> 
> el winisd pide datos tales como:
> datos        datos obtenidos
> winisd        ARTA
> spl =         ¿Lp(2.83V/1m) = 87.61 dB?
> qts =        ¿Qt  = 0.54?
> BL =          ???
> dia =        ¿8" .203m?
> Xmax =     "a ojo 5mm?"
> z =            R2?
> 
> segun yo n los de la derecha son a los que hacen referencia a los que me pide el winisd
> 
> ¿estoy en lo correcto?
> 
> despues de eso me faltaria "jugar" con la caja, pero nunca he usado el winisd



Acordate que en winIsd, tenes que poner solo Qms y Qts, el parámetro faltante (Qes en este caso) te lo calcula solo, si pones los tres, tira error, después es muy simple e intuitivo.

Saludos!


----------



## 2SC2922

osk_rin dijo:


> 2sc2922:
> 
> listo cambio el vas sustancialmente, lo demas quedo casi identico
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> Thiele-Small parameters:
> 
> Fs  = 48.52 Hz
> Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
> Le  = 1211.80 uH
> L2  = 1498.30 uH
> R2  = 5.00 ohms
> Qt  = 0.52
> Qes = 0.60
> Qms = 4.09
> Mms = 31.82 grams
> Rms = 2.370075 kg/s
> Cms = 0.000338 m/N
> Vas = 21.71 liters
> Sd= 213.82 cm^2
> Bl  = 8.029031 Tm
> ETA = 0.40 %
> Lp(2.83V/1m) = 91.09 dB
> 
> Added Mass Method:
> Added mass = 21.00 grams
> Diameter= 16.50 cm



Ya casi esta, si queres podes chequear que con diferentes masas, el Vas tiene que dar casi el mismo valor. El LIMP te dice si la masa es valida.


----------



## AntonioAA

rodrigo:
Viste que la respuesta es tal cual te dije? . Armalo asi , que no creo que suene mal ....


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

gracias antonio,y otra cosa el winisd me dice que el bass reflex si es de 3 pulgadas de diámetro,tiene que ser con una longitud de 1.20cm
la madera frontal es mdf de 15mm,le coloco un tubo de 1.20cm de largo o solo hago el agujero y la madera actúa como si fuese el tubo?


----------



## juanfilas

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> gracias antonio,y otra cosa el winisd me dice que el bass reflex si es de 3 pulgadas de diámetro,tiene que ser con una longitud de 1.20cm
> la madera frontal es mdf de 15mm,le coloco un tubo de 1.20cm de largo o solo hago el agujero y la madera actúa como si fuese el tubo?


 
La madera hace de tubo, pero ojo que 15mm no son 12mm y te va a variar la sintonía, fijate en la simulación que respuesta da con ese espesor.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Que lindo cuando da tubos chiquitos... eso si , alejalo lo mas posible del woofer para que no le vaya radiacion directa ... sino deja de ser tubo caes en cortocircuito acustico


----------



## matias_2008

Hola quisiera saber cual seria el peso (en gramos) adecuado de la masa a agregar a un woofer de 12" y a un woofer de 10"?


----------



## osk_rin

te aseguro que mas de 20 gramos, tendrás que probar varios pesos(gr) así como yo hice y despues comparas el resultado


----------



## matias_2008

gracias, entonce  voy a probar con varios pesos y despues subo la info


----------



## 2SC2922

matias_2008 dijo:


> Hola quisiera saber cual seria el peso (en gramos) adecuado de la masa a agregar a un woofer de 12" y a un woofer de 10"?



Podes probar con una masa de 50gr y otra de 100gr. El Vas tiene que ser casi lo mismo. Fijate el parámetro Mms de subwoofers de 12" conocidos ronda desde 150 a 200gr.


----------



## matias_2008

ok gracis voy a probar con una masa de 63gr que tengo


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ok,gracias antonio,tenia pensado hacer una caja pero que tenga el amplificador integrado, serviría un tda7377 para medir los parlantes?


----------



## matias_2008

En la imagen adjunta se ve los parámetros de un woofer marca x-ohm 12" que vienen con los bafles que compre que tiene 50l con dos tubos de sintoniza de 4.7cm de diámetro x 5.5cm de largo.
En la GRÁFICA 1 la cubra gis corresponde al parlante x-hom en la caja que bino y la curva verde es la de un woofer peavey por 12 en una la caja con la que viene el woofer chino.

Pongo esta gráficas para que ustedes me digan si vale la pena alguna de esta opciones ya que necesito obtener mejores bajos de los que dan los woofer chinos.

Opción 1: cambiar el woofer x-ohm por el peavey pro 12, dejado la misma caja, como se observa en las gráficas en con el woofer chino se obtiene un pico de 10db a los 136.5Hz y  baja a una frecuencia de 84.3Hz a los -3db y el woofer peavey baja a una frecuencia de 57.7hz a los -3db. VER GRÁFICA 1

Opción 2: cortar los woofer x-ohm a una frecuencia de 200hz (filtro pasa altos activo segunda orden) y hace una caja de 134l sintonizada a 50hz, para el woofer peavey pro 12, llegando así a una frecuencia de 42hz a los -3db y cortarlo a 100hz (filtro pasa bajo de segunda orden) las curvas de esta opción se observan en el gráfico 2 el siendo la cubra roja la del woofer x-ohm y la curva amarilla la del peavey.

Opción 3: cortar los woofer x-ohm a una frecuencia de 200hz (filtro pasa altos activo segunda orden) y hace una caja de 134l sintonizada a 40hz, para el woofer peavey pro 15, llegando asi a una frecuencia de 48.6hz a los -3db y cortarlo a 100hz (filtro pasa bajo de segunda orden) las curvas de esta opción se observan en el gráfico 3 el siendo la cubra roja la del woofer x-ohm y la curva verde la del peavey pro 15.

en la opción 1 se utilizara una potencia moon pm-60 (tira por canal 60wrms en 8ohm, 100wrms a 4ohm y 200wrms a 8ohm puenteada) para la opción 2 y 3 se utilizara la moon pm60 para los parlantes chinos y la moon pm120 (tira por canal 120wrms 8ohm , 200wrms 4 ohm o 400w rms a 8 hom puenteada) para el woofer peavey 

Cual opción me recomiendan ustedes.
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron a poder medir lo parámetros de mis parlantes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo cambiaría por los Preavey sin pensarlo mucho, a menos que necesités específicamente un subwoofer.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

si mido un tweeter se puede ver si es de buena calidad con este método?
pd:si lo mido lo hago con el capacitor para que no se dañe?


----------



## 2SC2922

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> si mido un tweeter se puede ver si es de buena calidad con este método?
> pd:si lo mido lo hago con el capacitor para que no se dañe?



Si, midiendo podes comprobar si lo que dice el fabricante es cierto según la hoja de datos. Algunos parámetros tienen mas tolerancias que otros, pero te das cuenta enseguida de la calidad, mas allá del precio y la marca.

Para medir los parametros TS no se coloca capacitor, se lo pones para medir respuesta en frecuencia con el bafle terminado, mientras mide respuesta también mide la distorsión, fíjate  que Juanfilas tiene un post donde mide distorsion de varios parlantes.


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo que medir distorsiones es un tema aparte y se necesita equipamiento específico, no se pueden medir con este cable.
para medir un tweeter simplemente asegurate que el spl sea bien bajo para no dañarlo.

Saludos


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

podes poner un ejemplo de como seria un bafle bien echo,osea la curva del sonido que da el limp,porque medi unos que hice y me parece que son horribles


----------



## matias_2008

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo cambiaría por los Preavey sin pensarlo mucho, a menos que necesités específicamente un subwoofer.



yo tenia pensado dejar los chinos en la caja que biene y agregar con otra potencia el peavey de 12" o de 15" para graves, cual de los dos me combiene la caja no puede ser mas grande que 136L porque no tengo mucho lugar.
el peavey de 12" en la caja de 134l sintonizada a 50hz baja a 42hz a los -3db
y el peavey de 15" en la caja de 134l sintonizada a 40hz baja a 48.6hz a los -3db
cual uso solo para graves el de 12 o el de 15"?


----------



## alfredito2010

Hola juan, te quería consultar que puede pasar, ya que hice las correcciones correspondientes a mi circuito para medir con limp,pero no puedo lograr la gráfica de impedancia,pruebo cambiar de lado los jack en la placa, cambiar el canal de referencia pero nada, es como que al tener ahora resistencias mas grandes en cada linea(10 k como explicas en el post) no le da el cuero. Eso sin hacer la calibración de canales, ya que si la hago, la gráfica sale horribleee!!no se que puede ser, ya me tiene enfermo..Espero poder resolverlo con la ayuda tuya o de alguno de los chicos....Saludos...


----------



## juanfilas

Cuando haces la calibración, ¿hasta donde "suben" las barras verdes? tal vez estas manejando muy poca potencia, dale un poco mas con el ampli...
Por otro lado, si podes subí fotos del cable así vemos si no tiene un error.
Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches, anoche realice por primera ves mediciones con el arta, realmente es muy sencillo de calibrar y de usar. Pero en ves de pasar atraves del ampli use la salida directa de la placa de sonido al parlante a traves de la r de medicion (en mi caso puse una de 22 ohm es lo qe tenia a mano y de 1/2 w) funciono lo mas bien solo que en las barras de nivel llego solo a -30db con todo al mango, lo que si controle es que la tarjeta de sonido no clipee con ese nivel y anda de 10. El otro problema que tuve fue que hay que cambiar al izq. el canal de referencia cosa tonta pero para tener en cuenta.
En el post banco de datos de parametros t/s estan las mediciones de mis recien llegados tweeter sb acoustics. 

Nota.... para Juan especificamente, pegales una miradita. me falta la respuesta en frecuencia que si va bien mañana la mido.

Bueno un saludo a todos. sergio.


----------



## alfredito2010

Hola Gente, les cuento que ahora mejore mi situación con respecto a Limp, ahora puedo lograr la gráfica, y también puedo estimar los parámetros T/S. Adjunto foto. Lo que si, tuve que cambiar el canal de referencia, puse izquierdo, para que no salte el error de que la impedancia mínima es menor que Re del parlante. Y ahí me dio sin problemas,espero sus opiniones...Saludos







http://subefotos.com/ver/?e9291006a792466ddac85f5f040eb898o.jpg#codigos


----------



## LuisTesla

Saludos alfredito2010, segun mi poca experiencia la curva se ve bien , aunque yo no uso la señal Pink PN, si no la Stepped Sine, ya que elimina los ruidos y hace que la grafica se vea menos rizada, el proceso es mas lento claro. Es una de las recomendaciones que da el Manual del Arta Limp. 

 Y por supuesto, tratar de que el transductor que se esta midiendo se encuentre razonablemente aislado para que no sufra errores en la grafica.


----------



## juanfilas

Alfredito, esta perfecto, y lo que te dice LuisTesla es lo correcto, usa Stepped Sine en vez de Ruido Rosa.

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

En la primer medicion que hice me salieron valores "creibles" ahora anoche medi y medi y me salia la lista completa hasta R2,de ahi para abajo no salen valores,solo algo que no se entiende nada y empieza con 1

ej:

Qt = 1 */((//&$56
Qes= 1 $=?/#)#"

Que esta pasando?????

HELP!


----------



## juanfilas

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> En la primer medicion que hice me salieron valores "creibles" ahora anoche medi y medi y me salia la lista completa hasta R2,de ahi para abajo no salen valores,solo algo que no se entiende nada y empieza con 1
> 
> ej:
> 
> Qt = 1 */((//&$56
> Qes= 1 $=?/#)#"
> 
> Que esta pasando?????
> 
> HELP!


 
 mmm ¡que raro! ¿tendras alguna gráfica para analizar si esta bien?


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo mas probable es que NO HAYAS CALIBRADO . Hay que hacerlo cada vez que medis .


----------



## LuisTesla

Hace unos dias midiendo unos Tweeter domo marca Jahro, el Arta me arrojo esta grafica. Adjunto imagenes de los 2 tweeters que medi.
  Por la forma de la grafica pense que estaba mal calibrado, pero al medir un woofer despues vi que me daba una curva con grafica razonable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LuisTesla dijo:


> Hace unos dias midiendo unos Tweeter domo marca Jahro, el Arta me arrojo esta grafica. Adjunto imagenes de los 2 tweeters que medi.


Que feo..


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Ahora voy a medir algo otra vez a ver que sale,Antonio,siempre calibro antes de medir


----------



## LuisTesla

ezavalla dijo:


> Que feo..



 Que piensa Ezavalla, que puede hacer que se vea tan fea la curva, sobre todo la que produce un rompimiento abrupto en la cuspide de la Fs?

  Estos Tweeter son de un modelo Jahro que traen un capuchon metalico en el iman, supuestamente para blindarlos magneticemente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se...es muy rara esa forma de la curva de impedancia... como si tuviera varios picos "superpuestos" o muy cercanos, y es no es muy lógico que digamos.
Veo que dice "Jahro modificado": a que se refiere con la modificación?


----------



## LuisTesla

ezavalla dijo:


> No se...es muy rara esa forma de la curva de impedancia... como si tuviera varios picos "superpuestos" o muy cercanos, y es no es muy lógico que digamos.
> Veo que dice "Jahro modificado": a que se refiere con la modificación?



 Ja,no me di cuenta que subi la imagen con la referencia, le puse modificado por que el tweeter original viene con un Difusor (o como dicen corrector de fase), este lo elimine,  por que vi que estaba tocando la cupula en algunos sectores (matriceria de alta calidad!  ).

 El domo es de algun polimero, nada textil, y la bobina no tiene ferrofluido.


----------



## AntonioAA

Cabe pensar que por algo le habian puesto el difusor , no?

...Peor el caso de un American Vox que medí ( TW11 ) que NO tenia resonancia . ( tampoco ferrofluido!! )
Me hace pensar que el domito estaba clavado....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LuisTesla dijo:


> Ja,no me di cuenta que subi la imagen con la referencia, le puse modificado por que el tweeter original viene con un Difusor (o como dicen corrector de fase), *este lo elimine,  por que vi que estaba tocando la cupula en algunos sectores* (matriceria de alta calidad!  ).
> El domo es de algun polimero, nada textil, y la bobina no tiene ferrofluido.


Y como era la curva de impedancia con el "corrector" en su lugar???
Como comenta Antonio, tal vez sea eso la causa del problema... o nó


----------



## LuisTesla

Lamentablemente no tengo la imagen de la primera medicion con el "corrector" pero puedo decir segun recuerdo que la cuspide de la FS era cerrada en punta, y ya me habia llamado la atención por su forma. La desión de sacar el "corrector", fue por que se sentia un sonido a plastico espantoso como si la cupula tocara con este. Y fue asi que al observar detalladamente habia lugares donde hacia contacto.

  Adjunte una imagen del bicho en cuestión. Acaso hay tweeters domo con difusores que toquen directamente la cupula?, si es asi no lo sabia.

Lamentablemente no tengo la imagen de la primera medicion con el "corrector" pero puedo decir segun recuerdo que la cuspide de la FS era cerrada en punta, y ya me habia llamado la atención por su forma. La desión de sacar el "corrector", fue por que se sentia un sonido a plastico espantoso como si la cupula tocara con este. Y fue asi que al observar detalladamente habia lugares donde hacia contacto.

  Adjunte una imagen del bicho en cuestión. Acaso hay tweeters domo con difusores que toquen directamente la cupula?, si es asi no lo sabia.





AntonioAA dijo:


> Cabe pensar que por algo le habian puesto el difusor , no?
> 
> ...Peor el caso de un American Vox que medí ( TW11 ) que NO tenia resonancia . ( tampoco ferrofluido!! )
> Me hace pensar que el domito estaba clavado....



 Lo mismo me paso con un tweeter con un diseño muuy parecido a ese American Vox, la FS apenas una pansita.


----------



## AntonioAA

No es que "toquen"  ... a veces pareceria que lo hacen porque obviamente las excursiones del domo a esas frecuencias de muy pequeña... 
No quita que el tuyo haya tocado , dada la M@*&#A con la que lidiamos habitualmente.
Podrias probar poniendo algo parecido a lo que tenia....


----------



## LuisTesla

En este caso Antonio si se tocaban, fue un detalle que no me fije cuando lo compre, por que no pensaba que iba a tener un defecto tan desastroso. Si bien es un tweeter de los mas economico parece que se larga el producto como venga. Algo similar me paso con unos tweeters Moon domo, que tenian una rejillas con barras como difusor, me los dieron para armar un bafle, y la verdad que era una verdadera estafa, a la simple escucha no producian casi agudos, sonido encapsulado por el diseño. Altamente no recomendable por mas economico que sea el proyecto.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Bueno,aca volvi con las mediciones y me sigue saliendo esto,a alguien le paso algo asi???


----------



## 2SC2922

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Bueno,aca volvi con las mediciones y me sigue saliendo esto,a alguien le paso algo asi???



Hola, proba seguir estos pasos:

1- Me paso lo mismo con los subwoofers, limita la respuesta, anda a SETUP MEASUREMENT pone desde 5Hz hasta 10Khz.
2- Con el boton FIT el gráfico se autoajusta.
3- ¿Es un 10" o 12" lo que estas midiendo? ¿Mediste el diámetro desde la mitad de la suspensión?


----------



## AntonioAA

Es probable que este cayendo fuera de rango ...la campanita de la resonancia debe estar dentro de la grafica...hace como dice 2sc 
Tremendo woofer ! muy baja la Fs , quiza por eso te este dando problemas 
Y si cae demasiado la Fs cuando pones la masa, no te queda otra que hacerte una cajita para hacer la otra medicion , la de volumen conocido.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

2SC2922 dijo:


> Hola, proba seguir estos pasos:
> 
> 1- Me paso lo mismo con los subwoofers, limita la respuesta, anda a SETUP MEASUREMENT pone desde 5Hz hasta 10Khz.
> 2- Con el boton FIT el gráfico se autoajusta.
> 3- ¿Es un 10" o 12" lo que estas midiendo? ¿Mediste el diámetro desde la mitad de la suspensión?




Es un 10" de la marca GB,estoy midiendo ese para comparar con lo que dice el sitio web,la medida es desde la mitad de la suspension,ahora voy a hacer lo que me dijiste y luego les cuento.

Gracias por la ayuda muchachos

El parlante es este

http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php?modelo[]=W-10Cc


----------



## juanfilas

Extende la medición a 5hz y cortala a 600hz


----------



## diegomj1973

Armé los cables para comenzar a medir con ARTA, pero con valores un poco diferentes a los sugeridos, en parte en función de lo que disponía y en parte para otorgarle un poco más de linealidad en altos valores de Z y conseguir un poco más de inmunidad a ruidos en las mediciones. Usé 30 ohmios en lugar de 27 ohmios, como resistencia de potencia y, 4K7 y 470 ohmios en lugar de 10K y 1K u 8K2 y 910 ohmios. Utilicé 470 ohmios en lugar de 1K u 910 ohmios en paralelo a cada entrada de la placa por si la impedancia de cada entrada varía mucho con la frecuencia y de esa forma obtengo un poquito más de linealidad.

Efectué las evaluaciones de la placa y me resultó buena principalmente en los 96 K de samplerate.

Las primeras mediciones resultaron muy buenas y precisas. Las comparé a unas que había efectuado hace varios años con un woofer y a mano!!! y me dan muy similares. Tengo que conseguirme imanes para la masa agregada (muy práctico ese consejo y mejor que usar plastilina u otro método ya que no se ensucia el cono!!!). Medí también una línea de transmisión (baffle) y me doy cuenta que le falta mucho material de "stuffing" todavía. 

Estoy en vista de adquirir algún MIC y PRE "apareados", para comenzar a jugar con las "otras" mediciones.

Pude "liberar" con la LICENSE KEY la versión demo del soft ARTA 1.7.1 (la que actualmente se ofrece en su página) y me permite guardar cambios y todo!!!!. Por falta de tiempo, no he probado aún, con el soft ya registrado, si calibrando una única vez quedan guardados los cambios para otra ocasión de medición.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Que bueno que te salga todo ok Diegomj, esperamos las gráficas.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Por falta de tiempo, no he probado aún, con el soft ya registrado, *si calibrando una única vez quedan guardados los cambios para otra ocasión de medición*.


 
Con eso no vas a tener suerte 
Yo ya busqué de hacerlo y no hay caso: La calibración hay que hacerla cada vez que iniciás el programa. Lo que si te guarda son los valores de la resistencia en serie y algunos otros detalles de configuración, pero la calibración hay que hacerla...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Que opinan de esto? si van al sitio de GB van a poder comparar esta medicion con la que declara el fabricante

GB W10Cc

Parameter, Value, Dim
Fs, 24.54, Hz
Re, 5.60, ohms[dc]
Le, 879.93, uH
L2, 937.32, uH
R2, 2.98, ohms
Qt, 0.44, -
Qes, 0.49, -
Qms, 4.80, -
Mms, 44.71, grams
Rms, 1.435845, kg/s
Cms, 0.000941, m/N
Vas, 174.20, liters
Sd, 363.05, cm^2
Bl, 8.895741, Tm
ETA,  0.51, %
Lp(2.83V/1m), 90.71, dB


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Buenas tardes amigos, hoy que porfin tube un poco de tiempo me estube leyendo este tema y estoy 100% decidido a medir los parametros T/S de mis bocinas (que con anterioridad le arme unos cajones gigantones y malotes ) para obtener unos bafles que suenen bien, tambien pensando en cambiar crossover y todo lo que ezavalla me habia dicho que debia hacer.

Solo que al descargar el programa Arta, no me aparecen los programas LIMP ni STEPS :S, me podrian decir como entro en estos???!

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Cuando instalas ARTA se instalan STEPS y LIMP, ojo que son programas distintos, se acceden desde iconos distintos.

Saludos!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Por si a alguien le sirve aca estan los parametros de los parlantes 18" 600W que fabrica R.O.

Estara bien medido con esa masa que agregue??


Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 41.18 Hz
Re  = 6.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 332.16 uH
L2  = 2679.37 uH
R2  = 12.47 ohms
Qt  = 0.34
Qes = 0.37
Qms = 5.18
Mms = 100.72 grams
Rms = 5.028210 kg/s
Cms = 0.000148 m/N
Vas = 297.26 liters
Sd= 1194.59 cm^2
Bl  = 20.569613 Tm
ETA = 5.40 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 100.68 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 48.10 grams
Diameter= 39.00 cm


----------



## AntonioAA

La masa debe ser suficiente como para variar la Fs al menos un 10% , por supuesto a a cono mas pesado mas masa.
Cuanto te varió con y sin masa ?? ...porque segun leo la del parlante son 100g y le pusiste 48 ... no es poco.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Con la masa fs 34.61 y sin masa fs 41.18 . Esto de medir parlantes es adictivo. Gracias Juanfilassssssss!!!!!!!!!

Ya veo que a este tema lo voy a hacer explotar posteando  acá dejo unos datos para ver si me pueden ayudar a simular la caja para estos parlantes,lo cargo en el winisd y si cargo solo los parametros thiele/small puedo simular algo,pero si relleno todos los campos que le siguen en el winisd me sale una respuesta ridícula simulada, a ver que estoy haciendo mal...


Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 25.80 Hz
Re  = 3.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 529.85 uH
L2  = 713.83 uH
R2  = 1.58 ohms
Qt  = 0.33
Qes = 0.38
Qms = 2.85
Mms = 28.74 grams
Rms = 1.632281 kg/s
Cms = 0.001324 m/N
Vas = 202.62 liters
Sd= 330.06 cm^2
Bl  = 6.096905 Tm
ETA = 0.89 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 95.86 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 23.00 grams
Diameter= 20.50 cm


----------



## AntonioAA

Fijate las unidades ... en alguna son distintas el WinIsd y el Arta y te hace meter la pata....


----------



## djwash

Hola, que bueno que esta el tema, te felicito juanfilas...

Una pregunta, tengo una placa de sonido Sound Blaster PCI 128 modelo CT4700 con chip 5507.







Tiene un pequeño amplificador, es el TDA7360 , quisiera saber si se puede usar este ampli para medir los parlantes o no.

Gracias! Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

djwash dijo:


> Hola, que bueno que esta el tema, te felicito juanfilas...
> 
> Una pregunta, tengo una placa de sonido Sound Blaster PCI 128 modelo CT4700 con chip 5507.
> 
> http://www.pacificgeek.com/productimages/xl/CT4700.jpg
> 
> Tiene un pequeño amplificador, es el TDA7360 , quisiera saber si se puede usar este ampli para medir los parlantes o no.
> 
> Gracias! Saludos.



Calculo que si, pero tendrías que modificar el valor de las resistencias de protección que van a la entrada de la placa para poder tomar la señal mas débil.


----------



## djwash

OK, gracias por el dato, en unos dias armo el cable y me pongo a probar, luego comento que pasó.

Saludos!


----------



## LuisTesla

Que opinan de estos TS obtenidos de un Woofer de 6 pulgadas

 Utilice  el Metodo de la Masa agregada ( masa = plastilina )

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 52.92 Hz
Re  = 6.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 824.54 uH
L2  = 1949.39 uH
R2  = 25.27 ohms
Qt  = 0.75
Qes = 0.88
Qms = 4.97
Mms = 20.96 grams
Rms = 1.403747 kg/s
Cms = 0.000431 m/N
Vas = 7.75 liters
Sd= 113.10 cm^2
Bl  = 6.877515 Tm
ETA = 0.12 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 84.32 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 21.10 grams
Diameter= 12.00 cm

 Medi el diametro efectivo del cono tomando 1/3 del ala como lo indica el Manual del Arta
 Ingrese los datos en el Win ISD, pero aun no decido cuantos litros tomar como referencia, espero sugerencias!!
 Ajunto 2 archivos en formato ARTA, corresponden a la curva de impedancia con sin masa agregada.


----------



## juanfilas

¿qué parlante es? tenes las curvas del winISD?


----------



## LuisTesla

Saludos Juan, el parlante supuestamente es un Sharp que viene en los minicomponentes comerciales. 

 Adjunto grafica que propone el WinISD por defecto


----------



## AntonioAA

Parece lindo! ... yo lo cortaria mas arriba, cerca de Fs.
Que volumen y sintonia tiene la caja original??


----------



## LuisTesla

Saludos Antonio, si preguntas por el volumen y la sintonia de la caja original de fabrica , no tengo ni idea. Compre un par de estos el año pasado en una electronica, venian sin caja (OEM).
 Adjunto Archivo en formato WinISD  : Se debe copiar dentro de la carpeta "DRIVERS", de los archivos de intalacion del WinISD. Asi pueden simular alguna sugerencia mas fácil . Ademas de no llevar esto tan Off-Topic del Arta.    

PD: deszipear el archivo


----------



## AntonioAA

Es como son estos parlantitos y los correspondientes bafflecitos... BOOMING 
La que mas me gusta , tratando de proteger un poco el cono y que da un pico de respuesta que no puede ser tan malo y que se arregla facil con el control de tono:
25lts. 45Hz . Y debe ser parecida al baffle original . No se que piensan los que saben mas que yo.


----------



## fedcriger

Hola Juan, soy bastante novato en esto , y realmente te felicito por el post y gracias por compartir tus conocimientos, nos anima a los inexpertos como yo a medir los TS, que creíamos imposibles….jeje , tengo una duda con respecto al amplificador, en la respuesta Nº21 mencionas y cito “…Este cable sirve si usamos un ampli con masa común, un clase D o similar (o cualquier clase en modo bridge) no sirve ya que la salida no comparte masa con la entrada”, yo tengo a mano un Sinto-amplificador Harman Kardon AVR35, (adjunto especificaciones) ,me servirá para realizar las mediciones?.  Y otra cosa, no pude conseguir la resistencia de 27ohm, sino de 33ohm, sirve para armar el cable?
Nuevamente, muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

fedcriger dijo:


> Hola Juan, soy bastante novato en esto , y realmente te felicito por el post y gracias por compartir tus conocimientos, nos anima a los inexpertos como yo a medir los TS, que creíamos imposibles….jeje , tengo una duda con respecto al amplificador, en la respuesta Nº21 mencionas y cito “…Este cable sirve si usamos un ampli con masa común, un clase D o similar (o cualquier clase en modo bridge) no sirve ya que la salida no comparte masa con la entrada”, yo tengo a mano un Sinto-amplificador Harman Kardon AVR35, (adjunto especificaciones) ,me servirá para realizar las mediciones?.  Y otra cosa, no pude conseguir la resistencia de 27ohm, sino de 33ohm, sirve para armar el cable?
> Nuevamente, muchas gracias.
> Saludos.



Hola fedcriger, la resistencia te sirve perfectamente, pero el ampli no se, agarra un tester y fijate si masa de la salida de los paralates (negativo o ficha negra) hace continuidad con el chasis del ampli o con la masa de los RCA de las entradas. Si tiene continuidad, sirve


----------



## fedcriger

Juan, gracias por tu respuesta….la verdad,  lo de la continuidad lo desconocía, pruebo todo y comento como me fue.
Saludos.


----------



## rlcapo

Hola, para hacerlo más simple todavía he diseñado una placa, díganme si quieren que suba el resto para hacerla.

saludos


----------



## juanfilas

rlcapo dijo:


> Hola, para hacerlo más simple todavía he diseñado una placa, díganme si quieren que suba el resto para hacerla.
> 
> saludos



Buenísimo rlcapo! que algún electrónico la revise bien, para mi se ve ok. Igual, como es tan simple el circuito se puede hacer directamente en el cable, pero si nos gustan las cosas mas prolijas, esta muy buena la idea.

Saludos!


----------



## rlcapo

hola, gracias por el comentario, subo entonces las dos versiones que quedaban.

saludos

EDIT: agrego versión 2.0 más compacta, errores corregidos y mejorada electricamente.


----------



## Agustinw

Mi woofer barato de 8" me da esta gráfica
¿Sirve para algo el woofer?
Antes de medirlo así lo medí a amperimetro variando la frecuencia y la fs me dio igual, con el mismo pico.
Se supone que la fs es 50hz


----------



## juanfilas

Agustinw dijo:


> Mi woofer barato de 8" me da esta gráfica
> ¿Sirve para algo el woofer?
> Antes de medirlo así lo medí a amperimetro variando la frecuencia y la fs me dio igual, con el mismo pico.
> Se supone que la fs es 50hz




Si la fs es de 53hz, ahora lo que falta es medir de nuevo pero con la masa agregada para sacar los t/s

Saludos!


----------



## Agustinw

juanfilas dijo:


> Si la fs es de 53hz, ahora lo que falta es medir de nuevo pero con la masa agregada para sacar los t/s
> 
> Saludos!



¿Pero te parece normal la gráfica?. Porque según veo a nadie le da con el pico tan pequeño

Ahora vuelvo a medir y luego mido devuelta con la masa agregada

Saludos



Ya medí agregándole el peso el fs bajo pero a la hora de que calcule los parámetros hay error 

Me parece que tengo que poner que solo analize de 20 a 1000



YA ESTA!!!

me dio estos parametros

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 51.86 Hz
Re  = 3.90 ohms[dc]
Le  = 243.96 uH
L2  = 238.71 uH
R2  = 0.75 ohms
Qt  = 1.41
Qes = 2.43
Qms = 3.34
Mms = 22.09 grams
Rms = 2.156783 kg/s
Cms = 0.000426 m/N
Vas = 25.44 liters
Sd= 206.12 cm^2
Bl  = 3.399763 Tm
ETA = 0.14 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 86.70 dB

El volumen se me va a ir por las nubes, la caja que tenia era de 35l de fb 54hz y sonaba feo nose si seran los litros o el woofer que no sirve


----------



## juanfilas

Agustinw dijo:


> ¿Pero te parece normal la gráfica?. Porque según veo a nadie le da con el pico tan pequeño
> 
> Ahora vuelvo a medir y luego mido devuelta con la masa agregada
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Ya medí agregándole el peso el fs bajo pero a la hora de que calcule los parámetros hay error
> 
> Me parece que tengo que poner que solo analize de 20 a 1000
> 
> 
> 
> YA ESTA!!!
> 
> me dio estos parametros
> 
> Thiele-Small parameters:
> 
> Fs  = 51.86 Hz
> Re  = 3.90 ohms[dc]
> Le  = 243.96 uH
> L2  = 238.71 uH
> R2  = 0.75 ohms
> Qt  = 1.41
> Qes = 2.43
> Qms = 3.34
> Mms = 22.09 grams
> Rms = 2.156783 kg/s
> Cms = 0.000426 m/N
> Vas = 25.44 liters
> Sd= 206.12 cm^2
> Bl  = 3.399763 Tm
> ETA = 0.14 %
> Lp(2.83V/1m) = 86.70 dB
> 
> El volumen se me va a ir por las nubes, la caja que tenia era de 35l de fb 54hz y sonaba feo nose si seran los litros o el woofer que no sirve



El pico chico es normal no te preocupes por eso, y sep son típicos parámetros de parlante "barato" con un Qts muy elevado que te genera un pico enorme para que suene "mas grave" pero en realidad ensucia todo...
que se yo, buscale la vuelta con winisd, anda subiendo las gráficas y las vemos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que lo parió mendieta! 1.41 de Qts....inmanejable con el volumen y ajuste de la caja.
O te comés el pico...o..... le metés la LT, pero dudo que el parlante lo valga.


----------



## Agustinw

Pues lo único que se me ocurre es algo así que es casi igual a como lo tenia antes y sonaba que daba asco. La verdad que se poco con winisd

En cuanto a la transformación de Linkwitz la verdad que no se nada y me suena complicado como para ponerla en practica en este parlante feo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y sí, eso que tnés ahí es la rsta en baja frecuencia... pero no me quiero imaginar la medición en frecuencias mas altas....probablemente sea cualquier verdura


----------



## Agustinw

ezavalla dijo:


> Y sí, eso que tnés ahí es la rsta en baja frecuencia... pero no me quiero imaginar la medición en frecuencias mas altas....probablemente sea cualquier verdura



Jajajaja me parece que este woofer esta para irse al tacho


----------



## osk_rin

compañero Agustinw

 si alguna vez leíste el articulo medir parámetros t/s del máster ez, te habrás dado cuenta de su experiencia con woofeers chinos, que su conclusión es que son unos buenos pisapapeles ja ja 

mejor consigue algun otro woofer de mayor calidad o en su defecto alguno de minicomponente, por experiencia he medido un par de woofers panasonic, y no son tan malos
aqui estan los parametros de uno de ellos:


saludos.


----------



## LuisTesla

Saludos Agustinw, que marca es el Woofer?


----------



## Agustinw

LuisTesla dijo:


> Saludos Agustinw, que marca es el Woofer?



Aquí esta http://www.pyramidcaraudio.com/sku/WX81X/8-300-Watts-Subwoofer
lo único bueno que tiene es la suspensión que es como caucho que es muy resistente no es la que se desintegra sola con el tiempo.
Después parece bueno pero resulto ser una porquería


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá, tampoco es para matarse, por que puede no ser tan malo en cuanto a calidad constructiva, pero lo que tiene malo -  para vos -  son los parámetros T/S que no te permiten conseguir una respuesta plana bajo ninguna circunstancia usando solo el diseño de la caja. Así es el karma: hay que dar para recibir, y en tu caso el "dar" se tranforma en dinero. Si hasta ahí llegan tus fondos, pues hasta ahí tendrás que gastar y usar ese parlante....esperando que mas adelante puedas conseguir algo mejor o que aprendas lo suficiente para corregir electrónicamente el problema.


----------



## Agustinw

mmm si bueno se trata un poco de fondos jajaja voy a esperar a terminar la escuela y ganar plata para comprarme alguno bueno, estuve viendo en el foro y dicen de una caja arls diseñada para eminence kappa 15a que suena muy bien asi que quizás cuando pueda me armo eso.
Igual haber gastado unos mangos con este parlante barato me sirvio para aprender y hacer muchas cosas, como espesar a usar el pcbwizzard, medir los parámetros y mas que nada a no comprar mas esos parlantes de porquería.
Muchas gracias a todos los que participaron para ayudarme
Saludos


----------



## LuisTesla

Agustinw, mira a mi me paso igual que vos, comprando estos parlantes. El problema mas grande es el costo de la madera. Digamos que es un "Costocasi fijo" por que  depende proporcionalmente al volumen de la caja, y es independiente a la calidad del parlante; entonces comprando un woofer barato o caro, siempre vas a gastar lo mismo en madera.  Si tenes que construir algo economico, no te recomiendo que gastes en Pyramid u otra marca de estas, ya que como son las que tiene mas salida comercial, valen un poco mas caras que otras chinas que hacen lo mismo. 
 Mas adelante con un poco mas de conocimiento podras hacer correcciones electronicas, el Sr. Ezavalla tiene un post muy bueno sobre la construccion de un subwoofer con un parlante economico.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-3-ultima-ajuste-respuesta-sub-62918/


----------



## abdulyahoo

hola a todos con el respeto que se merecen todos y perdonen mi ignorancia .......
Lei en el primer post acerca de medir los parametros thiele small de los altavoces facil y sin cuentas y me parecio interesante por que hace mucho que buscaba por la red pero casi no encontre mucho que me ayude hasta que por fin lei este post y me parecio super facil de comprender con la buena explicacion que tiene para alguien que tiene poco conocimiento en esto......
bueno quiciera que alguien me pueda despejar una duda que tengo  en el apartado que dice ......1 va a la entrada de la potencia, debemos poner una ficha acorde (normalmente RCA, la masa la compartimos).
quiza en esta parte alguien del foro se diera la molestia de subir una imagen dela conexion entre el miniplug y el amplificador se los agradeceria de antemano por que no entiendo mucho esta parte gracias..


----------



## LuisTesla

Extraido del Manual Arta Limp, en español.


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias pero aun me queda la duda..... que quiere desir con que la masa lo compartimos exactamente como realizar la conexion del miniplug a la entrada del amplificador como de donde saco la masa para compartirlo de la salida de la pc o lo comparto del cableado?? por fa espero su granito de arena se que son buenisimos en esto....de antemano gracias.......


----------



## juanfilas

Presta atención a los esquemas que están súper simples, leelo de nuevo por que estoy seguro que tu respuesta esta ahí.

A la entrada del ampli seguramente va un RCA, masa al anillo y el palito del medio la señal. Podes usar un cable miniplug - Rca comercial de $5 si querés para conectar desde la pc la potencia, osea, es un cable aparte.

Saludos


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias juanfilas tenias razon no lo lei muy bien el tuto esta super facil de entender gracias por tu aporte... casi ya tengo todos los recursos ahora mismo lo armo.....me alegra que aun hayan personas tan buenas como tu que ayuden a la gente incondicionalmente de nuevo muchas gracias...


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Juan, te consulto por la calibracion en el step y arta del mic. behringer ecm 8000 donde dice ganacia del pre son los db que ganas en la salida de la art. y luego procedo a calibrar segun manual de arta, o bien hay otra forma distinta?  porque pide tener un calibrador para mic (supongo que es una fuente fija de un determinado spl) que evidentemente no tengo.  Bueno escucho sugerencias, un saludo sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio:
La curva de calibracion del microfono es un archivo que tenes que generar vos ( a menos que lo consigas )
Te mando de ejemplo la que hice yo para el microfono Samson . Es muy facil....
Despues tenes que "hacersela leer" al Arta.
Ojala te sirva


----------



## juanfilas

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buen dia Juan, te consulto por la calibracion en el step y arta del mic. behringer ecm 8000 donde dice ganacia del pre son los db que ganas en la salida de la art. y luego procedo a calibrar segun manual de arta, o bien hay otra forma distinta?  porque pide tener un calibrador para mic (supongo que es una fuente fija de un determinado spl) que evidentemente no tengo.  Bueno escucho sugerencias, un saludo sergio.



no vas a poder calibrar SPL por que no tenes un calibrador, pero no te preocupes que no hace falta, una ves que ajustes todo (como hicimos en mi dpto) no tocas nada en todas las mediciones y listo, lo que importa son las diferencias.
Acordate de arrancar con el tweeter que por lo general es el mas sensible.

No pude ver el filtro que diseñaste,estuve a 1000 con el laburo, apenas pueda lo veo 

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Juan gracias por tu comentario hoy por la noche estoy probando.  Con respecto al filtro para  el medio y tweeter siguen como en el archivito que te pase el woofer lo modifique porque me habia ido del valor de q correspondiente luego te subo el nuievo archivo. si bien la curva no da tan pareja en fase queda mejor. a revisar porfavor. un saludo. sergio.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Bueno...... Revise bién todo el cableado y no encuentro falla alguna ni corto alguno, medí todos los cables y concuerdan con las resistencias colocadas y no encontré continuidad alguna en donde no debe haberla.....  Heeeeeeeelp.....  Es normal ese ruido ? Al ver los vúmetros del Arta volverse locos no creo que sea normal..... Acá el videito para que se entienda el ruido... 
Ooooootra vez, gracias gente. Al desconectar la entrada de audio de la consola el ruido desaparece......


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes arkangel estas usando un ampli o lo estas conectando directo de la salida de la placa de sonido.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola Sergio, Estoy usando una consola potenciada. De la PC salgo a la entrada de la consola y de la salida de la consola voy al parlante.... La verdad no se por que hace esto. Chequee todo mas de 5 veces y está todo bién........


----------



## sergio rossi

Bien, manda de la salida de la placa de sonido en vez de a la consola pot. al parlante directo, osea elimina el ampli y proba a ver si continuan los ruidos. puede que la masa de la consola no sea masa real y por eso sature u oscile como me parece que esta pasando. proba y postea. exitos. sergio.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias Sergio por el dato. Un poco dudé de conectar directo por miedo de que se me queme algo, pero el que sabe sabe y lo probé como vos me decís. Y genere un sonido constante y parejo tipo Shhhhhhhhhhh, no creo que deba ser así como tiene que sonar, porque al poner al programa a generar las señales, hace el mismo ruido y no genera los sonidos de las diferentes frecuencias... Y los gráficos......
Aclaro que al probarlo de ésta manera me reproduce los sonidos de windows correctamente. Son las frecuencias del Arta que me hace esos ruidos.......Un poco diferente del que posteó Juan.... No?
Alguien me puede decir en que cornos le estoy pifiando?..... perdón,es la impotencia 
Revisé todo 10 veces, pero me inclino a que estoy configurando mal algo del soft, no?


----------



## sergio rossi

Si OK arkangel ese es el ruido que tiene que salir, lo que no me gusta es la grafica, me parece que esta un poco fuerte??, fijate bien de calibrar en nivel de sonido de la placa, eso lo tenes en el manual del arta que esta en castellano (fijate en este post que esta de donde bajarlo) es muy facil calibrar los valores iniciales.. bueno espero mas comentarios y pruebas. sergio.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias Sergio por responder.... Esta todo calibrado según el tutorial de acá.... Yo probe de hacer la medición en GEN con PinkPN....  y con Stepped Sine... Y con este último saque la grafica.... escuchando las diferentes frecuencias no el ruido..... Calibré con los vumetros en -25db como indicaba Juan..... No se........


----------



## juanfilas

Estas desconectando el puente de la resistencia de 22ohm después de calibrar para medir?


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Si Juan. El puente lo desconecto en el momento que coloque el valor de resistencia que es de 27.80 Ohms (una de 22 y otra de 4,7 Ohms en serie) ...... Luego Play en el rojo para medir, pero no me tira gráficas curvas, son todos picos..... (Parlantes Apogee 15" AP-15W500)
Lo coloque como me dijo Sergio directamente de la salida de la PC porque me generaba unos ruidos la consola potenciada que no iban, creo que por la masa de la misma me dijo Sergio......
Pero después esta todo precisamente como en el tuto, y me tira cualquier cosa......
Creo que voy a desarmar todo y listo..... cuando algo no tiene que salir, es mejor dejarlo adentro......
Bueno..... no me rendí todavía... Bueno, se que acá la falla no está.... A seguir buscando....


----------



## juanfilas

no se rinda! seguro es una tontera el problema!


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Seguramente...... Pero me estoy acercando al ACV en cualquier momento.... Como dato adicional me sale esto tambien:

Después de calibrar etc., me sale ese cartelito al darle play al rojo. Como que tengo que cambiar el canal de entrada...... No entiendo... si el canal de entrada es solo el line in (azul), y el de salida el speaker (verde) que tengo que cambiarle?
Noté que en la columna de datos de Phase mi Avg es de 1 y en el tuto es de 0.... Tendrá que ver?


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola arkangel , no afloje que es la unica forma de aprender, fijate en la solapa setup en mesurament y ahi tenes para cambiar el canal de referencia del sistema si esta puesto el left pasa al right o al inverso. 
Como consuelo yo te cuento que hace casi un mes que me vengo peleando con los divisores de mis columnas, cuando creia que lo que habia calculado estaba lindo al ponerlo en practica se escucha FEISIMO pero FEISIMO, y bueno block bajo el brazo antteojos calculadora y a volver a reveer todo... no afloje Don... 
Juan buenas noches si andas por el barrio, lamentablemente lo ultimo que escribi es real, se me esta ( o lo estoy) complicando el tema de divisores (evidente que me falta escuela) y por mas que vengo leyendo todo articulo que se me cruza, no salgo del loop... Bueno el finde con la fresca y con tiempo voy a volver a calcular y poner todo en el lspcad nuevamente y lo subo a ver si le podes dar una miradita, desde ya gracias. sergio

pd. arkangel fijate de cambiar las escalas del grafico con los cursores del costado der de la pantalla, pareciera como que la curva real esta por sobre el rango sup. de la pantalla.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias nuevamente Srergio... Varié el valor que me decís, pero...mirá.... Picos de 19000!!!!! 


 Yo al anular la potencia y utilizar la placa de la PC lo que hice fue conectar los 2 cables que iban a la entrada de la pote directamente al parlante.... Esto está bién? Lamento decir que me estanqué en una llanura de incertidumbre............ el resto quedó todo como iba, menos el cable de salida de la pote, que son los cocodrilos que no van a ningún lado....


----------



## juanfilas

¿No será q las entradas de tu pc son mono y no estereo?


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola juan, gracias por responder..... La PC tiene salida stereo y entrada stereo. Lo se porque al configurar la Line In tengo la opción de regular el balance de volumen de entrada, y al tener balance me quedé tranquilo de que era stereo. Me intriga lo de "Maybe you need to exchange input channels" Eso me está diciendo que esta tomando señal de un canal incorrecto....  Pero del Measurement Setup probe tanto R como L y las gráficas siguen siendo las mismas..... Tendrá que ver que no estoy usando la potencia?
El parlante si reproduce sonidos, de Windows o música, los reproduce bién, pero .... Creo que algo debo cambiar en el Arta, pero no se me ocurre que pueda ser  Al calibrar me muestra una dif de solo 0,36db, en la medida de Referent Resistor coloqué los 22.80 (puse solo la de 22) Voy a ver si pruebo configurando la entrada Mic de la Notebook como entrada line y veo que pasa....... pero casi se me agotaron las ideas...... 

Tal vez sea una pavada lo que voy a decir.... pero bué, una más..... Mirando el diagrama me puse a pensar... El cable de salida que va a la potencia...... en caso de no usar una potencia, no tendría que conectarlo al cable que esta en la res de 10w juntamente con el cable rojo de antrada? Es una idea nomás, que se yo. Se entiende mi duda?... Bueno espero risas. Se me dió por medir la impedancia en los cables de la salida de audio left y tengo 60 Ohms... Esto esta bién o algo anda mal?  Me quedaría así sin la potencia? Es consulta desde la incertidumbre de que ya probe todo.....  Asi, como está en este diagrama, me llegan por la salida de pa PC 98.0 Ohms y cortocircuitando la res de 10w me llegan 74.2 Ohms, en verdad no se si está bien o mal, cuento todas las pruebas para que me orienten. Muchas gracias...
Me jugué a probarlo y al conectarlo se escucha como un tono de teléfono ......


----------



## juanfilas

De la salida de la placa de sonido va un cable que se conecta a la resistencia de 10w 27ohm y a su vez a la entrada derecha. ¿ese cable lo tenes puesto? En caso de usar potencia, de la salida de la placa de audio conectas la potencia y de la salida de la potencia los cocodrilos. Pero, si no estas usando potencia va un puente derecho.


Osea, es básicamente un puente entre la salida y la entrada (pasando por las resistencias de protección)


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola Juan, gracias por tu respuesta. Si, está colocado. Ahí en la foto los identifiqué, son el rojo y el negro que estan conectados en la pata derecha de la resistencia.... Pero los gráficos me siguen mostrando cualquier cosa, con picos de hasta 680 Ohms....... no se. Desarmé el cable y lo armé 3 veces y sigue sin darme un gráfico medianamente normal esto....... Me desespera!!! Encima tengo que armar las cajas para el 24, porque armamos una fiesta de karaoke y no tenemos otras cajas mas que las que voy a armar.... Dios iluminame!!!!!!!
Será que son demasiado altas las impedancias de la cpu? De la salida son 98 Ohms sin puente y con el puente conectado 74,2 Ohms.....


----------



## juanfilas

Yo te recomiendo medir con la potencia, igual, de nuevo, debe ser un detalle muy simple lo que esta mal... ¿no pusiste al reves las resistencias de 1k y 10k?


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola, Juan.... era tema de la configuración de la placa de sonido..... No digo que esté bién, pero me acerqué bastante a lo que quiero... bha, me parece.... no? 
Cha Chaaaaaan!!!!!!!


Se perfectamente que está muuuuy mal esto, pico de 120 Ohms?!?!?!?  cargué los valores en el Winisd y me dice que son todos erroneos..... jajajajaja.... pero nos vamos  acercando.. 

Probe con la pote.... Murio la placa de sonido...... fin de la historia........


----------



## juanfilas

Perfecto! ahora si.
Mira, tenes que hacer dos cosas para que calcule bien los ts, una es agregar un poco mas de masa para que en la segunda medición baje mas fs, ahora te quedaron muy juntas.

Segundo, en WinISD solo tenes que poner los valores de fs, vas, Qts y Qms, NO pongas Qes, te lo calcula solo winISD, si lo pones te va a decir que los datos ingresados son incorrectos.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

yo había medido hace un tiempo,ahora quise medir de nuevo con el cable,pero no funciono y lo hice de nuevo pero hace un ruido tremendo la salida onboard frontal y la trasera no suena,asi que tengan cuidado con las conexiones


----------



## juanfilas

Una cosa muy importante es marcar que son entradas y que son salidas, con cinta blanca y bien visible para que no metan la pata


----------



## rlcapo

Hola, tengo un problema: al medir la Re del parlante con el tester oscila entre 6.5, 6.6 y 6.7 ohms, el parlante es de 8 ohms, hay alguna forma de medir la Re con más precisión?

saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

No es que no tenga presicion, es mas bien que el parlante tiene esa impedancia en realidad. Puede que diga 8ohm y que en realidad tenga 6ohm (mucha diferiencia). Talvez el parlante enrealidad sea de 6ohm.

Yo tengo un parlante que dice 4ohm y con el multimetro me da 3.3ohm.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

tambien me a pasado al medir resistencias,presione el selector de escalas del tester y me funciono


----------



## juanfilas

rlcapo dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problema: al medir la Re del parlante con el tester oscila entre 6.5, 6.6 y 6.7 ohms, el parlante es de 8 ohms, hay alguna forma de medir la Re con más precisión?
> 
> saludos



La impedancia de un parlante esta definida con su comportamiento en corriente alterna y vos la estas midiendo con continua 

En la mayoría de los casos un parlante de 8ohm mide Re de 5 a 7 ohm, uno de 4ohm mide normalmente unos 3 ohm.

Igual, si te oscila así la medición es por que el multímetro que tenes anda mal... no deberia oscilar.

Saludos


----------



## djwash

Al medir con un tester la resistencia de un parlante, éste se comporta como un microfono, haciendo oscilar la medicion al minimo movimiento o ruido ambiente, esto empeora si el parlante es mas grande...


----------



## AntonioAA

Ademas de eso ... TODOS los multimetros digitales ( y mas aun los chinocas que compramos nosotros ) por su propia forma de medicion tienen esas oscilaciones en la conversión A/D ....
Tengo 5 testers diferentes y todos hacen lo mismo , solo uno tiene un tiempo de integración mas grande y que lo hace mas estable.
*OTRA** a tener en cuenta para medir Re *:  la resistencia de corto que indica el tester . No suele ser 0 y a estos valores es necesario descontarla de lo que medimos.


----------



## Quercus

Antonio, Esto que dices, lo pone *muy clarito* en el manual de uso de Fluke, cuando medimos resistencias pequeñas, y la verdad es que mide 0,3Ω cuando juntamos las puntas de prueba.


----------



## AntonioAA

Claro , quercus! no dije que habia descubierto la polvora!!
Solo que aqui pocos tienen Fluke como dije mas arriba .


----------



## Quercus

AntonioAA dijo:


> Claro , quercus! no dije que habia descubierto la polvora!!
> Solo que aqui pocos tienen Fluke como dije mas arriba .


 La pólvora no, pero está bien que se diga, porque hay mucha gente que lo desconoce y no esta midiendo adecuadamente.

  En  el caso del cable que nos posteo juanfilas, una buena medida de la *resistencia*,  es proporcional a la precisión que nos dará  el programa, en los parámetros del altavoz. 

Si no se tiene un tester fiable para medir ohmios _(los que tengo chinos, los comparo con  el Fluke y los ohmios mal, pero los miliamperios y los voltios mucho mejor)_ mejor sacar el valor por caída de tensión. Hablo siempre de la resistencia. 

  Utilizo esa técnica para *aparear* resistencias de potencia de poco valor (decimas de ohmio) en los que cualquier tester bueno no es todo lo fiable que hace falta, y me va fenomenal.

En fin cada uno que se exija lo que crea conveniente.

  Saludos


----------



## MauricioD

¡Hola! Después de varios meses de abandonar mi proyecto por falta de tiempo, ahora vuelvo y me encuentro con este post y este programa genial. Seguí el tutorial y ademas leí el manual de Limp que está en la pagina de ARTA y la verdad que es sencillo. Hice una primera prueba y me dio algo parecido a los parámetros TS de un parlante. 
Ahora tengo una duda. En el WinISD hay un campo que pide el valor Z, ¿eso es el Zmax, la resistencia a la Fs? ¿Cómo se obtiene ese dato con este programa? Según una formula que encontré en internet el valor de Z a la Fs se puede calcular con los valores de Re, Qms y Qes pero si despues hago el calculo para obtener Qes con Zmax, no me coinciden los números. ¿Cómo obtengo Zmax?

Si alguno no está seguro si el Qt que indica el programa es Qts, la formula para calcular el Qts con los valores de Qms y Qes dan como resultado que Qt de este programa es el Qts.

¡Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

Hola Qt es Qts, quedate tranquilo.
Re se mide con multímetro (resistencia en CC), igual cuando sacas todos los valores con LIMP te lo da.


----------



## ramiro77

Juan, estoy intentando medir el sub que tengo en el auto. El que escuchaste hace no mucho.
Pero cada vez que le doy set as overlay y voy a tomar los parámetros, me sale "Bad Measurement Data". Ya no sé que hacer, no puedo medirlo. Y mirá que medí cualquier cantidad de parlantes con tu jig y procedimiento...

Alguna idea?


----------



## AntonioAA

Fijate el rango de medicion ... por ahi el sub tiene la Fs muy baja... y si le agregas masa, peor...

Ves en ambos casos la campanita tipica de la resonancia?


----------



## ramiro77

Sí, totalmente. Sin masa agregada en 44hz. Y con masa agregada baja a 30hz.
Imposible medirlo. Si tomo la primer captura y voy a obtener los primeros parámetros, me los da perfecto. El problema ocurre cuando toco "Set as overlay" y agrego la masa.

Probé todo, pero los gráficos los toma 100% ok. Es la primera vez que me ocurre que no pueda medir un parlante... Y tenía ganas de armar una caja calculada, ya que la que puse es una que me sobró y lo tiré así nomás en el baúl


----------



## AntonioAA

algo no le gusta... ponene menos masa , que esten mas juntas , con el 10% dicen que basta ... baja el rango del grafico tambien. Se ve limpia o tiene basuritas? .
Otra : en el ultimo caso toma la grafica y usa la planillita de Elliot que publico Zavalla y los calculas a pata.
OTRA IMPORTANTE: calibraste bien?


----------



## ramiro77

Todo perfecto Antonio. Inclusive la calibración y las curvas. Es muy raro. Vengo midiendo parlantes hace años y nunca me pasó algo semejante.
Cuál es la planilla que publicó Eduardo? No la tengo vista. Dónde la puedo buscar?
Un abrazo!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

también me paso lo mismo y lo solucione cortando la medición a 1000hz


----------



## AntonioAA

ramiro:
Aca tenes la forma de medir "para machos" JUAAAA , ahora me caen de inadi ... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/#post116470

Es cierto lo que dice rodrigo , si la impedancia debido a la inductancia sube mucho al final del rango , por ahi el soft se pone estupido y entiende que ese es el pico de impedancia... no pases de 500Hz.


----------



## juanfilas

Voto por lo que dice Rodrigo, si no cortas la medición a 500-1000hz, seguramente no te de ningún resultado.


----------



## ramiro77

Interesante. Siempre medí calibrando y "como venía", sin acotar el rango de frecuencias.
Justo compré otro de esos woofers, ahora pruebo y les cuento!

EDIT: Perfecto! Pude medirlos! No sé por qué ahora tuve que cortar frecuencias. Antes medía con el rango completo y salía perfecto. Pero bueno, ahora les subo los parámetros del Foxtex blanco de 10".


----------



## AntonioAA

Seguramente al final del rango la impedancia era mayor que la del pico de resonancia y tomaba ese valor ... no te olvides que es software...no magia.

Los Foxtex esos blancos , se me escaparon un par la otra vez que estaban  baratisimos... desconfié, si bien parecian bien terminados , subi los parametros cuando los tengas....


----------



## hazard_1998

AntonioAA dijo:


> Seguramente al final del rango la impedancia era mayor que la del pico de resonancia y tomaba ese valor ... no te olvides que es software...no magia.
> 
> Los Foxtex esos blancos , se me escaparon un par la otra vez que estaban  baratisimos... desconfié, si bien parecian bien terminados , subi los parametros cuando los tengas....


Antonio, está publicado _acá_, lo que sí, tratá de leer con calma y en ayunas los TS de ese woofer...


----------



## ramiro77

Antonio, hacele caso a hazard. De otra manera, podés salir lastimado jajajaja.
Los parámetros son un asco. En bass reflex no funcionan bajo ningún punto de vista. Yo los uso para el auto y se nota muchísimo usando caja chica sellada el pico alto entre 50 y 70hz.
Pensé "bueno, tal vez puedan servir para hogar". Pero hay otros dos problemas que son la bajísima sensibilidad (83db 1w/1m) y el bajo manejo de potencia (100w RMS con toda la furia).

En otras palabras, sirven para el auto y no mucho mas. Y hay que bancarse el pico alto. Para acompañar a un sistema de audio original van "bien". Es preferible eso a no tener graves. Pero distan de ser buenos parlantes. Eso sí, acá en Buenos Aires cuestan $106 cada uno. Son descartables y si me abren el baúl para robarme, me hago mas problema por la cerradura que por el audio.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

en la parte donde limp marca Lp(2.83V/1m) = 80.84 dB esa es la sensibilidad del parlante no?,es confiable?


----------



## ramiro77

No creo que sea un dato extremadamente exacto. Yo lo tomo como un estimativo para darme una idea. Si el parlante es difícil de mover y con mucha potencia no hace demasiado, está claro que seguramente vaya a acusar una sensibilidad baja.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

si supuse que no sera exacta,yo pensaba usarlo para hacer una l-pad,pero se me ocurrió otra idea,genero una onda sinusoidal de 100hz de 1v en el ampli,luego conecto el woofer y lo mido a 1 metro de distancia,con algún programa veo los db que me marca luego hago la misma prueba con el otro parlante,al que marque mas le conecto un l-pad variable y pruebo hasta que queden lo mas similar posible,luego lo reemplazo por una l-pad fija.
no se si se entiende


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> si supuse que no sera exacta,yo pensaba usarlo para hacer una l-pad,pero se me ocurrió otra idea,genero una onda sinusoidal de 100hz de 1v en el ampli,luego conecto el woofer y lo mido a 1 metro de distancia,con algún programa veo los db que me marca luego hago la misma prueba con el otro parlante,al que marque mas le conecto un l-pad variable y pruebo hasta que queden lo mas similar posible,luego lo reemplazo por una l-pad fija.
> no se si se entiende


Esa es la verdadera forma da hacerlo, pero el valor aproximado te permite calcular el L-Pad para el caso mas desfavorable, y es un punto de referencia inicial bastante valioso.


----------



## ramiro77

Está perfecto, total no te interesa la sensibilidad en número de cada parlante, sino la diferencia real entre uno y otro. Como bien te dice Eduardo, está perfecto.


----------



## leo12nico

buenas, no conseguí la R de 27 ohm, consegui una de 32 ohm de 10 w, es lo mismo? puedo igual poner el valor ese en el programa y listo?Saludos


----------



## djwash

Me animo a decirte que si puedes usar ese valor, pero te recomiendo que leas bien el tema entero un par de veces, puedes usar un valor ligeramente diferente a 27 ohm, lo importante es que midas la resistencia que uses con precisión y cargues el valor mas exacto posible en el programa...


----------



## leo12nico

ah, buenisimo, gracias. Voy a hacer otra pregunta media tonta tal vez, yo necesito hacer unos bafles con un tweeter  y un woofer para mi equipo de musica (que es del año 86, pero suena muy bien), tengo que medir el tweet y el woofer por separado y después ingresar esos datos en el winISD y armar ahi el bafle, no?


----------



## juanfilas

Con el win ISD solo calculas el bafle, por lo que solo debes cargar los parámetros del woofer, recuerda que en el tweeter no influye el volumen del bafle, solo el frente (debe estar empotrado).

Saludos


----------



## leo12nico

buenisimo, en estos dias los pruebo. Otra pregunta molesta , estuve viendo el win ISD y digamos que veo los gráficos pero no se como interpretarlos, fui cambiando las frecuencias y los litros y demás (usando woofer que ya habia en el programa) y veia como cambiaba la forma de la gráfica, pero no se como se interpreta eso en el sonido y queria preguntarles si alguno tiene algun tutorial o algo que pueda ayudarme. Se los agradeceria mucho y perdon devuelta por mi ignorancia


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

mira acá es una guia que yo use


----------



## norbert1981

Hola gente ya casi tengo mi cable armado, , lo único que se cambio del primer esquema es agregar a 10 11 5 el cable 1? Medi la resistencia de 15w 27 ohms y me dio 28,3 puede ser? Gracias saludos


----------



## juanfilas

norbert1981 dijo:


> Hola gente ya casi tengo mi cable armado, , lo único que se cambio del primer esquema es agregar a 10 11 5 el cable 1? Medi la resistencia de 15w 27 ohms y me dio 28,3 puede ser? Gracias saludos


 
Lo de la resistencia puede ser, igual, toma varias mediciones y promedia para tener un valor mejor.
No entendí lo de 10 11 5


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

si,puede ser pero mejor medila directa al tester o cambiale el cable del tester por uno común de 1 mm


----------



## norbert1981

Hola... 
La medí sola y andaba ahí en 28.3  oscilaba para 28.4 y volvía a 28.3 donde estaba casi estable...
No probé medirla ahora que esta todo solado...
LO DE 10 , 11 , 5 era lo del  esquema..

Donde decía que el cable 11 entrada de resistencia se soldaba con 10 y 5.. pero después alguien hizo una corrección y puso que a 11 , 10  y 5 le teníamos que soldar el cable 1.... 
Eso entendí  yo..


----------



## juanfilas

norbert1981 dijo:


> Hola...
> La medí sola y andaba ahí en 28.3  oscilaba para 28.4 y volvía a 28.3 donde estaba casi estable...
> No probé medirla ahora que esta todo solado...
> LO DE 10 , 11 , 5 era lo del  esquema..
> 
> Donde decía que el cable 11 entrada de resistencia se soldaba con 10 y 5.. pero después alguien hizo una corrección y puso que a 11 , 10  y 5 le teníamos que soldar el cable 1....
> Eso entendí  yo..



Norbert seguí el primer esquema-post que esta todo corregido, no te guíes por los comentarios que hicieron después. Igual, es un circuito muy simple, comparalo con el que sale en el manual de ARTA (es el esquema).

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Estuve limpiando un poco el tema, lo que falta será eliminado en 7 días y se encuentra aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/limpiando-thiele-small-92598/

Si alguien quiere rescatar algo tiene 7 días, luego "No ta mas" 

Este mensaje se autodestruirá en algunos días, o cuando me acuerde.


----------



## norbert1981

Bien juan entonces...

El numero 1 que es un cable que va conectado  a la punta del miniplug (que luego va la salida de la placa) ese lo conecto a la entrada de la potencia ..
en mi caso un crest , que tiene entrada plug . osea que tengo que soldar otra ficha mas plug mono? que masa le pongo la misma que los de mas? las que vienen con 3, 6, 7 y 9


Es asi o tan  hueco soy........................


----------



## juanfilas

La potencia la conectas directamente a la PC por la salida de audio de la misma, tenes que armar un cable mini plug - plug. Este cable se conecta a la salida de la potencia y a las entradas de la placa de audio y al parlante, nunca a la entrada de la potencia.

No se si esa es tu duda...


----------



## leo12nico

una pregunta, como potencia, puedo usar un ampli de guitarra o un tda 2030 o tiene que ser otro tipo de potencia?


----------



## Fogonazo

leo12nico dijo:


> una pregunta, como potencia, puedo usar un ampli de guitarra o un tda 2030 o tiene que ser otro tipo de potencia?



Cualquier amplificador te sirve.


----------



## leo12nico

mil gracias, el finde me pongo con esto y espero poder medir algo coherente jajajajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cualquier amplificador te sirve.


Que no tenga ecualización o control de tono!!!!
Si lo tiene, hay que desactivarlo o ponerlo "plano": OJO!!! con los amplis de guitarra!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Estoy intentando obtener la .FRD de mis parlantes . 
La ZMA ningun problema 
Pero cuando veo la medicion de fase con Steps, la fase que veo es HORRIBLE , un diente de sierra que va aumentando en frecuencia...
Es normal esto? , se vuelve casi imposible simular cualquier crossover si la tomo como valedera.
Otras FRD que he visto tienen la fase en 0 lo cual tampoco es cierto.
Es lo mismo "corregirla" poniendo la fase que obtengo de la ZMA ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estoy intentando obtener la .FRD de mis parlantes .
> La ZMA ningun problema
> *Pero cuando veo la medicion de fase con Steps, la fase que veo es HORRIBLE , un diente de sierra que va aumentando en frecuencia...*
> Es normal esto?


Sip, es normal, por que el soft hace variar la fase siempre en +180º y -180º. Si quisieras ver la realidad deberías "pegar" los dientes de la sierra uno donde termina el otro, con lo que te quedaría una recta que finaliza abajo de la mesa donde tenés la compu


----------



## norbert1981

BUENO esa es mi duda...

un minu plug con resistencias a la entrada de la placa de audio 
Dos cocodrilos al parlante
Dos cocodrilos a la porencia
Y el otro muni plug?.... por que ese cable tengo conectada la masa con los de mas cables, el cable dos de este minu plug no esta soldado y la punta a donde va? 
Yo entiendo como que el mini plug ese lo pongo a la salida de la pc y el cable que viene de la punta del mini a una plug que lo conecto a la entrada de la potencia...
Puede ser.. y la masa de este plug la saco de la misma masa de los de mas cables?


----------



## MD80

Norbert, ayer yo arme el mío, no tuve problemas, y anduvo espectacular. Te cuento lo que hice yo, a lo mejor te sirve de guía. Si el ampli tiene el "negativo" del parlante a GND, no importa como conectes el plug 1. De hecho yo no lo armé, porque tengo el amplificador conectado a la PC hace mucho. Por lo tanto solo conecté la salida al parlante izq al cable que armé. Te hago un dibujito lo mas simple posible. (acordate que el plug 1 no figura, vos conectá la PC al amplificador como mas te guste, es lo mismo, mientras uses el canal que corresponde)


----------



## juanfilas

ezavalla dijo:


> Sip, es normal, por que el soft hace variar la fase siempre en +180º y -180º. Si quisieras ver la realidad deberías "pegar" los dientes de la sierra uno donde termina el otro, con lo que te quedaría una recta que finaliza abajo de la mesa donde tenés la compu



No no, si bien es normal que pase, eso que estas viendo no es la fase real, el problema que tenes que es están mal calibradas las latencias de los dos canales, osea, uno responde mas rápido que el otro, lo cual hace que la fase se vaya al caraj***  pasa casi siempre y calibrarlo es un quilombo por que estamos hablando de milisegundos, en arta se puede calibrar si no me equivoco pero no es 100% necesario, yo directamente la elimino y uso la fase eléctrica (que sale de LIMP) ya que, la acústica se corresponde casi igual que esta, los errores son mínimos, menores a las tolerancias de los componentes


----------



## LuisTesla

Aqui mi primer circuito Arta conectado a una placa de sonido externa para que les sirva de ejemplo


----------



## norbert1981

MD80 dijo:


> Norbert, ayer yo arme el mío, no tuve problemas, y anduvo espectacular. Te cuento lo que hice yo, a lo mejor te sirve de guía. Si el ampli tiene el "negativo" del parlante a GND, no importa como conectes el plug 1. De hecho yo no lo armé, porque tengo el amplificador conectado a la PC hace mucho. Por lo tanto solo conecté la salida al parlante izq al cable que armé. Te hago un dibujito lo mas simple posible. (acordate que el plug 1 no figura, vos conectá la PC al amplificador como mas te guste, es lo mismo, mientras uses el canal que corresponde)



JOYA....
AHORA entendí lo del cable de la salida de la pc... muchas gracias...
Lo único que veo diferente en tu cable es que JUAN PUSO
A 11 le soldamos: 10 y 5 y en tu escame esta el 12
y en el que decía 12 con 4 y 8 esta soldado el 11....
Capas que te quedo mal el dibujo nada mas, pero ya entendí lo otro...
Ya tengo casi todo armado...

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## MD80

norbert1981 dijo:


> JOYA....
> AHORA entendí lo del cable de la salida de la pc... muchas gracias...
> Lo único que veo diferente en tu cable es que JUAN PUSO
> A 11 le soldamos: 10 y 5 y en tu escame esta el 12
> y en el que decía 12 con 4 y 8 esta soldado el 11....
> Capas que te quedo mal el dibujo nada mas, pero ya entendí lo otro...
> Ya tengo casi todo armado...
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda



Me alegro que haya servido! 
Ya cambié el dibujo, aunque te hubiera funcionado igual, porque la resistencia con el sw no tienen polaridad, lo hice medio de memoria y los puse al revés. Solo confundí los números, el esquema creo que está bien.


----------



## leo12nico

uh! que bien, ese esquema es más comprensible  pregunta, el cable mallado va al plug del dibujo a la entrada LINE IN? el resto son cables comunes (rojo y negro)


----------



## MD80

leo12nico dijo:


> uh! que bien, ese esquema es más comprensible  pregunta, el cable mallado va al plug del dibujo a la entrada LINE IN? el resto son cables comunes (rojo y negro)



Gracias!
Exacto, es así.


----------



## juanfilas

MD80 dijo:


> Norbert, ayer yo arme el mío, no tuve problemas, y anduvo espectacular. Te cuento lo que hice yo, a lo mejor te sirve de guía. Si el ampli tiene el "negativo" del parlante a GND, no importa como conectes el plug 1. De hecho yo no lo armé, porque tengo el amplificador conectado a la PC hace mucho. Por lo tanto solo conecté la salida al parlante izq al cable que armé. Te hago un dibujito lo mas simple posible. (acordate que el plug 1 no figura, vos conectá la PC al amplificador como mas te guste, es lo mismo, mientras uses el canal que corresponde)


 
Gracias MD80, puse tu diagrama también en la primera hoja para todos


----------



## AntonioAA

juanfilas dijo:


> No no, si bien es normal que pase, eso que estas viendo no es la fase real, el problema que tenes que es están mal calibradas las latencias de los dos canales, osea, uno responde mas rápido que el otro, lo cual hace que la fase se vaya al caraj***  pasa casi siempre y calibrarlo es un quilombo por que estamos hablando de milisegundos, en arta se puede calibrar si no me equivoco pero no es 100% necesario, yo directamente la elimino y uso la fase eléctrica (que sale de LIMP) ya que, la acústica se corresponde casi igual que esta, los errores son mínimos, menores a las tolerancias de los componentes



Ah!! me parecia ... entonces como dije , *tendria que editar el FRD y ponerle la fase del ZMA* ?

Todo surge que quise ver como se portaba sin filtro y obviamente me mostraba fase plana !
...Y me temo que voy a tener que revisar el filtro de los Seas que hice antes...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Gracias MD80, puse tu diagrama también en la primera hoja para todos


Ojo con ese dibujo por que están mal las conexiones de los divisores de tensión que van al line-in de la placa de sonido. Donde se juntan las resistencias van al plug y las patas que se quitan del plug van a los cables de señal de la resistencia de 22Ω.

PD: No entiendo cual es el problema de la fase y los delay del ADC


----------



## leo12nico

ya hice mi cable basandome en el esquema de MD80   mañana empiezo a medir y subo los resultados si los encuentro dudosos jajajaja


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

le dejo un dato,no podia medir la fs de un tweeter porque no se distinguía el pico,al colocarlo verticalmente el pico aumenta y se puede ver la fs


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> le dejo un dato,no podia medir la fs de un tweeter porque no se distinguía el pico,al colocarlo verticalmente el pico aumenta y se puede ver la fs


   
Interesante.....muy interesante....
Mas tarde hago una prueba y veo que me sucede...


----------



## leo12nico

un tweeter? pero para qué? si se miden woofers para las cajas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leo12nico dijo:


> un tweeter? pero para qué? si se miden woofers para las cajas


*Hay muchas otras cosas* que pueden hacerse midiendo la curva de impedancia de un tweeter.. o de cualquier parlante  y no solo calcular los parámetros T/S para dimensionar la caja.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

siempre lo medí horizontalmente no creía que tenga tanta diferencia,pero vi un worklog de un tipo que estaba armando unos bafles,y los media verticalmente al woofer,hice la prueba y aumentaba el pico de fs.probé con el tweeter y se notaba el pico del tweeter


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En mi caso ha sido al revés: Siempre he medido en horizontal y me ha salido perfecto, pero cuando he medido en vertical, se me ha "deformado" el pico.
Veré que sucede si lo acuesto de nuevo...


----------



## leo12nico

pregunta: cuando corto circuito la resistencia de 27 ohm las barras tienen una diferencia de 5 db mas o menos y la entrada no la tengo al máximo, la potencia si porque es un ampli sin volumen, no le puse el pote del volumen. Consejos? deberia ponerle el pot del volumen no? jajajajaja


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

no creo que sea ese el problema,fijate en las configuraciones del limp que estén iguales que en la guía de juanfilas,si están igual,proba cambiarlo de right a left o viceversa depende de como este
pd:si tenes un micrófono conectado,ya sea común o una webcam con micrófono desconectala,e tenido problemas parecidos
pd de la pd:tenes que calibrar con el parlante conectado obvio,también me paso,de apurado la segunda vez que medí sin leer


----------



## leo12nico

claro, nono, esta todo en left, está tal cual el primer post. Y no tengo el micro ni nada conectado. Igual deberia ponerle un volumen al ampli, porque no lo puedo regular con el volumen d ela entrada


----------



## dadoya

Saludos, Juanfilas. Desde hace algún tiempo he venido siguiendo este tema, ya que he decidido armar mis bafles de la manera más profesional posible. Me parece excelente el hecho de medir los parámetros t/s con el cable propuesto y un soft. Ya armé el cable y medí mis parlantes, pero tengo algunas dudas:
1- Las curvas graficadas no aparecen lisas (con mucho rizo) como se muestran en las imágenes que tú publicas
2- Los valores de la curva de impedancia están exageradamente elevados (valores de 2050 Ohm) en resonancia.
Pregunto si ha alguno de ustedes les ha sucedido esto?
Cual puede ser el motivo?
Subo las imágenes lo más pronto posible


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ezavalla dijo:


> En mi caso ha sido al revés: Siempre he medido en horizontal y me ha salido perfecto, pero cuando he medido en vertical, se me ha "deformado" el pico.
> Veré que sucede si lo acuesto de nuevo...


mira esta imagen es tuya de otro post,(imagen)
la diferencia es que en ves del overlay esta curvo esta plano luego con la medición en vertical sale la curvita,eso en el tweeter.
después en el woofer me quedo casi idéntico que la foto
en unos días subo una foto


----------



## juanfilas

dadoya dijo:


> Saludos, Juanfilas. Desde hace algún tiempo he venido siguiendo este tema, ya que he decidido armar mis bafles de la manera más profesional posible. Me parece excelente el hecho de medir los parámetros t/s con el cable propuesto y un soft. Ya armé el cable y medí mis parlantes, pero tengo algunas dudas:
> 1- Las curvas graficadas no aparecen lisas (con mucho rizo) como se muestran en las imágenes que tú publicas
> 2- Los valores de la curva de impedancia están exageradamente elevados (valores de 2050 Ohm) en resonancia.
> Pregunto si ha alguno de ustedes les ha sucedido esto?
> Cual puede ser el motivo?
> Subo las imágenes lo más pronto posible


 
Hola, ¿estas midiendo con ruido rosa o con sweep? el rizo se puede deber a que estas midiendo con ruido rosa.
Por el lado del pico resonante, fijate el resto de la curva, si el parlante es de 8 ohm no deberias tener menos de 5 ohm en la parte mas baja de la curva y nunca superior a 8ohm, si toda la curva esta por arriba de 8ohm es que tenes mal puesto el valor de la resistencia de 27ohm ¿me explico?


----------



## dadoya

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola, ¿estas midiendo con ruido rosa o con sweep? el rizo se puede deber a que estas midiendo con ruido rosa.
> Por el lado del pico resonante, fijate el resto de la curva, si el parlante es de 8 ohm no deberias tener menos de 5 ohm en la parte mas baja de la curva y nunca superior a 8ohm, si toda la curva esta por arriba de 8ohm es que tenes mal puesto el valor de la resistencia de 27ohm ¿me explico?



Hola, la medición la hago con sweep, lo del rizo ya mejoró, pero el problema principal es que toda la curva de impedancia está sobre valores extremadamente altos, como puedes observar en la imagen. El valor de la resistencia es de 26.8 ohmios medidos con multímetro Fluke


----------



## AntonioAA

dadoya dijo:


> Hola, la medición la hago con sweep, lo del rizo ya mejoró, pero el problema principal es que toda la curva de impedancia está sobre valores extremadamente altos, como puedes observar en la imagen. El valor de la resistencia es de 26.8 ohmios medidos con multímetro Fluke



Es fundamental para los valores que obtengas que corras la CALIBRACION... lo hiciste??


----------



## juanfilas

dadoya dijo:


> Hola, la medición la hago con sweep, lo del rizo ya mejoró, pero el problema principal es que toda la curva de impedancia está sobre valores extremadamente altos, como puedes observar en la imagen. El valor de la resistencia es de 26.8 ohmios medidos con multímetro Fluke


 
Fijate que el valor mínimo es de mas de 2000ohm!!!! tu problema es que le estas indicando al programa una resistencia errónea, fijate si en vez de 26.8 no pusiste 268 o 2680ohm. Por ahí esta el problema, cuando este bien, toda la curva va a bajar a valores normales (entre 3 y 10 ohm con el pico de 40 por dar un ejemplo).
Saludos


----------



## sancas

Hola saludos a todos y gracias por compartir, estoy interesado en hacer el cable, no tengo nociones de electronica, ya casi tengo todos los materiales y me surge una duda, la masa del rca de entrada a la potencia se puede unir alos puntos 3,6,7 y 9, o no hace falta saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

sancas dijo:


> Hola saludos a todos y gracias por compartir, estoy interesado en hacer el cable, no tengo nociones de electronica, ya casi tengo todos los materiales y me surge una duda, la masa del rca de entrada a la potencia se puede unir alos puntos 3,6,7 y 9, o no hace falta saludos.


 
Hola Sancas, no hace falta unirlo, el cable puede ser uno separado.


----------



## sancas

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola Sancas, no hace falta unirlo, el cable puede ser uno separado.



Gracias, despues me di cuenta leyendo un poco mas atras, de todas maneras muchas gracias y un saludo desde España.........


----------



## gaipa

disculpen una pregunta aproximadamente cuanto tiempo tarda en terminar las mediciones iniciales el programa??


----------



## juanfilas

gaipa dijo:


> disculpen una pregunta aproximadamente cuanto tiempo tarda en terminar las mediciones iniciales el programa??



unos dos minutos, dependiendo de la precisión que pusiste, lo normal es 24muestras por octava


----------



## sancas

Hola de nuevo tengo una duda con la resistencia de 10w 27 ohm valdria esta.

. http://www.ebay.es/itm/190798948276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

pone que es bobinada tipo tiza gracias.


----------



## juanfilas

sancas dijo:


> Hola de nuevo tengo una duda con la resistencia de 10w 27 ohm valdria esta.
> 
> . http://www.ebay.es/itm/190798948276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> pone que es bobinada tipo tiza gracias.


 
Sirve perfectamente


----------



## sancas

juanfilas dijo:


> Sirve perfectamente



Muchas gracias.


----------



## agm006

Buenass!! Gracias por el tutoo hoy consegui y arme el cable, lo que no me queda claro es que hacer con el cable numero 1 que es el unico que me queda libre. Tengo el cable aca a mano si quieren lo subo asi lo chusmean!


----------



## juanfilas

agm006 dijo:


> Buenass!! Gracias por el tutoo hoy consegui y arme el cable, lo que no me queda claro es que hacer con el cable numero 1 que es el unico que me queda libre. Tengo el cable aca a mano si quieren lo subo asi lo chusmean!


 
El cable n°1 se conecta directamente al amplificador, podes usar un cable aparte mini-plug -RCA.

Saludos!


----------



## agm006

ese iria en la entrada izquierda del ampli, digamos que del cable rca solamente necesitaria el "rojo" o el "blanco" e iria conectado al 1 sin necesidad de la masa? perdon por hacerlo tan denso es q no quiero hacer macanas! graciass

 tengo una resist de 39ohms y 10w, puede servir cambiando en el setup measurement la resist de referencia?


----------



## juanfilas

agm006 dijo:


> ese iria en la entrada izquierda del ampli, digamos que del cable rca solamente necesitaria el "rojo" o el "blanco" e iria conectado al 1 sin necesidad de la masa? perdon por hacerlo tan denso es q no quiero hacer macanas! graciass
> 
> tengo una resist de 39ohms y 10w, puede servir cambiando en el setup measurement la resist de referencia?



Exacto, de la salida de la placa de audio con un simple mini-plug rca conectas uno de los canales de la potencia, no hace falta que conectes la masa al cable que armaste.
La resistencia de 39 ohm te sirve, solo midela bien para poner su valor exacto.

Saludos!


----------



## agm006

buenisimo, cable terminado pero.................. no anda ni para atras , lo arme como un manojo de cables y calibraba, estuve toda la tarde ordenandolo en la maderita y ahora ni eso... puede que sea del miniplug con las resistencias?? nose observen como esta quedando.. mañana sigo estoy cansadooo

cuando funcione la empiezo a comercializar como la andi-box


----------



## MD80

Hola agm006, me parece que está mal conectada la llave de puenteo de la resistencia, uno de los cables debería ir al contacto central.


----------



## agm006

recien revise todo y no comprendo el error que me marcas estan hablando con un principiante, mil disculpas.. 
estoy con unos audifiel y gbaudio que me muero d ganas de saber los t/s para armar unos 2.1 desde ya gracias!


----------



## juanfilas

agm006 dijo:


> recien revise todo y no comprendo el error que me marcas estan hablando con un principiante, mil disculpas..
> estoy con unos audifiel y gbaudio que me muero d ganas de saber los t/s para armar unos 2.1 desde ya gracias!



La llave para hacer el corto en la resistencia tiene tres salidas para soldar, vos soldaste las dos de las puntas, eso esta mal, tenes que soldar una punta y al medio, no a  la otra punta, sino, siempre esta en corto la llave.

Saludos!


----------



## sancas

Saludos de nuevo, alguien que tenga el cable terminado y funcionando correctamente podria hacer el favor de medirle con el multimetro y decirme si escorrecto que despues de  soldar la resitencia de 10w 27ohm, al medir cuaquiera de los positivos de los  dos canales de entrada a la tarjeta de sonido con el positivo de la salida del ampli o el que va al altavoz da 5,42k es que antes de soldarla media 10k es normal gracias y saludos.

bueno ya medimos parámetros, una vez que lo pillas todo va sobre ruedas gracias por la información, intentare subir algunas mediciones para que las veáis saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

sancas dijo:


> bueno ya medimos parámetros, una vez que lo pillas todo va sobre ruedas gracias por la información, intentare subir algunas mediciones para que las veáis saludos.



Que bueno que pudiste Sancas! dale, subí las mediciones para que corroboremos que esta todo ok.


----------



## sancas

Ok uno para Aprender.

Ok uno para Aprender.



Ok no he sido capaz de subirlas juntas

Ok uno para Aprender.

Ok uno para Aprender.



Ok no he sido capaz de subirlas juntas



Pongo los parametros del WinIsd beta, como lo veis creo que cambian demasiado.


----------



## juanfilas

Muy bien esas mediciones Sancas! ojo que estas sintonizando por debajo de FS y eso es contraproducente! Fijate en la primera gráfica (Sin masa agregada) en el pico de Z tenes FS, esa es la frecuencia mínima a la que podes sintonizar, vas a tener que sacrificar graves, fijate como te queda en caja cerrada.

Saludos!


----------



## sancas

juanfilas dijo:


> Muy bien esas mediciones Sancas! ojo que estas sintonizando por debajo de FS y eso es contraproducente! Fijate en la primera gráfica (Sin masa agregada) en el pico de Z tenes FS, esa es la frecuencia mínima a la que podes sintonizar, vas a tener que sacrificar graves, fijate como te queda en caja cerrada.
> 
> Saludos!



En la última imagen no utilizo los parámetros que me dio la medición, son los originales del programa para ese altavoz, por eso os comentaba que había bastante diferencia con los parámetros que a mí me daban las mediciones.

Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Hola: la verdad es que me fue bastante bien, con el cable y las intrucciones (sumamente claras). Primero medí un parlante Pioneer de autoestéreo (viejísimo) y anduvo joya, y después medí un parlante de un combinado valvular y tuve esto:

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 17554.32 Hz
Re  = 3.20 ohms[dc]
Le  = -1.#J uH
L2  = -1.#J uH
R2  = -1.#J ohms
Qt  = -1.#J
Qes = -1.#J
Qms = -1.#J
Mms = -1.#J grams
Rms = -1.#IND00 kg/s
Cms = -1.#IND00 m/N
Vas = -1.#J liters
Sd= 149.57 cm^2
Bl  = -1.#IND00 Tm
ETA = -1.#J %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = -1.#J dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 24.50 grams
Diameter= 13.80 cm

? Por la Fs me indica que es un tweeter?
y todos esos valores -1?

Gracias por el tutorial


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Toda esa medición es incorrecta y los valores en -1 están indicando algún problema de cálculo (o alguno del parlante ). Y esa Fs es bastante irreal.... ningún parlante puede tener una Fs de 17Khz


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

disculpen que no seguí el hilo,pero si esta midiendo un woofer tiene que cortar la medición a 1000hz


----------



## EdgardoCas

ezavalla dijo:


> Toda esa medición es incorrecta y los valores en -1 están indicando algún problema de cálculo (o alguno del parlante ). Y esa Fs es bastante irreal.... ningún parlante puede tener una Fs de 17Khz



Es muy raro, antes medí un Pioneer y dio bien: 

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 66.47 Hz
Re  = 4.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 100.89 uH
L2  = 227.88 uH
R2  = 4.71 ohms
Qt  = 1.02
Qes = 1.25
Qms = 5.62
Mms = 4.06 grams
Rms = 0.301913 kg/s
Cms = 0.001412 m/N
Vas = 34.94 liters
Sd= 132.73 cm^2
Bl  = 2.330163 Tm
ETA = 0.79 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 94.09 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 24.50 grams
Diameter= 13.00 cm

Será porque es la versión de prueba?
Alguien lo "compró" al soft?, estaría bueno que pasen el nombre de la tienda por MP 

Gracias!

edit: en el gráfico del parlante "raro", el pico aparecía cerca de los 100 Hz massomeno, después en las frecuencias altas se iba hacia arriba pero en ruido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> edit: en el gráfico del parlante "raro", el pico aparecía cerca de los 100 Hz massomeno, *después en las frecuencias altas se iba hacia arriba pero en ruido*.


Ese es el problema! Limitá el barrido hasta 500Hz o 1kHz. El problema de cálculo se dá por que el soft entiende que el pico de resonancia está arriba de los 17kHz y nó sobre los 100Hz (seguramente la impedancia a 17kHz es mayor que a 100Hz).
Repetí la prueba pero barriendo hasta una frecuencia menor, por que en realidad no tiene caso analizar la impedancia de un woofer a frecuencias a las que nunca va a utilizarse


----------



## juanfilas

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese es el problema! Limitá el barrido hasta 500Hz o 1kHz. El problema de cálculo se dá por que el soft entiende que el pico de resonancia está arriba de los 17kHz y nó sobre los 100Hz (seguramente la impedancia a 17kHz es mayor que a 100Hz).
> Repetí la prueba pero barriendo hasta una frecuencia menor, por que en realidad no tiene caso analizar la impedancia de un woofer a frecuencias a las que nunca va a utilizarse



Exacto, el problema esta ahí, tenes que limitar la medición hasta 500-1000hz, sino, el pico en alta frecuencia hace que el programa se confunda


----------



## EdgardoCas

Ambos parlantes medidos son de rango extendido, ayer volví a hacer las medidas cortando en 1KHz; considerando que el aire que "mueven" a partir de dicha frecuencia es mínimo ¿estoy muy pifiado, o debería medir un poco más?
Ooooootro tema: si mido un baffle de 3 vías ya armado, cuál sería la curva o forma de gráfico que me indique la mejor respuesta?
Chasgracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Ambos parlantes medidos son de rango extendido, ayer volví a hacer las medidas cortando en 1KHz; considerando que el aire que "mueven" a partir de dicha frecuencia es mínimo ¿estoy muy pifiado, o debería medir un poco más?


En principio deberías medir al menos desde UNA octava antes de la resonancia y hasta UNA octava después, pero eso es lo mínimo y un poco mas (tipo DOS octavas o DOS Y MEDIA) para cada lado no le hace ningún drama y suele ser útil con muchos parlantes.
El "aire" que mueve el parlante no tiene nada que ver aquí, por que estás midiendo características eléctricas y no de respuesta en frecuencia.



EdgardoCas dijo:


> Ooooootro tema: si mido un baffle de 3 vías ya armado, cuál sería la curva o forma de gráfico que me indique la mejor respuesta?


Midiendo la curva de impedancia solo podés obtener información de respuesta en baja frecuencia y del diseño de la caja, pero no te dice nada más que eso. Para la respuesta completa en frecuencia necesitás medir con micrófono y barrer todo el espectro de audio... o al menos la banda de uso del parlante/baffle/lo_que_sea.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Ok, gracias; entonces con 2 1/2 octavas puede andar (1 por debajo y 1 1/2 por arriba) Si la "fundamental" dio 66 Hz (debería medir de 33 hasta 165???)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaa... son dos y media para CADA lado, pero si la resonancia te dió en 66Hz deberías medir desde los 15 Hz hasta los 400Hz...o por ahí...por que necesitás saber donde la curva llega a los valores mas bajos a cada lado, en especial "a la derecha" de la resonancia por que a la izquierda lo podés medir con el tester.


----------



## niguel

disculpen mi ignorancia ,tambien se puede sacar lo parametros a un tweeter ,si se puede como agrego masa a este...


----------



## AntonioAA

No lo intentes ! son muy delicados . No hace falta saber Vas ( para eso se agregaria masa ) porque normalmente son cerrados y por lo tanto no usan caja.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal compañeros, Me aqueja una Duda salvaje...

En 2 altavoces para PA iguales en los que las mediciones de parámetros varían uno del otro... ¿Que lo mas correcto a hacer?

1.- Promediar todos los parámetros de los 2 altavoces y se hace una caja de acuerdo al resultado
2.- Hacer cajas diferentes de acuerdo a los parámetros de cada altavoz

Tomando como variación máxima, la imagen:







Saludos al foro.

PS: Los altavoces no son originales, ya están reparados. Por eso la variación. De ser de marca y modelo iguales, la gráfica no variaría mucho.


----------



## juanfilas

Yo armaria dos cajas distintas por dentro pero que por fuera sean iguales así no se ven mal, ojo que esa es solo la frecuencia de resonancia, hay que ver los parametros t/s ya que al haber sido reparados, uno puede tener una araña o suspensión completamente distinta al otro y uno requiera una caja de 100 litros y el otro de 300...


----------



## Helminto G.

yo re enconaria con materiales identico, supongo (solo supongo) que se reduciria un poco la diferencia...


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, están reparados de manera casi "Igual" pero arrojaron esos resultados tan solo en la medición de Fs. No me quiero imaginar que tanta variación habrá con los Parámetros restantes.

PS: Como cajas Diferentes, yo solo me refiero a la sintonía del puerto, no a la variación de Volumen de la caja misma. Ya que es lo que se desea evitar. Veré si mañana obtengo los parámetros restantes.


----------



## Helminto G.

el gabinete puede ser de las mismas dimenciones sin que su volumen interno sea igual, y eso se logra facil...


----------



## Tacatomon

El volumen se variaría disminuyéndolo... Bien. Ya trabajaré con los parámetros restantes y vemos que sale.

Saludos al foro!

PS: Les comparto una fotillo de mi montaje






Como dato curioso, me resultó algo confusa la explicación de como montarlo. Me fue más fácil interpretar y armar el primer diagrama, el que no tiene los valores de las R's. Sería bueno que se las agregaran...

PS2: No uso un amplificador de AF externo. La misma señal de salida del Souncard pasa por las R's  y el altavoz, de ahí regresa al mismo Soundcard (Una Asus ROG SupremeFX X-Fi) ¿Habrá problemas si saco los T/S con la misma forma?


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal compañeros, después de algunas sesiones de medición y otro tanto en el WinISD, no he llegado a una conclusión que considere correcta. Pongo acá mis resultados poder analizar correctamente y aprender a como lidiar con problemas como este.

En estas mediciones he colocado un amplificador. He notado que han "Variado" mas que cuando estaban con la salida del Soundcard. En fin, he sacado 4 test de cada altavoz y los he promediado.

Parámetros TS

Altavoz 1

http://bit.ly/10Bi4QP
http://bit.ly/10BihTS
http://bit.ly/10BiiHq
http://bit.ly/10Bik20

Altavoz 2

http://bit.ly/10Biq9W
http://bit.ly/10Bivu8
http://bit.ly/10Bix5s
http://bit.ly/10BixCl

Como pueden ver, los 2 altavoces quedaron con parámetros distintos... Ni modos.

Y acá, prosigo con WinISD y obtengo estos resultados...

Para no hacer tan largo el post, dejo el album de éste proyecto  http://imgur.com/a/uNxBQ#30

Ahí se aprecian los resultados en WinISD.
Como pueden ver, no puedo alinear los 2 altavoces de manera "Adecuada" para que sumen de manera correcta. La ventaja acá, es que no se requiere calidad de sonido ni nada por el estilo, tan solo que los altavoces "Suenen" lo mas parecido.

¿Que opinan?

Saludos al foro.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tacato: dentro de mis limitaciones trato de opinar.... Lo que veo es que uno de los parlantes esta corrido 5Hz solamente respecto del otro  . Como tienes algunas deformaciones en las curvas no se puede pedir mucho mas a la medicion . No se si vienen de reflexiones de donde estas midiendo o algun ruido de conexiones o la placa de la PC .
No creo que esa variacion entre los parlantes sea tan critica .
De las simulaciones, me gusta la de 100lts con la sintonia a 40Hz si bien es debajo de la Fs , mejora la excursion , llevandola a una zona bien baja . Es un truco que he visto varias veces , si bien no es lo que recomiendan generalmente. Ahora bien , si lo vas a someter a paliza fuerte puede que te convenga menor volumen de caja y sintonia mas alta .
Eso es todo lo que te puedo decir , no alcanzo a ver todos los detalles de las imagenes.
No se que diran los que realmente saben !


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias por comentar Antonio!

Para ver con las detalle las imágenes en el álbum, hay que darle click en el engrane para verla en resolución original.

Respecto a los altavoces, si, ese desliz en 5Hz es lo que me preocupa. Noté que la diferencia en sensibilidad casi no afecto las curvas enWinISD, pero si se nota bastante que la frecuencia a ala que llega cada caja es notablemente diferente.


----------



## AntonioAA

No creo sinceramente que afecte tanto ! Si estamos hablando de un rango de litros de 60 a 100 te daras cuenta que nada es tan estricto .


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen, mi PC es una ALL-IN-ONE y de entradas y salidas solo tiene salida de audio (3.5mm verde) y entrada de microfono (3.5mm rosa) pero no tiene la entrada auxiliar azul, creen que pueda usar la entrada de microfono??? O a fuerza tendré que buscar una pc con entrada azul??

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si es una all-in-one ni te arriesgués a mandar nada por esos jacks. Mejor comprá una placa USB como esta:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-459495093-placa-de-sonido-usb-encore-8-canales-71-envio-gratis-_JM_
que es bastante económica y para las mediciones que vas a hacer te sobra!!!
Anda perfecto con el ARTA (yo la uso incluso para mediciones acústicas) y hasta ahora ha dado muy buen resultado.

Hay otra mucho mas precisas y costosas, pero con esta vas bien para empezar y seguir un rato...


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si es una all-in-one ni te arriesgués a mandar nada por esos jacks. Mejor comprá una placa USB como esta:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-459495093-placa-de-sonido-usb-encore-8-canales-71-envio-gratis-_JM_
> que es bastante económica y para las mediciones que vas a hacer te sobra!!!
> Anda perfecto con el ARTA (yo la uso incluso para mediciones acústicas) y hasta ahora ha dado muy buen resultado.
> 
> Hay otra mucho mas precisas y costosas, pero con esta vas bien para empezar y seguir un rato...



... no veo si tiene phantom ... tiene??

El dr./Profe tiene razon ... yo freí mi placa de sonido por rozar un cablecito ... al menos es una PC comun bastante berreta ...pero una AIO no la reparas con nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> ... no veo si tiene phantom ... tiene??


Nop, no tiene phantom (que querés por 30, obamas?), así que yo le mando la salida del pre de micrófono y la phantom (casera) está entre el mic y el pre.


----------



## Maxfire

Buen día

Ante todo muchas gracias por el foro. Tengo un subwoofer JBL GT5-12D el cual  es de doble bobina y pienso conectarlas en serie. Me gustaría saber si hago las mediciones en cada bobina individual o conectadas en serie.

Gracias.


----------



## juanfilas

Tenes que tomar las mediciones con las bobinas ya conectadas como las vas a dejar.

Saludos!


----------



## abdulyahoo

en primer lugar reciban un cordial saludo a todos los del foro y perdonen mi ignorancia y y felicitarles por las aportaciones que hacen ya que me sirvio un monton y de seguro que muchos mas como que buscan estos datos  tambien les fue de gran ayuda...contarles q se me presento una duda al momento de medir los parametros ts de mis altavoces...la duda es la siguiente mas o menos cuanto de peso en gramos aproximadamente tendria que pegar al cono de diferentes altavoces de acuerdo a su tamaño para medir el vas por el metodo de la masa agregada por ejemplo cuantos gramos para 8,9,10,12,15,18,20 pulgadas quiza alguien del foro podria poner una tablita con las aproximaciones de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

En teoria tiene que ser significativa respecto de la masa del cono ... dicen por ahi que se debe lograr una variacion en la Fs del 10%.
No es estricto pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta. No se puede hacer una tabla ya que para mismo diametro ... tenes muchas masas de cono posibles.


----------



## abdulyahoo

muchas gracias antonio quedo todo claro tu respuesta...

buenos dias a todos los del foro quisiera q me puedan ayudar en otra duda que se me presento al momento de calcular mis cajas acusticas con el winisd.....en un tutorial lo lei cuando dice que que la frecuencia de corte de la caja tiene que estar -3db lo mas bajo posible,y la caida de la pendiente tiene que estar a -12db/oct que quiere desir este ultimo -12db/oct?...se les agradezco de antemano..


----------



## AntonioAA

El parlante tiene su respuesta . en cierta frecuencia empieza a caer , lo suele hacer a una "velocidad" de 12dB/octava eso es la PENDIENTE o sea que a mitad de frecuencia , baja 12 db, esta claro?
Cuando cae -3dB se le llama frecuencia de corte . Esa NO LA ELEGIS VOS , sino que la determinan los parametros del parlante , no es la que queres sino la que podes , ok?
Normalmente , se elige la sintonia cercana a la Fs de modo que dicha frecuencia sera un poco menor ...


----------



## abdulyahoo

Muchas  gracias Antonio por tu respuesta está clara y comprensible como el agua... me sacaste de esta duda que me tenia frustrado.. perdon , luego que quedo clara tu respuesta me nació otra duda pero un poco menor que la anterior , cuando me dijiste ....El parlante tiene su respuesta . en cierta frecuencia empieza a caer , lo suele hacer a una "velocidad" de 12dB/octava eso es la PENDIENTE o sea que a mitad de frecuencia , baja 12 db, esta claro?....cual es esa mitad de frecuencia de donde a donde? .a lo que entiendo que cuando dices la mitad te refieres que contando desde 10 Hz hasta la frecuencia de corte de este rango la mitad ? a eso te refieres ?o estoy errado??agradezco de antemano tu ayuda..


----------



## AntonioAA

Te sugiero que leas la definicion de "octava" , sin eso no podemos hablar....

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octava


----------



## Cjota

sancas dijo:


> En la última imagen no utilizo los parámetros que me dio la medición, son los originales del programa para ese altavoz, por eso os comentaba que había bastante diferencia con los parámetros que a mí me daban las mediciones.
> 
> Saludos.



Sancas..., yo tengo 4 de esos drivers, (8M60), no se que es lo que estas queriendo hacer, el 8M60, segun beyma, fue diseñado para medios, no para graves.

Saludos,


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias por responder antonio bien con respecto a la octava lo tengo clarito pero lo que no me queda claro es eso que  dijiste a la mitad de frecuencia cae 12db/oct mas o menos donde queda esa mitad en te ruego me pongas un grafiquito con respecto a lo que me quieres desir  perdon por mis preguntas quiza algo tontas gracias de antemano.....

gracias por responder antonio bien con respecto a la octava lo tengo clarito pero lo que no me queda claro es eso que  dijiste a la mitad de frecuencia cae 12db/oct mas o menos donde queda esa mitad en frecuencia  te ruego me pongas un grafiquito con respecto a lo que me quieres desir  perdon por mis preguntas quiza algo tontas gracias de antemano.....


----------



## renanvinicius

antonio se refiere con la mitad,a lo que mide una octava. ejemplo si empieza a caer sobre los 100hz a 50hz a bajado 12db
es simple no creo que necesite un gráfico para entender esto pero si lo quieres podemos hacerte uno así a lo rapido


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias por responder renanvinicius eso quiere desir cuando empieza a caer esa frecuencia se encuentra en el corte de la caja que es -3db ? caloro por favor si pudieras ponerme la grafiquita quiza mataria esta duda por completo gracias de antemano

gracias por responder renanvinicius eso quiere desir cuando empieza a caer esa frecuencia se encuentra en el corte de la caja que es -3db ? claro por favor si pudieras ponerme la grafiquita quiza mataria esta duda por completo gracias de antemano


----------



## Marcus29

Buenas amigos espero puedan ayudarme, tengo una urgencia ya que necesito la corneta en mi trabajo, sucede que me robaron y se llevaron todo, ahora estoy comenzando de nuevo pero ando corto de presupuesto, ayer recorri casi toda la ciudad buscando un parlante barato pero lo que pude comprar fue este Subwoofer chino, a ver si puede alguien ayudarme para construirle la caja ya que por lo menos tengo la plancha, tornillos y pega.

He estado leyendo sobre los parametros del Thiele Small pero tengo la dificultad de no contar con una tarjeta de sonido con entradas, mi multimetro por alguna razón no funciona el amperimetro y tampoco tengo cómo construirme algun circuito por mas sencillo que este sea, me gustaría saber el volumen para una caja ventilada mas o menos promedio para que el bicho suene bien y sacarle provecho, alguien que tenga esperiencia en esto a ver que me puede recomendar, estos son los unicos datos con los que cuento:

El subwoofer es de 10"
Potencia maxima 400w
40 oz magnet
Heavy Duty Magnet
1.5" polymide voice coil
Impedance: 8 Ohm (aunque al medirla me da 9,2 Ohm)
Sensivity Response: 88db
Frecuency Response: 38-4500 Hz

Medidas:
Diametro : 25,4 cm
Profundidad: 10,4 cm
Diametro del iman: 14,2 cm
Ancho del iman: 2 cm

Adjundo fotos:






















Prometo fotos cuando termine el cajón.


----------



## abdulyahoo

hola renanvinicius te molesto de nuevo con esto....gracias por responder renanvinicius eso quiere desir cuando empieza a caer esa frecuencia se encuentra en el corte de la caja que es -3db ? claro por favor si pudieras ponerme la grafiquita quiza mataria esta duda por completo gracias de antemano........por favor haber si me subes un grafico aunque algo a lo rapido de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## juanfilas

abdulyahoo dijo:


> hola renanvinicius te molesto de nuevo con esto....gracias por responder renanvinicius eso quiere desir cuando empieza a caer esa frecuencia se encuentra en el corte de la caja que es -3db ? claro por favor si pudieras ponerme la grafiquita quiza mataria esta duda por completo gracias de antemano........por favor haber si me subes un grafico aunque algo a lo rapido de antemano muchas gracias



El corte de -3db es un corte "ficiticio" no quiere decir de debajo de ese punto no suene nada la caja, simplemente es "un estandar" medir hasta que frecuencia llega en graves la caja: en el punto de -3db.

En la grafica vas a ver que la frecuencia viene plana o no tanto, y de golpe (siguiendola en el gráfico de derecha a izq) va a empezar a caer, vas a ver que a la izq esta la escala de db´s y en WinISD tenes dos lineas paralelas, la de 0db y la de -3db, donde la respuesta corta esta linea es el "dato" de respuesta máxima en graves:


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias juan por tu respuesta......en tu grafico corta en -3db a 80hz lo mas bajo que pudo llegar  lo entendi perfecto esa parte .....ahora entonces debo contarlo desde ese punto una octava o sea a 40hz caera con una pendiente de 12db/oct.....¿desde donde se cuenta los decibelios desde la linea de 0db hasta los -12db o desde la linea de corte que se encuentra en -3 db? o estoy entendiendo mal?.....o como un dia me dijo un amigo muy querido ... las cosas simples son mas complicados de entenderlos que las cosas complicadas ya lo veo jaja


----------



## juanfilas

abdulyahoo dijo:


> gracias juan por tu respuesta......en tu grafico corta en -3db a 80hz lo mas bajo que pudo llegar lo entendi perfecto esa parte .....ahora entonces debo contarlo desde ese punto una octava o sea a 40hz caera con una pendiente de 12db/oct.....¿desde donde se cuenta los decibelios desde la linea de 0db hasta los -12db o desde la linea de corte que se encuentra en -3 db? o estoy entendiendo mal?.....o como un dia me dijo un amigo muy querido ... las cosas simples son mas complicados de entenderlos que las cosas complicadas ya lo veo jaja


 
Que quieres hacer ¿ver si la pendiente de caida es realmente 12db/oct?


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias por responder juan .....quiero realizar unos  bafles para auto por eso quiero que mi grafica sea con una pendiente de caida a un ritmo de -12/oct... como lo indica en este tutorial "http://es.scribd.com/doc/2370745/33-Calculo-de-Cajones-Para-Subwoofers-Usando-Winisd".....gracias por tu atencion sinceramente...



ese link sin las comillas es te enlace esta mejor http://es.scribd.com/doc/2370745/33-Calculo-de-Cajones-Para-Subwoofers-Usando-Winisd..


----------



## renanvinicius

tu quieres diseñar para un coche es muy distinto para diseñar un subwoofer para aire libre o para casa. ahí tienes que entender muy bien que el facto room gain empieza a una frecuencia mas alta que en otros casos.  puede apoyar a tu diseño o bien destrozarlo. lo de -12db/oct es la pendiente que tienes que conseguir para que el gain room se acople mas o menos a tu diseño y sabiendo que el coche entre los 40-80hz empieza ese fenómeno. yo te recomiendo medir tu coche pero si no puedes usar la especulación XD.
ahora bien si en una octava baja 12 db quiere decir que tienes ya la pendiente de -12db/oct no hay mas no se necesita gráficos para entender esto


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias a todos los que me colaboraron con sus respuestas me sirvio de mucho ahora mismocontinuo con las mediciones si puedo pongo unas fotitos de los bafles para que opinen.... gracias


----------



## sancas

Cjota dijo:


> Sancas..., yo tengo 4 de esos drivers, (8M60), no se que es lo que estas queriendo hacer, el 8M60, segun beyma, fue diseñado para medios, no para graves.
> 
> Saludos,



Gracias ya lo tenia en cuenta, simplemente queria comprobar mis mediciones con las que tiene el programa en su base de datos, y ese era el unico altavoz que tenia a mano, gracias de todos modos y un saludo......

He estado leyendo en el tema Divisor de Frecuencias (crossover) y quisira preguntar una duda que tengo, cuando medimos un altavoz con el limp estamos midiendo la impedancia, se podria utilizar esta medida para calcular los filtros, sabiendo las frecuncias de cruce sabemos la impedancia del altavoz a esa frecuecia seria correcto, un saludo.


----------



## renanvinicius

se debería usar siempre la curva de impedancia para calcular los filtros ya que se vuelve caótico si lo intentamos calcular con la impedancia que nos dan no es lo mismo que a 3k tenga 8 ohm que 5ohm.y aun asi con la curva de impedancia veras como el filtro no se comporta del todo bien por picos de impedancia o por otra cosa


----------



## AntonioAA

Totalmente, sancas ! Es importantisimo .
En general las variaciones de impedancia se compensan con redes zobel y notchs.


----------



## abdulyahoo

hola renanvinicius perdon las molestias pero quisiera que me ayudes en mi duda ......es la siguiente..com puedo medir la impedancia de un altavoz solo con voltimetro y no midiendo corriente esto para encontrar la impedancia a la frecuencia de corte de un filtro de 2º orden pasivo...y otra pregunta...al medir la impedancia a la frecuencia de corte dicha medicion se realiza con el parlante dentro de la caja o se mide solo el altavoz?espero me saques de estas duda de antemano muchisimas gracias......


----------



## juanfilas

abdulyahoo dijo:


> hola renanvinicius perdon las molestias pero quisiera que me ayudes en mi duda ......es la siguiente..com puedo medir la impedancia de un altavoz solo con voltimetro y no midiendo corriente esto para encontrar la impedancia a la frecuencia de corte de un filtro de 2º orden pasivo...y otra pregunta...al medir la impedancia a la frecuencia de corte dicha medicion se realiza con el parlante dentro de la caja o se mide solo el altavoz?espero me saques de estas duda de antemano muchisimas gracias......


 
Si o si debes medir corriente y tensión y por ley de ohm sacar la impedancia.
¿Por qué no queires medir corriente si casi el 100% de los tester miden corriente?

El parlante lo debes medir dentro de su correspondiente bafle ya que mismo afecta la curva de impedancia.

Lo mas simple es armar el cable que mide todo lo que necesitas


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias juan filas quedo clarito tu respuesta estoy pensando usar un generador de pc y una resistencia de 10 .....¿de cuanto tiene que ser el valor exacto de la resistencia? de antemano muchisimas gracias


----------



## juanfilas

No tiene que ser un valor fijo, en el soft colocas el valor que pusiste. Una resistencia entre 15 y 30 ohm te va a andar bien.


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias por tu pronta respuesta esta claro lo que dices ahhhhh...señor juanfilas con que soft mides las impedancias?como se realiza las mediciones en ese soft?...gracias de antemano..


----------



## juanfilas

Con el mismo soft para sacar los parámetros T/S, LIMP que viene incluido en ARTA.

Saludos!


----------



## abdulyahoo

enserio que bueno me alegra que fuera limp por que solo ese lo aprendi a manejar un poco con tu ayuda jejej.......y que pasos debo seguir para medir la impedancia en la frecuencia de corte?...gracias de antemano...


----------



## AntonioAA

Opino que el primer paso ... es leer el manual !!!

Aqui esta en castellano:

http://www.che.es/directorio/thumbnails.php?album=14


----------



## abdulyahoo

gracias por responder AntonioAA me fue de gran ayuda  esos manuales


----------



## sancas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Totalmente, sancas ! Es importantisimo .
> En general las variaciones de impedancia se compensan con redes zobel y notchs.



AntonidoAA , Hola para calcular una red zobel que me acosejas, utilizar la "Re" del altavoz , la impedancia que obtenemos a la frecuencia de corte con el LIMP o la Impedancia nominal, he visto que se calculan con distintos datos  en distintos sitios y no estoy seguro, gracias y saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Se utiliza la Re ... aqui hay unos calculadores muy buenos:

http://www.mh-audio.nl/spk_calc.asp

Hay otros criterios como por ejemplo calcular el filtro a la impedancia en el corte. Me quedo con el que dije.

Saludos


----------



## sancas

Haber para calcular el filtro se utiliza la impedancia de la frecuencia de corte, pero para calcular para ese mismo altavoz una red zobel la  Re... es asi.


----------



## AntonioAA

Nonono ... la Zobel hace que el filtro "vea" una impedancia constante=Re ...
Nunca me puse a comparar que sucede calculando el filtro a la impedancia en esa frecuencia...

Pero, esto es solo una aproximacion , lo mejor es tener/medir las curvas de respuesta de los parlantes y meterlas en un simulador .... en alguna parte publicité una planillita de calculo que esta barbara si bien cuesta entenderla , tambien esta el LSPCad pero no lo he podido hacer andar bien .

Por otra parte, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/dr-zoidberg/  puso un link muy bueno con un tutorial sobre como ajustar un filtro sin mediciones .


----------



## sancas

A mi me pasa lo mismo con el lspCAD no soy capaz de simular nada, en el tema de
 (Divisor de Frecuencias (crossover)) 
 le he pedido a kebra si puede ayudarme a calcular mi crossover de todas maneras voy a construir una zobel para mis medios-graves, luego medire la impedancia con LIMP para ver la diferencia.

Saludos.........

Pd: De cuantos watios tienen que ser las resistencias y de cuantos voltios los condensadores para una red zobel..............


----------



## AntonioAA

Segun el ampli que uses... Las resistencias varian segun sus valores y las tensiones segun potencia. Para 50W deben ser de aprox 40V ... y va subiendo .
Aca tienes calculador de resistencias de un compatriota tuyo :
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_lpad


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches, con respecto al lspcad busquen en la solapa tools el ultimo renglón es una versión mas simple de este programa, muy fácil de usar y que realmente da valores muy exactos, si yo logre usarlo todos pueden... y no lo duden. hay que cargar los valores de los drivers y calcular los valores de los divisores con esto se obtienen las curvar individuales y grupales de dicho conjunto. No bajen los brazos que es muy simple y muy preciso, un saludo Sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Sergio!
No se puede explicar aqui los porque no funciona del todo la version que me prestaron... se entiende?


----------



## dadoya

juanfilas dijo:


> Fijate que el valor mínimo es de mas de 2000ohm!!!! tu problema es que le estas indicando al programa una resistencia errónea, fijate si en vez de 26.8 no pusiste 268 o 2680ohm. Por ahí esta el problema, cuando este bien, toda la curva va a bajar a valores normales (entre 3 y 10 ohm con el pico de 40 por dar un ejemplo).
> Saludos



Saludos a todos los amigos del foro. Nuevamente retomo este interesante tema, luego de una larga ausencia. Les comento que el problema ya está resuelto. Resulta que el problema se encontraba en la tarjeta de sonido de mi PC, después de infinidad de intentos y pruebas, decidí conectar mi cable en otro PC y.... como por arte de magia, todo se normalizó.
En estos días corrí el soft Limp con el cable conectado a mi bafle venteado para obtener la curva de impedancia del mismo. Esta curva me genera varias dudas, ya que no tengo claro como interpretarla.
La curva me genera dos picos de resonancia y un valle entre estos dos picos. Pregunto:
1- Que significa cada uno de estos picos, a que corresponde cada uno?.
2- Deben tener la misma altura cada una, si es así, que se debe hacer para igualarlas?.
3- Puedo identificar la frecuencia de corte del bafle?
Me gustaría aprender a interpretar estas curvas. Les agradezco su colaboración
Subo la grafica que se generó para mayor claridad.


----------



## AntonioAA

La curva de impedancia en caja es totalmente distinta a la del parlante libre ... eso esta explicado aca y en otros hilos . Esto te sirve para comprobar que tu caja esta sintonizada a unos 40Hz segun tu grafica.


----------



## juanfilas

La curva esta ok, los picos no tienen por que ser del mismo alto, como te dice Antonio, la caja esta sintonizada a unos 40hz (parte mas baja entre los dos picos).

Saludos!


----------



## dadoya

juanfilas dijo:


> La curva esta ok, los picos no tienen por que ser del mismo alto, como te dice Antonio, la caja esta sintonizada a unos 40hz (parte mas baja entre los dos picos).
> 
> Saludos!



Ok, me queda claro lo que dice Antonio con respecto a la frecuencia de sintonía de la caja, lo mismo lo que tú, juanfilas, comentas sobre la altura de los picos de la curva.
Me surge una inquietud con respetcto a la frecuencia de resonancia de una caja venteada. Pregunto: Esta frecuencia viene definida mayoritariamente por el volumen de la caja mientras que la función de los tubos de sintonía es para hacer ajustes más finos a esta frecuencia? o esto no es así.
Agradezco me den claridad sobre este punto.


----------



## AntonioAA

NOOO ! 
La frecuencia de resonancia de la caja viene determinada por : Volumen de caja , longitud y seccion del tubo ... TODO JUNTO en una formulita bastante pesada. Es lo que se llama un Resonador de Helmholtz .


----------



## bertolotm

Hola amigos estoy por empezar a hacer el cable para medir los TS. Me lei todos los post del tema y me quedo bastante claro, vamos a ver que sale. Lo unico que me frena es que en mi compu tengo win 7 y no tengo acceso a otra compu, abra algun soporte del arta para win 7? 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## juanfilas

Yo creo que no vas a tener problema con win7. Eso si, en las opciones de mic de win vas a tener que poner la ganancia en 0 sino mide mal (me paso con win vista).


----------



## osk_rin

Encontré ésta página en uno de los documentos del sitio web de ARTA
HiFi Measurement

No es ninguna genialidad pero para algo puede servir para uno que otro que quiera tener un poco mas ordenado el montaje, y lo hice porque en mi pueblo los jack's 3.5mm son tan malos que hacen falso y provocaran ruido y malas mediciones así es que es mejor comprar un par de cables hechos de mediana calidad y conectarlos a los 2 RCA hembra que esos no tiene problemas de falsos 
ojo necesita revisión Es muy simple pero puedo cajetearla XD jajaja


Bien hoy arme y probe mi plaquita Y funciona perfectamente


Para probar me encontre un parlante chino sin marca que había comprado ya hace un año, lo tenia arrumbado y lo medí, estos fueron los resultados:


Cómo pueden observar tiene un Qes de 2.67 

Saludos.


----------



## fermin luna

una masa en el sentido mejor figurado y bueno que se les ocurra. excelente el hilo. nomás les agradezco a todos los que aportaron y si alguien necesita, realicé mediciones de 8hx de audifiel, piolas. 

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fermin luna dijo:


> una masa en el sentido mejor figurado y bueno que se les ocurra. excelente el hilo. nomás les agradezco a todos los que aportaron y si alguien necesita, *realicé mediciones de 8hx de audifiel*, piolas.


Por favor, si tenés las mediciones ya realizadas y verificadas, *subilas en este tema* así tienen acceso a ellas todos las que la necesiten.

Gracias!


----------



## osk_rin

En un post de EZ leí que  hizo unas mediciones de sus parlantes usando un simple microfono electret  y me preguntaba, si se pudiera usar uno de esos para medir con el STEPS y que es lo que hay que hacer para ello, un pre o cosas asi… No sé si alguien haya sido aventurero con esas cosas
  Seria bueno un tutorial del siguiente paso, mediciones con STEPS  se podrá??


----------



## AntonioAA

Para medir con electret solo necesitas la placa de la PC !! . Es su gran ventaja.
Su contra es que la mayoria no es de buena calidad y menos aun te proveen la curva de respuesta para compensarlos.
Pero para rango medio y principalmente para ajustar un crossover , sirve .
Seria ideal hacer alguna medicion de algo conocido o comparar con algun otro para poder evaluar su respuesta....


----------



## osk_rin

AntonioAA dijo:


> Para medir con electret solo necesitas la placa de la PC !! . Es su gran ventaja.
> Su contra es que la mayoria no es de buena calidad y menos aun te proveen la curva de respuesta para compensarlos.
> Pero para rango medio y principalmente para ajustar un crossover , sirve .
> Seria ideal hacer alguna medicion de algo conocido o comparar con algun otro para poder evaluar su respuesta....



gracias Antonio, 
por ejemplo ese mic panasonic, tiene su hoja de datos podra servir?


----------



## ramiro77

En ML venden 10 de esas capsulas a $300. Segun el grafico van como trompada... sale compra comunitaria?
PD: serán originales? Hay imitaciones de cápsulas? Estoy tentadísimo de ofertar y comprar las diez... Después veo qué hago con las otras 9 jajaja.


----------



## AntonioAA

De eso se habló aqui: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...construccion-mic-mediciones-76534/#post662215

Yo incluso tengo 2 capsulas parecidas a esas que me regalo un amigo ... pero no pude llegar a construir nada que sirviera ( queria hacer algo direccional ) 
Los termine poniendo en una capsula de microfono de Pc comun .
No seguí por .. Oh! novedad!! falta de tiempo ....


----------



## juliangp

Tengo un problema con mi medición y me pone maybe you need to exchange unput channels (teniendolos bien conectados). Aparte cuando subo apenas el volúmen de la potencia se escucha un sonido como cuando se acerca un micrófono a un parlante. Tambien note que la entrada de línea cuando le meto música con un celular suena por los parlantes. Hay alguna forma de desactivar que pase esto para que no halla acople?. Despues en la medición a llave cerrada me pone que la diferencia entre canales es de 2db


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo de los 2dB es bastante dificil de equilibrar ... al menos con las placas comunes. tenes que mover el balance muy despacito hasta que equilibren.
El mensaje que te da es posible que tengas mal configurado cual es el canal de referencia.
En el mezclador tenes que silenciar todas las otras entradas.
y lo del acople .. NO SE! seguro que conectaste todo bien???


----------



## juliangp

Voy a probar lo del balance, las barras verdes que aparecen durante la calibración están fijas en todo momento mas o menos en 30. Caudno este en la pc cambio el canal de referencia. El acople puede ocurrir porque la pc suene según lo que entra en la línea de entrada y salga por el parlante y vuelva a salir y asi continuamente?

PD: Tengo unidas las masas de entrada de línea


----------



## fermin luna

juliangp dijo:


> Tengo un problema con mi medición y me pone maybe you need to exchange unput channels (teniendolos bien conectados). Aparte cuando subo apenas el volúmen de la potencia se escucha un sonido como cuando se acerca un micrófono a un parlante. Tambien note que la entrada de línea cuando le meto música con un celular suena por los parlantes. Hay alguna forma de desactivar que pase esto para que no halla acople?. Despues en la medición a llave cerrada me pone que la diferencia entre canales es de 2db



fijate que a mi también me decía lo del "exchange input channels" y estaban bien conectados. lo tuve que conectar bien de verdad, es decir, al revés de lo que yo había chequeado, recontrachequeado y recontraremilre-verificado y chequeado. de ultima probás y volvés, hasta que la curva de impedancia te dé algo razonable. 

por otra parte, si tenés windows 7 configurado de cierta forma es como que deriva la señal raro, fijate deshabilitar entradas hasta que el acople desaparezca. 

en cuanto a lo de la diferencia de canales, no sé que decirte.también me pasó y me voló los pelos, pero eran las fichas y el cable. en una de esas te está pasando lo mismo  fijate que hagan bien contacto.

edit+ así deshabilitarlas:


----------



## juliangp

Fermin luna, lastimosamente tengo xp, ya que en la pc que tengo windows 7 tengo la onboard quemada. No se como hacer eso que decis en wxp, solo tengo la opción de silenciar, la verdad ya probe de todo vos a ver si funciona como vos me decis! saludos


----------



## fermin luna

estoy en un s1155 con w7, y te envidio, me gustaba mucho más como corría xp en fierros de las generaciones anteriores, socket 462 y una buena RAM. pal caso ENCIMA es más simple. asegurate de mutear todo, como si fueras a calibrar y andá silenciando lo que sobre...tanto en reproducción como en grabación. ya lo tenés!! ah, y ojo con asio4all y/o programas o servicios vinculados y en 2do plano!


----------



## MFK08

Excelente tutorial seguí todo al pie de la letra y saque los parámetros de unos parlantes Pro-bass de 5'' que tenia guardado (mas chinos que el arroz) pero queria usarlos para hacer un sub de un sistema 2.1 utilizando los dos, comparto con ustedes para que me orienten como seguir, adjunto fotos 

las herramientas para la medicion 



Aca lo importante


----------



## fermin luna

perdón que re-pregunte...es que lo quiero hacer bien..y tan fino no sé hilar! el 386 sirve? le pongo un trafo grande? gracias desde ya! saludos



Fogonazo dijo:


> Cualquier amplificador te sirve.


----------



## juliangp

El problema era la placa de sonido de la vieja pc, había algun tipo de conflicto con el arta. Medi un baffle aiwa y me dio esta curva, es muy mala no?


----------



## AntonioAA

hay cosas peores... seguramente el Aiwa tiene alguna fuga que te da esas lomas raras... o alguna vibracion del plastico . 
Yo tengo unos que me regalaron y son "maso"  , ni hablar del crossover que traen!


----------



## juliangp

Si eso me parecía raro, tiene vibración en un plástico, si le pongo silicona de esa con la que s epegan los vidrios se solucionará?

El cross es penoso, ya lo habia subido una vez yo al foro, no tienen pasa bajos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Esos son en cuestión aunque le saqué el piezo


----------



## AntonioAA

Pasa que para sacarles el primer frente CASI tenes que romperlos .... estan re-pegados... yo lo hice y para volver a armarlos le puse unos tarugos de pared!!!
La silicona que vos decis es demasiado elastica no creo que amortigue tanto ... yo probaria con protector de subcarrocerias y quizá con un poco de arena .... 
Tambien las paredes laterales son muy finitas , habria que reforzar todo.


----------



## Fogonazo

fermin luna dijo:


> perdón que re-pregunte...es que lo quiero hacer bien..y tan fino no sé hilar! el 386 sirve? le pongo un trafo grande? gracias desde ya! saludos






Si te estas refiriendo a este 386, *No* te sirve posee poca potencia y mucha distorsión


----------



## juliangp

Jaja antonio no te das una idea de la batalla que tiene ese baffle, no me hizo falta despegarlo ya que paso solo cuando colgado en una repiza mi viejo le subio el volumen y se cayo asi que la resonancia puede venir por el plástico delantero sostenido solamente por fricción voy a ver si consigo lo que vos decis que creo que aca se conoce como protex. Igualmente estoy hacie do una plaqueta para montar el dispositivo de medicion y un pequeño amplificador para meter todo en una caja atx. Posteriormente subire todo


----------



## fermin luna

juliangp dijo:


> Jaja antonio no te das una idea de la batalla que tiene ese baffle, no me hizo falta despegarlo ya que paso solo cuando colgado en una repiza mi viejo le subio el volumen y se cayo asi que la resonancia puede venir por el plástico delantero sostenido solamente por fricción voy a ver si consigo lo que vos decis que creo que aca se conoce como protex. Igualmente estoy hacie do una plaqueta para montar el dispositivo de medicion y un pequeño amplificador para meter todo en una caja atx. Posteriormente subire todo



yo estoy en la misma! me falta el amplificadorcito. tengo uno con un utc2822 que pinta para chico y sino uno de un tda7265, que pinta para guaso en modo bridge. cual vas a usar vos? en una de esas te robo la idea


----------



## juliangp

Fermin tene cuidado que en puente no sirve yo voy a armar un hi fi tipo tda2030


----------



## Matothrash

Pero que grande !!! ahora mismo ire a comprar los materiales y me construire mi propio cable!!!

saludos desde chile!!


----------



## sodro

tengo una duda! arme el circuito en eagle pero no se si el switch de encendido esta bien hecho...

por cierto para la etapa de potencia y capturacion tengo mi M-Audio MobilePre sirve esto o tengo que hacer el amplificador de todas maneras? 


ojala puedan ayudarme en esto por que de verdad que seria de ayuda para mis estudios


----------



## el ave

Hola, le hago una consulta, tengo armada la caja tal cual figura en el manual de ARTA Yemen funciona bien,solo que me mide valores menores de impedancia a los que corresponden a los parlantes que estoy midiendo, en este caso unos DAS 12B. Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Tenes que correr la calibracion de los dos canales , sin eso mide cualquier cosa....


----------



## Fitap

En el principio del hilo, nos acosejan medir la resistencia de 27 Ohms, tengo un multimetro analogico, lo ajuste y medi las de 1K, perfecto, la aguja se clava en el 1, medi la de 10K, perfecto, la aguja se clave en el 10, medi la de 27K, perfecto, la aguja se clava en lo que serian 27K.

Hay que medir con un digital para anotar valores con 3 decimales? Lo podria medir de un amigo que tiene un digital.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

No hace falta . Solo es importante hasta cierto punto la de 27 Ohms porque hace de referencia.


----------



## Fitap

Aca sino me matan pasa raspando...

Este post esta hecho para usar la placa de audio que viene en las PC o notebooks, esta claro del porque las fichas miniplug, ahora que hay de aquellos que puedan usar una placa de audio externa USB como por ejemplo M-Audio ??

Saludos.


----------



## LuisTesla

Fitap, lee bien los post sobre los temas, si han usado ARTA con placas de sonido USB.  Yo mismo utilizo una para medir con el ARTA, y no es de la calidad de una M-AUDIO, pero mide perfectamente. Solo se trata que cumpla con las entradas y salidas que se necesitan para la medición.


----------



## Fitap

Perfecto Luis, despues de re-leer me di cuenta que estaba aclarado desde el comienzo, ahora me encuentro en la ultima encrucijada, no me hago una idea de donde va conectado el cable numero "1", y tampoco me hago la idea de donde uso las pinzas cocodrilos que van a "potencia".

Voy a usar un aplificador hi-fi de 40+40 como potencia, y no me doy cuenta de la conexion al ampli, a ver si entendi, el cable "1" va en una entrada del ampli? cual? AUX? lado izquierdo? osea el blanco o el de arriba? Las pinzas cocodrilo que van al ampli, van a la salida de un canal? porque directamente mando el cable pelado como si conectara un bafle, es asi?

Otra cosa que me confunde aunque no tanto como la anterior, viene del post 1 _"...Osea, medimos sin nada en el parlante, terminamos,  pulsamos “Set as overlay”, añadimos la masa conocida y medimos de nuevo,  vamos a ver que aparece otra gráfica en color amarillo, fs debe bajar,  si no baja algo estamos haciendo mal."_

La curva amarilla tiene fs mas alta que la verde, entonces?

Saludos.


----------



## alberto1012

cordial saludo

he fabricado mi cable y medido mi parlante subwoofer infinity de 8"

pero me han quedado muchas dudas

las mediciones de fabricante son casi un 50 % diferentes y segun esto de una caja simulada en winisd con los parámetros de fabrica me da un volumen de 10 litros, no onstante si la simulo con los parametros entregados pon limp me queda en 5 litros.

cabe destacar que repetido las mediciones muchas veces.

agradezco su valioso aporte..


----------



## MD80

Fitap dijo:


> Perfecto Luis, despues de re-leer me di cuenta que estaba aclarado desde el comienzo, ahora me encuentro en la ultima encrucijada, no me hago una idea de donde va conectado el cable numero "1", y tampoco me hago la idea de donde uso las pinzas cocodrilos que van a "potencia".
> 
> Voy a usar un aplificador hi-fi de 40+40 como potencia, y no me doy cuenta de la conexion al ampli, a ver si entendi, el cable "1" va en una entrada del ampli? cual? AUX? lado izquierdo? osea el blanco o el de arriba? Las pinzas cocodrilo que van al ampli, van a la salida de un canal? porque directamente mando el cable pelado como si conectara un bafle, es asi?
> 
> Otra cosa que me confunde aunque no tanto como la anterior, viene del post 1 _"...Osea, medimos sin nada en el parlante, terminamos,  pulsamos “Set as overlay”, añadimos la masa conocida y medimos de nuevo,  vamos a ver que aparece otra gráfica en color amarillo, fs debe bajar,  si no baja algo estamos haciendo mal."_
> 
> 
> La curva amarilla tiene fs mas alta que la verde, entonces?
> 
> Saludos.



Estás en lo correcto, la salida izq de la PC, cable 1, se conecta a la entrada IZQ del amplificador, lo ideal sería AUX. 
La salida la conectas como sea que tenga el ampli, cable pelado o ficha...
La curva amarilla es el overlay, sin peso en el cono, por eso tiene la FS mas alta...

Ver el archivo adjunto 87713


----------



## Fitap

Gracias MD80 por la aclaracion.

...seguiremos :estudiando:


----------



## salomon103

AntonioAA dijo:


> Totalmente, sancas ! Es importantisimo .
> En general las variaciones de impedancia se compensan con redes zobel y notchs.



Hola. Uso un crossover activo para mi equipo de sonido y quisiera saber si un filtro notch me podra ayudar a proteger mas mis tweeter o no es necesario?

Uso un procesador driverack pa y agudos eminence psd2002.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

salomon103 dijo:


> Hola. Uso un crossover activo para mi equipo de sonido y quisiera saber si un _*filtro notch me podra ayudar a proteger mas mis tweeter o no es necesario?*_
> 
> Uso un procesador driverack pa y agudos eminence psd2002.
> 
> Saludos



No me imagino que quieres lograr con ese tipo de filtro.

Si el crossover se encuentra correctamente calculado/ajustado lo único que resta es *no* exceder la potencia admisible de los tweeter´s


----------



## salomon103

A ok. Gracias por responder, solo era una duda, pero creo que ya veo mas claro esto de la gran ventaja de contar con un crossover activo.

Les cuento que por desconfianza tengo los agudos con un condensador de 4.7 mf y un foco de carro en serie pero esto me atenua mucho los agudos y ademas en volumen alto se escucha mucha distorcion del agudo, quitando este condensador se escucha mas fuerte el agudo, pero temo quemarlo.

Los bafles los utilizo para musica disco, puedo quitar este filtro sin dañar mis agudos?


----------



## Fogonazo

salomon103 dijo:


> A ok. Gracias por responder, solo era una duda, pero creo que ya veo mas claro esto de la gran ventaja de contar con un crossover activo.
> 
> Les cuento que por desconfianza tengo los agudos con un condensador de 4.7 mf y un foco de carro en serie pero esto me atenua mucho los agudos y ademas en volumen alto se escucha mucha distorcion del agudo, quitando este condensador se escucha mas fuerte el agudo, pero temo quemarlo.
> 
> Los bafles los utilizo para musica disco, *puedo quitar este filtro sin dañar mis agudos?*



¿ Como saberlo sin conocer que potencia les está llegando ?

¿ Como tienes ajustada la ecualización ?
¿ De que potencia es el amplificador ?
¿ Que potencia admiten los tweeters ?
¿ A que frecuencia está el corte en el crossover ?


----------



## salomon103

Por cierto me he puesto ha leer todo lo comentado en este tema y las dudas que tenia las he ido aclarando en cada uno de los comentarios y respuesta, ya que deseo medir mis parlantes.

Pero si alguien ya tiene los parametros de esta bocina se lo agradezco
marca: Krack de 18 pulgadas 
modelo: K-18P


----------



## Fitap

Pude hacer la primer medicion solamente, la grafica un poco rara, es un woofer de 12'', repeti varias veces, logrando la misma grafica, hasta que dejo de funcionar el audio. Estoy usando un amplificador integrado como potencia.

Lo hice en una placa de sonido onboard 7.1, con salida toslink y estereo analogica, al revisar, el canal (derecho salida de altavoz) no funciona mas, es raro porque se deberia de haber [Término innecesariamente vulgar] el canal izquierdo que es el que si esta funcionando, lo verifique con auriculares que funcionan bien en otros sistemas de audio.

Va la foto de la unica y primer medio hasta ahora.









Aqui el enlace de la misma foto mas grande http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/513/kg0x.jpg

...continuara


----------



## AntonioAA

Me parece que conectaste algo mal ... y temo por la placa de sonido . 
Eso no parece un parlante , al menos "normal" ...no tiene el cono clavado??


----------



## Fitap

Hola AntonioAA y foro.

Es raro lo que paso, me funcionaba un solo canal del altavoz, el izquierdo, hoy probe con linux y la placa esta *sana y salva*, funciona perfectamente la salida altavoz estereo. En windows 7 desinstale e instale nuevamente el driver y ahora puede comprobar que esta andando muy bien tambien, cosa de mandinga.

No probe hacer las graficas nuevamente, que tengo mal armado el cable ? Segui todos los pasos, lei y relei, no puedo ser tan nabo, aunque zafando .


Otra cosa que les queria comentar, tengo un home sony dav c-450 conectado a la pc via toslink, puedo usar entrada y salida desde ahi tambien? o ARTA no usa toslink?








Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

La medición esta bien!!! 
Eso es un parlante con la fs por los 20hz, tenes que cambiar la escala y que empiece a medir desde los 10hz. y aumentale el ratio de la resistencia, la tenes en 50ohm, pasala a 150.

Saludos


----------



## Fitap

juanfilas dijo:


> La medición esta bien!!!
> Eso es un parlante con la fs por los 20hz, tenes que cambiar la escala y que empiece a medir desde los 10hz. y aumentale el ratio de la resistencia, la tenes en 50ohm, pasala a 150.
> 
> Saludos



Si, es un woofer de 20.48 Hz segun datos del fabricante, no tengo el datasheet, solamente una copia sacada de internet.

Me mataste con el dato de la resistencia, :estudiando:

...seguiremos.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Fitap dijo:


> Si, es un woofer de 20.48 Hz segun datos del fabricante, no tengo el datasheet, solamente una copia sacada de internet.
> 
> Me mataste con el dato de la resistencia, :estudiando:
> 
> ...seguiremos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Fijate que el gráfico en un eje tiene la frecuencia y en el otro la impedancia, bueno, entra a opciones y el eje que va de 20hz a 20khz ponele de 10hz a 20khz, en otro eje va de 0ohm a 50 ohm, ponele que vaya de 0ohm a 150ohm.
Nada mas, el resto esta ok, estas midiendo bien


----------



## Fitap

Gracias Juan, era asi como decis y tambien modifique en la pantalla principal antes de medir, baje lo que mas pude Fstart, lo deje en 2 ciclos (Hz).

Subo tambien la imagen de la pantalla de calibrate para que me digan si esta bien. Lo que si note que cuando genero el pink noise, antes de levantar el volumen y ajustar hasta los -25db, las barras muestran sonido saliente, llegan hasta pasando los -80db, no se escucha nada en el parlante, hasta subir el volumen del ampli.

Me va gustando y aqui las imagenes.

Calibracion:






Primer lectura sin tocar Fstart:






Ajustando desde Fstart:








No tengo los imanes todavia como para sacar los T/S, seguiremos ...

Con estas imagenes ademas de aprender un poco mas, me doy cuenta que el cable esta bien armado. 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo que la gráfica esta bien pero seguis midiendo desde los 20hz (fijate donde empieza la linea verde de impedancia).


----------



## Fitap

En la tercer foto se puede apreciar que la medicion arranca desde los 2 Hz.

En cuanto a la lectura de los parametros T/S en el primer post donde dice _"...__compre seis imanes de unos 4gramos cada uno (debemos  pesarlos con precisión) y los pego uno de cada lado del cono con  cuidado, al atraerse quedan agarrados al cono."_ 

Con estos datos; son 24 grs si uso los seis.

Pero al llenar la casilla "Loudspeakers Parameters Added Mass Method", Juan nos informa que _"...__
Added mass (g) la masa que añadimos en la segunda medición, en este caso 10 gramos."

_No deberian ser 24 gramos ?

_ 
_Hice lo siguiente.

Agregue masa de esta forma: tome seis monedas de un peso argentino, LuisTesla peso la moneda y marcaba 6.35gs, agende, lei ademas que AntonioAA sugeria que al menos la diferencia entre las curvas deberia de ser significativa, un 10 % si mal no entendi, agende tambien.

Entonces si tengo 20.40 hz aproximadamente en la primer curva, un 10% menos estaria bien obtener un resultado de 18.36 hz en la segunda curva, y a partir de alli si tomar los parametros T/S que nos da el programa.

Asi hice y saque los parametros T/S y les muestro como use las monedas, que no estan pesadas con exactitud hasta ahora.

Esta es la foto de la forma en que uso las 6 monedas.
Se puede apreciar que el dustcup es invertido, asique podria poner las monedas alli arriba tambien.







Parametros T/S






Dejo link de mayor resolucion si es que alguno no puede ver los datos http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/577/cdh2.png


Sugerencias? correciones?

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo que al ser un cono pesado es probable que necesites mas peso. 
En la casilla que citas debes poner el peso añadido, ni mas ni menos.

¿con qué pegaste las monedas?


----------



## Fitap

Juan, las monedas no estan pegadas, tambien las podria depositar sobre el cono, el parlante esta apoyado sobre dos maderas en el piso separadas entre si para que respire, como en la foto que pusiste vos al comienzo.

No me queda claro cuanto peso usar en la medicion, dijo AntonioAA que se deberia lograr un 10%... a mi me resulta muy poco.

Los datos que saque recientemente los volque al WinISD y me dice que necesito para este woofer una caja de 110 litros, cuando segun con los datos que tengo del fabricante, me daria una caja de 70 u 80 litros, ni cerca le paso con la medicion, deberia de probar agregar mas peso, pero no se hasta donde.

Dejo una pantalla de los T/S obtenidos para ver si alguno nota algo raro.









Aqui con mejor resolucion http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/560/yg52.png


Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Fitap dijo:


> Juan, las monedas no estan pegadas, tambien las podria depositar sobre el cono, el parlante esta apoyado sobre dos maderas en el piso separadas entre si para que respire, como en la foto que pusiste vos al comienzo.
> 
> No me queda claro cuanto peso usar en la medicion, dijo AntonioAA que se deberia lograr un 10%... a mi me resulta muy poco.
> 
> Los datos que saque recientemente los volque al WinISD y me dice que necesito para este woofer una caja de 110 litros, cuando segun con los datos que tengo del fabricante, me daria una caja de 70 u 80 litros, ni cerca le paso con la medicion, deberia de probar agregar mas peso, pero no se hasta donde.
> 
> Dejo una pantalla de los T/S obtenidos para ver si alguno nota algo raro.
> 
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/560/yg52.pnghttp://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/640x480q90/560/yg52.png
> 
> Aqui con mejor resolucion http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/560/yg52.png
> 
> 
> Saludos.



En una Mercería (Tienda donde venden accesorios para tejer, hilos, botones, listones...) consigue imanes, son los mismos que se usan para cerrar los monederos.

Dependiendo, del tamaño y la forma que tengan, compra lo suficiente, digamos, unos 100g. Son muy baratos.

Acto seguido, los llevas a una casa de empeño a que te pesen *cada par* de imanes (1 par se pegan al cono por arriba y por abajo). Igual los puedes pesar uno por uno, como gustes.

Un woofer como el que intentas medir, necesita mas de 50g para ver una variación adecuada.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## AntonioAA

Efectivamente como dice el amigo tacatomon, el peso debe ser proporcional a la masa del cono . 
Pero las monedas deben estar fijas, lo cual es un problema . Una posibilidad es usar "plastilina" para adherirlas ( la plastiliina debe ser pesada tambien ! )
La forma de disminuir el error de pesaje con una balanza sin demasiada precision , es pesar MUCHAS , de modo que el peso individual se obtiene dividiendo por la cantidad de monedas que pesaste y TAMBIEN EL ERROR....
PARA LAS MEDICIONES EL PARLANTE DEBE ESTAR LEJOS DE TODA SUPERFICIE REFLECTANTE!!! Te sugiero que lo cuelgues con alambres con al menos 1m de distancia a piso , pared etc....Ponerlo en el piso esta MAL.


----------



## Fitap

Tacatomon dijo:


> En una Mercería (Tienda donde venden accesorios para tejer, hilos, botones, listones...) consigue imanes, son los mismos que se usan para cerrar los monederos.
> 
> Dependiendo, del tamaño y la forma que tengan, compra lo suficiente, digamos, unos 100g. Son muy baratos.
> 
> Acto seguido, los llevas a una casa de empeño a que te pesen *cada par* de imanes (1 par se pegan al cono por arriba y por abajo). Igual los puedes pesar uno por uno, como gustes.
> 
> Un woofer como el que intentas medir, necesita mas de 50g para ver una variación adecuada.
> 
> Saludos al foro.



Fui a una merceria, no venden, me fui a una ferreteria, tampoco, pero el flaco me dijo andate a la casa del "artesano" aca a la vuelta, ahi consegui y compre diez imanes redondos y otros diez tambien redondos pero mas chicos, no estan pesados aun.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Efectivamente como dice el amigo tacatomon, el peso debe ser proporcional a la masa del cono .
> Pero las monedas deben estar fijas, lo cual es un problema . Una  posibilidad es usar "plastilina" para adherirlas ( la plastiliina debe  ser pesada tambien ! )
> La forma de disminuir el error de pesaje con una balanza sin demasiada  precision , es pesar MUCHAS , de modo que el peso individual se obtiene  dividiendo por la cantidad de monedas que pesaste y TAMBIEN EL ERROR....
> PARA LAS MEDICIONES EL PARLANTE DEBE ESTAR LEJOS DE TODA SUPERFICIE  REFLECTANTE!!! Te sugiero que lo cuelgues con alambres con al menos 1m  de distancia a piso , pared etc....Ponerlo en el piso esta MAL.



Segui el metodo que uso Juan en el primer post,  _"...Es muy importante que el parlante/tweeter a medir  este lejos de cualquier superficie que refleje el sonido lo idea es  dejarlo colgando a por lo menos medio metro de cualquier cosa, *auque si  apoyamos el parlante sobre dos tablas (para no tapar la ventilación)  sirve*." 

_
Voy a medirlo como recomiendan colgado y lejos de cualquier piso/pared.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

Lo mas importante es que fijes bien las monedas, si saltan con el movimiento del cono tener muchísimo error. Por eso lo de los imanes.
Si el parlante esta lejos de cualquier pared  y apoyado en un banco con las maderitas como cito, no hay problemas, casi no tenes error.

Saludos!


----------



## sancas

Una apreciación no se si tiene algo que ver pero cuando hago varias mediciones seguidas del mismo altavoz según las hago me va bajando el Vas.
¿Por que podrá pasar? solo me pasa esto a mi, o es normal nada mas saludos al foro......


----------



## LuisTesla

sancas dijo:


> Una apreciación no se si tiene algo que ver pero cuando hago varias mediciones seguidas del mismo altavoz según las hago me va bajando el Vas.
> ¿Por que podrá pasar? solo me pasa esto a mi, o es normal nada mas saludos al foro......



 Antes de realizar las Mediciones de un altavoz nuevo, debes hacerlo funcionar un periodo de tiempo para que la parte mecánica se estabilice, esto es que la suspensión se ablande por asi decirlo. Quizas esto puede ser una causa de las variaciones.


----------



## Fitap

Hola foro, les comento que despues de pesar en lo de un amigo los imanes en una balancita electronica que pesa al miligramo, si 0.000, pude medir 4 parlantes colgandolos de una caña apoyada en los respaldares de dos sillas. De esa forma logre hacer un travesaño donde colgar el parlante y asi me quedaria al aire, separandolo de las paredes, lo cual esta bastante alejado, no asi del piso, los respaldares son altos pero me quedaba el parlante ya colgado algo mas de medio metro del suelo o 60 cmts desde el centro del cono.

En la medicion use 2 woofers usados de 12'' Eclipse W1238R y 2 Scan Speak / Vifa (nuevos) P17W-00-08 de 6.5''.

Los woofers de 12 son usados y la FS me da parecida a un datasheet donde tengo los parametros T/S segun el fabricante. Ahora, los scan speak, que segun tengo entendido son de muy buena calidad, ni ahi me da el FS que dice el fabricante. Segun datasheet el FS del scan speak dice estar en los 37 Hz, y la medicion con LIMP me da algo mas de 50 Hz. Seran que son nuevos y hay que ablandarlos un poco?

Van algunas imagenes de lo realizado.

Asi colgue los parlantes para medirlos, es el woofer de 12''








Esta es la pantalla LIMP de uno de los Scan Speak.






Quiero saber si estoy haciendo bien las mediciones, por el momento las realizo en la placa interna de la PC, tengo para usar una placa externa nuevita, es la Utrack Pro de ICON Global.







..continuara


----------



## juanfilas

Esta perfecto como estas haciendo, y si, el Scan Speak es muy buen parlante, pero suelen dar mas fs de la que declaran...


----------



## Fitap

Gracias Juan por la respuesta, seguire adelante con el proyecto HUM que tengo de 3 vias.

Saludos.


----------



## detrakx

Como dicen los compañeros, si no tenes imanes pondria al menos 8 o 10 monedas, y las pegas con cinta de papel a lo pavote, de tal manera que cuando mandes señal de baja frecuencia, no se escuche las vibraciones de la monedas contra el cono. 
Saludos.


----------



## Fitap

La grafica de resonancia donde calculamos la fs, tambien se puede sacar la frecuencia de cruce?

Les dejo una grafica de un woofer de 12'' de unos bafles de 2 vias, segun esa curva: puedo leer que hasta los 2 KHz el woofer se comporta plano?








Saludos.


----------



## renanvinicius

En 2 khz tienes un pequeño pico de resonancia .eso me dice que la membrana es un material duro, la frecuencia de corte debería ser menor que dicha resonancia para evitar distorciones y pequeños picos de db que se producen en esa zona


----------



## Fitap

Uso la parte de las curvas donde sean lo mas lineales posibles entonces.
Esta bien leer las curvas asi ?

Saludos.


----------



## renanvinicius

si y no, jajaja. se podría usar así como dices pero no es lo ideal. (la linealidad de esa curva solo dice que la impedancia es "lineal")
lo ideal seria tener las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia y la de resonancia de ambos altavoces para hacer un corte. pero al no tener tendrás que usar el buen ojo de un cubero y poner a ojo una frecuencia sabiendo que tiene que ser superior a la FS del altavoz de agudos para no destrozarlo en pocos minutos


----------



## Fitap

renanvinicius dijo:


> si y no, jajaja. se podría usar así como dices pero no es lo ideal. (la linealidad de esa curva solo dice que la impedancia es "lineal")
> lo ideal seria tener las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia y la de resonancia de ambos altavoces para hacer un corte. pero al no tener tendrás que usar el buen ojo de un cubero y poner a ojo una frecuencia sabiendo que tiene que ser superior a la FS del altavoz de agudos para no destrozarlo en pocos minutos



Perdon mi ignorancia, pero, el altavoz de agudos puedo medirlo tambien, resulta que se me presenta la duda si con el LIMP no voy a "volarlo" , ya que arranca de frecuencias muy bajas por lo que puede ver en estas mediciones que realice.


----------



## LuisTesla

Fitap, El Mira bien los controles del Arta, alli podes acotar el rango de frecuencia de la medición.


----------



## juanfilas

Exacto, puedes arrancar la medición desde los 500-600hz y no vas a volar nada, de todas formas, recuerda que usas señales muy débiles para medir la curva de impedancia, por lo que, por mas que le mandes 20hz, no debería pasar nada. Yo a mis tweeters para medir la curva de impedancia arranco desde 20hz, imagínate que casi no se escucha la señal que estas enviando.


----------



## Fitap

Gracias Luis y Juan por las respuestas.

Cuando calibro el LIMP, lo hago llegar a 20 db, y luego tengo que medir a ese nivel de sonido porque si lo llegase a bajar, la gafrica que obtengo es cualquier cosa, lastima que no hice ninguna captura de pantalla, en la proxima lo hago asi alguno lo tiene presente por si les pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## josemejias2013

Saludo.

Señores quiero hacerles una consulta. Proximamente voy a realizar pruebas con el LIMP, y estoy comprando los componentes para fabricar la pinza para medir y estoy buscando tambien una tarjeta de sonido usb, seria una soundblaster mp3+.

El inconvinente que tengo es que solo consigo resistencias de 5w pero de 18ohm ó 55ohm de 5w. Puedo conectar en serie 2 de 18ohm y 5w, quedando el valor de 35,7ohm. O conecto en paralelo 2 de 55ohm quedando 27,5ohm pero a 5w.

Esto es para la resistencia de referencia que va instalada en la punta.

Agradezco sus opiniones y recomendaciones.


----------



## juliangp

josemejias2013 dijo:


> Saludo.
> 
> Señores quiero hacerles una consulta. Proximamente voy a realizar pruebas con el LIMP, y estoy comprando los componentes para fabricar la pinza para medir y estoy buscando tambien una tarjeta de sonido usb, seria una soundblaster mp3+.
> 
> El inconvinente que tengo es que solo consigo resistencias de 5w pero de 18ohm ó 55ohm de 5w. Puedo conectar en serie 2 de 18ohm y 5w, quedando el valor de 35,7ohm. O conecto en paralelo 2 de 55ohm quedando 27,5ohm pero a 5w.
> 
> Esto es para la resistencia de referencia que va instalada en la punta.
> 
> Agradezco sus opiniones y recomendaciones.



Si pones en paralelo dos de 55Ω te va a quedar una de 27.5 de 10w lo que es casi perfecto


----------



## josemejias2013

Ok, entonces sera comenzar a probar y empezar a medir con varios altavoces. Gracias la respuesta.

Otra pregunta, a los altavoces coaxiales (4", 5-1/2", 6-1/2", 6x9") si le desconecto el medio y/o tweeter, podria hacer las mediciones al bajo de manera normal y asi saber los parametros para su posterior calculo de la caja?? Alguno a medido estos altavoces??


----------



## alberto1012

Tenga un Excelente dia

Me permito plantear mi duda.

he adquirido un woofer dayton rs150-4

medí los parámetros pero al compararlos con los del fabricante me varían demasiadoooooo
en un sitio web publicaron los parámetros medidos y son mas acordes con los del fabricante.

publico los que medí, los de una web independiente y los del fabricante.

no se a cual creerle 

Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Revisa tus calculos!!! de entrada tu Qt es IMPOSIBLE...


----------



## alberto1012

Antonio gracias por responder

Fijate no he hecho cálculos son los datos que me entrega el arta, he repetido muchasss veces los datos y estoy desconcertado

saludos


----------



## juanfilas

Alberto, no estas poniendo alguna unidad mal? fijate bien en que unidad te pide cada cosa.


----------



## AntonioAA

juanfilas dijo:


> Alberto, no estas poniendo alguna unidad mal? fijate bien en que unidad te pide cada cosa.



Coincido con Juan !


----------



## alberto1012

Juan y Antonio

agradezco su tiempo e interés les expongo algunas capturas del arta y el cable que arme, la verdad estoy desconcertado, compre estos woofer con ilusion y esfuerzo con la idea de hacerme dos satelites.


gracias a este foro y sus conocimientos, comprendí que lo primero es medir y medir lastimosamente no me ha ido bien, y estoy estancado aquí, para luego agregarlos al win isd

como dato extra uso una moneda de mi pais la cual esta nueva y en la pagina del gobierno indica su peso en 9.9 gramos (la ventana esta solo para ilustrar el diámetro y la masa añadida.

nuevamente Gracias


----------



## alberto1012

Estimados Señores

Por fin logre dar con unas medidas acordes, utilice directamente la salida de mi pc sin amplificador y ya me arroja unos resultados aceptables.  (adjunto gráficas)

me queda como lección que a veces queremos las cosas fáciles, me hubiera sido fácil usar el data sheft del fabricante. no obstante como he aprendido de ustedes los parámetros son muy variables y hay que medir o medir, uno aprende en la complejidad y dificultad

Gracias a todos


----------



## juanfilas

Alberto, subí las curvas así las vemos y te decimos si los parametros estan bien. Ojo con el peso que estas poniendo por que me parece que es muy poco.

Saludos!


----------



## alberto1012

Hola Juan

Te envió las curvas y gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## AntonioAA

Parece todo bien ... Otro "iniciado" mas! Felicitaciones.


----------



## alberto1012

Gracias Antonio

Es gratificante el nivel de aprendizaje del foro. sin lugar a dudas de no haberme instruido antes con las lecturas de los post en especial los de ezavalla, Juanfilas. mis preguntas habrían sido incorrectas y vacías.

Ejemplo. Necesito unos planos para este parlante Dayton etc: oops:

Saludos

PD: envió foto de el cable que arme limp


----------



## Fitap

Felicitaciones Alberto, muy prolijo el cable que te hiciste, yo tengo una maraña, ordenada, pero maraña al fin.
Decime una cosa, que amplificador estabas usando ? porque veo que la salida la haces directamente de los altavoces de la placa de sonido? ahi me perdi un poco.


----------



## alberto1012

Hola Que tal

Fíjate no use amplificador sino directamente de la placa de sonido de mi portátil mas precisamente la salida de audífonos.

inicialmente use un amplificador pero nunca me daba resultados así que use un esquema de un sitio web que era sin amplificador y a la primera me dio.

saludos


----------



## salomon103

alberto1012 dijo:


> Gracias Antonio
> 
> PD: envió foto de el cable que arme limp



Buen armado de ese cableado, podrás decirme la técnica para encapsular o plastificar en donde tienes el swich.


----------



## ilkyest

2SC2922 dijo:


> hola diegomj1973, no te hagas problemas por esa resistencia, que no afecta en nada con ninguna medición.
> Según tengo entendido esta resistencia se la incluye en la caja ARTA para proteger las entradas la placa de sonido, por si vuela la salida del amplificador y circula continua.
> Anda muy bien mira que yo uso el Jig 2 del speaker workshop, y anda lo mas bien con el LIMP.
> Por supuesto que lo mejor es usar la caja ARTA, y no un jig de otro programa.


 
Una pregunta. Usted ha publicado, en el primer gráfico, que la Fs era 130 ¿Cómo ha encontrado ese valor ? Esto no lo he entendido simplemente mirando la gráfica ... 

Pero, muchas gracias por esto, muy útil. No he probado simplemente el tweeter piezoeléctrico, porque yo no le puedo poner una masa conocida.


Uma pergunta. No tuto, disseste Fs 130. Como chegou a este valor? Esta parte, apenas, não entendi. Os demais, inclusive fazer funcionar, 100%

E muito obrigado, só não testei os piezoelétrico ainda porque não tem como por massa

One question. At tuto, you've posted, on first graph, that Fs was 130. How did you find this? This I've not understood just looking the graphic...

but, thanks so much by this, so helpful, I've not tested, just, piezo tweeter, cause I can't put a know mass on it

*************************************

O idioma preferido é o castelhano

The preferred language is Spanish


----------



## ilkyest

el tutorial usted mencionó haber encontrado el valor Fs 130. Cómo llegaste a este valor simplemente buscando la gráfica?

cómo obtener los parámetros para altavoces 6x9?

*Un consejo*. Es un poco obvio mencionar, pero siempre es bueno para la batería del multímetro debe estar cargada (la mía no era), si la medición de la resistencia puede ser errónea

los tweeters son desconectados del baffle



> alberto1012 dijo: Ver Mensaje
> 
> Gracias Antonio
> 
> PD: envió foto de el cable que arme limp
> 
> Buen armado de ese cableado, podrás decirme la técnica para encapsular o plastificar en donde tienes el swich.



No sé el nombre en español, pero sería Spaghetti termo-retráctil. Ud pone alrededor y sopla aire caliente, con secador de pelo


----------



## ilkyest

gracias tambien.... con el medidor pude terminar mi frankstein


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas , arme el cable con la intencion de medir un antiguo parlante jensen de un amplificador valvular , el mismo no tiene iman sino que usa un electroiman .El cable parece estar bien ya que medi varios parlantes y todos dan curvas razonables. Pero cuando mido este parlante... veanlo ustedes mismos .La curva es media rara y cuando le agrego masa (100grms) no varia nada.
La pregunta es , que estoy haciendo mal ? acaso este tipo de parlante no se puede medir?
gracias


----------



## Fitap

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> buenas , arme el cable con la intencion de medir un antiguo parlante jensen de un amplificador valvular , el mismo no tiene iman sino que usa un electroiman .El cable parece estar bien ya que medi varios parlantes y todos dan curvas razonables. Pero cuando mido este parlante... veanlo ustedes mismos .La curva es media rara y cuando le agrego masa (100grms) no varia nada.
> La pregunta es , que estoy haciendo mal ? acaso este tipo de parlante no se puede medir?
> gracias



Por la curva que mostras, a mi me lo hacia cuando bajaba demasiado el volumen, entonces despues de calibarlo media con el volumen como habia quedado. Nose si es la solucion, proba de subir un poco el volumen, no mucho, a ver si emprolija la curva porque esta toda escalonada


----------



## sergiot

Quiero suponer que la bobina que hace de electroimán la estás conectando al circuito original, no? si mal no recuerdo se usaba como parte de la impedancia de la fuente para eliminar ryple.


----------



## juanfilas

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> buenas , arme el cable con la intencion de medir un antiguo parlante jensen de un amplificador valvular , el mismo no tiene iman sino que usa un electroiman .El cable parece estar bien ya que medi varios parlantes y todos dan curvas razonables. Pero cuando mido este parlante... veanlo ustedes mismos .La curva es media rara y cuando le agrego masa (100grms) no varia nada.
> La pregunta es , que estoy haciendo mal ? acaso este tipo de parlante no se puede medir?
> gracias



Es muy raro lo que sucede ¿como se alimenta el electroiman del parlante? con un circuito por separado?


----------



## Fogonazo

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> buenas , arme el cable con la intencion de medir un antiguo parlante jensen de un amplificador valvular , el mismo no tiene iman sino que usa un electroiman .El cable parece estar bien ya que medi varios parlantes y todos dan curvas razonables. Pero cuando mido este parlante... veanlo ustedes mismos .La curva es media rara y cuando le agrego masa (100grms) no varia nada.
> La pregunta es , que estoy haciendo mal ? acaso este tipo de parlante no se puede medir?
> gracias



¿ Y como estás alimentando el electroimán ?


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas noches 
El electroiman para hacer las pruebas lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de 30 vdc . En el circuito original se encuentra en serie con la alimentacion del amplificador ,esta es de 290 VDC .Medi la caida en el mismo y era de 30vdc , asi que para las pruebas lo alimente con dicha tension .El consumo de la bobina ronda los 60 mA.Estoy utilizando un tda 2005 como amplificador para el parlante.
Aumente el nivel de volumen como me sugirio fitap y las cosas mejoraron un poco les adjunto la nueva curva . El tema es que siempre me varian las curvas cuando repito la medicion .Les adjunto las curvas.
salutess


----------



## ilkyest

simplemente reiterar mi petición, pregunto cómo me considero la medición de la TS en altavoces 6x9? 

6 pulgadas, tienen 4 litros y 21 litros en 9 pulgadas. Considero la média?


----------



## Maxfire

Buen día

Adjunto los resultados que obtuve con dos subwoofers JBL GT5-12D, los cuales son de doble bobina. En este caso las bobinas están conectadas en serie. Por lo que veo estos parlantes necesitan de una caja muuuuy grande como para ponerlos en casa.

Gracias.


----------



## ilkyest

Maxfire dijo:


> Buen día
> 
> Adjunto los resultados que obtuve con dos subwoofers JBL GT5-12D, los cuales son de doble bobina. En este caso las bobinas están conectadas en serie. Por lo que veo estos parlantes necesitan de una caja muuuuy grande como para ponerlos en casa.
> 
> Gracias.



si, pero que vale la pena intentarlo, con JBL .... siempre


----------



## Fitap

Hola foro, la siguiente imagen es de un woofer de 12 pulgadas que tengo en bafles de 2 vias, vintage que les actualice los caps del XO y quedaron en medios y agudos muy lindos, un cambio en esas frecuencias de 180 grados sin exagerar, tengo amigos que han escuchado antes y despues, eso me sirvio para verificar que no eran mis oidos los unicos que escucharon el cambio. 

Lo que si no pude mejorar son los graves, aunque he notado que de acuerdo al genero musical, tengo mas graves o no, por ejemplo, cuando escucho musica electronica, los graves estan presentes, pero cuando me voy al rock sinfonico las cajas quedan flacas.

Pienso, el woofer no esta bajando lo sufiente, por ahi puede venir, o lo que es lo mismo, escucho buenos graves en el estilo de musica electronica porque estas frecuencias (graves) deben arrancar desde los 60 u 80Hz, es una idea que me hago, siempre pensando que el woofer es bueno, no lo se, pero como puede ser que con un genero tengo lindos graves y con otro no?

El XO es de 2do. orden, no toque las bobinas, cuando hice el upgrade se los hice a los caps, y la que va al woofer es una bobina de choke, tipo traforcito. 

Tendre que actualizar esa bobina para mejorar los graves? el corte segun datasheet del fabricante esta en los 1750 Hz.

Les dejo una foto de la curva de impedancia tomada gracias al curso de este hilo, a ver si me pueden decir si este woofer esta rindiendo. Ya se que habria que simular, pero como quedaron muy lindos los medios y agudos, quizas tendria que hacer algo con las bobinas, no lo se.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para saber como está el woofer tenés que medir la curva de impedancia del woofer puesto en la caja, así que desconectalo del xover y conectalo a los cables de medida... con la caja cerrada, claro. La fcia de resonancia que midas en esas condiciones te dará una idea de que tan bien funciona el woofer en esa caja, pero deberías compararlo con el resultado del WinISD para verificarlo rápidamente.


----------



## Fitap

Esta es la medicion al woofer en el gabinete acustico, que datos tengo para sacar de esta curva? las deformaciones que me hizo la curva fueron parejas, osea, medi tres veces y me dio la misma grafica, con vaivenes.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pues yo no le veo problema alguno. La caja está sintonizada a 30Hz, que es la fs del woofer al aire, y eso está muy bien. Si no escuchás graves, debe ser por que la música que estás escuchando no los tiene, y en particular, el rock sinfónico no se caracteriza por tener muchos graves, opor que tenés mal ajustado el xover. Si las escuchás "flacas" puede ser un problema de baffle-step sin compensar, pero dudo que eso moleste tanto en una sala de escucha, salvo que sea muuuy grande... así que tal vez el problema esté en otra parte, pero para saberlo con mas certeza hay que medir la rsta en frecuencia de la caja completa.


----------



## Fitap

Mido la caja completa conectandola desde lla bornera? todo el conjunto? como si conectase el bafle al ampli?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, así es, por que interesa ver como es la respuesta en toda la banda de audio cubierta por el baffle. Si podés, hacelo al aire libre y con el baffle en alto para que las reflexiones de la sala no nos molesten enmascarando la respuesta en baja frecuencia..


----------



## Fitap

Me di cuenta que tengo los medios un poco alto y eso es lo que me esta tapando los bajos, tendria que bajar esos medios un poco.

Los caps son de 8.2 para el tweeter y 10 para el woofer, es un segundo orden, puedo subir de 10 a 12 o mejor a 14? Tengo que tocar tambien el de 8.2 ? puedo ecualizar tocando unicamente los valores de los caps ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No te entiendo... 
Si tocás los caps vas a cambiar la frecuencia del corte de el/los filtro/s, pero no vas a corregir la amplitud de los medios, si es que eso de que "tengo los medios altos" se refiere a que tienen mas nivel que los graves....


----------



## Fitap

Si Dr. los medios me quedan muy altos, encima es un 2 vias,  dije cualquiera , los caps solo cortan a una determinada frecuencia, que se puede hacer para atenuar tantos medios desde el XO ? Esa era la pregunta.


----------



## crimson

¿Un atenuador L Pad tal vez,para el midrange?

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-Lpad.htm

Saludos C


----------



## Fitap

Si Crimson, eso mismo puede faltar, hay que bajar los medios, porque si ecualizo corrijo bien, pero en plano tengo bastantes medios, asique puedo ir por un atenuador.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si es un 2 vias ... NO sirve!! Estaria barbaro si fuera un 3 
Sin medir y en lo posible simular ... es dificil .
Pero hay dos posibilidades , ninguna perfecta :

- disminuir el Q del filtro del woofer y bajando ligeramente la frecuencia de corte ... esto te daria una caida mas suave y desde antes . Esto lo logras aumentando el valor de la bobina . Podes incluso llegar a un filtro de 1er orden , quitando capacitor ... No garantizo el resultado 

- Poner un filtrito de compensacion de baffle-step de modo que te aumente los graves.
http://www.mh-audio.nl/bdl.asp

- Y POR ULTIMO ... LA MAS CORRECTA Y FACIL : Si sentis que te faltan graves, dependiendo de la musica ... TOCA EL CONTRO DE TONO , que para eso esta hecho!!


----------



## Fitap

(1)
Las cajas quedaron abrillantadas desde el cambio de caps del XO respetando los valores que traia, se aprecian muy lindos detalles,  resulta que los medios han quedado bastate altos, las cajas vienen con un atenuador incorporado, igual le puse un L-Pad y no me gusto como quedan, hay un poco  mas de graves si, se nota que han bajado db en el tweeter, pero no me gusto porque se perdio claridad.

Nose que estoy haciendo mal, porque las L-Pad estan diseñadas para bajar db, no se modifica el punto de corte, es lo que estaba necesitando sin logarlo todavia.

(2)
Quiero mostrarles que en el wininsd he notado que no grafica la caida de frecuencia de un woofer cargando los parametros a mano, sino que la misma se mantiene plana en todo el ancho de banda. Que estoy haciendo mal ?



Slds.


----------



## Fitap

A ver si lo entendi, estoy por hacerme un 3 vias hifi, los parlantes son woofer eclipse w1238r, medios scan speak p17wj y tweeter seas T25 cf001, medi los 3 parlantes en limp, saque las curvas de impedancia de cada uno, las grabe/salve en el Limp asi no tengo que volver a medir y ya me quedan para revisarlas posteriormente, ahora van estas preguntas:

1) mirando la curva de impedancia posiciono el cursor en la frecuencia de corte deseada y se puede leer la impedancia en esa frecuencia, entonces, esa es la impedancia que debo usar en las calculadoras de crossovers? por ejemplo en el woofer, corto en 400 Hz y la impedancia me da algo asi como 13.58 Ohm, en esa frecuencia.

2) Se que tengo que cortar despues de la FS, pero quiero aprovechar la respuesta plana del parlante, se puede ver en esa curva de impedancia donde esta plana la respuesta o hay que medir con un mic despues el bafle?

Les dejo si quieren cargar en el sus limp los archivos de mis mediciones, agradeciendo alguna observacion, sugerencia, criticas o preguntas.


----------



## juanfilas

Hola Fitap, si ya mediste ahora te conviene calcular el crossover con LSPcad, ahí directamente volcas la medición de cada transductor (respuesta en frecuencia y curva de impedancia).

Si vas a usar una calculadora genérica.. difícil de decir, normalmente se pone la resistencia promedio.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

No te queda otra que medir con mic ... la idea es cortar antes que el cono haga pavadas y se ponga muy direccional ... 400 estaria bien . El problema lo vas a tener con las bobinas para esa frecuencia , pueden ser grandotas .
Si , te conviene como dice Juan , calcular con LspCad el filtro o al menos simularlo con esta planillita :
http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/PCD.html


----------



## Fitap

Muchas gracias, vamos con el LSPcad entonces Juan, antes tengo que familiarizarme, lo veo medio un parto tengo unas guias en español para revisar, y en cuanto a bobinas asi es AntonioAA, no solamente que pueden ser grandontas, sino que de hecho lo seran, tambien el tema que juega la resistencia.

De todas formas para el woofer, me estaria dando una bobina de 8 mH, a esa la voy a hacer con un toroide de ferrita maso o menos grande que consegui en una casa de electronica.

Seguiremos ...


----------



## AntonioAA

OJO!!! ... el ferrite es altamente desaconsejable sino esta calculado . Hace tus pruebas pero quedas advertido.


En tu caso ... con tremendo parlante que tenes de medios ... yo pensaria en biamplificacion . Y en el peor de los casos ( ya que el mid se aguantaria casi todo y si no queres partir tu ampli ) en usar los woofers como refuerzo bien abajo ....


----------



## Fitap

Ni idea de como se miden, los toroides de ferrite que tengo no tienen ninguna especificacion, cada uno es un anillo de 35 mm de diametro en el centro y el cuerpo es de unos 13 mm, son de color gris oscuros, como los vi que lo usaban en unos crossovers de TG "pense" que podria ser de utilidad, pero sino va este ferrite, sera uno del tipo trafo.







Tengo pensado en la misma caja, separar el woofer de los medios y del tweeter, pero primero lo saco andando sin divisiones para ver como quedo.


----------



## ilkyest

Me gustaría darles las gracias, me acaban de "mi pequeño proyecto". fotos para usted

con cálculos y TS parámetros sólo me dejaron la caja envuelve porque el resto ya es muy bueno


----------



## AntonioAA

Fitap dijo:


> Tengo pensado en la misma caja, separar el woofer de los medios y del tweeter, pero primero lo saco andando sin divisiones para ver como quedo.



POR SUPUESTO que tenes que separarlos! 
Cada parlante tiene que estar en su "caja" excepto el tweeter que es cerrado .... 
Ademas como te dije vos no tenes un "medio" sino un mid-woofer que practicamente te alcanzaria para todo , de modo que te conviene que esté en su volumen e incluso sintonizado ....


----------



## fedemyth

Hola gente, acabo de terminar el cable, aparentemente funciona todo OK, muy entendible tanto la guia como el foro en general. 
Una sola pregunta, como mi ampli es un TDA2005 en modo Bridge, tengo entendido que no lo puedo usar, por lo que lo conecto directo a la placa de sonido. Pero al calibrar, no llego a -25Db, solo llego a unos -31. Es importante llegar a esos -25? 

Aparentemente mide bien.. ( tampoco lo pude probar mucho, solo lo use con un Woofer de 4" que saque de un equipo eurocase 2.1 para pc.) pero Uds. dirán si lo puedo usar asi, dejo unas capturas.

Gracias


----------



## ilkyest

> Es importante llegar a esos -25?


 Si. 

El programa está calibrado para leer de 25dB. Si se tiene en cuenta 31dB por la oportunidad de tener una medida equivocada es demasiado grande


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas noches 
Hace un par de post atras nose si recordaran tenia problemas para medir un jensen .
Al final tenia problemas en la suspension , lo mande a reparar y quedo joya ahora lo medi y me da una curva bastante razonable se las dejo para que la chusmen a ver si detectan algun error , tambien adjunto los parametros Ts(me llaman la atencion los parametros de  QES y QMs que deberian ser mas bajos).Y les dejo la placa del ARTA que diseñe para el que se la quiera armar .
salutes


 	 	 	 	 		Para meter 		 Value 		 Dim 	 	 		Fs 		 88.81 		 Hz 	 	 		Re 		 6.40 		 ohms[dc] 	 	 		Qt 		 12.44 		 - 	 	 		Qes 		 43.24 		 - 	 	 		Qms 		 17.46 		 - 	 	 		Mms 		 18.30 		 grams 	 	 		Rms 		 0.584826 		 kg/s 	 	 		Cms 		 0.000175 		 m/N 	 	 		Vas 		 35.61 		 liters 	 	 		Sd 		 380.13 		 cm^2 	 	 		Bl 		 1.229550 		 Tm 	 	 		ETA 		  0.06 		 % 	 	 		Lp(2.83V/1m) 		 80.51 		 dB 	 	 		 


	 	 		Le 		 350.10 		 uH 	 	 		L2 		 298.62 		 uH 	 	 		R2 		 0.37 		 ohms 	 	 		L3 		0 		 uH 	 	 		R3 		0 		 ohms


----------



## AntonioAA

Me parece que ese Qes tiene algo muyyyy mal . Imaginate que un parlante con Qts=1 ya es bastante flojo ..... 
Cuanto peso agregaste al cono ? los dos picos estan muy corridos , basta que sea alrededor del 10%.
De cuanto es la resistencia que pusiste en serie?
Que opinen los que saben ....

Ah!! y calibraste antes de medir???


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas antonio , al cono le agrege 59 gramos exactos , la resistencia 27.3 ohms  y si calibre a 20 DB 
salutes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmmmmm..... si la medición con "peso" es el amarillo (como normalmente es el overlay) entonces hay algo muy chueco, por que la frecuencia de resonancia con peso no puede ser mayor que la _sin peso_...
No sé,,, con un Qts de 12 el pico de resonancia debería ser "un pelo"...


----------



## AntonioAA

Con Mms de 18 gramos ... yo no pondria mas de 10-15... por lo que parece estas midiendo un parlantito chico ... es mucho y te puede generar deformaciones.
*Calibracion:* hay un punto del menu que dice "Calibrate" ... es para balancear los canales .. sin eso medis cualquier cosa !!!
Como dice el Dr.Z ... no estaras midiendo primero con peso y despues sin ...no????


----------



## diegomj1973

AntonioAA dijo:


> Con Mms de 18 gramos ... yo no pondria mas de 10-15... por lo que parece estas midiendo un parlantito chico ... es mucho y te puede generar deformaciones.
> *Calibracion:* hay un punto del menu que dice "Calibrate" ... es para balancear los canales .. sin eso medis cualquier cosa !!!
> Como dice el Dr.Z ... *no estaras midiendo primero con peso y despues sin ...no????*



Da toda la sensación de estar midiendo primero con peso y luego sin...

Y da toda la sensación de que el peso agregado es muchísimo para, lo que creo es, un 10"...

Saludos


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas noches chicos , efectivamente el parlante  es un 10" voy a probar medirlo con menos peso a ver que pasa , la curva verde es la que tiene el peso agregado de todas formas voy a repetir las mediciones ya mismo y les comento que pasa
salutes


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahi le estas errando! La verde debe ser la "con peso "  o sea : primero medis sin peso, la pones de overlay y depues CON PESO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Loas a Dr. Z que fue el primero que se dio cuenta....


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas muchachos
En el grafico viejo primero medi sin masa (la curva amarilla(overlay) y luego agregue el peso (Curva verde)
Volvi a repetir la medicion con menos peso y los resultados no son muy alentadores  , vean ustedes .
salutes


----------



## AntonioAA

Medi otro parlante... a ver si da tan feo....


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas noches antonio te dejo los datos de un parlante que medi ayer de audiocar de muy baja calidad
   Parameter          Value          Dim                  
 Fs          94.12          Hz                  
 Re          4.30          ohms[dc] 
 Qt          1.14          -                  
 Qes          1.34          -                  
 Qms          7.64          -                   
Mms          5.83          grams                   
Rms          0.451481          kg/s                  
 Cms          0.000490          m/N                   
Vas          3.18          liters                   
Sd          67.93          cm^2                   
Bl          3.323064          Tm                   
ETA           0.19          %                   
Lp(2.83V/1m)          87.58          dB                    
Le          196.02          uH                   
L2          4712.37          uH                   
R2          2.71          ohms                   
L3         0          uH                   
R3         0          ohms      


Parecieran estar bien los valores para lo que es la calidad del parlante , por lo que descartaria el conexionado , no sera que el echo que el iman sea un electroiman influya en el Qe?
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Fijate que Qt=1,14 es HORRIBLE ... pero es mas real!!! No se que pasa con el otro.
Para que te orientes, los parlantes buenos tienen entre 0,30 y 0,50 ....


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas antonio. 
Si el qt de ese parlante es desastroso , por que el parlante en si es desastroso (chinisimo y de audiocar).
Estuve midiendo varios parlantes que tengo y todos me dan un Qt logico , salvo este bendito jensen.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Antonio,la verdad de parametros yo no tengo idea,medi parlantes y arme las cajas pero de ahi a interpretarlos nunca me puse a darle bola y me surge esta pregunta,el 12MB600 de 18sound que es el que tengo no entra en ese rango de Qt,no es bueno o ese Qt es para parlantes de menor potencia?? yo estoy re contento con el parlante

http://www.eighteensound.it/PRODUCTS/Products/ProdID/91/CatID/2#.U6QkZPl5NcY


----------



## EdgardoCas

Tengo un problema con el LIMP, no me marca los niveles en "Generate" pero suena; revisé los cables, la llave, la resistencia y está todo bien. ¿Reinstalo todo?
Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Antonio,la verdad de parametros yo no tengo idea,medi parlantes y arme las cajas pero de ahi a interpretarlos nunca me puse a darle bola y me surge esta pregunta,el 12MB600 de 18sound que es el que tengo no entra en ese rango de Qt,no es bueno o ese Qt es para parlantes de menor potencia?? yo estoy re contento con el parlante
> 
> http://www.eighteensound.it/PRODUCTS/Products/ProdID/91/CatID/2#.U6QkZPl5NcY



Estimado: tu parlante es LO OPUESTO a lo que debatiamos ... o sea tu Qts es MUY BAJO , confieso que nunca habia visto uno asi  . Esto quiere decir que el cono ESTA MUY CONTROLADO, lo cual es BUENO . Ademas se trata de un parlante profesional al cual no se aplican necesariamente las mismas reglas que a HiFi , sino fijate el tremendo rendimiento que tiene.





EdgardoCas dijo:


> Tengo un problema con el LIMP, no me marca los niveles en "Generate" pero suena; revisé los cables, la llave, la resistencia y está todo bien. ¿Reinstalo todo?
> Gracias



Tenes que revisar el mezclador de windows a ver que entradas y grabacion estas usando...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Entendi todo mal en un principio jaja,hace un tiempo lo medi y me dio lo mismo,un Qt0,18,los demas valores me dieron distinto pero tendria que volver a medirlos con mas paciencia a ver que sale.
La verdad el rendimiento lo note desde el primer dia comparados con los DAS 12G que tenia antes que eran de 96db,estos suenan mucho mejor pero no llegan tan abajo como los otros.

Los otros que tengo son estos y son un cañon!!! altamente recomendables

http://www.eighteensound.it/PRODUCTS/Products/ProdID/107/CatID/2#.U6iBOfl5NcY

Gracias por aclararme las dudas!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hoy arranque con unas mediciones para modificar las cajas Grundig del año 80 que tengo en mi galeria de fotos que son closed box y las quiero hacer bass reflex para que lleguen mas abajo pero a la hora de los resultados miren lo que me da,es posible que para un 7" me de estos valores? mucho Vasme da una caja de 100L alguna idea de si puedo estar haciendo algo mal?* le agregue 18g en imanes*

Otra cosa...cuando hago la medicion se escucha como una fritura acompañando el sonido de la medicion,con cada pulso hace ese ruido... 

*Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 25.82 Hz
Re  = 3.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 661.33 uH
L2  = 2467.01 uH
R2  = 1.23 ohms
Qt  = 0.21
Qes = 0.24
Qms = 2.02
Mms = 3.95 grams
Rms = 0.316678 kg/s
Cms = 0.009615 m/N
Vas = 695.76 liters
Sd= 226.98 cm^2
Bl  = 2.828149 Tm
ETA = 4.79 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 103.17 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 18.00 grams
Diameter= 17.00 cm*


----------



## AntonioAA

Con Mms 3,9g ... ponerle 18 es medio exagerado ... deberia ser solo el suficiente para que varie la frecuencia en algo mas del 10%  ... y eso es principalmente lo que influye en el calculo de Vas .
Si es cerrado , por algo lo hicieron asi ... no le pidas peras al olmo .
Sin embargo el EBP te da para caja sintonizada . simulalo a ver que pasa con un volumen razonable ... pero seguramente va a ser mas del doble de la caja cerrada.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Gracias Antonio! ahora le puse 6g y la cosa cambio mucho,yo creo que vale la pena hacerlo reflex,segun el soft voy a ganar bastante en frecuencias bajas,lo que no se es el tema del control del cono,si se va a mover mucho o no,hasta ahi no llegan mis escasos conocimientos

Thiele-Small parameters:

Fs  = 27.28 Hz
Re  = 3.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 615.82 uH
L2  = 1178.90 uH
R2  = 0.97 ohms
Qt  = 0.24
Qes = 0.27
Qms = 2.24
Mms = 29.95 grams
Rms = 2.289839 kg/s
Cms = 0.001136 m/N
Vas = 82.23 liters
Sd= 226.98 cm^2
Bl  = 7.487680 Tm
ETA = 0.58 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 94.03 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 6.00 grams
Diameter= 17.00 cm


----------



## AntonioAA

El soft te permite simularlo tambien . El parlante esta bien , no se que potencia puede llegar a soportar ....


----------



## caterina ramirez

Disculpen les hago una pregunta... me he armado una caja para un parlante de 15" marca BOSS BW-15. la caja la arme a ojo porque queria que entre bajo un escritorio, y ahora se me dio por medir los parametros y ver si me conviene desatornillar el fondo de la caja y mandarlo mas adelante y asi disminuir los litros (109,76), pero no entiendo mucho el limp al sacar los parametros thiele-small, porque el VAS me da muy poco, estos son los resultados
Loudspeaker parameters:

Fs = 19.89 Hz
Re = 3.60 ohms[dc]
Le = 187.95 uH
L2 = 460.59 uH
R2 = 8.57 ohms
Qt = 0.44
Qes = 0.53
Qms = 2.78
Mms = 95.06 grams
Rms = 4.385391 kg/s
Cms = 0.000673 m/N
Vas = 611.28 liters

Y por otro lado si dejo la caja como esta y mido con el limp  aparecen dos puntos resonantes, uno a los 10hz y el otro a los 55 herz, el valle entre estos es muy grande y lineal no cae exactamente a los 20 herz,la caja es bass reflex.esta mal sintonizada la caja? seria lo mismo sintonzar con el tubo de sintonia que achicar la caja?

gracias por su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## AntonioAA

caterina:
El Vas de tu parlante NO ES POCO ( 600 l ) , suele suceder ... Ademas te da que es mejor con caja sellada.
Con *tu caja* , simulando en WinIsd y suponiendo una sintonia entre 25-35Hz ( la sintonia es el valle entre las dos resonancias en un reflex , da una respuesta con un pico de 3dB en 50Hz .
La caja no esta mal sintonizada , lo que es poco es el volumen, pero supongo que no es posible agrandarlo mas.

Desconzco el uso que vas  a darle y la potencia .
Para HiFi puede ser un poco alto , pero en general no va a ser molesto .
Espero te sirva.


----------



## josemejias

Tiene un sintonizacion de 23,45 Hz, si es 10Hz y 55Hz los picos. Si esta mal sintonizada todo dependerá del uso que le quieras dar. Porque por teoria está por encima de la fs del altavoz y es valida la sintonización.

Si achicas la caja tendrás que alargar el ducto y el diametro efectivo para mantener una "frecuencia baja" pero los niveles acústicos aumentaría y tendras que diseñar filtros para controlarlos, también para disminuir el "noise port" que se generaria por la reducción del volumen interno.

Todo depende de lo que quieras para tu diseño final.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que no tenga ecualización o control de tono!!!!
> Si lo tiene, hay que desactivarlo o ponerlo "plano": OJO!!! con los amplis de guitarra!!!!



Hay que desactivar también el loudness?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Hay que desactivar también el loudness?


Si, por supuesto, sino vas a medir cualquier verdura en baja y alta frecuencia.


----------



## crisgp

Armé el cable según el post principal y me hace esto, no sé porqué. Alguien tiene una idea?


----------



## 2SC2922

crisgp dijo:


> Armé el cable según el post principal y me hace esto, no sé porqué. Alguien tiene una idea?



Ajusta bien el volumen y hace la calibración.


----------



## crisgp

Disculpen, fue un error mío de conexión, como estoy utilizando un amplificador estereo, conecté el parlante en la salida erronea. Cambié a la otra salida y obtuve la siguiente curva. También utilicé un amplificador externo por usb en lugar de la placa de sonido de notebook. Ahora mi consulta es cómo interpreto la curva?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Qué querés "interpretar"???
Si querés medir los parámetros T/S no hay que interpretar nada, solo hay que seguir el proceso de medición que se describe en los primeros posts de este tema...


----------



## crisgp

Me refería a esto:


juanfilas dijo:


> ...
> Es la primera curva, la misma es la curva de impedancia del parlante/tweeter (verde)¿Qué datos podemos sacar de la misma?
> Fs: en este caso 130hz
> Impedancia mínima: en este caso 4ohm
> Qes, Qms y Qts.
> La otra curva que esta arriba es la fase de reproducción que ahora no viene al caso.
> ...


Pero voy a seguir con los pasos como me dijiste. Gracias.


----------



## juliangp

Hola, les muestro mi "caja ARTA" (limp mas precisamente jaja)


----------



## Fitap

crisgp dijo:


> Disculpen, fue un error mío de conexión, como estoy utilizando un amplificador estereo, conecté el parlante en la salida erronea. Cambié a la otra salida y obtuve la siguiente curva. También utilicé un amplificador externo por usb en lugar de la placa de sonido de notebook. Ahora mi consulta es cómo interpreto la curva?



Por lo que se puede ver, tenes una impedancia de 40 Ohm? la Fs parece caer en 75 Hz, es muy importante calibrar siempre Limp, sino mide cualquier cosa, a mi me paso muchas veces, leete el manual que esta en espaniol, lastima que no hay muchos tutos acerca de mediciones.



juliangp dijo:


> Hola, les muestro mi "caja ARTA" (limp mas precisamente jaja)



Muy bien por la cajita, yo me hice de una tambien, y como que es Limp ?? no medis respuesta de frecuencia??


----------



## juliangp

Es el circuito posteado en este post solo que dentro de una caja y con el agregado de un potenciómetro para regular el volumen de la potencia, puedo ver la rta en frecuencia de la misma placa de sonido, su distorsión, rta. en frecuencia del amplificador, de un crossover, etc. Pero no tiene el agregado para la medición de micrófono, ya que está incluido el puerto en la encore.


----------



## crisgp

Fitap dijo:


> Por lo que se puede ver, tenes una impedancia de 40 Ohm? la Fs parece caer en 75 Hz, es muy importante calibrar siempre Limp, sino mide cualquier cosa, a mi me paso muchas veces, leete el manual que esta en espaniol, lastima que no hay muchos tutos acerca de mediciones.


El Limp estaba configurado en el canal derecho por eso me marcaba en 40 ohms, cambié al canal izquierdo y me marcó 8ohms pero la forma de la curva es prácticamente igual, es un parlante chino de muy mala calidad.


----------



## osk_rin

juliangp dijo:


> Hola, les muestro mi "caja ARTA" (limp mas precisamente jaja)


Que tal va esa cajita usb encore, tengo entendido que dentro tiene un chip C-Media, has probado la medicion de dirtorcion y respuesta de las bocinas???


----------



## juliangp

la he medido pero en la prueba de THD+N me arroja un 0.33% y la resp. en frecuencia no es muy buena, pero el bucle que hice era demasiado malo. Voy a hacer un cable para esto bien corto y subiré resultados.
 En cuanto al chip es un C-Media CM6206, abajo dejo el datasheet a disposición.

Saludos


----------



## Fitap

crisgp dijo:


> El Limp estaba configurado en el canal derecho por eso me marcaba en 40 ohms, cambié al canal izquierdo y me marcó 8ohms pero la forma de la curva es prácticamente igual, es un parlante chino de muy mala calidad.



Me perdi, si estaba configurado en el canal derecho, tenes que usar el canal derecho, si cambias de canal no sirve.

Como estas haciendo la calibracion dentro del Limp? esta bien explicado en el manual.


----------



## crisgp

Fitap dijo:


> Me perdi, si estaba configurado en el canal derecho, tenes que usar el canal derecho, si cambias de canal no sirve.
> 
> Como estas haciendo la calibracion dentro del Limp? esta bien explicado en el manual.



Armé todo el cable con el canal izquierdo como dice el post principal, pero en esta imagen Ver el archivo adjunto 77365, Reference channel está en Right, de esta forma me marcaba 40ohms. Me parece que aquí hay un error. Cambié a Left y marcó 8ohms.


----------



## juliangp

Otra parte de mi "arsenal" para medir los TS:

Balanza de precisión:



Tester UNI-T UT10A (con un poco de tierra ) :


----------



## EdgardoCas

Necesito si por favor algún forero puede pasarme el software ARTA (Limp, Steps), pero, una versión vieja, tipo 1.7 o por ahí. Descargué de la página la nueva 1.8 y pico y al medir/calibrar me reinicia mi vieja PC con XP. Muchas gracias por adelantado.

Edit: ya conseguí la versión 1.7.1, si alguien la necesita:me chifla


----------



## ezequielica

Hola a todos!, realmente te felicito Juan. me hice los cables y empezaron funcionando tirando datos bastante logicos. pero de un momento a otro me pasó lo de arKangel, oséa impedancias imposibles, graficos raros. rehice todas las conexiones. y sigue el problema.
El lo resolvió ajustando los parametros de la placa de sonido (alguien sabe que parametros?) .
Saludos y felicitaciones!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitap

Hola Eze, podes poner algunas pantallas de los problemas que comentas ?

Saludos.


----------



## c0d3

Buenas Noches a todos, acá les traigo una captura de como quedo el cable y la gráfica

No necesite el uso de amplificador, con la salida de la computadora fue suficiente.

saludos

Base64 Decode para ver las imágenes
aHR0cDovL29pNTcudGlueXBpYy5jb20vMnJwdHVtYS5qcGcNCmh0dHA6Ly9vaTYxLnRpbnlwaWMuY29tL3dsd3JxZS5qcGc=

Mañana haré el método de la masa agregada para saber lo parámetros Thiele-Small
Pesaré unas plastilinas Play-Doh de mis hijos


----------



## juanfilas

c0d3 dijo:


> Buenas Noches a todos, acá les traigo una captura de como quedo el cable y la gráfica
> 
> No necesite el uso de amplificador, con la salida de la computadora fue suficiente.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Base64 Decode para ver las imágenes
> aHR0cDovL29pNTcudGlueXBpYy5jb20vMnJwdHVtYS5qcGcNCmh0dHA6Ly9vaTYxLnRpbnlwaWMuY29tL3dsd3JxZS5qcGc=
> 
> Mañana haré el método de la masa agregada para saber lo parámetros Thiele-Small
> Pesaré unas plastilinas Play-Doh de mis hijos



Muy bien! esa gráfica se ve perfecta, ojo con la masa, tenes que medirla con bastante precisión.

Saludos!


----------



## abdulasd

buenos dias a todos los que participan en este foro...contarles que al momento de armar el cable para medir los parametros thiele small de los altavoces me surgieron las siguientes dudas.Puedo usar el amplificador de los parlantes pequeños de ecritorio de mi computadora para hacer las mediciones o no?? y lo otro es que consegui un resistor de 28 ohmios 5w me sirve?? ojala alguien del foro se brinde a ayudarme ya que no me gustaria quemar mi pc ...gracias de antemano...
ah me olvidaba mensionar que tengo un amplificador guardado y no tiene caracteristicas lo unico que dice es stereo y creo que las entradas izquierda y derecha está en paralelo ya que al conectar la salida de señal de un reproductor de dvd con un cable rca solo al lado izquierdo tambien se oye en los parlantes derechos este amplificador me sirve para hacer las mediciones???gracias


----------



## soborocotea

c0d3 dijo:


> Buenas Noches a todos, acá les traigo una captura de como quedo el cable y la gráfica
> 
> No necesite el uso de amplificador, con la salida de la computadora fue suficiente.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Base64 Decode para ver las imágenes
> aHR0cDovL29pNTcudGlueXBpYy5jb20vMnJwdHVtYS5qcGcNCmh0dHA6Ly9vaTYxLnRpbnlwaWMuY29tL3dsd3JxZS5qcGc=
> 
> Mañana haré el método de la masa agregada para saber lo parámetros Thiele-Small
> Pesaré unas plastilinas Play-Doh de mis hijos



Que bueno che! 
Me podés explicar a dónde conectaste el cable 1 para usar solamente la salida de la computadora sin usar la potencia??

Gracias!


----------



## juanfilas

abdulasd dijo:


> buenos dias a todos los que participan en este foro...contarles que al momento de armar el cable para medir los parametros thiele small de los altavoces me surgieron las siguientes dudas.Puedo usar el amplificador de los parlantes pequeños de ecritorio de mi computadora para hacer las mediciones o no?? y lo otro es que consegui un resistor de 28 ohmios 5w me sirve?? ojala alguien del foro se brinde a ayudarme ya que no me gustaria quemar mi pc ...gracias de antemano...
> ah me olvidaba mensionar que tengo un amplificador guardado y no tiene caracteristicas lo unico que dice es stereo y creo que las entradas izquierda y derecha está en paralelo ya que al conectar la salida de señal de un reproductor de dvd con un cable rca solo al lado izquierdo tambien se oye en los parlantes derechos este amplificador me sirve para hacer las mediciones???gracias


 
Hola, si puedes usar cualquier amplificador, es mas, si la placa de sonido tiene suficiente señal ni siquiera es necesario el amplificador. La resistencia te sirve perfectamente.

Saludos!


----------



## c0d3

soborocotea dijo:


> Que bueno che!
> Me podés explicar a dónde conectaste el cable 1 para usar solamente la salida de la computadora sin usar la potencia??
> 
> Gracias!



Este es el diagrama que utilice, espero te sirva.


----------



## DirtyBeats

Excelente post, solo una duda, la masa agregada se selecciona de forma arbitraria o depende del tamaño del driver o un porcentaje del peso de este?


----------



## fabybu

Hola DirtyBeats, 
Depende del tamaño del parlante, pero comenzá probando por ejemplo para un 6 pulgadas con 10-15 gramos. Realizá varias mediciones con distintas masas para comparar los resultados y ver si te dan cosas coherentes.
Para un 12'' probaría con 30 gramos para comenzar.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

DirtyBeats dijo:


> Excelente post, solo una duda, la masa agregada se selecciona de forma arbitraria o depende del tamaño del driver o un porcentaje del peso de este?



Esta consulta debió haber sido colocada aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...radas-metodo-masa-agregada-leo-beranek-16657/


----------



## Gustavo.gmb

pueden resubir las imagenes por favor? todas cayeron :/


----------



## troyanoivan

Hola gente estoy buscando el arta 1.7.1 para iniciarme en el tema pero la versión nueva es diferente aguien que me la facilite agradecería un saludo


----------



## IVANLUUJOA

Colegas! Puedo medir cualquier parlante incluso si no sé de que potencia es? Este programa ARTA, haciendo los pasos que indicaron, me lo dirá¿? Y cuando termino de medir todo, como hago para saber que medida de caja debo construir?
Gracias!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

IVANLUUJOA dijo:


> Colegas! Puedo medir cualquier parlante incluso si no sé de que potencia es? Este programa ARTA, haciendo los pasos que indicaron, me lo dirá¿? Y cuando termino de medir todo, como hago para saber que medida de caja debo construir?
> Gracias!




El soft no te va a decir de que potencia es,si no tiene ninguna etiqueta para identificar modelo vas a tener que estimar a ojo la potencia que soporta y no es tan seguro pero si te darias una idea de cuanto seria,despues de hacer las mediciones con otro software llamado WinISD te va a decir los litros que tiene que tener la caja.

Saludos


----------



## IVANLUUJOA

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> El soft no te va a decir de que potencia es,si no tiene ninguna etiqueta para identificar modelo vas a tener que estimar a ojo la potencia que soporta y no es tan seguro pero si te darias una idea de cuanto seria,despues de hacer las mediciones con otro software llamado WinISD te va a decir los litros que tiene que tener la caja.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, gracias por tu respuesta. He descagado ambos programas. Como utilizo el 2do?
Gracias. (me refiero al WinISD)


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Cuando tenes todos parametros abris el WinISD y vas arriba adonde dice New project y en vez de elegir un parlante de la base de datos al costado le das a "New" y ahi cargas los parametros (el Qts no lo cargues,deja que lo calcule solo porque si no da error) y lo salvas con un nombre para identificarlo luego


----------



## iizaguiar

Buenos días.
por mas que e buscado no encuentro el diagrama donde muestre como realizar el circuito para la medición de T/S pero sin usar el amplificador, de tal manera que se use la tarjeta de sonido de la pc, ya que pusieron una imagen pero solo muestra que agregaron una resistencia con la etiqueta de Rref pero no poner valor. alguien podría publicar el diagrama. Gracias.


----------



## sergiot

Es la resistencia que se toma como referencia en el calculo de los parámetros y es la que hay que medir con la mayor precisión posible, e indicarla en el ARTA.

Normalmente alrededor de 27ohms, lo importante es la precisión del valor.


----------



## iizaguiar

Buenos dias.
Realize un cable sin amplificador utilizando una resistencia de 100 Ohms, pero cuando realizo la medicion me dan lecturas muy altas y distorcionadas, ya e revisado la configuracion de la tarjeta y e cambiado la resistencia pero no logro mediciones optimas alguien me podria orientar, Gracias.


----------



## nicolasaguilar

Hola me podrian ayudar por que mido la primera ves y me da bien y despues mido con la masa y me da lo mismo nunca baja solo sube la amplitud


----------



## sergiot

Cuanto pesa la masa agregada?


----------



## nicolasaguilar

Le puse un ipod pesa101g estoy midiendo un parlante de 18" pero asi le ponga medio kilo o una moneda no se mueve


----------



## sergiot

Me imagino que lo pegaste al cono, no?


----------



## el chimbo

gracias por dejar esta herramienta  amigo juan 

hice el cable y tengo las siguientes mediciones es de una bocina coaxial de carro pero para hacer la medición le desconecte el tweter, la medición del vas lo hice con 8 pequeños imanes que pesan 1.2 gramos colocando uno arriba y otro abajo del cono y me dio las siguientes graficas.


lo que si fue raro es que al ingresar los datos en el Win Isd no me refleja ninguna grafica y me da una caja como de 1000 litros    algo estaré haciendo mal 

Saludos a todo foro


----------



## juanfilas

el chimbo dijo:


> gracias por dejar esta herramienta  amigo juan
> 
> hice el cable y tengo las siguientes mediciones es de una bocina coaxial de carro pero para hacer la medición le desconecte el tweter, la medición del vas lo hice con 8 pequeños imanes que pesan 1.2 gramos colocando uno arriba y otro abajo del cono y me dio las siguientes graficas.
> 
> 
> lo que si fue raro es que al ingresar los datos en el Win Isd no me refleja ninguna grafica y me da una caja como de 1000 litros    algo estaré haciendo mal
> 
> Saludos a todo foro



No parece que estes haciendo nada mal, solo que es un parlante malo y es imposible de sintonizar con pocos litros, probaste en caja cerrada?


----------



## el chimbo

si probé  juan 
en caja cerrada y en bass reflex  pero la bass reflex da una curva muy rara 
cual me recomendarías mas???

pregunte a los "tecnicos de soporte" y me dijeron que le hiciera una caja de 5 litros
pero solo eso 

creo que es lo menos que puedo esperar por un par de parlantes de 25 obamas $$$$

ese pico que se da
hay alguna forma de aplastarlo un poquito??????

de antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Christian 4 ruedas

hola, despues de mucho tiempo me decidi y puse manos a la obra y comence el camino de armarme mis propios bafles. soy lector del foro desde hace algun tiempo, y les adjunto las lecturas obtenidas, por favor las observaciones son mas que bien venidas, y tambien las opiniones.

muchas gracias


----------



## POLI

Buenas Noches,quisiera saber si a alguien le ha sucedido que corriendo el LIMP con WIN7 en modo "*stepped sine*" se le cuelque el programa. En ruido rosa va perfecto a la hora de medir, solo sucedede con el mencionado. 
 Gracias.-

Pd : Comienza a hacer el barrido y comienza la grafica pero en el tercer o cuarto tono se cuelga.


----------



## POLI

Buenas, luego de pasar a XP  e instalar una placa de audio decente,  pude efectuar mediciones que me gustaría compartir con ésta comunidad, con algunos efectos raros, a ver si  me ayudan a  interpretar. 

  Todos los componentes pertenecen a unos bafles con fecha de fabricación 1979-1980 así que téngales piedad. 
 Primero medí la impedancia del tweeter, creo que con una curva aceptable 

Luego el rango medio, aquí comenzaron  mis dudas por el pico de resonancia en 200HZ que se crea al agregarle masa. 

Y por último el woofer  , donde tambien se generan picos de resonancia y mayores segun la cantidad de masa agergada, donde además me varia el VAS tambien en función de la cantidad de masa agregada  ... No deberia ser el mismo VAS independientemente de la masa que agregue al cono ?

Primero la impedancia .. 
Luego 23 gramos. 
Despues Con 32 gramos. 
Por último con 49 gramos. 
A medida que aumento la masa el VAS va aumentando y se crean picos de resonancia. 
  Cualquier aporte en base a sus experiencias será  agradecido. 

 Saludos.-


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches. En la medición de parámetros con el ARTA como hago con la masa agregada si tengo los medios-bajos con carcasa ciega? no quiero usar chicle ni cinta doble contacto porque son parlantes de mas de 30 años y no tienen ni un detalle,si a alguien se le ocurre otra cosa que la suba. GRACIAS


----------



## sergiot

Si es con carcaza cerrada no es medio-bajo, es mas bien un rango medio, y para ese caso no necesitas usar el arta.

El arta lo usas para tener los parámetros TS de un woofer o subwoofer en donde por medio de esos parámetros se calcula la caja ideal con túnel de sintonía o no, ideal o del tamaño mas conveniente, en los rango medio ese problema no lo tenes ya que la "caja" es la propia carcaza cerrada, a lo sumo necitas saber la frecuencia de resonancia y desde que frecuencia y hasta que frecuencia se mantiene plano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergiot dijo:


> en los rango medio *CERRRADOS* ese problema no lo tenes ya que la "caja" es la propia carcaza cerrada,* a lo sumo necitas saber la frecuencia de resonancia*


  



sergiot dijo:


> y desde que frecuencia y hasta que frecuencia se mantiene plano.


Pero eso se mide con el micrófono


----------



## sergiot

Es verdad Doctor, se me olvidó recalcarlo.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes. MUUUUUUUchisimas gracias. El volumen de la caja y los tubos de s*i*ntonina los tengo porque fue el único dato que me supieron dar los de EMAVE asi q*ue* casi tengo cocinado el problema, ahora tengo otro problema, tengo dos notebook, una netbook y una tablet . . . . y tooodas con windows 8 y el ARTA se me cuelga, estuve leyendo "claudionegro" y todos los programas van con XP ademas mi tarjeta de sonido ni se acerca a una SOUN BLASTER (viene integrada a la placa) así que deberé buscar alguien acá en Santa Fe en en algún lugar del país que me tomen la frecuencia de resonancia y las del rango que tiene (o se puede hacer sin compu??) y ahí volveré al foro de crossover a fabricarlos ja. Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, nos vemos


----------



## sergiot

Para medir la frecuencia de resonancia no necesitas una pc, o si, depende, con un generador de audio conectado al parlante en cuestión, barres toda la banda conectado por medio de una resistencia en serie y un tester en lo posible analógico sobre el parlante, cuando entre en resonancia vas a notar que el tester acusa una suba de tensión mucho mas alta que la normal que venía midiendo, eso se debe a que está resonando y se convierte en un generador de tensión, por eso el tester marca mucha mas tensión que la generada por el generador de audio, valga la redundancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

polilapo dijo:


> ahora tengo otro problema, tengo dos notebook, una netbook y una tablet . . . . y tooodas con windows 8 y el ARTA se me cuelga


 
Probá de desinstalarlo , luego sobre el ejecutable de instalación , botón derecho propiedades -> compatibilidad , elegis xp y luego lo instalás. Si lo hacés como administrador mucho mejor.

Suerte !


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches. Bien veré como lo voy solucionando por ahora queda en stand by porque operan a mi señora así que si no me ven por un tiempo no es que me fui y deje el proyecto. Gracias a todos.
No se que es un "generador de audio". . . .soy arquitecto ja. Tengo 49 años y en mi época poníamos música con ucoa,Leea;audifiel y piezo,etapas armada asi nomas o a lo sumo un Kenbrawn 1000 q venia con mezclador ja ja y no le dabamos bola a la calidad asi que cero instrumental,de viejo si ja ja.
Gracias otra vez,nos vemos


----------



## martin12as

una pregunta, un vas muy alto, que significado tiene? 

quiero saber porque estoy por comprar un subwoofer con estas características:

W-12L
100w / 4 ohms

FR 28Hz
Qts 0,32
Vas 186 litros
X max 6 mm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Vas por si solo no significa mucho mas que la rigidez de la suspension del parlante: Vas alto implica parlante con suspension blanda, y viceversa.
Pero el valor real del Vas es en las ecuaciones y modelos de diseño, junto con los otros parametros.


----------



## polilapo

juanfilas dijo:


> Presta atención a los esquemas que están súper simples, leelo de nuevo por que estoy seguro que tu respuesta esta ahí.
> 
> A la entrada del ampli seguramente va un RCA, masa al anillo y el palito del medio la señal. Podes usar un cable miniplug - Rca comercial de $5 si querés para conectar desde la pc la potencia, osea, es un cable aparte.
> 
> Saludos


Hola Juanfilas,tenia todo el cable listo y viendo todo el tema,descubrí que en algún lugar decís "que el cable 2 (RCA-miniplug con el canal derecho sin soldar) no va conectado a nada y en tu post original decís "que todo comparte masa" y que en la parte del armado "3,6,7 y 9" se sueldan . . . .el 3 corresponde al chicote antes mencionado o sea que SI va conectado (a la masa del cable principal) y en lo que site decis que es cable aparte . . . . . . Como es? Es cable aparte o comparte masa con el cable principal? o es indistinto? 
Pregunto porque no quiero quemar nada(la compu la uso para trabajar y el ampli es el unico que tengo).
GRACIAS


----------



## juanfilas

polilapo dijo:


> Hola Juanfilas,tenia todo el cable listo y viendo todo el tema,descubrí que en algún lugar decís "que el cable 2 (RCA-miniplug con el canal derecho sin soldar) no va conectado a nada y en tu post original decís "que todo comparte masa" y que en la parte del armado "3,6,7 y 9" se sueldan . . . .el 3 corresponde al chicote antes mencionado o sea que SI va conectado (a la masa del cable principal) y en lo que site decis que es cable aparte . . . . . . Como es? Es cable aparte o comparte masa con el cable principal? o es indistinto?
> Pregunto porque no quiero quemar nada(la compu la uso para trabajar y el ampli es el unico que tengo).
> GRACIAS


 
 Hola, por lo general todos los chasis de los equipos comparten masa, por  lo que, si bien es un cable aparte, están "comunicadas" las masas. De  lo único que debes asegurarte es que la potencia no sea clase D o H  (llamadas digitales) y que no este trabajando en modo puente, osea, el  negativo del parlante también este a masa.

 Saludos!


----------



## aadf

Hola a todos!

Primero quiero felicitar a todos los que ayudaron, me lei casi todos los mesajes.

La verdad muy simple y despuest de tanta lectura me puse a probar mi parlante.......

El parlante que estoy probando es un JAHRO de 12", creo de 50W, de unos 22 años y sin ninguna etiqueta de modelo.

Mi intencion es medir este parlante para hacerle una caja adecuada ya que la que ven la hice a ojo en su momento y creo que puedo mejorarla.

Ahora, me extraña el resultado del ensayo. El tema es que escucho el parlante sonar hasta los 15khz, despues mi oido se ve que no siente mas nada.... y se refleja algo extraño (a mi criterio) en el grafico.

Que les parece que pueda estar pasando???

Gracias,
Andres.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Esto es lo que me dio, ensayando con peso de 30 y 14gr

*Loudspeaker parameters:*

Fs  = 54.43 Hz
Re  = 6.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 312.82 uH
L2  = 462.67 uH
R2  = 12.31 ohms
Qt  = 1.26
Qes = 1.54
Qms = 7.14
Mms = 22.74 grams
Rms = 1.075426 kg/s
Cms = 0.000377 m/N
Vas = 149.13 liters
Sd= 530.93 cm^2
Bl  = 5.505794 Tm
ETA = 1.50 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 95.11 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 30.00 grams
Diameter= 26.00 cm


*Loudspeaker parameters:*

Fs  = 54.43 Hz
Re  = 6.00 ohms[dc]
Le  = 312.82 uH
L2  = 462.67 uH
R2  = 12.31 ohms
Qt  = 1.26
Qes = 1.54
Qms = 7.14
Mms = 29.66 grams
Rms = 1.402994 kg/s
Cms = 0.000289 m/N
Vas = 114.31 liters
Sd= 530.93 cm^2
Bl  = 6.288651 Tm
ETA = 1.15 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 93.96 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 14.00 grams
Diameter= 26.00 cm


Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## fermin luna

aadf: Veo una curva esperable. No soy un experto en este asunto pero hice muchas mediciones y no le encuentro la anomalía. Espero que alguien más perspicaz y docto en este tema encuentre palabras más tranquilizantes que las mías, pero en tu lugar no me preocuparía.


----------



## aadf

fermin luna dijo:


> aadf: Veo una curva esperable. No soy un experto en este asunto pero hice muchas mediciones y no le encuentro la anomalía. Espero que alguien más perspicaz y docto en este tema encuentre palabras más tranquilizantes que las mías, pero en tu lugar no me preocuparía.



Hola,

Es la primera vez que mido y no tengo experiencia en el analisis del resultado dado. No me esperaba que la curva vuelva a subir ni tampoco escuchar el parlante sonar por arriba de los 10khz.... No se, tal vez sea normal.

saludos!
Andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aadf dijo:


> Ahora, me extraña el resultado del ensayo. El tema es que escucho el parlante sonar hasta los 15khz, despues mi oido se ve que no siente mas nada.... y se refleja algo extraño (a mi criterio) en el grafico.
> 
> Que les parece que pueda estar pasando???


Asumiendo que hayas ensayado solo el woofer, el problema que tenés se debe al rango de frecuencias que has seleccionado para la prueba. No tiene caso evaluar un woofer mas allá de 1 o 2 kHz, por que aunque vos escuchés "que suena" con frecuencias mas altas, eso no significa que lo haga bien, y con el diámetro de ese woofer, el lóbulo de radiación debe ser un rayo laser por encima de los 3 kHz... descontando las irregularidades de la respuesta propia del cono.
Realizá nuevamente los ensayos, pero eligiendo 2 o 3 kHz como frecuencia límite superior, y ahí te va a desaparecer la subida de impedancia que muestra tu gráfico, que está en una zona donde el woofer no puede/debe operar.

Si el problema que ves es otro, entonces aclaralo por que la bola de cristal hoy no funciona.

PD: Los T/S no se ven taaan mal para ser un Jahro...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . PD: Los T/S no se ven taaan mal para ser un Jahro...





aadf dijo:


> . . . El parlante que estoy probando es un JAHRO de 12", creo de 50W, _*de unos 22 años*_ y sin ninguna etiqueta de modelo. . .



Jahro, en su momento, supo fabricas cosas muy buenas, tengo todavía un par de 13' con características excelentes y que muy posiblemente estén arruinados por el paso del tiempo


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo unico que se puede ver "extraño"  son esos piquitos en la impedancia con masa agregada ... seguro 99% que son vibraciones de la "masa"  ... ya que es dificil pegarla lo suficientemente rigida como para que no vibre ni arruinar el cono .
Pronostico que con ese Qt te va a dar un baffle de unos cuantos litros ...

Yo tengo unos Jahro mas viejos ...del 80's  y aun viven , si bien reenconados con distintas versiones .
Ni buenos ni malos


----------



## aadf

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Asumiendo que hayas ensayado solo el woofer, el problema que tenés se debe al rango de frecuencias que has seleccionado para la prueba. No tiene caso evaluar un woofer mas allá de 1 o 2 kHz, por que aunque vos escuchés "que suena" con frecuencias mas altas, eso no significa que lo haga bien, y con el diámetro de ese woofer, el lóbulo de radiación debe ser un rayo laser por encima de los 3 kHz... descontando las irregularidades de la respuesta propia del cono.
> Realizá nuevamente los ensayos, pero eligiendo 2 o 3 kHz como frecuencia límite superior, y ahí te va a desaparecer la subida de impedancia que muestra tu gráfico, que está en una zona donde el woofer no puede/debe operar.
> 
> Si el problema que ves es otro, entonces aclaralo por que la bola de cristal hoy no funciona.
> 
> PD: Los T/S no se ven taaan mal para ser un Jahro...



Hola,

Sí, es cierto lo que comentas. Sólo me limite a probar el woofer libre y deje el rango entero de frecuencias. Es la primera vez que me meto en este tema de parlantes/cajas.

Gracias!





AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo unico que se puede ver "extraño"  son esos piquitos en la impedancia con masa agregada ... seguro 99% que son vibraciones de la "masa"  ... ya que es dificil pegarla lo suficientemente rigida como para que no vibre ni arruinar el cono .
> Pronostico que con ese Qt te va a dar un baffle de unos cuantos litros ...
> 
> Yo tengo unos Jahro mas viejos ...del 80's  y aun viven , si bien reenconados con distintas versiones .
> Ni buenos ni malos



Puede ser, use un iman parecido a una moneda de un lado y le pegue del otro primero con una tuerca (30gr total) y despues otra arandela que daba 14gr en total.

Voy a descartar errores y medir mas ajustado como recomendo Dr. Zoidberg y despues me metere con el WinISD a ver que caja me sale...

Saludos y gracias.

Andres.


----------



## ocarbone

Fogonazo dijo:


> Jahro, en su momento, supo fabricas cosas muy buenas, tengo todavía un par de 13' con características excelentes y que muy posiblemente estén arruinados por el paso del tiempo



Con campana de chapa, bobina de 2", cono de carton o de pulpa como los HOlimar?, como le comente un tiemp atras tengo unos cuantos.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos. despues de dar vueltas (los caminos de la vida no son lo que yo esperaba . . . . .) estoy listo para usar el cable de Juanfilas y el ARTA para los T/S,ahora,tambien quiero medir la frecuencia de corte de los demas parlantes(medio de carcaza cerrada y tweeter)y demas cosas. . . .como lo hago? donde va conectado el microfono de medicion? (tenga en cuenta mi inexperiencia en el tema y sepan disculpar mi ignorancia) en la compu,en la etapa o donde?
PD: seria bueno un tutorial como el que subio Juan para arrancar este post
Desde ya gracias a todos y saludos


----------



## sergiot

Usá el buscador que ya hay un post con lo que queres hacer.


----------



## polilapo

Buen dia SERGIOT,gracias. Ya intente la busqueda pero no lo encontre,voy a reever la busqueda porque si decis que hay un post en algun lugar debe estar ja. Gracias


----------



## sergiot

Vas a tener que leer todo lo referente cajas acústicas, no recuerdo de quien era el post, pero trataba de varias cosas y entre ellas la medición con micrófono.


----------



## jorger

Acabo de terminar el cable ARTA montado en placa perforada.
En cuanto pueda me pongo a medir con él todo lo que se me ponga por delante 
A ver de qué es capaz ésta maravilla.
Ahí van unas fotos:



Un saludo.


----------



## jorger

Ahí van unas imágenes de las dos primeras mediciones de impedancia, como prueba.
La primera, un Fountek FR58EX de 2" 8Ω tal cual, al aire libre.
Y la segunda es el Tang Band W5-1138SMF, para saber con exactitud la Fb. Como se ve en la gráfica estaba muy abajo (33Hz), así que corregí después la longitud del puerto para subirla un poco, a unos ~36.5Hz. 




Pd: no se si será mi tarjeta de audio, pero a la tercera vez que fui a medir me aparecieron curvas un tanto erráticas, acompañados de una especie de un leve crepitar del altavoz (chasquidos leves aleatorios) que esté midiedo, y supongo que eso es lo que falsea las mediciones.
Lo tengo medio solucionado modificando ésto:



El valor predefinido era de 200ms, y lo subí a 400ms. Sé que es el intervalo de tiempo en el que se van aplicando los tonos. Tardo más en hacer las mediciones, los chasquidos no desaparecen, pero como que al programa le da "tiempo" para ignorar los dichosos. No totalmente, pero casi.
Tengo que probar con una tarjeta externa que tengo por ahí guardada..

Un saludo.


----------



## jorger

Otra vez de vuelta. Siento el multipost, pero creo que este caso puede ser interesante, al menos como curiosidad.

Vuelvo con el Tang Band W5-1138SMF. Ayer medí sus parámetros con el LIMP (tremenda herramienta) para ver cuáles eran los reales, y me he encontrado con varias sorpresas..no sé si para bien o para mal.

A modo de comparativa, dejo los parámetros declarados, y los medidos por mí:

*Teóricos:*
FS=45Hz
SPL=82dB/1w/1m
Re=3.4Ω
Le=0.34mH
Qms=3.56
Qes=0.57
Qts=0.49
Vas=4.85L
Bl=7.17 Tm

*Medidos por mí: *

FS= 54.93Hz
SPL= 79.86dB/1w/1m
Re= 3.4Ω
Qms= 4.77
Qes= 0.81
Qts= 0.692
Vas= 2.97L

Los que están en rojo son los que más me llaman la atención. Una Fs bastante alta, y un Qts/Qes que se alejan mucho de lo que supuestamente deberían ser (y dichos valores obtenidos no le hacen especial ilusión a uno), pero ya sabemos como van éstas cosas. Los fabricantes suelen ser optimistas..

Jugando con el Winisd y simulando exactamente la misma caja, me encuentro ésta diferencia en la respuesta en Fcia:
Negro= con parámetros teóricos
Azul= con parámetros medidos.


Me cuadra muy mucho ya que desde el principio cuando comenté mis primeras impresiones en el otro post, tenía la impresión de que su respuesta era muy plana, sin el pico de la curva negra.. 
Y lo sigo manteniendo ya que, pese a aplicar el LFP a ~78Hz (como lo he tenido hasta ahora), en la curva hay una zona más o menos "recta" que vuelve a coincidir con mis primeras impresiones.

También he tenido en cuenta la respuesta del propio amplificador (o del reproductor de música, una de dos). Y es que ésta va decayendo muy poco a poco desde los 100Hz para abajo, hasta los 20Hz donde hay -3dB mas o menos.
Lo medí una vez con el polímetro (tensión de salida).
Y claro, eso en bajas frecuencias imagino que algo debe afectar 
No sé si puede ser del todo correcto lo que he hecho, llamadme loco: he simulado esa caída aplicando en el Winisd un HPF de 1er orden a 20Hz, y lo he aplicado a todo el conjunto, quedándome con ésta respuesta que es lo que teóricamente debería estar escuchando en la realidad:


Lo que sí se es que quizá son demasiadas suposiciones. Dentro de todo lo subjetivo que es éste tema, intento ser lo más objetivo que puedo sin dejarme llevar por las gráficas 

PD: Me sigue sorprendiendo que un altavoz con una FS tan alta llegue tan abajo en frecuencias bajas. Creedme, no oigo los graves como si estuviesen forzados. No hay cosas raras en todo el rango de frecuencias que reproduce.

PD2: Con los parámetros medidos, el WinisD me tira como diseño predefinido una caja de casi 16L con una Fb de 33Hz. Y una respuesta que si bien está más extendida, es un poco fea.

Un saludo compañeros. Siento por el tocho pero sentía necesidad de comentar todo esto para ver qué se podría sacar en claro, y si en algún punto no voy por buen camino. Me gusta que me corrijan si algo no está bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Revisa las mediciones poniendo a cero la referencia con la llave y haciendo el ensayo con ruido rosa + FFT.


----------



## jorger

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Revisa las mediciones poniendo a cero la referencia con la llave y haciendo el ensayo con ruido rosa + FFT.


Este finde haré lo que me dices. No obstante con el ruido rosa me salía muchísimo ruido... aun así volveré a probar.
Edit: ves algo raro en los datos?
Un saludo !


----------



## jorger

Ya he vuelto. Acabo de volver a medir los parámetros, pero con la senoidal *y colgando el altavoz de una cuerda* en lugar de sujetarlo con la mano. He medido con la senoidal porque con ruido rosa me es imposible. Muchísimo ruido. Es para no verlo.
Ésto es lo que me ha dado:

No ha cambiado mucho pero parece más coherente 

Y esto es lo que me tira el Winisd para el mismo diseño de caja, sin ningún tipo de filtro.
Azul: Medido
Negro: Parámetros teóricos.


Y ya de paso me puse a medir los parámetros de un Fountek FR58EX:


Pd: La masa agregada es una moneda de 2€ pegada con un cuadradito de cinta de doble cara. Aprox 8.55g
Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se lo ve mal, pero mejor subí la imagen de las curvas de impedancia con y sin carga, la misma que usas para calcular los T/S.

Y por el ruido decile que integre 5 o mas curvas


----------



## jorger

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se lo ve mal, pero mejor subí la imagen de las curvas de impedancia con y sin carga, la misma que usas para calcular los T/S.
> 
> Y por el ruido decile que integre 5 o mas curvas


Me pillaste. Ya metí otra vez el altavoz en su caja..menos mal que no borré una captura de pantalla donde se ven las curvas.. aunque está recortada, el panorama es tal que así:


El pico sin carga ronda los 26-27Ω aprox en la Fs (59.93Hz)
Y con la masa agregada se queda en los 48-49Hz con Z=~24.5Ω

Pd: También he medido el JBL GTO-804 y da unos T/S muy similares a los teóricos, con bastante poca diferencia. Creo que el LIMP está trabajando bien.. repito, creo.
Edit: Mañana seguiré haciendo pruebas.
Un saludo !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo le pondria un 50% mas de peso. Se supone que la diferencia entre picos debe rondar entre el 20 y el 30% de.la frecuencia mas alta...


----------



## jorger

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo le pondria un 50% mas de peso. Se supone que la diferencia entre picos debe rondar entre el 20 y el 30% de.la frecuencia mas alta...


Le he tenido que añadir casi el doble de peso para llegar al menos al 20% de diferencia.
Ahora me doy cuenta de que en la propia ventana donde te salen los datos, te indica el % de variación obtenido y el margen recomendado 
En mi caso 20.8% con una masa de 16.2g.
Los parámetros han cambiado a mejor, parece ser:


La Fs ha subido 1.4Hz. En este rato la he medido varias veces para asegurarme de que no cambiaba. Y no cambia. La diferencia respecto a ayer debe ser porque ahora está en frío. Ayer me puse a medirlo al poco de haberle dado uso.

Un saludo !


----------



## AntonioAA

Creo que ya estas cerca de la realidad ... mas aun si la simulacion con los parametros reales no esta tan lejos de la de fabrica .
No le pediria mas. Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Salvo por la Fs, el resto de parámetros son bastante similares a los teóricos.
Según el Winisd éste es el panorama con el LPF y aparte un HPF de 1er Orden simulando un poco la caida de la respuesta del propio amplificador (en mi caso):

*Negro*: Teórico
*Azul*: Medido

Si hay algo que no me cuadra en la simulación es el pico que hay entre los 35-40Hz ya que según mi oído la respuesta es casi totalmente plana (por no decir totamente) hasta que comienza a decaer sobre los 36Hz. No escucho ningún realce tan abajo 
Junto con unos bafles pequeños, lo tengo en mi terraza que da directamente a la calle, donde creo que la acústica es bastante óptima.. porque dentro de casa es horrible.. mucha reverberación y cancelaciones.
El tema es, que no me explico de dónde puede salir ese pico de la gráfica pero, tampoco le hago mucho caso.

Después de horas de escucha, sé que esto es subjetivo pero tengo la necesidad de comentarlo. 
Sinceramente estoy encantadísimo con él. No me esperaba tanto en calidad de sonido y profundidad de graves. Estar escuchando música a un volumen considerable, girarte y ver que semejante reproducción de graves salen de un cono de apenas 4" moviéndose siquiera medio cm..
Os aseguro que es *muy* chocante. Aún no me acostumbro.
Hasta ahora es la mejor compra que he realizado nunca. Sin duda. Salvo por el manejo de potencia, no tiene absolutamente nada que envidiar a subgraves de un tamaño razonable 

AntonioAA, Dr Zoidberg, Juanfilas.. se agradece la ayuda, las correcciones y consideraciones que me habeis dado a entender estos dias (que mas bien semanas). 
Me estoy dando cuenta de que cada vez éste mundillo me gusta más. A seguir :estudiando:

Próximamente me pondré a medir éstos:

Los he visto en equipos comerciales de Samsung. Y que yo recuerde no suenan nada mal para lo que estaban diseñados.
Como los fabrican en masa, el par me ha salido a 7.32€. Precio de risa.
Este finde si llegan a casa me pongo con ellos. 
PD: Sip, me gustan los experimentos.
Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorger dijo:


> *Me estoy dando cuenta de que cada vez éste mundillo me gusta más*. A seguir :estudiando:


  
Eso es lo que sucede cuando te das cuenta que no se trata nada más de hacer una caja con un hueco y atornillar ahí un parlante , y que el proceso de diseño es mas divertido que sentarse a escucharlo...


----------



## jorger

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso es lo que sucede cuando te das cuenta que no se trata nada más de hacer una caja con un hueco y atornillar ahí un parlante , *y que el proceso de diseño es mas divertido que sentarse a escucharlo...*


Totalmente... 
Aparte, la satisfacción de uno mismo al haber puesto empeño, tiempo dedicado para hacerlo lo mejor posible (con gusto, además) y obtener un buen resultado final sabiendo qué es lo que has diseñado exactamente.. no tiene precio


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger dijo:


> Si hay algo que no me cuadra en la simulación es el pico que hay entre los 35-40Hz ya que según mi oído la respuesta es casi totalmente plana (por no decir totamente) hasta que comienza a decaer sobre los 36Hz. No escucho ningún realce tan abajo



Y ahora que has entendido un poco NO VUELVAS A DECIR ESO !!! ... si tu oido realmente se diera cuenta de un dB mas o menos a esa frecuencia ... no serias de este planeta


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Y ahora que has entendido un poco NO VUELVAS A DECIR ESO !!! ... si tu oido realmente se diera cuenta de un dB mas o menos a esa frecuencia ... no serias de este planeta



Con esto en cierto modo me haces recordar a quienes hablan de "agudos cristalinos", "medios sedosos", las diferencias de sonido entre usar cables de colorines y unos normales.. y un muy extenso etc 
Pido disculpas si he sido demasiado "adivino" con mis impresiones.. no me gusta nada esa sensación ahora que me doy cuenta al leer lo que yo mismo escribí 
Que me sirva para las próximas veces.
Un saludo Antonio


----------



## jorger

Otra vez molestando por aquí.
Ayer me llegaron los altavoces de 2.5" que pedí, éstos:
Ver el archivo adjunto 137442
Enseguida me puse a medirlos sin haberlos tocado y me dieron unos parámetros reguleros tirando a malos, entre otros:
-Una Fs medio alta, 220Hz
-Un Qes ligeramente por encima de 1
-Un Qts de 0.8

Lástima que no hicera captura del limp en ese momento para compararlo con lo que viene ahora.

Recordando aquel post sobre el "rodaje" de los altavoces y las variadas opiniones de los fabricantes me dio por hacer una prueba:
Meterles una senoidal a 30Hz funcionando cerca de su Xmax (2mm) durante 5 minutos.

Los medí nuevamente y.. hay diferencia:

No son unos parámetros especialmente buenos, pero tampoco se ven tan mal.. hay casos peores. Caba decir que medí varias veces para asegurarme de que nada cambiaba. Se han estabilizado en lo que se ve ahí.

Pensaba utilizarlos para complementarlos con el TangBand. Lástima que tengan tan poca sensibilidad, no me van a servir para eso.. a menos que compre dos más por lo menos.

El WiniSD me tira ésto:

*Negro*: Diseños predefinidos. Reflex de 0.66L, Fb=101.37Hz // Sellada de 0.46L con Fc de 192.69Hz y Qt 0.795
*Azul*: Reflex toqueteado por mí. 0.52L , Fb=112Hz.

El sellado sería perfecto si lo quiero complementar con el Subwoofer. Pero tendría que hacer comprar 2 altavoces (si no 4) más para compensar el SPL, ya que en sellado teóricamente no aguantan más de 8w sin sobrepasar la Xmax.

El reflex estaría bien para usarlos tal cual, sin nada más, o incluso hacerlos portátiles. Ya veré que hago 
Un saludo !


----------



## tmv26

Hola ,se me hizo imposible conseguir la R de 27ohm ,consegui de 22 , ya que el muy "amable" vendedor que tambien es tecnico , luego de darme una clase gratuita de resistencias me dijo que era lo mas cercano que podia conseguir .
Me sirve igual o trato de conseguir una mas cercana a los 27 ohms .
dese ya muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

No hay problemas!ema... Sólo hay que configurar el valor en el programa...


----------



## Alexis0159

Hola les cuento que yo tengo mis altavoces armados a ojo, las cajas son mas grandes que el altavoz, son cajitas de plastico y me doy cuenta que las cajas tienen que ser del tamaño acorde al altavoz no? Y esto para tener mejor respuestas en bajas frecuencias y por ende mas suspension del cono no? Porque yo si escucho musica con frecuencias superiores a 40hz el cono no tiene suspension y mas si el tubo de sintonia es muy largo. Estas cajas tienen la frecuencia de corte a 36hz.

Ya voy a tener en cuenta estos parametros cuando tenga tiempo veré como armar ese cable no es complicado, tengo pc pero no tiene entrada de línea, sino microfono, tampoco tengo los imanes que se necesitan. Saludos


----------



## oruam

Buenas tardes estimados! Tras leer el tema, y seguir el tutorial sobre como armar el cable, lo puse a prueba realizando la medición de un bafle Aiwa, modelo SX-N330, ante lo cual me dió la gráfica que adjunto. y de la lectura de dicho gráfico se desprendería: El bafle está sintonizado a 86,24 Hz? y que representaría el incremento que se observa en torno a los 3 Khz? La idea es ponerlo a prueba, confirmar que realiza en forma correcta las mediciones, y después encarar la construcción de un par de bafles, aunque también voy a realizar mediciones de parámetros en unos pares de parlantes que tengo por acá, aunque eso será para el tema que hay sobre los parametros según las marcas. Saludos cordiales, y espero seguir aprendiendo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si has medido un baffle completo, esa curva no es muy representativa por la influencia de xover.
Que mediste de ese baffle? Solo el woofer o mid-bass, o el baffle completo??


----------



## oruam

Buenas tardes! medí el bafle completo, como viene de fabrica, la impedancia del woofer es de 6 Ohms, y tiene como divisores para medios y agudos un par de capacitores, en realidad es una primer prueba, como para ir conociendo el programa!



este gráfico es de un parlante que encontré en mi casa, la marca JD Audio, de 6 pulgadas, el modelo es JD601PA-864, el cual no trajo ningún parámetro, salvo que es de 4 ohm, potencia máxima 100 w, y RMS 30 W, en este paso añadí la masa con el método de los imanes, queda pendiente determinar los parámetros ya que en estos días voy a pesar en balanza de precisión, una vez que tenga ese dato le mido todo! Mientras, me gustaria ir conociendo que datos puedo obtener a partir del gráfico o como interpretarlo correctamente!


----------



## jorger

oruam dijo:


> Actualizado después de 33 minutos ---------- [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> este gráfico es de un parlante que encontré en mi casa, la marca JD Audio, de 6 pulgadas, el modelo es JD601PA-864, el cual no trajo ningún parámetro, salvo que es de 4 ohm, potencia máxima 100 w, y RMS 30 W, en este paso añadí la masa con el método de los imanes, queda pendiente determinar los parámetros ya que en estos días voy a pesar en balanza de precisión, una vez que tenga ese dato le mido todo! Mientras, me gustaria ir conociendo que datos puedo obtener a partir del gráfico o como interpretarlo correctamente!


Consejo:
Ten cuidado con el método de los imanes para la masa agregada. No deben interactuar lo más mínimo con la campana del altavoz ni con el iman del mismo. En tu caso tratándose de un altavoz relativamente pequeño, sería fácil que te falsearan las mediciones, ya que estárán muy cerca de ambas partes.
A la mínima que afecten al movimiento del cono, date por muerto ensando:

Por otro lado. Suponiendo que las medición de impedancia está bien (por lo anterior dicho), observando la gráfica vas a tener mucha suerte si el factor eléctrico (Qes) no te da por encima de 2.
Es uno de los parámetros más importantes, y te da una idea de qué tan bueno o malo puede llegar a ser el altavoz en cuestión. Un Qes medio razonable está por debajo de 1 como aproximación.
He medido altavoces con curvas de impedancia idénticas a la tuya, y son un desastre.
Pero como bien dices, para trastear con el programa y hacerte con él, está perfecto :aprobación:
Estoy atento a los parámetros que te resulten. Tengo curiosidad !
Un saludo.


----------



## oruam

Y si en lugar de imanes pruebo colocar una pequeña bolsa con arroz o algo similar sobre el cono? digo arroz, o arena, o algo que permita sumar el peso, pero que a su vez no se desplace del lugar...





juanfilas dijo:


> El parlante lo pones "boca arriba" y listo, lo único que va a pasar es que el cono se va a meter un poco para adentro, pero muy poco, con lo cual, seguís en la zona lineal.
> Los imanes interactúan con el motor del parlante, pero lo único que pasa es que se atraen o se repelen con lo cual, de nuevo, el cono sale un poco para afuera o se mete un poco para adentro, pero la masa sigue siendo la misma (acá lo que importa es la inercia, como la atracción o repulsión es Cte. la inercia no varia) ¿me explico?
> 
> 
> 
> Y considerando lo que dijo Juan... debería funcionar entonces con los imanes, yo tengo un par de los pequeños que vienen en los estuches de celulares, y sobre el otro lado del cono pienso usar unas tuercas pequeñas, a los efectos de tener un poquito mas de masa


----------



## jorger

oruam dijo:


> Y si en lugar de imanes pruebo colocar una pequeña bolsa con arroz o algo similar sobre el cono? digo arroz, o arena, o algo que permita sumar el peso, pero que a su vez no se desplace del lugar...



La masa que coloques en el cono debe ser firme totalmente. Una bolsa de arena, arroz, lo que sea, no te servirá porque lo que haya dentro de la bolsa "bailará", se desplazará a poco que el cono vibre. Yo lo que suelo hacer siempre es pegar la masa con cinta de doble cara pero ojo, esto solo vale para conos rígidos, que NO sean de papel o cartón prensado, o derivados. Porque al despegar la cinta te cargas la superficie del cono. Se desprende parte de la fibra.
Lo digo porque ya me pasó una vez, aunque fue con un altavoz que ya no quería para nada.
Todos los altavoces que he medido a excepcion de ese, han sido de cono de plástico o algun compuesto, o bien de domo convado de un compuesto plástico. Leí por estos lares (no me hagas mucho caso) que se puede usar plastilina ensando:
A ver que opinan los demás. (?)

Edit: Lo de los imanes, a mi manera de ver, solo podria ser un problema en altavoces medio chicos (tu caso).
En el caso de que exista atracción hacia el motor, mi teoría (que solo es una teoría) es que la masa no sería la misma estando el cono "arriba" que estando "abajo" y de ahí las posibles irregularidades. No se movería de la misma manera en un sentido que en otro, que es a lo que me quiero referir.
Ya que en el primer caso la atracción es mínima, pero cuando el cono se mueve hacia dentro hay mayor atracción y "pesaría más". Además contando que el cono del altavoz por naturaleza mecánica del sistema, tiende a moverse en mayor o menor medida según que frecuencias.
No sé si estoy en lo cierto o me equivoco completamente, pero personalmente no me gusta la idea de que el movimiento del cono se pueda ver afectado por atracción o repulsión magnética de los imanes "masa" del cono.
En altavoces grandes no veo problema alguno ya que la distancia de los imanes a cualquier otra parte del altavoz es grande. Pero en altavoces no tan grandes me hace pensar que no es la mejor opción 
Un saludo.


----------



## aguirregus

Yo usé varias veces monedas pegadas con cinta, pero siempre fue pegandolas a conos de material que sabia que no se iba a deteriorar al despegar la cinta.
Saludos!


----------



## juanfilas

Yo estoy usando plastilina, es lo mejor!


----------



## oruam

¡Buen día! Paso a comentarles, después de poder pesar un juego de imanes y tuercas con la balanza de precisión, compre un parlante Jahro, modelo WC6-AG de 8 Ohm, el cual no trae parámetros, lo someti a un par de horas de barridos de frecuencia, estos son los resultados, van los parámetros y la gráfica obtenida, la idea es que me ayuden a la correcta interpretación de los resultados, y en breve a la vez voy a repetir la prueba con unas monedas que también pese, para ver que variación producen los imanes. Todo es con el objetivo de aprender un poco mas! Saludos!!! 

Fs  = 64.63 Hz
Re  = 7.90 ohms[dc]
Le  = 224.61 uH
L2  = 304.36 uH
R2  = 9.38 ohms
Qt  = 1.99
Qes = 3.20
Qms = 5.23
Mms = 9.88 grams
Rms = 0.735582 kg/s
Cms = 0.000614 m/N
Vas = 20.43 liters
Sd= 153.94 cm^2
Bl  = 3.177477 Tm
ETA = 0.17 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 84.44 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 8.92 grams
Diameter= 14.00 cm


----------



## jorger

oruam dijo:


> ¡Buen día! Paso a comentarles, después de poder pesar un juego de imanes y tuercas con la balanza de precisión, compre un parlante Jahro, modelo WC6-AG de 8 Ohm, el cual no trae parámetros, lo someti a un par de horas de barridos de frecuencia, estos son los resultados, van los parámetros y la gráfica obtenida, la idea es que me ayuden a la correcta interpretación de los resultados, y en breve a la vez voy a repetir la prueba con unas monedas que también pese, para ver que variación producen los imanes. Todo es con el objetivo de aprender un poco mas! Saludos!!!
> 
> Fs  = 64.63 Hz
> Re  = 7.90 ohms[dc]
> Le  = 224.61 uH
> L2  = 304.36 uH
> R2  = 9.38 ohms
> Qt  = 1.99
> Qes = 3.20
> Qms = 5.23
> Mms = 9.88 grams
> Rms = 0.735582 kg/s
> Cms = 0.000614 m/N
> Vas = 20.43 liters
> Sd= 153.94 cm^2
> Bl  = 3.177477 Tm
> ETA = 0.17 %
> Lp(2.83V/1m) = 84.44 dB
> 
> Added Mass Method:
> Added mass = 8.92 grams
> Diameter= 14.00 cm


Se agradece que vayas a hacer la comparación entre imanes y pesos no magnéticos. Así veo si lo que dije, son paranoyas mias o no. Nunca he dispuesto de imanes con peso conocido para hacer la comparación por mí mismo. De ahí que me interese lo que vas a hacer 

Según veo la gráfica del peso añadido, veo irregularidades evidentes que te pueden falsear las mediciones. Y son por el peso añadido que no está pegado de manera totalmente firme al cono, con lo que a poco que éste vibre, el peso también lo hará pero "a su manera".
Intenta mejorar eso y vuelve a probar. Te debe salir una gráfica sin picos raros.

Cuando lo consigas, vuelve a postear los parámetros medidos. Y te explicaré como buenamente pueda que es o en qué puede afectar cada parámetro. 

Juanfilas, AntonioAA, Dr, Zoidberg conocen más que nadie éste tema, te podrán ayudar más que yo. Pero de primeras te aviso que esos parámetros que mediste no son muy esperanzadores.

Edit: por último, coloca una masa un poquito mayor. Entre las dos curvas debe haber aprox un 25% de diferencia en frecuencia de resonancia. Ahí en tu caso la diferencia se me hace pequeña. 
El porcentaje de diferencia te lo dice el mismo programa justo antes de darle al botón de calcular parámetros.
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como dice el amigo jorger, esa irregularidad en la curva puede deberse a vibracion de la masa .. y por tanto resultado incorrecto . 
Y tambien opino que si esos son los parametros .. son feos para ser delicado .
Qt debe ser menor a 1 y si es posible menor a 0,5 ! 
Te recomiendo que vuelvas a medir teniendo en cuenta lo que te decimos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La diferencia de masa está bien, no hay mucho problema con eso, pero asegurate de sujetar bien los imanes y no le metás mucho "volumen" al parlante.... los T/S son parámetros de señal débil!!!
Amigo Antonio... no vió usted que el parlante es un Jahro???? Parece que esta empresa está trabajando mejor... todos los parlantes tienen un *Qts=2.0*   ... LPM...


----------



## jorger

Yo rara vez he medido altavoces con semejante valor de Qts. Uno de ellos recuerdo no hace mucho, me dió un Qt=3 y pico. Era un altec lansing de 3". Directo a la basura, no sin antes haberme reido un rato 
Hace un par de dias me puse a medir los satélites de un Logitech X210 que está en las últimas. Qts y Qes rondando 2. Y eso que tienen imán doble para bajar las Q. Aparte de la sensibilidad, 80dB 1w/1m. No sé que hacer con ellos 
El woofer igual de malo. Bueno, en general todo el equipo es bastante malo cuando te pones a analizarlo. Entre otras cosas porque la impedancia de carga mínima del IC amplificador es de 8ohm, y el woofer que traia era de 4.
Las cosas que se encuentra uno, oye.
Pd: tengo un imán para los altavoces de baja sensibilidad. Me persiguen.


----------



## oruam

Excelentes los comentarios!  Tengo un nuevo problema, resulta ser que el software despues de un par de veces ha comenzado a tildarse, digo el software porque revise el cable varias veces, solde nuevamente y sin embargo se tilda, en cualquier frecuencia, con el ruido rosa no, pero con la otra opción! y que conste que dije q compre el jahro para aprender! jajaja! gracias por los aportes y sigo tratando!


----------



## jorger

oruam dijo:


> Excelentes los comentarios!  Tengo un nuevo problema, resulta ser que el software despues de un par de veces ha comenzado a tildarse, digo el software porque revise el cable varias veces, solde nuevamente y sin embargo se tilda, en cualquier frecuencia, con el ruido rosa no, pero con la otra opción! y que conste que dije q compre el jahro para aprender! jajaja! gracias por los aportes y sigo tratando!


A mí ultimamente me pasa también. La mayoria de las veces. Intalé Windows 10 no hace mucho y me pasa a raiz de eso.
Se queda pillado en cualquier frecuencia mientras estás midiendo. Deja de responder, no hace nada. Lo que sí me he dado cuenta es que si esperas unos segundos continua con el barrido de frecuencias hasta el final sin problemas 
Un saludo.


----------



## oruam

Logre que ande por un rato, jaja, usandolo en compatibilidad para windows xp SP3, realicé una medición sin masa, y luego sobre dicha gráfica obtenida tres mediciones: dos con imanes (variando un poco las posiciones en el cono) y una tercera con dos monedas pegadas con cinta sobre el guardapolvo, los tres resultados los cargué en un excel el cual les adjunto para que vean, de paso se puede comentar si es coherente lo que se ve! Saludos!!!


----------



## jorger

oruam dijo:


> Logre que ande por un rato, jaja, usandolo en compatibilidad para windows xp SP3, realicé una medición sin masa, y luego sobre dicha gráfica obtenida tres mediciones: dos con imanes (variando un poco las posiciones en el cono) y una tercera con dos monedas pegadas con cinta sobre el guardapolvo, los tres resultados los cargué en un excel el cual les adjunto para que vean, de paso se puede comentar si es coherente lo que se ve! Saludos!!!


Hubiera estado bien que postearas las graficas de cada caso.
Viendo los resultados me sorprende que la posición de los imanes haga variar los parámetros. Creo (y digo creo) que no estaba equivocado cuando dije que podían afectar. De todas formas la proxima vez vuelve a postear gráficas para que podamos ver el panorama.

Ahora, teniendo los parámetros de los 3 casos, yo haría una media entre ellos.
Un saludo.


----------



## oruam

Muchas gracias por el comentario! El tema era que venia tildándose demasiado el programa y en ese momento que dejo de hacerlo aproveche a buscar los parámetros y me olvide de las capturas de las gráficas! Si en estos días logro que la racha siga, subo varias mediciones y gráficas, así de paso me ayudan con el correspondiente análisis  

Bueno, después de unos días peleando con Windows 7 y Limp, pude realizar las mediciones. Repito los datos del parlante: Jahro WC6-AG, seis pulgadas, impedancia 8 Ohm, respuesta de frecuencia 40 Hz- 4500 Hz, potencia máxima 100 W Sensibilidad 89 db+-3/w/m. Creyendo un poco en los datos del fabricante, realicé las mediciones en el rango de frecuencia mencionado, obteniendo la primer gráfica:



Luego una primer medición con dos imanes y dos tuercas, colocados en el cono, opuestos y sobre el borde exterior, obteniendo los siguientes resultados:







Segunda medición: empleando los mismos elementos, pero colocándolos cerca del centro:







Tercer medición: situando el peso en la zona media del cono (siempre en posición opuesta para mantener el equilibrio del peso)







Cuarta medición: Luego, pegando monedas con cinta en el cono, una por lado (en el caso de las monedas el peso aumenta):







Quinta medición: En este caso, al ver los resultados, quedan algunos valores sin calcular porque el desplazamiento de los valores queda fuera del rango que dí al barrido, pero lo pongo igual:







Algunas conclusiones: Si bien tanto en el caso de los imanes, como las monedas, existen variaciones en los valores, otros se mantienen constantes... A mi entender se debe mas a una cuestión de inercia por la posición de la masa añadida que a la posible influencia de los imanes...

Escucho opiniones, criticas, y demás. y ya que tengo un par de parlantes, la idea es colocar uno en una caja que tengo por ahi, y al otro fabricarle la caja teniendo en cuenta lo que vengo viendo con Limp, luego someterlos a comparación, para ver cuan apreciable es la diferencia!, para lo cual obviamente necesitaré de ayuda de ustedes  Saludos!


----------



## marabito

buenas a todos disculpen tengo la siguiente pregunta, en la base de datos del WINISD, si quiero visualizar los parametros de T/S de cualquier parlante  ,se puede, si asi es como  procedo;


----------



## oruam

Buenas tardes, hay un tema respecto al winISD, respecto a la base de datos, tiene cargado muchos modelos de diferentes marcas, pero en el caso de no figurar hay que hacer los calculos de los parámetros! que es lo que se esta viendo acá! espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## marabito

Hola oruam, veo que no me hice entender, (soy nuevo en la materia) sigo el foro desde hace poco y me arme los cables como indico juan filas en su post y logre relevar con gran alegria los parametros de algun parlante,pero si tomo alguno de la base de datos del winisd y quiero ver los parametros ,no aparecen y se me va directamente al tipo de caja propuesto por winisd. Tanbien me di cuenta que existen varias versiones del winisd (winisd pro alpha, winisd 0.4x) y no tengo este problema con las dos versiones) tal vez no la descargue correctamente, o tal ves no funcione correctamente con el tipo de window que tengo instalado ? no se , de cualquier manera agradezco mucho que contestaras ya que me habia ya resignado, estoy remando espero mejorar,,,,


----------



## jorger

marabito dijo:


> Hola oruam, veo que no me hice entender, (soy nuevo en la materia) sigo el foro desde hace poco y me arme los cables como indico juan filas en su post y logre relevar con gran alegria los parametros de algun parlante,pero si tomo alguno de la base de datos del winisd y quiero ver los parametros ,no aparecen y se me va directamente al tipo de caja propuesto por winisd. Tanbien me di cuenta que existen varias versiones del winisd (winisd pro alpha, winisd 0.4x) y no tengo este problema con las dos versiones) tal vez no la descargue correctamente, o tal ves no funcione correctamente con el tipo de window que tengo instalado ? no se , de cualquier manera agradezco mucho que contestaras ya que me habia ya resignado, estoy remando espero mejorar,,,,



En todas las versiones de WinisD hay opción de ver parámetros desde la base de datos. No tienes más que buscar.


----------



## oruam

Ahhh! No te había entendido! bueno, yo tampoco soy muy nuevo en el tema pero trato de ayudarte! una vez que mediste el parlante, lo ideal es abrir tu versión de winISD y donde te deja elegir el parlante según marca y modelo, tenes que crear uno nuevo, y ahí cargas los datos obtenidos en tu medición, lo guardas, y ya queda listo en tu base, disponible para realizar las simulaciones que quieras!
y para ver los parametros de cada parlante de la base, es cuestión de tildar *show driver parameters* en la ventana de nuevo proyecto!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para ver los parámetros de cada parlante disponible en el WinISD hay que trabajar sobre la base de datos de parlantes. Cuando la accedan les aparece un listado de todos los drivers disponibles y abriendo el que les interese pueden ver sus parámetros.


----------



## marabito

*H*ola a todos, bueno gracias por los aportes, logr*é* ver los famosos parámetros aunque me sirven solo como ejercicio, porque aquí se consigue poco y nada de los parlantes de la base de datos , pero creo que lo mas importante del programa es poder sacarlos con cualquier parlante disponible, ahora pregunto el programa es lo suficientemente preciso? (entendiendo que la masa agregada y la resistencia de 27ohm tienen que ser medidas con mucha pre*c*i*s*ión) , he leido que los mas poderosos (pero ina*c*cesibles por el precio) son LEAP, MLSSA, DE LINEAR X, que saben al respecto? un saludo y a pronto


----------



## AntonioAA

marabito dijo:


> hola a todos, bueno gracias por los aportes, logre ver los famosos parámetros aunque me sirven solo como ejercicio, porque aquí se consigue poco y nada de los parlantes de la base de datos , pero creo que lo mas importante del programa es poder sacarlos con cualquier parlante disponible,ahora pregunto el programa es lo suficientemente preciso? (entendiendo que  la masa agregada y la resistencia de 27ohm tienen que ser medidas con mucha presicion) , he leido que los mas poderosos (pero inaxcesibles por el precio) son LEAP, MLSSA, DE LINEAR X, que saben al respecto? un saludo y a pronto



Probablemente no consigas ninguno de los parlantes de la base de datos , lo mas importante es que estes en condiciones de medir tu parlante si encaras un proyecto , o comparar los de un cierto parlante con alguno de los "famosos" ....


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes a todos. Un aporte, nada mas, volviendo al tema de los imanes, los discos rigidos tienen en su interior uno o dos imanes de neodimio y estan asentados en placas de un material antimagnetico (creo q*ue* acero inoxidable) lo que evita atraccion magnetica hacia ese lado, entonces, usandolos con el iman contra la membrana no tendria ninguna infuencia ni en la bobina ni en la campana (en el caso de que sea de chapa) ya que estaria aislado por la placa que digo. 

*A*si son, la chapa de asiento permite sostenerlos para manipularlos. Espero q*ue* les sirva


----------



## jorger

Hace unas semanas vi un video de una empresa dedicada al diseño de bafles. En una de las escenas salía el altavoz boca arriba a cierta altura del suelo en un soporte para medir los T/S. Le tenían puesto como masa agregada una especie de plastilina. Me resultó curioso.
Un saludo.


----------



## elucches

jorger dijo:


> Hace unas semanas vi un video de una empresa dedicada al diseño de bafles. En una de las escenas salía el altavoz boca arriba a cierta altura del suelo en un soporte para medir los T/S. Le tenían puesto como masa agregada una especie de plastilina. Me resultó curioso.
> Un saludo.



El mismo Small sugirió hacer eso (en uno de los apéndices de la serie sobre bafles con ventana) (y tal vez no fue el primero).

Ya que estoy, por si no fueron publicados antes en este foro los enlaces a los trabajos de Thiele y de Small, en readresearch.co.uk /articles.php se pueden encontrar.


----------



## marabito

hOLA A TODOS , tengo serios problemas con el winisd pro alpha, se me cuelga siempre,(tengo window 7)  en cambio la version  winisd beta no ,pero es mas limitada, y lo principal ,al medir parlantes que en lo cuales ya conosco los parametros dados por el fabricante y compararlos con los medidos con ARTA son diferentes, Y al calcular la caja siempre me da volumenes muy altos,(por ej parlante medido JBL 2441H VERSION 4 OHM,) Aguien me puede tirar una soga, gracias


----------



## sergiot

Te recomiendo medir varias veces el parlante con el arta para verificar que las mediciones están correctas, y de ser todas iguales, confiaría mas en tus mediciones que a las que te da el winsd.


----------



## jorger

Los parámetros que proporcionan los fabricantes son una aproximación. No hay ningún altavoz exactamente igual que otro, asique los parámetros medidos siempre varían respecto a los declarados.
Edito: los parámetros medidos también pueden variar sustancialmente de los teóricos si el altavoz es completamente nuevo. Me ha pasado con cada altavoz que he comprado. Basta con hacerlos excursionar cerca (repito, cerca, no en el límite) de la Xmax durante unos 4-5 minutos constantes. Después ya se pueden medir de manera más fiable. De todas formas es algo que ya se ha mencionado varias veces en el foro..


----------



## marabito

hola muchachos, agradezco ante todo que me hayan contestado el post, ahora vamos por parte(como decia Napoleon "vistame despacio que estoy apurado). Los parametros deL jbl que yo mido con el ARTA no los comparo con la base de datos que viene en WINISD, los comparo con la hoja DE DATOS , oficial que suministra JBL . Estoi hablando de JBL AMERICANO (NO SELENIUM ,NI JBL HARMAN), creo que es una de las fabricas mas importante de parlantes (o lo era hace unos años) y por lo tanto confiable, por supuesto los parametros no seran nunca exactamente iguales a los declarados en su hoja, pero tendrian que dar muy similares ,creo, (ahora lo que si reconozco es que no hice rodar por unas horas el woofer con ruido rosa o con alguna onda de baja frecuencia para hablandarlo, eso lo que hare ahora),por otro lado lo que mas me preocupa es que ingresando los parametros medidos con arta (en el WINISD version beta) sean los del JBL o algun otro parlante (no chino) me arroja unas cajas enormes?? ustedes sabran como ayudarme, hasta luego 
beta)


----------



## jorger

marabito dijo:


> hola muchachos, agradezco ante todo que me hayan contestado el post, ahora vamos por parte(como decia Napoleon "vistame despacio que estoy apurado). Los parametros deL jbl que yo mido con el ARTA no los comparo con la base de datos que viene en WINISD, los comparo con la hoja DE DATOS , oficial que suministra JBL . Estoi hablando de JBL AMERICANO (NO SELENIUM ,NI JBL HARMAN), creo que es una de las fabricas mas importante de parlantes (o lo era hace unos años) y por lo tanto confiable, por supuesto los parametros no seran nunca exactamente iguales a los declarados en su hoja, pero tendrian que dar muy similares ,creo, (ahora lo que si reconozco es que no hice rodar por unas horas el woofer con ruido rosa o con alguna onda de baja frecuencia para hablandarlo, eso lo que hare ahora),por otro lado lo que mas me preocupa es que ingresando los parametros medidos con arta (en el WINISD version beta) sean los del JBL o algun otro parlante (no chino) me arroja unas cajas enormes?? ustedes sabran como ayudarme, hasta luego
> beta)


Tengo un sub JBL GTO 804, después de casi 3 años de uso (lo compré en 2012 y deje de usarlo hace tiempo) le medí los parámetros por curiosidad, y siguen siendo muuy parecidos a los de la hoja de datos.
Y si, antes me referí a la hoja de dstos, no a la base de dstos del winisd 

A otra cosa, no es necesario rodarlos durante horas (normalmente). Aunque , hace relativamente poco compré un Tangband W5-1138SMF, al principio los parámetros eran medio malos, según las horas de uso y repetidas mediciones, se fue acercando cada vez más a lo que indica el fabricante. Por casualidades de la vida el winisd me tiraba curvas muy similares, y tampoco noté diferencias escuchándolo mientras se "amoldaba". Ese fue un caso MUY particular, lo cuento solo como anécdota. Terminó con unos parámetros realmente cercanos a los declarados.

Otro caso que he tenido recientemente, unos Full rango de 2.5". Antes de estrenarlos los medí, no eran unos parametros muy esperanzadores (Fs por encima de los 200Hz, Qes y Qt por encima de 1, entre otros). Los rodé durante 3 minutos cerca de su Xmax. Mejoraron notablemente sobre todo los factores Q.

Por ultimo, el volumen de la caja calculado por el winisd a veces puede ser algo exagerado, pero depende mucho del Vas del altavoz. Y también del aligment que selecciones. Aparte, no tienes por qué seguir al pie de la letra el diseño predefinido, puedes toquetearlo un poco.
Hay varios temas (incluido este) donde se resuelven dudas de ese tipo. Toca leer.

Un saludo.


----------



## sergiot

El winsd te da el volumen de la caja para que la respuesta sea plana, de ahí a adoptar esas medidas es cuestión de cada uno y de la posibilidad de realizarla tal cual lo pide el programa.

Si el volumen es muy exagerando lo vas modificando y vas viendo como cambia la respuesta, y de esa manera podes optar por un volumen mas acorde y quizás el realce a baja frecuencia no sea tan molesto.


----------



## jorger

Voy a dar una ayuda para quienes tengan un "problemilla" que tuve yo casi desde el principio con el limp.
Si no recuerdo mal, a más de uno le ha ocurrido que al tratar de medir altavoces con stepped sine, aparece un sonido de _fritura_ casi constante y muy feo. Muchas veces sin ser muy relevante me ha estropeado un poco las curvas de impedancia (algo de ruido), sobre todo en la cúspide del pico de resonancia aparecía una deformación y el punto máximo de impedancia quedaba asimétrico respecto a la curva en sí. Tenia que medir varias veces hasta que me daba bien.

Ésto es lo que hice ayer por la tarde. Todo un éxito:
Nos vamos al panel de control y nos vamos al apartado de sonido. Ahí seleccionamos _Altavoces/auriculares_. A continuación nos vamos a _Opciones avanzadas_ y seleccionamos un Sampling rate que queramos sin ser demasiado bajo y *sin superar los 96000Hz*. Más adelante veremos por qué. Éste es el que puse yo:

Aplicamos los cambios.
Ahora nos vamos a la configuración de micrófono externo, y seleccionamos *exactamente* el mismo sampling rate que pusimos para la salida de audio:


Aplicamos los cambios y abrimos el Limp.
Nos vamos a Setup/Measurement. En la parte inferior izqu. de la ventana, seleccionamos el sampling rate que elegimos antes. El límite son 96000Hz, por eso dije más arriba que en el panel de control no se debe poner un valor más alto que ese.

Le damos a "ok". 

Ahora nos vamos a Setup/Audio devices. En la ventana que nos sale, seleccionamos _Wave format_ y ponemos Float. 


Le damos a "ok" y ya hemos terminado. Me funcionó a la perfección ya que el sonido de fritura desapareció completamente. Así da gusto. Las curvas y picos de impedancia me salen perfectos.
Esto me permitió además aumentar la velocidad de escaneo sin problemas.

Ni que decir que la recomendación de igualar todos los sampling rate la he sacado del manual del Limp que está en inglés. Pero bueno, no estaba de más postearlo aquí 

Un saludo.


----------



## polilapo

Muy buenas tardes a todos. Despues de muchos meses de leer el foro y demas cosas y de renegar con compu,cable y demas CONSEGUI HACER ANDAR EL ARTA, gracias a Antonio que me remodelo el cable y me construyo una Caja Arta y su insistencia a que siga. Aca subo mediciones a ver que les parece mi woofer 12" marca EMAVE industria Santafesina. La fabrica me paso el volumen de caja y tubos de sintonia y con eso arme caja (no sabia que existia todo esto y fue antes de entrar al foro) a la cual le medi la sintonia (subo imagenes). Sin mas y esperando opiniones y consejos mientras me peleo con el WINisd ja



La caja con dos tubos queda sintonizada en 47.61Hz y con un solo tubo a 34.61Hz lo que seria malo ya que esta abajo de la Fs. Los tubos tienen 7.5cm de largo,deberia acortarlos para poder bajar la sintonia y que llege a 43Hz? se justifica bajar 4.7Hz?. Gracias por los aportes


----------



## AntonioAA

Bienvenido al mundo de las mediciones !!
( Advertencia: no nos hacemos responsables de adicciones y otros males que cause ) 
Se ven limpitas ( bajaste la masa , eh? ) y el parlante promete....
Te falta meterlo en el WinIsd y simular con tu caja los comportamientos a una y otra sintonia .
Las buenas costumbres indican que sintonizar a 34Hz esta MAL ....
Y si simulas bajar un poco la sintonia fijate si vale la pena  .
Otra : si acortas SUBE la sintonia!!


----------



## polilapo

El problema estaba en la ficha de salida de la notebook ja. Estoy con el WINisd y no me deja hacer la grafica mas alla de 1KHz,la caja sale y es casi como la tengo hecha. Esto me va en Win. Voy a option pero no me deja modificar las escalas. Que hago?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> El problema estaba en la ficha de salida de la notebook ja. Estoy con el WINisd y no me deja hacer la grafica mas alla de 1KHz,la caja sale y es casi como la tengo hecha. Esto me va en Win. Voy a option pero no me deja modificar las escalas. Que hago?


Y para que querés ver la respuesta del woofer mas allá de 1 kHz??? Es lo que se imagina el WinISD...

Para cambiar la escala en X haces click con el boton derecho en el fondo de la ventana donde tenés la curva -> Options y ahí tenés los valores iniciales y finales de frecuencia, los cambiás y listo.


----------



## polilapo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y para que querés ver la respuesta del woofer mas allá de 1 kHz??? Es lo que se imagina el WinISD...


Buenas noches Dr. pense que el winisd daba la grafica de respuesta en frecuencia.
En las imagenes que subo esta en verde la grafica que me da con la caja existente de 60litros (segun datos del fabricante) y en rojo esta la que me da el winisd . . . . .como interpreto las graficas? que tengo que hacer? porque una caja de 300 litros en muy grande y esta sintonizada 10Hz abajo de la Fs.
Gracias por la ayuda
PD. esto no iria en otro temas? perdon si es off topic


----------



## AntonioAA

La respuesta "util" del winisd no pasa de los 500 Hz ! 

Como te anticipe , ese parlante necesita un CAJON de 300lts . !! ( muy usual en esa epoca ) 
Como la ingenieria es una eterna solucion de compromisos ... te diria que simules con 150lts , no es perfecto pero mucho mejor .... y es lo que hay .
Un truco , que no estoy seguro que funcione , seria poner mucho aislante , ya que te da una respuesta exagerada , entonces el parlante "vería" un volumen mayor .... pero con mas de 50 lts obviamente.

Eso solo lo vas a poder evaluar midiendo ...


Lo que me llama la atención a traves de tus mediciones parciales , es como fue subiendo el Vas ( gran actor en el tamaño de la caja , junto con Qts ) 
Y ninguno de los dos es exagerado , pero los calculos son calculos


----------



## polilapo

Hola a tooodos, la medición que vale es la ultima. El Arta me dice q*ue *la caja esta sintonizada en 47Hz, anoche simule en el winisd con 60 litros y me dio las curvas que subí y no se interpretarlas. Hoy pruebo otros volúmenes. Gracias


----------



## sergiot

Según el win con la caja de 60L tenes ese realce de un poco mas de 2dB en los 95Hz, es una zona muy audible y vas a escuchar un exceso de nivel en esa zona, a diferencia de la respuesta de la línea roja que es "casi" plana sin coloraciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Hola a tooodos,la medición que vale es la ultima. El Arta me dice q la caja esta sintonizada en 47Hz,anoche simule en el winisd con 60 litros y me dio las curvas que subí y no se interpretarlas. Hoy pruebo otros volúmenes. Gracias


El problema con las cajas bass-reflex es que su comportamiento no depende solo del volumen de la caja (eso solo vale para las cajas selladas) sino también de algo que se llama "ajuste".. que a la larga termina siendo el tipo de curva de respuesta que se quiera lograr B4, QB3, Ch4.. etc en función del Qb.
Entonces, no es cuestión de comenzar a poner volúmenes al boleo manteniendo el mismo port por que vas a terminar con cualquier tipo de respuesta... tal como la verde esa de la figura.
Lo que tenés que hacer es seleccionar el tipo de ajuste deseado cuando comenzás el proyecto, dejando el recomendaddo inicialmente por el WinISD y probando los otros. Recién entonces podés intentar "retocar un poquito" los volúmenes a ver como va... pero el margen de cambio de volumen es bastaaante reducido antes de irse al diablo con el ajuste, así que también vas a tener que retocar el port para conformar la curva de respuesta.

Sinceramente, con un Qts de 0.5 y un Vas que no es taaan grande, yo probaría con una caja sellada a ver que onda... por que la respuesta de segundo orden de la caja sellada es mucho mas "maleable" que la de cuarto orden de la bass-reflex, y aunque tenga una Fb no tan baja suele integrarse mucho mejor el ambiente... que es lo que se escucha a fin de cuentas...


----------



## polilapo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> se llama "ajuste".. que a la larga termina siendo el tipo de curva de respuesta que se quiera lograr B4, QB3, Ch4.. etc en función de Qb


No tengo la menor idea de que estas hablando con B4,etc.
 Intente agrandar la caja a 138 litros (es lo que me permite el espacio) y la sintonia en 43Hz (Fs) y sigue el pico de +2db pero a 66Hz. Tambien probe a 40Hz ,35Hz y 30Hz (aunque esta mal esa sintonia) y va bajando hasta casi desaparecer con 30Hz pero veo que se pierden muchas frecuencias bajas, es asi? Que hago? compro parlantes nuevos? 
Voy a probar caja cerrada a ver que pasa
Ahi va con caja cerrada.


----------



## jorger

B4, QB3, CH4 entre otros, son aligments que te propone el programa antes de simular altavoces. Tanto en Bass reflex como en sellado, pasabanda 4°orden,, etc.
Son diseños predefinidos por el programa.
Antes de que sigas haciendo experimentos te recomendaría leer en el foro, temas donde se traten el diseño de cajas y conocer todo lo que implican. Con esto quiero decir: no es tan sencillo como meter unos parámetros y ver una gráfica de respuesta en frecuencia. En la simulación hay muchos otros aspectos y no menos importantes, que definen qué tan bueno puede llegar a ser el conjunto caja/altavoz, y sus limitaciones.
Hay unos cuantos temas de donde puedes sacar información verdaderamente útil y lo más importante, aprendes mucho ! 

Un saludo.


----------



## polilapo

gracias por el aporte. Arranque hace unos meses aca preguntando por cross y llegue a poder manejar estos programas,hacer una caja Arta,un microf para medir,un par de amplia para las mediciones y aprender algo (de paginas nacionales y extranjeras) pero estoy limitado a que soy arquitecto y no manejo cosas de sonido,electrónica y demás. Cada paso que doy creyendo que termino se me abren mas dudas,esto es el Efecto Mariposa. Arrancare con lo que me dijiste y luego sigo con el Winisd. Gracias


----------



## elucches

Aprovecho para recomendar el trabajo de andyc.diy-audio-engineering.org/vented_box_1.xhtml (no encontré el nombre del autor en el sitio), que muestra cómo:

a) usando Octave o Matlab, con los parámetros del parlante y cualquier Ql que se quiera (es decir, sin estar limitado al uso de las clásicas gráficas o de tablas), obtener todos los parámetros del sistema que corresponda a los ajustes clásicos QB3-B4-C4 (si a alguien le interesa hice un script que grafica además la impedancia, el nivel de presión sonora y la amplitud del desplazamiento del cono).

b) usando un simulador de circuitos como LTspice, ver el nivel de presión sonora y cualquier otra variable, y ver qué pasa con las variables al tocar los parámetros del sistema (por ej. aumentar o disminuir Vb).

Lo último es fácil de hacer, está explicado en varios sitios por lo que no requiere leer el trabajo que recomiendo (que de todos modos en andyc.diy-audio-engineering.org/vented_box_6.html muestra una forma de simular el circuito eléctrico que representa a todo el sistema), y le permite a uno ver fácilmente cuánto influye cada cosa en el resultado final. (Si alguien usa gEDA le puedo pasar un circuito adaptado a ese programa.)

También aprovecho para agradecer por todos los buenos mensajes que hay en este foro.

Saludos,

Esteban


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes,llegue a esto (adjunto) sera aceptable? se aplano un poco la curva pero que pasa con la sintonia de la caja? el parlante tiene Fs 43Hz. . . . . .deberia medir respuesta y ver como queda la curva?
Si alguien me propone que pruebe otra cosa . . . .escucho. GRACIAS


----------



## AntonioAA

Como te dije en un principio , *es lo que hay *. Fuera de los alingments ideales , ya que no se puede por una cosa u otra , no deja de gustarme la curvita con 138lts y 43Hz . Caberia ver otros parametros como la excursion del cono , group delay etc etc , pero ese pico no te va a degradar la audicion y si no queres meterle potencias exageradas , es aceptable . 
Veras que es mucho mas lindo que con la caja original y las recomendaciones "de fabrica" , si bien ademas los enconaste .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Voy a probar caja cerrada a ver que pasa
> Ahi va con caja cerrada.


Cuales son las dimensiones de la caja cerrada???
Fijate que la F3 no se vá taaan arriba (≈60Hz) y la caída suave te dá los -6 dB en 45Hz.. maso...
Con la curva verde ganás 10Hz de F6 a costa de un pico (no muy importante) y otros problemas que te pueden hacer boomear el baffle..

Claro... si la caja cerrada es del tamaño de una heladera... estamos fritos..


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches, gracias a todos por los consejos,me puse a leer un  poco,diseño de un subwoofer part 1 y 2, LinkwitzLab, mh-audio.nl, lineas  de transmision de Bailey,algo de M. King, Transformacion de linkwitz,  Onken Bass, Dickason, Augspurger,etc y estoy tratando de digerir algo  (mi ingles es basico y el traductor de Google sin conocimientos  especificos cuesta entender),ya entendi lo de los "aligments" asi que  sigo probando con varias calculadoras de cajas y demas, pero me voy a  otro TEMA de diseño de bafles porque esto ya es off-topic.
elucches,lei lo que posteaste. Gracias
jorger,ya entendi lo de los aligments y como varian de acuerdo al Qts
Dr,la  caja cerrada seria de unos 100 litros y la curva verde es una  bass-reflex donde fui aplanado la curva con el cursor sobre el dibujo  del bafle pero siempre se me baja la sintonia de la Fs del parlante.
Antonio,creo  que puedo estirar(segun espacio en casa) esos 138litros a 160litros asi  que sigo leyendo y probando calculadoras,hay una muy agil en "ajvented  designer 2.0" que anda muy similar al winisd.
Gracias a todos,seguire pronto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Dr,la  caja cerrada seria de unos 100 litros


Pues yo la veo de un tamaño muuuy razonable para la respuesta tan buena que lográs con ella. Yo probaría con una caja cerrada, que es un 30% mas chica que las bass-reflex que estás intentando lograr, que además son mucho mas resistentes a los defectos de fabricación, se pueden ecualizar más fácilmente con relleno y con electrónica si fuera necesario, se integran mejor con la sala... y además no boomea.

Yo creo que vale la pena hacer una prueba... ese parlante está bastaaante bueno


----------



## polilapo

Gracias Dr. "hacer una prueba" a que te referís? A simularla en el WINISD solamente? o a medirle tambien la respuesta en frecuencia e impedancia con el ARTA?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Gracias Dr. *"hacer una prueba" a que te referís?* A simularla en el WINISD solamente? o a medirle tambien la respuesta en frecuencia e impedancia con el ARTA?


A hacer la caja y al menos "escuchar" como suena.
La medición es medio complicada por que hay que hacerla con el mic al ras del piso para que no entren los rebotes, y lejos de las paredes... por el mismo motivo. En pocas palabras, necesitás un espacio graaaande para medirlo, tipo una terraza plana y amplia o algo por el estilo.

Fijate que la respuesta de la caja cerrada es plana, sin picos y sin nada que moleste, y tiene una caída suave que deja disponibles componentes de baja frecuencia en un rango mas amplio. Una caja de 100 litros internos, sin incluir el parlante y los refuerzos, mas un poco de fibra de vidrio de la que se usa para los techos te puede dar un muy buen sub casi sin complicaciones y no es costosa en materiales.


----------



## polilapo

Puedo medir respuesta,aca el maesto ANTONIO me modificó el cable de Juan Filas y me armo una caja Arta,tengo mic (me lo controló Antonio y mide bien) ademas tengo el archivo de corrección del mic (tambien cedido por Antonio) y espacio me sobra en el patio (césped sin rebotes ja). La armo,la escucho y la mido ja y veo que pasa

guata de 50mm sirve igual que la lana de vidrio?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Puedo medir respuesta,aca el maesto ANTONIO me modificó el cable de Juan Filas y me armo una caja Arta,tengo mic (me lo controló Antonio y mide bien) ademas tengo el archivo de corrección del mic (tambien cedido por Antonio) y espacio me sobra en el patio (césped sin rebotes ja). La armo,la escucho y la mido ja y veo que pasa


Ahhh.... buenísimo, hacelo así entonces, pero para "escucharla" no lo hagas al aire libre sino dentro de la sala y en la posición donde irá ubicado el sub (lo normal es pasearlo un poco por la sala hasta encontrar el mejor punto). Esto es por que cuando escuchés, no vas a oir solo el sub sino también su interacción con la sala y así vas a encontrar en que puntos suena mas fuerte o más débil y podrás ajustar el nivel del sub para que "acuerde" con el sonido de los otros baffles. Una vez que dejes fijo el sub, no te olvidés de caminar por la sala con la señal aplicada, así vas a conocer los modos resonantes y saber si te ayudan o perjudican...



polilapo dijo:


> guata de 50mm sirve igual que la lana de vidrio?


No se... yo suelo usar guata como ultima capa en un relleno multicapa, pero en los subs siempre he usado fibra de vidrio. Vos no sos arquitecto??? Debés tener acceso a la fibra de vidrio que sobró del techo de algún cliente...


----------



## polilapo

Gracias por el consejo,el bafle no es sub,es el woofer de un tres vías que va en una caja independiente de las otras dos vías,por eso te pregunte de medir respuesta porque lo tengo q hacer igual para el cross. Tengo paño de fieltro 15mm y gusta de 50mm(pensé en multicapa para q la caja no funcione como radiador),tengo lana(vieja ha porque ahora se usa ISOLANT con aluminio) ademas no es cara la lana y hay de diversas calidades.



perdon por el "q" en su lugar debe decir "que". Otra cosa, no tengo mucho espacio como para "pasear" las cajas asi que probare en un par de sitios.


----------



## elucches

Hola,

Con respecto a la medición, la de campo cercano (xlrtechs.com/dbkeele.com/PDF/Keele%20(1974-04%20AES%20Published)%20-%20Nearfield%20Paper.pdf) es muy práctica.

Por otro lado, hay una traducción de los papers de Small para cajas abiertas:
che.es/directorio/albums/userpics/10001/Bass_Reflex1~0.pdf
che.es/directorio/albums/userpics/10001/Bass_Reflex2~0.pdf
che.es/directorio/albums/userpics/10001/Bass-Reflex_Parte_III.pdf
che.es/directorio/albums/userpics/10001/Bass-Reflex_Parte_IV.pdf

Saludos,

Esteban


----------



## marabito

BUENAAS, estoy siguiendo el foro asiduamente ,pero no me atrevo a preguntar mucho todavia ya que estoy leyendo sobre el tema, hice el cable de juan y realize algunas mediciones,ahora busco algun parlante confiable y con los parametros de fabrica para tenerlo como referencia patron y comparar con las que obtengo con win, ahora quisiera intentar con arta y la respuesta en frecuencia, tengo un antiguo miocrofono LEEA MOD LEC-980 A CONDENSADOR , en su momento era bastante bueno, pero perdi las especificaciones y en la web no las encuentros, agradeceria si alguien me diga si me puede servir para el proposito, muchas gracias


----------



## polilapo

elucches dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Con respecto a la medición, la de campo cercano (xlrtechs.com/dbkeele.com/PDF/Keele%20(1974-04%20AES%20Published)%20-%20Nearfield%20Paper.pdf) es muy práctica.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay una traducción de los papers de Small para cajas abiertas:
> che.es/directorio/albums/userpics/10001/Bass_Reflex1~0.pdf
> che.es/directorio/albums/userpics/10001/Bass_Reflex2~0.pdf
> che.es/directorio/albums/userpics/10001/Bass-Reflex_Parte_III.pdf
> che.es/directorio/albums/userpics/10001/Bass-Reflex_Parte_IV.pdf


 
BUENAS NOCHES A TODOS. Gracias Elucches por la data,medio dificil de digerir tantas ecuaciones y datos con los pocos (casi nada) de conocimientos. Sigo leyendo
Voy a intentar la caja reflex que me aconsejo Antonio y despues le cellare los tubos de sintonia y le agregare relleno como dijo Dr. Zoidberg y les medire respuesta y las escuchare y ahi decido cual agarro para seguir afinandola ja. gracias a todos


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos. De vuelta al post ,despues de haber leido el foro  y varias paginas recomendadas en él,haber escuchado las cajas reflex y  selladas (como aconsejo Dr. Zoidberg,sonaban lindo ambas pero con dif sustanciales) decidí comenzar  de cero con la medición. Someti el parlante a 5 o 6hs a ruido Browniano  a casi excursion maxima (estaba recien enconado con repuesto original  provisto por la fabrica EMAVE segun el enconador),lo colgué de una  hamaca a 1m del piso alfombrado (consejo de Antonio),repese la  plastilina a usar (al mg),resolde jacks,medi Re con un buen tester (casi 1ohms menos) e hice 6 mediciones con pesos  que van de 50g a 85g con esto consegui 5 mediciones casi iguales  (diferencias en decimales) con muy buenos resultados lo que me llevo a  reducir casi el 70% del volumen que tenia(en un primer calculo de caja).  Ahora estoy leyendo a Elliott Soun, Linkwitzlab, Diy audio proyect y  otras, principalmente cajas selladas que como dijo Dr Zoidberg son mas  maleables y faciles de ecualizar. Por ahora subo mediciones de limp y  escucho CONSEJOS. . . . . . .luego subiré pruebas con el Winisd en  distintas alineaciones y sintonias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como bajo Vas ! .. cuanto te sugiere la caja ahora ?


----------



## polilapo

Hola a todos. Si,bajo mucho igual que el Qts. Bass-reflex 114 litros pero sintonía abajo de Fs y sellada 51 litros. A la tarde subo curvas,estoy probando varias opciones. Gracias


----------



## polilapo

Hola a todos. Despues de varias pruebas variando volumenes,sintonia y  alineaciones llegue a que me encuentro con que la caja que me da el  WINisd para un aligment QB3 es de 114 litros con sintonia a 38Hz (curva  naranja), llevando la sintonia a Fs (42.56Hz)con igual volumen me da un  pico de +1.5db a 51Hz (curva verde) lo que mejora-a mi  entender-achicando la caja a 95 litros (curva azul). Probe con  alineacion BB4/SBB4 sintonizando a Fs pero con un volumen de 71 litros y  me da una curva con descenso suave pero F-3 un poco elevada.
Con  todo esto creo que la eleccion estaria entre aligment QB3 de 95 litros  sintonizada a 42.56Hz (curva azul) y la que da el WINisd de 114 litros  sintonizada a 38Hz (curva naranja) . . . . . . . Ahora,mi pregunta es:  si no hay que sintonizar abajo de Fs (consejo del foro y de muchas pag  internacionales) porque el WINisd lo hace y obtiene mejores curvas que  sintonizando a Fs?? Por esto,cual me aconsejan que adopte??
Otra  pregunta,los volumenes que use son internos netos sin relleno, si irian  rellenas con paño de estopa 15mm y lana de vidrio 38mm que volumen  estaria viendo el parlante??

Hola a todos. Despues de varias pruebas variando volumenes,sintonia y  alineaciones llegue a que me encuentro con que la caja que me da el  WINisd para un aligment QB3 es de 114 litros con sintonia a 38Hz (curva  naranja), llevando la sintonia a Fs (42.56Hz)con igual volumen me da un  pico de +1.5db a 51Hz (curva verde) lo que mejora-a mi  entender-achicando la caja a 95 litros (curva azul). Probe con  alineacion BB4/SBB4 sintonizando a Fs pero con un volumen de 71 litros y  me da una curva con descenso suave pero F-3 un poco elevada.
Con  todo esto creo que la eleccion estaria entre aligment QB3 de 95 litros  sintonizada a 42.56Hz (curva azul) y la que da el WINisd de 114 litros  sintonizada a 38Hz (curva naranja) . . . . . . . Ahora,mi pregunta es:  si no hay que sintonizar abajo de Fs (consejo del foro y de muchas pag  internacionales) porque el WINisd lo hace y obtiene mejores curvas que  sintonizando a Fs?? Por esto,cual me aconsejan que adopte??
Otra  pregunta,los volumenes que use son internos netos sin relleno, si irian  rellenas con paño de estopa 15mm y lana de vidrio 38mm que volumen  estaria viendo el parlante??



Tambien probe caja sellada como sugirió Dr. Zoidberg sin transformacion y con transformacion de Linkwitz (a mi entender la mejor curva) teniendo en cuenta que escucho mucho clasico y rock sinfonico ademas de gustarme el sonido lo mas natural posible (sin coloracion) . . . .cualquier consejo es bienvenido.
PD esto tambien me daria cajas mucho mas chicas


----------



## AntonioAA

No tengo aca el el winisd para abrir tus archivos ! , pero me alcanzo a imaginar .

- 1,5 db a 50Hz no es malo, hasta conveniente opino .
- Desconozco porque el winIsd "sintoniza" debajo de Fs . Motivos porque NO hacerlo hay ....
- Cerrada/reflex : eterna discusion , sacate vos mismo las ganas !. No he tenido mucha experiencia en selladas , pero la vez que hice algo , no me gustó .( tampoco eran buenos parlantes ) 
- Amortiguacion: Si haces bass reflex NO EXAGERAR , es solo para matar resonancias indeseadas y de frecuencia mas alta . Si es sellada , va mucha , el volumen "visto" es hasta 20% mayor . 
Para evaluarlo tendrias que medir con/ sin y ver los resultados contra la simulacion ....
O mejor dicho a que volumen corresponde la respuesta con la amortiguacion ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve viendo (tratando, digo) la curvas selladas, pero hay valores muy raros de las resistencias del modelo del parlante y la respuesta que sale parece una caja pasabanda  .
Estas seguro que subiste los archivos correctos??


----------



## polilapo

Hola Antonio,subo los archivos en jpg asi los ves.
Hola Dr. Zoidberg,  subi el archivo del winisd que me da para caja sellada y le aplique en  la ventana de filtros la "transf de linkwitz" Fo y Qo lo que me da el  winisd 69.64Hz y 0.703 respectivamente y Fp 20Hz y Qp 0.707. Con estos  valores fui al Excel de TRUE AUDIO para obtener valores de  resistencias,capasitores y el circuito y me dio lo que subi,no entiendo  mucho de esos circuitos y no sabria decirte que son. Los archivos creo  que son los correctos,de no ser asi aclarame que puedo hacer con la  caja.
Antes de hacer nuevamente las mediciones escuche la caja  sellada y sonaba muy claros los sonidos pero como que le faltaba  presencia o volumen a las bajas frecuencias y pense que con la transf de  linkwitz se podi corregir al subir a -3db la frecuencia de 20Hz
Tambien  la escuché reflexx y aunque los graves tenian mas presencia era menos  claros,como borrosos . . .no se si me explico. No tengo ecualizador en  el equipo y quiero usar lo menos posible los filtros y control de  tono,ahora,si no se puede. . . .no se puede.
Tal vez este queriendo conseguir cosas que no se pueden.


----------



## AntonioAA

A mi me gusta la primer curvita ... ( es personal ) , incluso la 2da . 
Y no deja de ser para lo que el parlante fue hecho ...NO es un subwoofer .

Respecto a la discusión "cerrada-reflex" sabes que en ingenieria no todo es perfecto y la mayoria de las veces son soluciones de compromiso . Aca tenes rendimiento vs. "calidad" .
Por otra parte no te olvides que esto es un MODELO ( sin connotaciones por favor ) , GENIAL por cierto , pero en los limites , puede suceder que no se ajuste a la realidad .
Para hacer caja cerrada , el cono debe comportarse "bien" , o sea ser suficientemente rigido , sometido a potencias inferiores a su especificación . 
La ecualización NO es pecado , se busca usarla poco ( no a lo "DJ" justamente ) , es mas , la Transf. de Linkwitz no deja de ser una ecualizacion sofisticada . Pero para aplicarla , una vez mas , el parlante debe estar en un rango de potencia "comodo" . 
Con esto no contradigo los postulados de Linkwitz - Dr. Z , sino que aclaro que debe aplicarse sabiamente.

Si te fijas las implementaciones de caja cerrada que publican aca , son bastante sobredimensionadas .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver....
Si te fijás la tercera curva bass-reflex vs. la curva de caja cerrada, vas a ver que la bass-reflex QB3 gana cerca de 30Hz en la F3 respecto de la cerrada y tiene una respuesta muy suave... al costo de una caja de mas de 110 lts, una sintonía dudosa (38Hz ) y la perdida del control del cono del parlante por debajo de esa frecuencia.
La caja sellada tiene una F3 alta (70 Hz), pero la caída mas suave que la QB3 te permite llegar a niveles suficientemente audibles en frecuencias por debajo de los 70Hz, aunque no con tanto SPL como la QB3 o alguna de sus vecinas. En esta caja no tenés que sintonizar nada y no hay riesgo de descontrol del cono.. al costo de no llegar taaan abajo en frecuencia como la caja bass-reflex (BR).

Y la pregunta es: Hasta donde querés baja en frecuencia con el parlante que tenés???

Para ser sincero, deberías ver *este artículo* de ESP, donde cerca del final hay una breve análisis de la señal disponible en las grabaciones por debajo de los 40Hz, y se puede ver que hay una reducción mayor a 10dB en el SPL que podés lograr a partir de una grabación "normal".
Esto significa que "no hay mucho grabado" taaan abajo en frecuencia, así que con cualquiera de las BR QB3 vas como piña (dos mangos aparte es el retardo de grupo y demás verduras, pero eso lo veremos después) asumiendo que es factible lograr esas sintonía sin que se rompa nada.

El problema con esta forma de ver las cosas es que vos no escuchás solo el baffle sino que también escuchás la sala (jua!.. algo para los arquitectos!), y dependiendo de la posición del baffle y del tamaño de la pieza, tenés el efecto de lo que se denomina "room gain", es decir, la propia sala refuerza las bajas frecuencias y lográs un nivel acústico efectivo mayor que lo que te dá el cálculo del baffle. Con esto no hay mucho drama ya que ajusta (mas o menos) con el volumen del subwoofer, pero el problema está en que hacés un diseño/elección basado en la curva de SPL y despreciás el refuerzo de la sala... lo que de haberlo considerado, tal vez habrías hecho otra elección. *Acá *hay varias cosas para leer como referencia...

También dicen que en salas chicas convienen los sub sellados y en salas grandes los BR... pero sigue siendo una afirmación basada en el SPL que logran unos y otros, y resulta medio evidente a partir de las curvas... aunque no es necesariamente cierto.

Por último, la Transformación de Linkwitz (TL) es una herramienta muy poderosa para conformar la curva del parlante como mejor te guste, pero en tu caso, y si te fijás en la curvas de la planilla de cálculo, vas a ver que para llegar a 20Hz con un Q0=0.707 necesitás un refuerzo de potencia de cerca de 20dB (100 veces!!!!  ) en el amplificador para llegar a los 15Hz. Esto no es ni bueno ni malo, sobre todo por que si por debajo de 40Hz tenés hasta 17dB de atenuación de las señales, vas a terminar necesitando un ampli de 100 o 150 watts para bajar la caja sellada hasta donde querés hacerlo... pero si tenés que salir a comprar un ampli para lograr la ecualización de la TL... vas a tener que gastar mas...

Luego sigo por que me tengo que ir a laburar...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos y gracias por los consejos. Luego de releer todos  los articulos mensionados por Dr. Z ,siguiendo la practisidad de  Antonio,reviendo las graficas del WINisd he optado por seguir con una BR  por varios motivos,EBP de 90 lo que dice que el parlante responde mejor  en BR,tambien porque no hay casi instrumentos que bajen los 40Hz ni en  una composicion de W.R.Wagner,y aunque tengo amplif de sobra no creo que  el parlante aguante la potencia necesaria para la transf. de Linkwitz  (no quiero correr riesgos),jugaré con la ganancias de la habitacion y  filtros del amplificador y voy a dejar la caja cerrada para el proximo  proyecto. Sigo:estudiando:. Proximo paso es medir respuesta para el cross y verificar con  la realidad los datos obtenidos para la caja con el WINisd. Muchas  gracias a todos y sigo abierto a sugerencias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy bien hasta aqui ! 
Solo me temo que el "baile" recien comienza ! Ahora viene el crossover ... 
Espero ver las mediciones .

Espero esas frd y zma !


----------



## polilapo

Buenos dias a todos. Perdón mi ignorancia . . . . .a que corresponden esas siglas Antonio???? Creo q*ue* conozco el nombre y no las siglas. Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Archivos de respuesta ,fase e impedancia
Los exporta el Arta ....y son los que metes en LSPCad o la planillita que te di.

http://www.rjbaudio.com/Audiofiles/FRDtools.html
http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/jbagby.html
http://alloy.wishray.com/frd/frdgroup.htm


----------



## polilapo

Hola a todos. Los de impedancia y fase son los que saque con el Limp del parlante al aire para obtener los T/S o el que saque con el Limp del parlante en su caja?

Buenas noches. Gracias por la data Antonio, invaluable, tengo entretenimiento hasta fin de año ja


----------



## AntonioAA

Nope . Es la que sacas de la medicion de respuesta , si bien es horrible ....
Te recomiendo que armes caja de graves y empieces a medir con parlante puesto .
Y vayas planeando medio y tweeter . 
Con eso vas a poder ir planeando los cortes .


----------



## polilapo

Hola,ya comense la remodelación,tengo medios y tweeter ademas estoy esperando un Vifa dx25tg09 que tiene q*ue* llegar. En cuanto arme mido y les cuento. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto lo voy a poner acá solo por que se está hablando de eso, pero le pido a algún mod que lo lleve donde sea necesario (al F29 nooooooo!!!)

Esto está tomado de unos paper de Neville Thiele antes de que R. Small le encontrara el agujero al mate, y son varias preguntas que normalmente aparecen referidas a los bass-reflex.
También les dejo todos los papers... pero no son fácilmente digeribles.



Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Parece Hamlet con un parlante en lugar de la calavera !!


----------



## oldsysop

Parlante XPro PA12
Caja : 89.5 Litros


-Verde : sintonizado a 56 hz (FS del parlante)
-Rosa : sintonizado a 40 hz. Que es la curva que me gustó a mi , sabiendo que no está bien sintonizar por debajo de la FS.
-Naranja :  caja cerrada.

Crossover : 600hz y 5000hz. Tres vias. Se completa con Tonhalle RM5 y TW misma marca , seda , T13DR.


Me gustaria por favor opiniones respecto a las curvas de sintonia.
Si es necesario algun otro grafico haganmelo saber. (SPL , Group delay , etc )


----------



## AntonioAA

Por lo que veo y en mi modesta opinion ... ese parlante fue hecho para funcionar segun curva verde ... o sea bien "booming" .
Como se ha dicho aqui , no se puede mover la Fb alegremente y menos bajo la Fs, tendrias que analizar en ambas como se comporta el cono ( cone excursion ) .
Yo probaria medir respuesta ( y escucharlo ) tanto en caja cerrada como en la sintonia a Fs , EN AMBOS CASOS CON MUCHO AISLANTE  EN EL INTERIOR ...que produce el efecto de una caja de mayor volumen .


----------



## oldsysop

Gracias Antonio.

Actualmente está sin aislante acustico por ser esta una variable que no puedo ponderar con el winisd. Los calculos estan echos para 89.5 L , que es el tamaño real de la caja. Si agrego aislante el litraje me queda con un valor incierto , o que no puedo "medir".

Me queda la duda de la curva naranja (caja cerrada) porque tiene un EBP de 56. Pero la curva no me gusta ya que en cerrado la F3 me queda en 63hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

oldsysop dijo:


> Me queda la duda de la curva naranja (caja cerrada) porque tiene un EBP de 56. Pero la curva no me gusta ya que en cerrado la F3 me queda en 63hz.


Es un error muy comun el que cometes al analizar solo la f3 en un (sub)woofer. Ya se comento antes y deberias buscarlo, por que hay un efecto llamado room gain que refuerza las muy bajas frecuencias, y con una caja cerrada podes una excelente respuesta a frecuencias menores a la f3... solo por la interaccion con la sala.


----------



## AntonioAA

oldsysop dijo:


> Gracias Antonio.
> 
> Actualmente está sin aislante acustico por ser esta una variable que no puedo ponderar con el winisd. Los calculos estan echos para 89.5 L , que es el tamaño real de la caja. Si agrego aislante el litraje me queda con un valor incierto , o que no puedo "medir".
> 
> Me queda la duda de la curva naranja (caja cerrada) porque tiene un EBP de 56. Pero la curva no me gusta ya que en cerrado la F3 me queda en 63hz.



Segun eso y lo que dice Dr. Z , puede andar bien en caja cerrada .
La sabiduria ( popular ? ) dice que el aislante puede "agregarte" algo asi como un 20% de volumen . Simulalo en esas condiciones .
Quien te propuso el volumen? ya tenes la caja? Cuanto te daba inicialmente el WinIsd ?


----------



## oldsysop

AntonioAA dijo:


> Quien te propuso el volumen? ya tenes la caja? Cuanto te daba inicialmente el WinIsd ?



Si , la caja ya la arme. 94 Litros. (-2 L de la cavidad de la caja del Medio de 5 pulgadas y -2.5 del woofer en si) Total real 89.5 L.

El winisd para cerrada me daba 322 L , y para abierta 387 L.

Las mediciones del PA12 son :
Fs = 57.20 Hz
Re = 8.10 ohms[dc]
Le = 1033.14 uH
L2 = 1759.22 uH
R2 = 5.24 ohms
Qt = 0.69
Qes = 0.94
Qms = 2.59
Mms = 64.36 grams
Rms = 8.942542 kg/s
Cms = 0.000120 m/N
Vas = 64.07 liters
Sd= 615.75 cm^2
Bl = 14.112809 Tm
ETA = 1.23 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 92.93 dB


----------



## AntonioAA

Siendo que es "lo que hay" como en muchos casos ... date el gusto y hace ese par de pruebitas .
Suerte.


----------



## oldsysop

Diferencias entre , mediciones TS Parlante 1 , Parlante 2 y TS del fabricante.

-- Parlante 1 --

Fs  = 57.68 Hz
Re  = 7.90 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1096.30 uH
L2  = 2025.25 uH
R2  = 5.18 ohms
Qt  = 0.71
Qes = 0.93
Qms = 2.98
Mms = 92.24 grams
Rms = 11.208841 kg/s
Cms = 0.000083 m/N
Vas = 43.96 liters
Sd= 615.75 cm^2
Bl  = 16.820133 Tm
ETA = 0.87 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 91.55 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 54.20 grams
Diameter= 28.00 cm

-- Parlante 2 --

Fs  = 57.68 Hz
Re  = 7.80 ohms[dc]
Le  = 1090.84 uH
L2  = 2012.62 uH
R2  = 5.30 ohms
Qt  = 0.72
Qes = 0.93
Qms = 3.21
Mms = 133.28 grams
Rms = 15.064761 kg/s
Cms = 0.000057 m/N
Vas = 30.42 liters
Sd= 615.75 cm^2
Bl  = 20.091637 Tm
ETA = 0.60 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 90.01 dB

Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 54.20 grams
Diameter= 28.00 cm


---TS suministrado por XPRO ---

FMS 44.1 Hz 
QMS 4.85 
QES 0.81 
QTS 0.7 
Res 14.7 hms 
rms 2.5 kg/s 
Cms .30 mm/N 
Mms 42.9 Gr 
Nref 1.13% 
Bl 10.0 n/A 
SPL 92.5 Db 
Vas 110.7 1 
Re 6.8 ohms 
Rp 35.1 ohms 
Lp 31.4 Mh 
Cp 1066.6 Mf 
Le 0.8 mh 

-----------------------------


En el grafico:

Verde : TS fabricante
Azul : TS parlante 1
Rosa : TS parlante 2

En fin ... 



El problema que estoy teniendo es que no tengo el parametro XMAX , ya que no lo suministra el fabricante y tampoco se como calcularlo (medirlo mejor dicho).

Esto me da aplicando una potencia de 40W. Mi ampli tira 35W  , Hitachi HA-3700.

Alguna idea de como calcularlo o al menos un valor "generico" de XMAX de un woofer chino de 12 pulgadas ?

Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo unico extraño es la gran diferencia de Vas ... eso tiene que ver con la dureza de la suspension . 
Probaste someterlo un buen rato a baja frecuencia y relativa potencia para que se "ablande" ??
De paso podes evaluar un poco la xmax , cuidado ... no lo rompas !

Otra : recorda que no debes sintonizar a menos que Fs ....


----------



## oldsysop

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo unico extraño es la gran diferencia de Vas ... eso tiene que ver con la dureza de la suspension .
> Probaste someterlo un buen rato a baja frecuencia y relativa potencia para que se "ablande" ??
> De paso podes evaluar un poco la xmax , cuidado ... no lo rompas !
> 
> Otra : recorda que no debes sintonizar a menos que Fs ....


Si Antonio , por eso volvi a medirlo el otro dia , despues que estuvo funcionando como 2 meses en otra caja que tenia. Ablandado está 

Como "evaluo" la XMAX ?


----------



## AntonioAA

No conozco otro medio que "a ojo" , sino habria que desarmar el parlante . E intentar probarla puede ser destructivo .
Aplicale baja frecuencia y trata de evaluar cuanto se mueve .....

Y a la menor cosa rara baja el volumen!


----------



## marabito

hola  oldsysop, aquí te explico una forma de medir la Xmax :
Xmax, es la máxima excursión lineal (en un solo sentido hacia adelante o hacia atrás que el diafragma al vibrar puede realizar.    Xmax=(hbm -hpp)/2 . Preparando el set de la figura (1) se procede como sigue:
1) Se conecta el parlante a una fuente regulada (variable) y se comienza a regular el potenciometro de manera tal que la corriente circulante en la bobina del parlante provoque un corrimiento del cono hacia atrás ((+) de la fuente conectado al (-) del parlante) como indica el dibujo de la figura  ( 1).
Anteriormente se dispondrá el calibre para medir la distancia en profundidad que hay entre la barra rígida ( que seria el diámetro del parlante) Y un punto de referencia del cono , ( por ej, el punto mas alto de la cúpula central anti polvo ; la primer medida es la distancia en condición de reposo ( osea sin tensión aplicada).- 
Continuando con el punto ( 1) repito se ira aumentando en forma gradual la tensión continua hasta que el cono realice la máxima excursión hacia atrás posible (osea antes que el soporte de la bobina móvil toque el anillo de campo posterior del parlante )( VER DIBUJO Nº 2),y antes que se manifiesten las mas mínimas deformaciones visibles de la membrana del cono, en ese instante ( ayudado por un amigo)se mide con el calibre la nueva distancia entre los puntos de referencia marcados en la medida anterior.
La diferencia entre las dos distancias es la Xmax, buscada. importante: todas estas operaciones hay que realizarlas con la máxima rapidez posible ya que si pasa mucho tiempo la corriente circulante a la máxima excursion puede dañar seriamente la bobina movil, por eso repito hay que tener todo predispuesto de antemano y realizado por gente que tenga cierta familiaridad con parlantes.
2) Si uno no se anima a todo esto se puede realizar una medición menos precisa pero menos peligrosa, se trata de realizar con el calibre todo el procedimiento anterior pero moviendo el cono del parlante "a mano" sin la fuente regulada, empujando el cono hacia atrás hasta que la supension lo permita y sin provocar deformaciones aparentes y desplazamientos no lineales.- como tendremos las dos manos ocupadas en el momento de máxima excursión hacia atras pediremos a un amigo que realice la medición en profundidad con el calibre- Este ultimo procedimiento es menos riesgo-so pero suministra una medida aceptable de (Xmax).
Por supuesto la evaluación exacta de Xmax, seria , midiendo de cuanto la bobina movil sale del entre hierro, o con instrumental adecuado que seguramente la mayoría de nosotros no poseemos.
Espero haber aportado algo al foro.        CIAO.


----------



## oldsysop

Con la opcion 1 no me animo , pero si con la 2.

La medicion descripta seria  XMAX o XLIM ?

Muchisimas gracias marabito por tomarte el tiempo y la clara explicacion que me brindaste.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Parece mas Xlim, por que no hay certeza de estar operando en la zona lineal de la bobina.


----------



## elucches

¿Y si vas fijando el calibre en pasos de por ej. 1 mm y cada vez que terminás de ajustar un paso, aplicás corriente hasta que el guardapolvo toque el calibre, mirás el valor de corriente y la quitás, como para ir armando una tabla (sin recalentar la bobina), y así identificar el desplazamiento que requiere más corriente que la correspondiente a respuesta lineal (cantidad de pasos * corriente para dar un paso)?
Nunca lo probé.


----------



## marabito

Hola , como no soy un experto, pero si un apasionado del audio, voy a investigar mas del asunto, para ser lo mas coherente posible,aunque adelanto que tengo alguna idea y creo que , la descripción  se refiere a Xmax. (por supuesto como dije APROXIMADO). Si estariamos en zona no lineal ,implicaria que la bobina estaria total o parcialmente fuera del entrehierro, voy a ampliar mas adelante, para no cometer errores.


----------



## marabito

Buenas a todos,disculpen ya que estuve ausente muchos días, como dicho anteriormente, me iba a informar, sobre la pregunta hecha por OLDSYSOP, sobre Xmax. e Xlim. Aclaro que lo que voy a expresar a continuación, no es una aseveración sino una deducción ya que no encontré mucha información al respecto    Antes de comenzar ,voy a poner algunas definiciones, tomando como referencia los esquemas, anteriores (fig:2)     y      ( fig: 2 bis) subida ahora.
            Xbm.= altura de la bobina móvil                                 |_x1_|____Xpp____|_x2_|
                                                                                            |                  Xbm             |             
osea:     X1+X2+Xpp =Xbm
             X1 +X2         = porción de la bobina que sobrepasa la sección de la placa polar
             Xmax            =máxima excursión de la bobina móvil en zona lineal , en un solo sentido 
                                    (Xbm-Xpp)/2

             Xlim              = limite máximo de excursión antes de producirse daño en la bobina movil (sin
                                      importar la zona lineal )

             Ancho de la sección de la placa polar donde esta sumergida la bobina (en nuestro ej. 11mm)

1) La zona lineal esta definida por la porción de bobina (ver fig.2 bis     y   fig.2 en post anterior)que
    abarca el ancho de la placa polar superior ( en nuestro ej. Xpp.=11mm)
2) Las porciones de bobina móvil (X1, X2) que sobresalen fuera de la placa polar , en el entrehierro, son 
    precisamente el margen de excursión (hacia adelante y hacia atrás (X1=1.75mm, X2=1.75mm) en 
    nuestro ej.) que la bobina puede cumplir manteniéndose siempre en la zona lineal (Xpp); si uno estos
    dos valores se sobrepasa habrá una parte de la bobina ,donde no habría bobinado (alambre) que


    quedaría enfrentada a la placa polar y en consecuencia tendríamos menor inducción y se produciría
    aliniealidad .
    *Esa es precisamente una de las razones de que los parlantes empleados en suspensión pneumatica 
      como tienen que realizar grandes excursiones necesitan una longitud (altura de bobina )mayor para
      mantener la linealidad .
Para ver si mi hipótesis tendría validez desarme un viejo parlante de 12" de hace mas de 20 años, en su momento de buena calidad (y aun hoy.....creo) Leea cox-152b, (no me peguen- estoy haciendo algunos experimentos y necesitaba saber algunas cosas(inductancia, espesor de alambre, altura de bobina ect.)

Bueno , el resultado de las mediciones son:
                  El  Xmax del Leea  resulto ser :  (14.5mm-11mmm)/2 =1.75mm 
Si hacen la cuenta, es el porque puse estos datos en la parte de Ej. Un valor bastante bueno para un parlante de la época con una potencia declarada de 50W, y empleado como bass reflex, mayoritariam
ente. 
Aclaro que el parlante fue reenconado hace uno años y el cono y bobina no es el original, pero para nuestros fines sirve.
Me gustaría saber alguna opinión al respecto, especialmente del Dr.z y Antonio AA ya que aprecio mucho sus post y considero que son personas que saben del tema, ojo no quiero desmerecer a los demas, solo que ellos contestaron algunos post mios y son con lo que mantuve algun dialogo


----------



## oldsysop

Muy interesante la prueba marabito. 
Gracias por la experimentacion.

Pero 1.75mm de XMAX   me parece que es muy poco. Ojo , no lo asevero.


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy buena tu investigacion ... no puedo opinar porque jamas me puse con nada de eso .
A los fines practicos considero que no es tan importante saberla con exactitud , si bien nos ayuda a evaluar la potencia que podremos aplicar . 
SI , es importante ver como se comporta el cono en el diseño de nuestra caja y en que condiciones llegamos a Xlim , si antes o despues .
Ahora bien , no es que diga que no es importante , sino que una vez evaluado todo nos encontramos con un "enemigo" no silencioso justamente !! :  LA GRABACION que reproducimos .
Y es ahi donde te encontras con algunas que tienen pistas subsonicas que te hacen sacudir el cono desproporcionadamente , aun si llegar al limite de potencia , me explico?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si bien una Xmax de 1.75 mm es reducida, es bastante grande para un parlante rango extendido como el que estas analizando.
Por otra parte, parece muy coherente lo que has hecho para medirla, pero como veras... no es un metodo muy practico que digamos...


----------



## DrMoco

Hola a todos,

Me he animado a hacer la Arta Box, siguiendo las instrucciones que figuran en un paper que no puedo pegar por la política del foro, pero podéis encontrar en google poniendo The ARTA MeasuringBox.

Me puse a medir algunos altavoces que tengo por casa. Salen buenas curvas de impedancia, pero tengo la sensación que siempre están desplazadas. Siempre me salen fs mayores a las que declara el fabricante. También es cierto que no tenía ningún altavoz de referecencia o de un fabricante realmente bueno. Por ejemplo, un altavoz de cinco pulgadas que el fabricante declara 65 Hz de fs, me salía de 105 Hz. Me parece mucha desviación.

Por todo lo anterior, os pregunto a los expertos: ¿qué elementos de la cadena de medida pueden hacer que las curvas se desplacen? Entiendo que LIMP lo que hace es enviar una frecuencia y comparar la intensidad que envía con la que le llega, pero eso no debería afectar a la posición en frecuencia de la resonancia. Quizás una resistencia de referencia mal calculada pueda cambiar el pico de impedancia, pero no su posición.

¿Un amplificador poco lineal puede producir este efecto?

Lo que me inclino a pensar es que los fabricantes den la fs del altavoz montado en pantalla infinita, o que directamente mientan. Pero lo más probable es que yo esté haciendo algo mal.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

DrMoco dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me he animado a hacer la Arta Box, siguiendo las instrucciones que figuran en un paper que no puedo pegar por la política del foro, pero podéis encontrar en google poniendo The ARTA MeasuringBox.
> 
> Me puse a medir algunos altavoces que tengo por casa. Salen buenas curvas de impedancia, pero tengo la sensación que siempre están desplazadas. Siempre me salen fs mayores a las que declara el fabricante. También es cierto que no tenía ningún altavoz de referecencia o de un fabricante realmente bueno. Por ejemplo, un altavoz de cinco pulgadas que el fabricante declara 65 Hz de fs, me salía de 105 Hz. Me parece mucha desviación.
> 
> Por todo lo anterior, os pregunto a los expertos: ¿qué elementos de la cadena de medida pueden hacer que las curvas se desplacen? Entiendo que LIMP lo que hace es enviar una frecuencia y comparar la intensidad que envía con la que le llega, pero eso no debería afectar a la posición en frecuencia de la resonancia. Quizás una resistencia de referencia mal calculada pueda cambiar el pico de impedancia, pero no su posición.
> 
> ¿Un amplificador poco lineal puede producir este efecto?
> 
> Lo que me inclino a pensar es que los fabricantes den la fs del altavoz montado en pantalla infinita, o que directamente mientan. Pero lo más probable es que yo esté haciendo algo mal.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola compañero. En la obtención de curvas de impedancia lo más aconsejable es colgar el altavoz desde algún lugar para que físicamente no interactúe con nada. De lo contrario te pueden salir curvas de impedancia desplazadas más de lo normal o con valores un poco raros, en el caso de poner el altavoz simplemente encima de la mesa.
Otra opción es hacer un soporte totalme te firme, de tal manera que el altavoz quede bien sujeto sólo desde el borde y mire hacia arriba, y haya una distancia más o menos razonable hacia el suelo. Esto último lo vi en un vídeo de fabricación de bafles.

Por otro lado, el valor medido de Fs muy rara vez es igual al declarado. Siempre suele ser más alta aunque sin desviaciones muy muy grandes, hasta un 30-35% mas o menos en el peor de los casos y en altavoces de cierto renombre/calidad constructiva.
Como dices, otros fabricantes pueden mentir.
Pero debes tener en cuenta otra cosa, y es que si el altavoz se ha usado muy poco o es nuevo, por experiencia propia te recomiendo hacerlo excursionar cerca de la Xmax durante 5min y a muy baja frecuencia, unos 30Hz. Después de eso la Fs puede bajar significativamente, o sólo un par de Hz. Depende del caso. Pero consigues una medición más realista.

A otra cosa, utilizar un amplificador poco lineal... no estoy seguro pero normalmente te estropea las curvas con irregularidades. Yo desde hace tiempo lo uso sin amplificador, directamente desde la salida de audio de mi portátil y me funciona muy bien, tengo curvas perfectas sin ruido. Puedes hacer la prueba tu también.
Suerte.


----------



## DrMoco

Gracias Jorger,

He colocado el cono que a partir de ahora llamaré de referencia sobre un cilindro no metálico de un diámetro metro que el del imán. Y la frecuencia de resonancia a ha bajado de 110 a 105. Después he tenido el cono funcionando con una excursión apreciable cinco minutos a 33 Hz, y la frecuencia de resonancia ha bajado hasta 100 Hz. Lo siguiente, por probar qué pasaba cambiando de un amplificador gordo de PA a un amplificador mediocre, (el de los altavoces del ordenador, supongo que algún TDA de 2 o 3 W), la curva ha salido igual, pero con un poco menos de impedancia, como 1 ohm más o menos. Curioso. 

Por lo que veo la fs es un valor muy sensible a la forma en la que se mide, y quizás se debería hacer algún tipo de método estadístico, analizar las desviaciones o algo así, y poder dar una incertidumbre de cómo de buena es nuestra medida.

Seguiré jugando con esto, que me tiene realmente enganchado.


----------



## marabito

Hola a todos, me alegro mucho que Dr.z considere que Zmax 1.75mm en el parlante en question es aceptable, ya que es lo que medí ( con calibre y sonda) ... es lo que hay, tal vez el parlante como fue reenconado su bobina original era algo mas larga ?... no se , hay que considerar lo siguiente:
           1) el parlante tiene alrededor de 35 años
           2) en ese entonces había todavía muchos valvulares y las potencias en juego no eran tan elevadas como hoy en día, 
           3) su potencia era de 50w (12") y su eficiencia bastante alta ,y por consiguiente sin grandes excursiones. Bueno tema por ahora terminado.
                 a modo de ejemplo doy los Xmax de un par de parlantes americanos de la epoca superiores al leea citado, 
                                         JBL 2220H  Xmax =3mm
                                         JBL 2123h  Xmax =2.5mm
Tambien estoy de acuerdo con Antonio AA , pero las grabaciones que tienen algún rumble subsonico, habrá que descartarlas, son inevitables...................saludos


----------



## el chimbo

Bueno compañeros dejo las mediciones de este subwoofer que tenia guardado 



aqui el responsable 



lo deje ablandando una hora a un frecuencia de 55 hz 
tiene doble suspension una que se ve en la parte de arriba y otra por la parte de abajo

los parámetros obtenidos no tienen nada que ver con lo que dice el fabricante 

talvez me haga un BOOM BOX 


parametros segun el fabricante:

FS = 45hz
QES = 0.64
QMS =0.9
QTS = 0.49
XMAX = 4.5mm
SPL = 87db (1w/1M)


----------



## jorger

el chimbo dijo:


> Bueno compañeros dejo las mediciones de este subwoofer que tenia guardado [emoji38]
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 145167
> 
> aqui el responsable
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 145168
> 
> lo deje ablandando una hora a un frecuencia de 55 hz
> tiene doble suspension una que se ve en la parte de arriba y otra por la parte de abajo
> 
> los parámetros obtenidos no tienen nada que ver con lo que dice el fabricante
> 
> talvez me haga un BOOM BOX
> 
> 
> parametros segun el fabricante:
> 
> FS = 45hz
> QES = 0.64
> QMS =0.9
> QTS = 0.49
> XMAX = 4.5mm
> SPL = 87db (1w/1M)


Es que has conectado las dos bobinas para tener una Znom de 8Ω. De ahí posiblemente por eso te salgan las Q muy distantes de las declaradas (y muy feas para un subwoofer). La Fs es muy parecida, lo cual está muy bien.
Prueba a conectar las dos bobinas en paralelo y vuelve a hacer la medición. Te va a quedar una impedancia de 2Ω, que no es un valor no muy interesante y es posible que no dispongas de un amplificador que sea estable un valor de Z tan pequeño. 

A otra cosa, viendo las gráficas veo que en el programa no tienes metida la compensación del cable (setup/cable compensation). Te salen desplazadas hacia arriba, y eso afecta a los resultados, mayormente a las Q.

Para ver si has hecho bien la compensación del cable, al poner en cortocircuito los terminales que van al altavoz (despues de haber calibrado SIN el cortocircuito), tendrás una recta muy muy muy cercana a 0Ω. En mi caso entre 0.05 y 0.06Ω.

Un saludo.


----------



## el chimbo

gracias maestro 
no sabia lo de la compensacion del cable?. 

a ver si entiendo

hago la calibración respectiva con el ampli conectado y con la resistencia de 27 ohms
cortocircuitada.

luego hago una nueva medicion como si se tratase de un parlante pero lo que hago
es solo medir el cable para agregarle al programa en Setup/cable compensation
el valor que me solo el cable.

por lo de los 2 ohms tengo el ampli clase D del maestro Ejtagle creo que lo Torturare a esa
impedancia 

muchas gracias por tu ayuda probrare a 2 ohms y su fotos.

un saludo Jorger


----------



## oldsysop

Yo tampoco sabia lo de la compensación del cable...   No esta en el tutorial.


----------



## jorger

el chimbo dijo:


> gracias maestro
> no sabia lo de la compensacion del cable?.
> 
> a ver si entiendo
> 
> hago la calibración respectiva con el ampli conectado y con la resistencia de 27 ohms
> cortocircuitada.
> 
> luego hago una nueva medicion como si se tratase de un parlante pero lo que hago
> es solo medir el cable para agregarle al programa en Setup/cable compensation
> el valor que me solo el cable.
> 
> por lo de los 2 ohms tengo el ampli clase D del maestro Ejtagle creo que lo Torturare a esa
> impedancia
> 
> muchas gracias por tu ayuda probrare a 2 ohms y su fotos.
> 
> un saludo Jorger


La compensación del cable la utilizo desde hace relativamente poco. Ya la ví la primera vez que me puse a trastear con el Limp, y me llamó la atención pero no lo consideré relevante. Típico pensamiento: "no creo que influya porque la resistencia del cable es muy pequeña" Error por mi parte pensar eso.
Me dí cuenta que podría ser necesario al ver que todas las curvas que obtenía estaban desplazadas hacia arriba cuando el barrido comenzaba desde 10Hz.. Pensaba, no puede ser que con una Re de 6.2Ω la impedancia en 10Hz sea de más de 8Ω (por ejemplo).
También veía que teniendo los terminales de salida en cortocircuito, la recta de impedancia no era de 0Ω, sino de casi 1Ω, que no es mucho pero igual afecta.
Cuando activé la compensación Qes y Qts diferían para el mismo altavoz que había medido 5 minutos antes. Y varían a peor, pero es más realista.

Me dejo de rollos y os explico como hacerlo. Es muy sencillo.
Haced el mismo procedimiento de calibración de siempre, con un altavoz cualquiera, como si fuerais a medirlo.
Cuando lo hagáis, poned el comienzo del barrido de frecuencias en 10Hz.
Acto seguido poned en cortocircuito los terminales que van al altavoz, y comenzáis el barrido, hasta unos 15Hz está bien. Mirad el valor de impedancia de la recta y lo apuntáis.
Luego vais a setup/cable compensation, y escribís en la primera casilla el valor obtenido.
Obligatoriamente hay que marcar también el cuadradito que dice "Automatically substract cable impedance from measured impedance", de lo contrario no va a funcionar.

Una vez hecho eso, al hacer el mismo barrido de frecuencias y en cortocircuito, la impedancia de la recta no debería pasar de 0.1Ω como mucho (lo normal es por debajo de 0.05Ω)
Ni que decir que hay que marcar el cuadradito antes mencionado cada vez que ejecutemos el programa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Rush

¿Éste procedimiento también es capaz de medir parlantes pequeños? de 2 pulgadas por ejemplo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si ! ... teniendo en cuenta cuestiones de escala por supuesto .


----------



## polilapo

Muy buenos dias. No tengo mucha experiencia midiendo,últimamente medí cuato parlante se me cruzó probando distintas maneras de agregar maza y se complica mucho en parlantes chicos donde solo podes usar cinta doble contacto porque los imanes influyen en el resultado y a la plastilina no la podes pegar firmemente sin dañar el cono ya que no se puede sostener desde atrás por cuestion de espacio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cuales parlantes querés medir???
Por que si son los de 2" tipo "radio a transistores", mejor ni te gastés. Son una batata que solo sirven para la radio o el despertador.


----------



## jorger

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuales parlantes querés medir???
> Por que si son los de 2" tipo "radio a transistores", mejor ni te gastés. Son una batata que solo sirven para la radio o el despertador.


Fíjate.. nunca he medido uno de esos, pero debe ser cuanto menos interesante sólo para ver lo que arroja 
Poliapo: Yo siempre utilizo cinta de doble cara hasta en los más pequeños (1.5"), pero hay que tener muchísimo cuidado en conos de papel porque si la pegas y despegas de cualquier manera puedes llegar a dañarlos. No me ha pasado por habérmelo tomado como si me fuera la vida en ello eso sí, en algunos se les ha quedado una ligera marca. Apenas apreciable, pero marca al fin.
En otros he podio aprovechar zonas de pegamento en los alrededores del domo para pegar la masa ahí, sin arriesgarme a arruinar nada.
Se me olvidaba, la masa de la cinta de doble cara también cuenta. 
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

En tales casos yo usaria la caja cerrada . Siendo pequeños no es tan dificil de construir ...


----------



## Rush

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuales parlantes querés medir???
> Por que si son los de 2" tipo "radio a transistores", mejor ni te gastés. Son una batata que solo sirven para la radio o el despertador.






Créanme que aunque son pequeños tienen una gran calidad, los he sacado de una eMac (una pc de apple muy antigua que se creó para "apoyar" al estudio, ofreciendola a un precio  "económico" a instituciones educacionales pero claramente fracaso, encontré tirada una y dentro de todo lo que le pude sacar están éstos pequeños parlantes de la empresa harman/kardon).

De repente me entro mucho interés por reutilizarlas en mi portátil o ponerlas en la bañera con mi celular, hasta les hice su cajón y como me gusta la música que brilla por sus bajas frecuencias, les hice un recinto acústico similar al bandpass de Turbosound Milan M15b/M18b




No existe información técnica sobre éstas cosas y por eso quería medirlos para crearles una caja lo más apropiada posible (solo sé que mi multimetro marca 6.8Ohms). En mi opinión creo que fácilmente le ganan a cualquier reproductor portátil, de esos que venden muy caros y tienen Bluetooth.

Por cierto, los alimento con éste amplificador que está de pelos  y solo consume 5v


----------



## Rush

Por cierto... ¿Éste mismo ampli me puede servir para parlantes pequeños como éstos?


----------



## polilapo

Buenos dias. Estoy terminando de armar mis cajas y llegue a los tubos de sintonía,el Winisd me tira una longitud (que seria longitud física) y un factor de corrección (end correction) que multiplicado por la longitud me daría la longitud acústica,ahora,este debería ser el largo del tubo que debería cortar????


----------



## Rush

No pude medir mi parlante de 2 pulgadas


----------



## elucches

Rush dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 146069
> 
> 
> No pude medir mi parlante de 2 pulgadas



Hola, ¿están bien las conexiones? Parece puro ruido. Vendría bien mirar las señales -por ejemplo con un osciloscopio virtual- mientras haces la medición.


----------



## Rush

elucches dijo:


> Hola, ¿están bien las conexiones? Parece puro ruido. Vendría bien mirar las señales -por ejemplo con un osciloscopio virtual- mientras haces la medición.



Intenté hacer el método del post #87 y al parecer a mi no me fue tan bien

Edited

Ya he logrado hacer que de algo que parezca una curva, hay muchos factores que provocan un error. Empezando por mi tarjeta de audio integrada, tiene mucho ruido por si sola y encima tenía el circuito montado en un protoboard y me di cuenta que genera aún más ruido a causa de que montar algo en una proto no es igual a tener todo soldado se podría decir que eran como "falsos contactos" el parlante aún "cruje" pero no sé cómo eliminar el ruido de la tarjeta de sonido integrada.

Re Edited

Adjunto unas imágenes de la gráfica y agrego que no tengo nada de conocimientos de electrónica, llevo una semana aquí criandome con ustedes (perdón por ser una lata) ¿Alguien podría decirme si esta curva se ve correcta para unos parlantes de 1 pulgada marca Harman/Kardon?


----------



## jorger

Rush dijo:


> *el parlante aún "cruje"* pero no sé cómo eliminar el ruido de la tarjeta de sonido integrada.
> 
> Re Edited
> 
> Adjunto unas imágenes de la gráfica y agrego que no tengo nada de conocimientos de electrónica, llevo una semana aquí criandome con ustedes (perdón por ser una lata) ¿Alguien podría decirme si esta curva se ve correcta para unos parlantes de 1 pulgada marca Harman/Kardon?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 146081
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 146082


Si con el crujido te refieres a lo que estoy pensando... mira aquí: 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1095005/ _ 

Respecto a la curva, no veo nada mal ahí. Algo de ruido pero diría que insignificante. Tienes un altavoz con una Fs muy baja para su tamaño.. lo que en principio te va a permitir cierta extensión en baja frecuencia (no esperes milagros). Habría que mirar el resto de parámetros.


----------



## Rush

Muchas gracias por su ayuda señor jorger, una última pregunta ¿Esta tarjeta de audio podría servir para hacer las mediciones? 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-542352132-tarjeta-de-sonido-usb-audio-51-canales-pc-laptop-digital-3d-_JM#D_[S:ADV,L:VQCATCORE_LST,V:1]


----------



## jorger

No creo que necesites comprar ninguna tarjeta de audio, con la integrada te va bien. Mirate el post que puse. Siempre usé la tarjeta integrada, el ruido que tenía lo solucioné con la configuración que comento.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Rush dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su ayuda señor jorger, una última pregunta ¿Esta tarjeta de audio podría servir para hacer las mediciones?
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-542352132-tarjeta-de-sonido-usb-audio-51-canales-pc-laptop-digital-3d-_JM#D_[S:ADV,L:VQCATCORE_LST,V:1]


Naaas ... esa placa de audio es un desastre. Hay una placa Encore que es 5.1 en serio y anda muy bien con un costo bastante bajo. Si no, vas a tener que pensar en una placa interna de calidad media (la on-board suele andar bien) o una externa seria, como M-audio o Focusrite.


----------



## Rush

Estoy tan feliz, al fin lo he logrado (creo)


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, estuve jugando con el LIMP a ver como anda con mi nuevo mother... 
Con una mano en el corazón, ¿qué opinan de este woofer?









Fs, 34.60, Hz
Re, 6.00, ohms[dc]
Qt, 0.82, -
Qes, 0.94, -
Qms, 6.46, -
Mms, 75.23, grams
Rms, 2.530558, kg/s
Cms, 0.000281, m/N
Vas, 62.44, liters
Sd, 397.61, cm^2
Bl, 10.213249, Tm
ETA,  0.26, %
Lp(2.83V/1m), 87.58, dB


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Bueno, estuve jugando con el LIMP a ver como anda con mi nuevo mother...
> Con una mano en el corazón, ¿qué opinan de este woofer?


No se puede decir mucho....
Asegurate de sujetar bien los pesos, por que la curva verde está completamente irregular y debería ser parecida a la amarilla pero con una Fs mas baja. También asegurate de dejar al menos un 25% de diferencia con la Fs original... agregá mas peso si fuera necesario.


----------



## Kebra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se puede decir mucho....
> Asegurate de sujetar bien los pesos, por que la curva verde está completamente irregular y debería ser parecida a la amarilla pero con una Fs mas baja. También asegurate de dejar al menos un 25% de diferencia con la Fs original... agregá mas peso si fuera necesario.



Probé con 50 gr. Voy a probar con 100 a ver que pasa... Mirá la curva del mid:






Es real, medí una resistencia de 10 ohms para probar el programa y cable, y midió perfecto...


----------



## Kebra

Dónde compraron los famosos imanes para added mass?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Dónde compraron los famosos imanes para added mass?


Yo los compré en una empresa que venden tornillos, tuercas y demás yerbas: *GA-TA*.
Queda en el centro, cerca de las casas de la calle Paraná.
Pero necesitas donde pesarlos con cierta precisión...


----------



## polilapo

Hola Kebra y todos,no soy un experto en esto ni muchísimo menos,te cuento mi experiencia con los imanes,hace meses que me estoy armando mis primeras cajas y medi mis parlantes repetidamente y además medi otros que tenia dando vueltas y ante la duda de la influencia de los imanes (que subí al foro) medi con plastilina,cinta doble contacto e imanes y con los imanes me variaron siempre las mediciones. Si querés obtener imanes desarma algún disco rigido que adentro tienen uno o dos


----------



## Kebra

Ya está muchachos! El problema era la llave de corto que la reciclé de una radio am/fm china con 10 años de óxido, sulfato, tierra... Se vé que nunca "cortaba" del todo.

Ahora puse una llave "punto" de un bastidor que tenía sin uso, nueva. 0,03 dB la calibración.







Es un mid sellado, de calidad horrible. Los últimos baffles Technics made in USA que eran basura sencillamente... Sigo empeñado en mejorarlos, pero es faraónico...


----------



## Kebra

Acá el woofer medido con los cables "libres de oxígeno".






Fs, 34.61, Hz
Re, 6.00, ohms[dc]
Qt, 0.88, -
Qes, 1.00, -
Qms, 7.15, -
Mms, 49.14, grams
Rms, 1.495034, kg/s
Cms, 0.000430, m/N
Vas, 95.56, liters
Sd, 397.61, cm^2
Bl, 7.994311, Tm
ETA,  0.38, %
Lp(2.83V/1m), 89.15, dB
 , , 
Le, 1167.44, uH
L2, 1812.49, uH
R2, 11.68, ohms

WinISD me da Closed Box (Son Bass Reflex originalmente)

Ahora voy a cargar los datos en LspCAD a ver que me dice...



Bien, LspCAD en Bass Reflex me muestra lo mismo que WinISD: una telaraña mas que una curva... Desastre se lo mire por donde se lo mire... Creo que el fabricante por ganar 10Hz hacia abajo, dio una respuesta +- 30 dB!

Para Closed Box da esto, mas coherente, con los 50 litros y chirola del gabinete:







LspCAD da algo de 83 litros creo para quick box y el optimizador llegó a 1000 litros para dejarlo mas plano, pero es una locura obviamente.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, ahora si... ¿Cómo y con qué tapo el agujero del puerto de sintonía?


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes,siguiendo con mis cajas,previo a medir respuesta medi la sintonia de las cajas (realizada segun WINisd) y grande fue mi decepcion cuando ambas cajas me dieron diferentes, la primera medicion me parece correcta (habria que cortar un poco el tubo para subirla 4 Hz y llegar a la Fs del parlante) pero y la segunda???? que paso ahi????? (medi mas de 5 veces y siempre igual aun tapando los tubos de sintonia). . . . . .alguna sugerencia del problema???? adjunto medicion de parametros (la Fs bajo a 42.56Hz despues de ablandarlos)



PD medi el mid que va en caja cerrada y Qt da 1,15 asi que falta relleno.


----------



## AntonioAA

Seguro que el parlante esta bien ? 
Los parametros los habias medido a los dos?
Lo mediste igual que al otro ?? 
Suena aceptablemente si lo conectas al ampli?




Kebra dijo:


> Bueno, ahora si... ¿Cómo y con qué tapo el agujero del puerto de sintonía?



Yo cortaria un circulo de MDF de la medida y lo pegaria con pistola de plastico caliente o silicona .
La otra es llenarlo con gomaespuma bien apretada.

Respecto a tu parlante , con ese Qt es muy probable que diera esos volumenes y esas curvas . No es el primero . "Typical chinese speaker" 
Proba con caja cerrada bien llena de aislante .


----------



## polilapo

Hola,gracias por responder. Medi los dos,muy poca diferencias entre uno y otro (5% máximo de diferencia en los parametos),los dos ablandados igual. No lo probé con el ampli aún pero al golpearlo con los dedos en la membrana suena como a resorte (toing algo asi suena) pero el otro no,suena seco. Probare con música y después les cuento.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me huelo que vas a terminar visitando tu parlantero de confianza ...


----------



## xidomen

hola a todos. ya me leí todas las hojas del post, arme mi cable e incluso e medido algunos parlantes, todo muy bien(por cierto que gran aporte de juanfilas) pero ahora me surgió una inquietud, tengo unos parlantes de 3" chinos a los cuales les quiero medir los parámetros para diseñarles una caja y un crossover y asi obtener su mejor respuesta. El detalle es que los parlantillos tienen un tweter incorporado (el tipico uso en car audio) y no puedo agregar masa al cono  seria viable usar el metodo de la caja conocida para tener la mejor medicion o puedo quitar el tweter? este tiene un tornillo que lo sujeta lo unico que lo une al parlante es la trensilla. para que asi tenga donde agregar mas. si pudieran darme un consejo seria de gran ayuda.

sii se que ni en sueños tendran un excelente sonido pero pues estoy tratando de obtener lo mejor de ellos.


----------



## sergiot

Eso tiene la apariencia de un rango medio, no creo que justifique ninguna medición.

Con ese cono no lo podes usar como woofer y llevarlo a frecuencias por debajo de los 120hz.


----------



## xidomen

Efectivamente de hecho mi idiea es usarlo para reproducir frecuencias por encima de los 300 hertz. Pues sera para un mini sistema 2.1 para la computadora. La fs obtenida es de unos 141 hertz medidos con el limp, utilizandolo a 300 estaria trabajando relajado pero el detalle que no puedo obetenr todos los parámetros. Otra cosa que me intriga es que no esta habilitada la opcion de cambiar la masa agregada ni el volumen de la caja cerrada segun la medicion. A que se debera esto??


----------



## jorger

sergiot dijo:


> Eso tiene la apariencia de un rango medio, no creo que justifique ninguna medición.
> 
> Con ese cono no lo podes usar como woofer y llevarlo a frecuencias por debajo de los 120hz.


Si bien ya con el fabricante da una idea del panorama.. la apariencia física de un altavoz no lo justifica todo. De hecho, hay woofers de 2.5". Difíciles de ver, pero los hay.

La medición de los parámetros es viable y necesaria siempre y cuando sea sólo para estimar la respuesta en el corte inferior de un altavoz de campana abierta (es el caso). Aunque no reproduzca graves no está demás medirlos para simularlo en una sellada y ver su comportamiento.


----------



## xidomen

el problema aquí es que no puedo simular porque no tengo los datos para ello, no los puedo sacar con el programa porque no se puede cambiar el volumen en litros de la caja cerrada. tengo ya la curva de impedancia donde veo que el corte de frecuencia debe ser después de 155 hertz. los datos del diámetro del parlante lo he cambiado en las pruebas(7.6cm) así como la resistencia dc(3.7ohm)


----------



## jorger

Anoche diseñé un PCB para olvidarme de la placa perforada donde tenía montado el cto. y se me ocurrió que no estaba demás compartirlo aquí. Listo para imprimir.
Mide 2.4 x 5.4cm, bastante compacto.
Tengan en cuenta que la distancia ente los pads de la resistencia de ref. es de 30mm y son para  una de 6 x 25mm, 4W (no tenían una más "normalizada" cuando fui a comprarla). El resto de componentes están muy cerca, así que una R de mayores dimensiones *no va a entrar*.

Donde va el interruptor pueden colocar uno "mini", o simplemente colocar un SIL de 3 pines para o bien conectar el que se quiera, o puentear con un jumper, que no es lo más cómodo del mundo pero sí más fiable.
La idea es que dure una eternidad sin tener que toquetear nada (típica fatiga de cables soldados), de ahí los conectores y el SIL del interruptor.



Mañana muestro las curvas de prueba porque me falta el jack de 3.5mm de la entrada de línea y no puedo medir nada.
PD: Felices fiestas 
*EDIT:* Bien, aquí dejo las pruebas que acabo de hacer con un woofer de 4.5"
El ruido es nulo, y la diferencia entre los dos canales es mínima. Está perfecto. Que lo disfruteis


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Se pueden medir los parametros de un parlante de 8 ohms, con un amplificador con salida para parlantes de 6 ohms? o deben respetarse las mismas impedancias para que la medición sea correcta?


----------



## Fogonazo

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Se pueden medir los parametros de un parlante de 8 ohms, con un amplificador con salida para parlantes de 6 ohms? o deben respetarse las mismas impedancias para que la medición sea correcta?



No existe inconveniente


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Necesito Urgente respuesta 

Ya estoy a punto de medir y tengo el cable armado. Quisiera saber si afecta en algo si la potencia esta ecualizada ya que incluye un pre con ecualizador y control de graves y agudos.


----------



## jorger

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Necesito Urgente respuesta
> 
> Ya estoy a punto de medir y tengo el cable armado. Quisiera saber si afecta en algo si la potencia esta ecualizada ya que incluye un pre con ecualizador y control de graves y agudos.


Sí afecta y mucho, hasta el punto de que vas a medir cualquier cosa.. 
Debes dejar el amplificador plano, y eso significa que debes inhabilitar el control de tonos/ecualizador o cualquier cosa que modifique la señal de entrada
Un saludo.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Estoy tratando de medir unos woofer de 10 pulgadas.







Gracias Jorger, He dejado todo PLANO antes de empezar las mediciones.

Recién termino después de varios intentos de cambiar la masa, arranque con 28g y luego con 110g y da lo mismo, y no logro que den valores decentes, no se que estoy haciendo mal , he verificado el cable, las conexiones, y los resultados horrendos y carteles extraños  son los siguientes:
















Ademas creo que cambio un poco la versión del programa desde el post original, al que he bajado ayer del sitio oficial.

HELP!!!!!! :cabezon:

PD: Estoy trabajando con una resistencia de 10w de 33ohm que su verdadero valor es de 33.4 ohm

Otra cosa "extraña" es que compre parlantes de 8 ohms KINSER, que si los mido en vacío me dan 6 ohms, y si los mido con el circuito conectado, me dan 4 ohms, Y si analizo con una frecuencia de 1Khz me da 8 ohms. Ya no se si es el tester que anda mal, si los parlantes tienen una impedancia de 6 ohm realmente o si yo estoy loco :loco:

Y no se que parametros de estos cargar en el VOICE COIL RESISTENCE.

Estoy trabajando la Gen con *Stepped Sine*.


PD2: Acabo de probar cambiar de parlante y me dio una respuesta similar a esta:
Ver el archivo adjunto 60759
Creo que voy por buen camino, no se porque el otro se comporta mal... seguiré informando


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Hasta acá llegué, hace 15 min que esta calculando y dice NO RESPONDE, y tengo un core I7 con 8GB de Ram y disco de estado solido con Windows 10. No debería tardar tanto, o si?






Y si analizo el consumo del equipo el programa utiliza muy pocos recursos:





No se que hacer... HELP AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Ademas del Windows 10 ahora estoy instalando el Seven, a ver si asi el programa se ejecuta correctamente



 En windows 7 ocurre lo mismo!!! NO RESPONDE!!!!

:cabezon::cabezon::loco::loco:


----------



## jorger

Y... con esas gráficas me sorprende que el programa te intente calcular algo sin tirarte el
mensaje "Bad measurement!" 
Dos cosas importantes.. bueno, en realidad tres.
1- Todo altavoz tiene una frecuencia de resonancia, y en la curva de impedancia se muestra como un pico en una frecuencia determinada que depende de la construcción del altavoz.
2- Ambas curvas deben verse al completo, no una entera y un trozo de la otra. Se tienen que ver bien las dos, al menos un rango de 2 octavas donde se encuentra cada resonancia.
3- Siempre es aconsejable limitar el rango de frecuencias del barrido, de forma que la impedancia en el extremo derecho de la gráfica sea menor que la impedancia en la resonancia, porque si no, empiezan los "problemas".

A modo de ejemplo, una medición mía:


PD: El cálculo es *instantáneo* independientemente del hardware del PC.
EDIT: Consejo, sujeta el altavoz de manera muy firme o mejor aún, cuélgalo del aire. Tal como lo tienes cualquier vibración hace que tengas irregularidades en las curvas.
Suerte.
Un saludo.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Gracias Jorger!

Ya logre medir correctamente cambiando el parlante con otra ubicación.

Ahora me surge una gran duda!!!?? 

En Limp me dice que el VAS es de 57,72 litros.

Ahora si cargo todos los datos que dió LIMP en WINISD para que me calcule la caja, me dice 79,92 Litros!!!!! 

A que programa le hago caso para armar el bafle???? 

PD: Medi 4 veces el mismo parlante y nunca me da igual el VAS: varia de 57 litros a 66.6 litros.

Sinceramente en mi caso, calcular estos parámetros es mas que hacer un cable :cabezon:


----------



## Fogonazo

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Ademas del Windows 10 ahora estoy instalando el Seven, a ver si asi el programa se ejecuta correctamente
> 
> 
> 
> En windows 7 ocurre lo mismo!!! NO RESPONDE!!!!
> 
> :cabezon::cabezon::loco::loco:



*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Hola Fogonazo!

Perdón, es que estoy desesperado, ayer arme el cable, y hoy estoy desde las 9.00 de la mañana, y son casi las 20.00hs y aun no logro poder medir o tener la certeza de cuantos litros debo realizar el diseño de los bafles.

Tengo mas dudas que certezas... me siento un estupido


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos. Patedefua el vas es una cosa y el volumen que te da el Winisd es otra,el Vas sirve para calcular el volumen de la caja. El Limp mide impedancia y te permite obtener los T/S y el Winisd te calcula volumen y sintonía.
 Algún maestro del foro que me corrija por favor si me equivoco.


----------



## Kebra

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Gracias Jorger!
> 
> Ya logre medir correctamente cambiando el parlante con otra ubicación.
> 
> Ahora me surge una gran duda!!!??
> 
> En Limp me dice que el VAS es de 57,72 litros.
> 
> Ahora si cargo todos los datos que dió LIMP en WINISD para que me calcule la caja, me dice 79,92 Litros!!!!!
> 
> A que programa le hago caso para armar el bafle????
> 
> PD: Medi 4 veces el mismo parlante y nunca me da igual el VAS: varia de 57 litros a 66.6 litros.
> 
> Sinceramente en mi caso, calcular estos parámetros es mas que hacer un cable :cabezon:



Primero que nada *CALMATE* o vas terminar con un ataque de nervios. 

En cuanto a las diferencias, yo he simulado en WinISD y LspCAD y las variaciones han sido despreciables (muy muy pequeñas). Fijate que cuando cargas los datos, algunos el WinISD te los calcula solo (LspCAD también). Igualmente la diferencia debe ser mínima, 10 litros me parece mucho...



Por experiencia, dejalo 24 horas sin tocarlo, mirarlo, ni pensar en el parlante. Y con la mente clara y descansada volvé a medir todo con tranquilidad. Yo me volví loco por culpa de la "llave de calibración del cable" que era vieja estaba oxidada/sulfatada/llena de tierra, y medía cualquier cosa. Cambié por una 0 km y medí perfecto. No te apresures, porque donde las ansias te ganen, vas a hacer lío. Paso a paso, que no sea un dolor de cabeza.
Disfrutá el proceso.





PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo!
> 
> Perdón, es que estoy desesperado, ayer arme el cable, y hoy estoy desde las 9.00 de la mañana, y son casi las 20.00hs y aun no logro poder medir o tener la certeza de cuantos litros debo realizar el diseño de los bafles.
> 
> Tengo mas dudas que certezas... me siento un estupido



Al contrario, el estúpido es todo certezas, el sabio duda. 


Cargá los parámetros T/S en el WinISD en un "parlante nuevo" y guardalo. Después usa ese parlante para el proyecto, y el programa solo te va a dar el volumen y el tipo de caja.

Es mas sencillo hacerlo que escribir como se hace!

Revisá el cable, que no haya falsos contactos, que todo esté correcto. Tanto error de medición es o por mal cable o mal calibrado el software. ¿Calibraste el soft?


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Segui todos los pasos al pie de la letra. Otra duda que me surge es en el winisd. Tambien me da la opcion de cargar la masa agregada. Y si la aplico alli cambia completamente los parametros. Pero no se si hay que cargarla porque ya la aplique en limp para crear los datos...


----------



## jorger

La opción de añadir masa al cono en el winisd sirve para "extender" un poco la respuesta en frecuencia. Nada que ver con la medición de parámetros. 
Pd: Como dice *kebra*, la variación del VAS debe ser mínima..aparte, es un parámetro que tiene que ver con la sensibilidad del altavoz. En el Limp lo especifica a 2,83v. Si te fijas en el winisd hay dos casillas: USPL, y SPL. El dato que te da el Limp debes colocarlo en USPL, de lo contrario me temo que de ahí viene la diferencia que comentas


----------



## PATEDEFUA

jorger dijo:


> la variación del VAS debe ser mínima..aparte, es un parámetro que tiene que ver con la sensibilidad del altavoz. En el Limp lo especifica a 2,83v. Si te fijas en el winisd hay dos casillas: USPL, y SPL. El dato que te da el Limp debes colocarlo en USPL, de lo contrario me temo que de ahí viene la diferencia que comentas



Si bien he mejorado la curva,y completado en el winisd como especificas, sigo encontrando diferencias abismales entre LIMP y Winisd.

En Limp el Vas es de 63.85 litros, y si cargo los datos en Winisd: 166.61 Litros.

*Me pueden confirmar si utilizando SOLO el VAS de Limp, puedo diseñar la caja correctamente en modo infinito (cerrada)?*


----------



## jorger

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es introducir el VAS directamente, y dejar que el USPL/SPL los calcule solos.. 
De todas formas es extraño lo que comentas... desde que empecé con el Limp, con la cantidad de altavoces que he medido, las diferencias con el winisd siempre fueron mínimas..por no decir prácticamente insignificantes.
Una imagen de las curvas que mediste estaría bien.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

jorger dijo:


> Una imagen de las curvas que mediste estaría bien.



Aqui adjunto la imagen Jorger, a ver si puedes con ella...


----------



## jorger

Las curvas no se ven mal.. si bien tienes un poco de ruido. Eso sí, ten en cuenta que la diferencia de Fs entre las dos curvas debe ser entre un 20-30%. Y ahí veo casi un 50% de diferencia.  Tienes que achicar el el peso añadido.
Otro punto a tener en cuenta: cuando ingreses los parámetros en el winisd, no dejes que Znom se calcule sola. Con esa Re te va a decir que Znom es de 8Ω, pero a juzgar por el valor de Qes, la Znom debería ser de 6Ω.. corrígelo cuando te lo calcule solo.


----------



## Kebra

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Si bien he mejorado la curva,y completado en el winisd como especificas, sigo encontrando diferencias abismales entre LIMP y Winisd.
> 
> En Limp el Vas es de 63.85 litros, y si cargo los datos en Winisd: 166.61 Litros.
> 
> *Me pueden confirmar si utilizando SOLO el VAS de Limp, puedo diseñar la caja correctamente en modo infinito (cerrada)?*



A mi me da 192 litros con los datos que posteaste en la foto, caja cerrada... 


A qué te referís con "sólo el VAS de Limp"?? Mediste con otro software?

Lo único que se me ocurre es que estás cargando mal los datos en WinISD.

A mi NO me cambió el VAS cuando cargué los datos:


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Kebra dijo:


> A qué te referís con "sólo el VAS de Limp"?? Mediste con otro software?



 No,  use los datos del Limp y los cargué con mi inexperta interpretacion del programa winisd. 

Como no cambió el VAS? De 63,85 a 192 litros!?!?

Realmente no entiendo a fondo el uso del programa. Estoy poniendo toda mi buena voluntad. Pero me siento superado. 

Vuelvo a preguntar: solo con los litros que da Limp, no alcanza para hacer una caja cerrada?


----------



## Kebra

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Como no cambió el VAS? De 63,85 a 192 litros!?!?
> 
> No,  use los datos del Limp y los cargué con mi inexperta interpretacion del programa winisd.
> 
> Realmente no entiendo a fondo el uso del programa. Estoy poniendo toda mi buena voluntad. Pero me siento superado.
> 
> Vuelvo a preguntar: solo con los litros que da Limp, no alcanza para hacer una caja cerrada?





Como ya te dije, *CALMATE!!!*

*El VAS es un dato, el VOLUMEN DEL GABINETE ES producto del cálculo. NO ES VAS.*

Te estabas volviendo loco por un error de concepto. Estás muy ansioso me parece, y te tropezás con vos mismo.

El VAS es un parámetro del PARLANTE y el VOLUMEN es un parámetro de LA CAJA.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Jaja! Perdon! Cada vez entiendo menos... encima mi intención es poner 2 parlantes en la misma caja. Me parece que son muchos litros para 2 parlantes que ente los dos sumaran 80 watts


----------



## Kebra

Cargá los *DATOS DEL PARLANTE* en este orden:

Qes, Qms, Fs, VAS, Mms, Re, Le. El resto lo calcula solo. Fijate que Le está en uH y vos tenés que ponerlo en mH en WinISD (0,420 mH).


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Kebra dijo:


> Cargá los *DATOS DEL PARLANTE* en este orden:
> 
> Qes, Qms, Fs, VAS, Mms, Re, Le. El resto lo calcula solo. Fijate que Le está en uH y vos tenés que ponerlo en mH en WinISD (0,420 mH).



Ok! Mañana lo pruebo mas relajado  y te cuento como me fue. Mil gracias!!!


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Hola a todos!

He tratado de usar el Winisd cargando los parametros de LIMP, siguiendo todos los consejos, pero no doy en la tecla para que funcione bien. 

Adjunto las ultimas pruebas con distintas masas que hice hoy en LIMP, a ver si alguno que sepa usar bien WINISD puede hacerme el calculo con los parámetros que mejor considere de las muestras realizadas.

Woofer 10 pulgadas KINSER 50 Watts RMS

Desde ya muchas gracias 

PD: te habras dado cuenta que no hubo caso KEBRA


----------



## Kebra

Acá está con los parámetros copiados de la primer imagen:






Fijáte que no es tan descabellado el resultado, da bastante cerca de la medición anterior dónde tenías mas peso. Este valor seguramente esté mas cerca del correcto ya que la diferencia entre picos es del 25%.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Wow!!!! Gracias Kebra!!!! 

Pero 216 litros para un parlante? 
Si quiero que sean dos tengo calcular el doble: 432 litros? 

Y el QTC de 1,08 que opinión te da? Esta bueno?


----------



## Kebra

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> PD: te habras dado cuenta que no hubo caso KEBRA




Yo no veo que esté mal el resultado. Para mí, tenés que usar los datos medidos en la imagen 1, con 25% de "distancia" entre picos. Y da 216 litros de gabinete. Si te parece descabellado no es por el Limp ni el WinISD... El parlante es muy chino... Ese es el problema...



PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Wow!!!! Gracias Kebra!!!!
> 
> Pero 216 litros para un parlante?
> Si quiero que sean dos tengo calcular el doble: 432 litros?
> 
> Y el QTC de 1,08 que opinión te da? Esta bueno?



Emmm... Cof cof!.... 

Como dije ahí, es muy chino...

Para hacerlo sonar decente en un gabinete de dimensiones coherentes, vas a tener que usar la transformada de Zoidberg, digo, Linkwitz. 

Yo tengo un drama similar con unos woofers Technics re chinos. Lo atajo con el ecualizador mas o menos, bajando entre 6 y 9 dB. Esos parlantes son para baúl de auto, para hacer "BOOM BOOM" y nada mas...


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Kebra dijo:


> Emmm... Cof cof!....



Eso quiere decir que debo calcular 432 litros


----------



## Kebra

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que debo calcular 432 litros



Yo ecualizaría en activo con ese Qt. El Dr. Zoidberg es un experto en el tema activo, y puede aconsejarte con mas precisión.

El mayor problema es que esos parlantes son muy chinos. 

Un tanque de agua tiene 500 lts. Me parece que vas a tener un WAF no muy óptimo....


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Kebra dijo:


> Para hacerlo sonar decente en un gabinete de dimensiones coherentes, vas a tener que usar la transformada de Zoidberg, digo, Linkwitz.
> (



Ok y eso con que se come? :

Ok Segun mis cálculos la caja quedaria de 48x50x90 medidas internas. Con lo cual la torre con dos woofer quedaria de 1,85 de alto aprox. como el adjunto...


----------



## Kebra

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Ok y eso con que se come? :



Es una "ecualización" que corrige la respuesta del woofer.

Leete esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/subwoofer-referencia-waf-referencia-136632/



PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Ok y eso con que se come? :
> 
> Ok Segun mis cálculos la caja quedaria de 48x50x90 medidas internas. Con lo cual la torre con dos woofer quedaria de 1,85 de alto aprox. como el adjunto...



Si no sos soltero, despues de eso, vas a serlo...


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Kebra dijo:


> Es una "ecualización" que corrige la respuesta del woofer.
> 
> Leete esto:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/subwoofer-referencia-waf-referencia-136632/



SI, ya lo habia leido, ahora como lo aplico a mis parlantes  No encontré la "formula de calculo"


----------



## Kebra

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> SI, ya lo habia leido, ahora como lo aplico a mis parlantes  No encontré la "formula de calculo"



Mi experiencia en ese tema, como decía una docente de matemáticas, "tiende a cero".

El día que me tope con la necesidad de hacerla, molestaré a Juanfilas y Dr. Zoidberg.


----------



## polilapo

Buen dia a todos. Patedefua no tenes q*UE* duplicar el volumen,el Winisd te da la opcion de cantidad de parlantes tipo de conexión (serie y paralelo), el programa te calcula solo el volumn para dos parlantes.
Otra cosa,visita www.ml-audio,ahi tenes un montón de calculadoras y esta la de la "transformación de Linkwitz" o anda a www.linkwitzlab que tambien la tiene la calculadora de TL en excell.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Kebra dijo:


> Mi experiencia en ese tema, como decía una docente de matemáticas, "tiende a cero".
> 
> El día que me tope con la necesidad de hacerla, molestaré a Juanfilas y Dr. Zoidberg.



Creo que hasta acá llegue intentando realizar los bafles con un método científico. 

*No me da para seguir molestando a mas gente, y lamentablemente tampoco tengo el tiempo de hacer un curso teórico y practico lleno de formulas y programas que no conozco para hacer 2 bafles.*

Los voy a armar por el método del Ojimetro y corazonada. Que no serán lo mejor pero por lo menos podré terminarlos. 

Gracias igual KEBRA por tu buena predisposición!



polilapo dijo:


> Buen dia a todos. Patedefua no tenes q duplicar el volumen,el Winisd te da la opcion de cantidad de parlantes tipo de conexión (serie y paralelo), el programa te calcula solo el volumn para dos parlantes.
> Otra cosa,visita www.ml-audio,ahi tenes un montón de calculadoras y esta la de la "transformación de Linkwitz" o anda a www.linkwitzlab que tambien la tiene la calculadora de TL en excell.



No puedo acceder a ninguno de los dos sitios...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mira... no se pueden hacer maravillas con parlantes mediocres o malos... y te lo digo por experiencia.
No se por que queres armar ese tipo de baffles, que requieren un xover de tercer orden para que funcionen "razonablemente bien" si es que puede decirse de esa forma.
Yo buscaria de armar un sistema 2.1 que ocupa mucho menos espacio, puede corregirse electronicamente de ser necesario y podes usar parlanres "de medio pelo" sin demasiado problema, ya que veo que tu target no es muy alto


----------



## polilapo

Patedefua . . .yo renegue 15 meses con mis primeras cajas,en ese tiempo aprendí mucho (que es poco en espacio a lo que se necesita),con la ayuda de muchos como Dr Z, Juanfilas,Jorger,Kebra y la invaluable ayuda de Antonio (que lo tengo a mano ja) y con esfuerzo se consiguen cosas razonables. NO BAJES LOS BRAZOS que en el foro hay mucha buena voluntad por ayudar.
 Otra cosa,es lo que yo hice,visita la ayuda del Winisd que te dice en el orden que hay que ir cargando los datos y realmente te baja el volumen(a mi me bajó casi 30 litros de 114 que me daba). Que no decaiga,avanti !!!!!



segui probando con esas paginas que deberias poder entrar (ponelas en un buscador) tambien en www.diyaudio&video


----------



## PATEDEFUA

polilapo dijo:


> Patedefua . . .yo renegue 15 meses con mis primeras cajas,en ese tiempo aprendí mucho (que es poco en espacio a lo que se necesita),con la ayuda de muchos como Dr Z, Juanfilas,Jorger,Kebra y la invaluable ayuda de Antonio (que lo tengo a mano ja) y con esfuerzo se consiguen cosas razonables. NO BAJES LOS BRAZOS que en el foro hay mucha buena voluntad por ayudar.
> Otra cosa,es lo que yo hice,visita la ayuda del Winisd que te dice en el orden que hay que ir cargando los datos y realmente te baja el volumen(a mi me bajó casi 30 litros de 114 que me daba). Que no decaiga,avanti !!!!!



Pues decidí intentar una vez mas con el WINISD y *esto es lo mejor que logré con estos pobres parlantes* (VER ADJUNTOS) Son 2 woofer de 10 en una caja cerrada de casi 240 litros y una Fsc de casi 49hz. 

Ahora solo me resta definir la distribución de los parlantes. De izquierda a derecha cual les gusta mas?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## polilapo

Una vez me dijo Dr Z: Achica el volumen a algo mas manejable que en caja cerrada se puede corregir con electrónica. . . . . .deberias pedir su opinión al respecto


----------



## PATEDEFUA

polilapo dijo:


> Una vez me dijo Dr Z: Achica el volumen a algo mas manejable que en caja cerrada se puede corregir con electrónica. . . . . .deberias pedir su opinión al respecto



Pues no me molesta el tamaño de las cajas: 43.6x153.6x43.6 cm / MDF 18mm Enchapado en Pau Ferro

Podría reducirlas mas pero me sube mucho el Fsc.

Tengo el espacio y creo que se verán vistosas


----------



## DOSMETROS

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Son 2 woofer de 10 en una caja cerrada de casi 240 litros




 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwjEzLr0gtfRAhUEF5AKHfmMC6kQsAQIVw


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Consulta: Estaba analizando que poner los dos woofer de 10 pulgadas de 50W RMS c/u a trabajar en forma isobarica, da una mejor respuesta según el adjunto (Curva Naranja).

Lo que no veo en Winisd es el diseño o medidas de la misma, ni si se conectan en paralelo normal o inversión de fase como leí por algún lado... 

Alguien que pueda aportar info al respecto?
Llegara a los 800hz de respuesta en frecuencia?

Esto es lo poco que encontré al respecto.


----------



## Kebra

PATEDEFUA dijo:


> Consulta: Estaba analizando que poner los dos woofer de 10 pulgadas de 50W RMS c/u a trabajar en forma isobarica, da una mejor respuesta según el adjunto (Curva Naranja).
> 
> Lo que no veo en Winisd es el diseño o medidas de la misma, ni si se conectan en paralelo normal o inversión de fase como leí por algún lado...
> 
> Alguien que pueda aportar info al respecto?
> Llegara a los 800hz de respuesta en frecuencia?
> 
> Esto es lo poco que encontré al respecto.



El tema es que, como ya te dijo medio foro, los parlantes son malos. Podés buscar el diseño mas exquisito, valerte de todos los artilugios técnicos, pero la materia prima sigue siendo la misma. La diferencia que obtenés es de 1dB. Es mas negocio separarlos del piso...


----------



## aadf

Buen dia,

Estuve haciendo algunas mediciones a unos parlantes tonhalle que compre ayer, esperaba subir los datos a un hilo que hay para eso, pero me tope con una duda.

Medi el woofer 8" y no tuve problemas, puse el medio de 5", saque la curva de impedancia y cuando le agrego 12.5gr para los T/S, el pico de impedancia se va mas arriba que la medicion sin peso.... eso esta bien?

El programa no se me quejo... Dejo los datos.

Gracias,
Andres


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aadf dijo:


> Medi el woofer 8" y no tuve problemas, puse el medio de 5", saque la curva de impedancia y *cuando le agrego 12.5gr para los T/S, el pico de impedancia se va mas arriba que la medicion sin peso.... eso esta bien*?


No, no está bien. La frecuencia de resonancia siempre debe ser menor con carga en el cono que sin ella, así que hay algo mal por ahí...


----------



## aadf

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, no está bien. La frecuencia de resonancia siempre debe ser menor con carga en el cono que sin ella, así que hay algo mal por ahí...



Me imaginaba, voy a repetirlo. 

Gracias!! 
andres.


----------



## Kebra

aadf dijo:


> Me imaginaba, voy a repetirlo.
> 
> Gracias!!
> andres.



La frecuencia en efecto es menor, lo que es mayor es el valor de la impedancia en ese punto, que jamás me pasó, siempre me dio menor.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, estuve jugando oooooootraaaaaaa vez con mis Technics SB-LX70 "super-china-drive" y luego de medir dos veces cada cosa (porque, la verdad, los resultados son catastróficos) llegué al siguiente estadio del proceso, en donde veo por qué razón el fabricante le puso como crossover solo 2 electrolíticos. 

LSPCad estuvo varios minutos calculando el crossover (advanced) y lo mejor que consiguió fue ± 2.5 dB entre 150 Hz y 20 KHz... En 100 Hz hay un pico como el Aconcagua mas o menos. 









Lo mas loco es que me "eliminó" el filtro del woofer. Es tan malo, que no hay filtro que lo corrija. Y LSPCad consideró eliminarlo (bajó a niveles infinitamente pequeños los valores de la bobina).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es baffle bass reflex o sellado???


----------



## Kebra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es baffle bass reflex o sellado???



Es bass reflex pero está sintonizado debajo de 20 Hz   

Yo creo que agarraron un cajón de manzanas y tiraron los parlantes, así como caían, y lo embalaron...



Por otro lado, medí los Vifa y GB para, luego de 4 milenios, finalizar de una vez el crossover.


















Si bien no es ideal la respuesta, mas no puedo hacer para mejorarla, así que así quedará...



Aprovecho para subir la curva medida con mi "recovered-mic" y la del fabricante, que son bastante parecidas, si bien no se nota a simple vista.


----------



## AntonioAA

A mi entender y dado que ambos medimos en condiciones que en la musica serian "La Mayor" ( miseria) , las curvas que metes en el lspcad deberian estar mas "smoothed" ( creo que alguien lo dijo por ahi ) 

No te frustres por los picos ya que tenes que estar muy seguro que medis en buenas condiciones para creerles .

Respecto al pico en 100Hz , si es que la habitacion no te esta jugando una mala pasada, te recomendaria que midas parametros del woofer y veas de simularle una nueva caja , partiendo de la actual . A simple vista pareciera que esta sintonizada un poco alto , no a 20Hz , es el tipico "booming" comercial tan frecuente.


----------



## Kebra

Es que los Technics son in-arreglables. Hace muchos años les puse un tweeter Pyramid T18D porque el original era de cartón literalmente. Voy a simular el crossover de fábrica a ver que sale... Igual, muchachos, acomódense en la silla:

TERMINÉ CON MIS BAFFLES!

Le puse como 7 años, pero después de 3 mudanzas y un divorcio al fin están terminados.

Ahora queda acostumbrarme a tantos agudos... No molestan, pero los escucho demasiado... También escucho cosas que antes no, sobre todo en discos de Pink Floyd que suena una nota y ya sé que tema es...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y si le ponés una llave selectora para modificar agudos ?


----------



## sergiot

Kebra dijo:


> Es que los Technics son in-arreglables. Hace muchos años les puse un tweeter Pyramid T18D porque el original era de cartón literalmente. Voy a simular el crossover de fábrica a ver que sale... Igual, muchachos, acomódense en la silla:
> 
> TERMINÉ CON MIS BAFFLES!
> 
> Le puse como 7 años, pero después de 3 mudanzas y un divorcio al fin están terminados.
> 
> Ahora queda acostumbrarme a tantos agudos... No molestan, pero los escucho demasiado... También escucho cosas que antes no, sobre todo en discos de Pink Floyd que suena una nota y ya sé que tema es...



Los terminastes gracias al divorcio?? jajajaja


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si le ponés una llave selectora para modificar agudos ?



Estuve probando con el control de agudos del sinto, y si lo bajo se pierden detalles. Creo que no es que sobran agudos, sino que al estar correctamente (según LSPCad) el crossover, da la sensación de que está un poco arriba, pero es como debería ser. Mas tarde voy a medir la respuesta del baffle a ver qué me dice el Arta.





sergiot dijo:


> Los terminastes gracias al divorcio?? jajajaja



No, es mas bien un "a pesar de..." 

Hoy me río, pero si les llego a contar la historia, va derecho a Hollywood.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo ya perdí tres heladeras , tres lavarropas , tres microondas . . . duele la primera vez   muajajajaja

Recordame de que tipo son los tweeters ?

Fijate si te sirve (solo la parte de regulación) :










_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-627588271-atenuador-para-parlantes-stereos-15w-8-ohm-_JM_


----------



## Kebra

Está interesante... Los tweeter son estos:

http://www.parts-express.com/tymphany-bc25tg19-04-1-textile-dome-tweeter-4-ohm--279-175

Estoy "testeando" con "We can´t dance" de Genesis. No molestan los agudos, aunque son mas notorios que antes. O quizá lo que noto es la falta del bestial exceso de graves de los Technics que tapaba lo que el humilde tweeter Pyramid podía reproducir...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhhhhh , el tweeter es de 4 Ohms , podría ser eso , si el Woofer es de 8 Ohms , clavale una resistencia en serie de 4Ω7 para probar . . .


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, corregí la curva del tweeter "a mano" según la tabla del fabricante (mi micrófono después de 5 KHz pierde sensibilidad) y con la curva corregida LSPCad me muestra una subida de 6 dB después de 8 KHz. Así que tengo volver a calcular... Maldito MIC... 

Zobel 2Ω y 11µF, y queda 10 puntos.

Voy a prepararme para transpirar y oler estaño...


----------



## Kebra

Ahora sí, corregido:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora tenés agudos sedosos cómo pétalos de rosa de la pradera ?


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora tenés agudos sedosos cómo pétalos de rosa de la pradera ?



Sedosos, brillantes, prístinos, con mucha transparencia y presencia.  

Ahora se escuchan bien... Todo parejo. 

Lo que mas noté, una vez corregido el crossover, es la calidad de los graves. 

Como dijo Antonio en algún post, están bien "neutros".


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cómo quedó ahora el Cross , valores de antes y de ahora  ?


----------



## Kebra

Así:












El NET1 quedó igual. No lo puse en la lista de optimización, para no tener que modificarlos también.


El valor de 7.2 µF lo obtuve midiendo el paralelo de un 5.6 y 1... La diferencia entre el 6.6 calculado por LSPCad y el valor colocado es despreciable... Tuve que jugar con los valores comerciales...

También agregué las R correspondientes a la CC de las bobinas, y aún mas parejo quedó.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya vi lo que hiciste


----------



## Kebra

Quiero confirmar luego de varias horas de escucha, que quedaron 10 puntos. Y tienen un rendimiento tremendo. Al 15% de volumen (marca 3 de 20 del pote) ya sobra para una habitación de 3,5m x 3,5m.
El midbass tiene 91 dB de SPL y el tweeter 94.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, volviendo al Technics SB-LX70, decidí no perder mas tiempo. Luego de simular y probar, decidí dejarle 7µF al "mid" y .69µF al tweeter. Quedó mas o menos pasable. El gabinete es repugnante. Es flexible! Aglomerado finito...


----------



## fede19911991

Una pregunta, el miniplug que tiene dos cables, (masa y señal), esa masa puede ir conectada a la misma masa de la potencia??


----------



## Kebra

Bien, como el vicio es mas fuerte, tuve ganas de probar el BBC-DIP que tan bien explicó el Dr. Zoidberg en *este tema* y lo apliqué en forma pasiva a mis monitores.

El midbass GB es medio "feíto" (si se me permite la calificación) para cortarlo, ya que tiene un pico justo antes del punto de corte. Esto hacía que en algunas grabaciones no muy finas, como el 100% de los malditos remasters con el loudness al máximo, se genere una fatiga a la escucha luego de un tiempo, no muy largo por cierto. Las grabaciones de Pink Floyd por ejemplo, nunca generaron fatiga. Fue entonces que leí los documentos y probé.

Esta es la respuesta SIN BBC-DIP:








Y aquí con el BBC-DIP aplicado:







La diferencia es asombrosa. Hasta parece que están mas "separados" los sonidos, he descubierto una voz femenina sobre la voz de Charly García que jamás en 30 años de escuchar esa canción, había notado.

La solución comenzó como un notch a 3KHz con Q=2, pero era muy agresivo para la curva, y finalizó como se vé en el esquemático.

Para tener en cuenta el BBC-DIP.


----------



## Kebra

Estuve simulando un Peerless con cono de aluminio de 95 Trumps, sólo para ver sus características:







http://www.parts-express.com/peerless-by-tymphany-835026-8-aluminum-cone-hds-woofer--264-1100



Es excelente la respuesta a medida que uno varía el volumen de la caja, ya que se mantiene muy muy plana.

Si alguien quiere quedar bien conmigo me lo pueden obsequiar.


----------



## jorger

Muy bueno, no lo había visto en parts express. Y eso que paseo mucho por ahí.
Lo único el Cms y el Vas.. no son un poco altos?


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes. Y este que les parece??? Tambien de aluminio pero Dayton y com apenas algo mas de 50 litros. Estos los consigo acá pero el par a 90 Thump ja ja



Trump,perdón por la escritura


----------



## el chimbo

Bueno amigos del foro esta vez medi un parlante de carro sony 
es de doble bobina siempre.
creo que siendo un parlante de carro no tendra un QT pequeño que digamos.
adjunto la foto de los parametros para saber si hice bien las cosas.

el parlante no lo pude medir en el aire asi que lo puse sobre un sillon de la sala
espero que esto no afecte y si afecta haganmelo saber

la masa agregada el cono es plastilina de 50.7 gramos

Saludos al foro


----------



## sergiot

Me llama mucho la atención como se comporta la fase, aunque parte de la señal está tapada por el cuadro de valores, yo haría la medición en el aire o poné el iman sobre algo para levantarlo lo mas posible.


----------



## jorger

el chimbo dijo:


> Bueno amigos del foro esta vez medi un parlante de carro sony
> es de doble bobina siempre.
> creo que siendo un parlante de carro no tendra un QT pequeño que digamos.
> adjunto la foto de los parametros para saber si hice bien las cosas.
> 
> el parlante no lo pude medir en el aire asi que lo puse sobre un sillon de la sala
> espero que esto no afecte y si afecta haganmelo saber
> 
> la masa agregada el cono es plastilina de 50.7 gramos
> 
> Saludos al foro
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 155236


Vamos por puntos:
1- Se supone que has conectado las bobinas en serie, cierto? Mediste bien la Re?
2- Es nuevo a estrenar o usado?
3- No necesariamente por ser un sub de audiocar va a tener un Qt relativamente alto..

Fuera de todo esto,
Jamás lo coloques en una superficie blanda o que se pueda hundir, *jamás.* Debes colocarlo si puedes, en el aire colgado de una cuerda o si no queda otra, en una superficie totalmente firme y que *NO* tape la respiración trasera que sale del centro del imán.

La masa agregada al cono parece estar bien viendo la diferencia entre los dos picos. Lo que no están nada bien son las curvas en sí (la de la fase es horrible). Tienes demasiadas irregularidades que seguramente vengan de cómo y dónde colocaste para medirlo.
Las curvas tienen que salir lo más *limpias *que se pueda, algo como ésto (Ej: Es un JBL 804 que tuve):


Ten en cuenta todo lo que te acabo de decir y repite las mediciones. Luego nos cuentas


----------



## el chimbo

mmmmm hare eso y lo volvere a medir
si la fase varia mucho tienes razon

El parlante es nuevo y ya lo estuve hablando un poco con una frecuencia de 40 hz


----------



## sergiot

Algo raro tiene ese parlante, o es la forma de tomar las mediciones o es medio basura, Jorger es un experto en tema y yo un ignorante del tema, jajajaja, te recalcamos lo de la fase.


----------



## el chimbo

aquí las nuevas mediciones 









gracias por su ayuda amigos


----------



## sergiot

Por que no le amplias el espectro de audio?? en esa zona de frecuencia no es muy agradable como se ve.


----------



## el chimbo

si lo ampliare lo deje asi para que se pudiera observar mejor

si lo ampliare lo deje asi para que se pudiera observar mejor

lo colgue asi el parlante para poder tener mejores resultados 

lo curioso es que cuando mido con steped sine en la que va tono por tono 
es cuando se da el cambio de fase raro que se observoa en la foto de mas atras,
pero cuando mido con ruido rosa no se ve que varie mucho la fase
como en estas ultimas fotos que se ven post atras

adjunto fotos del parlante colgado







gracias por la ayuda


----------



## AntonioAA

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Y este que les parece??? Tambien de aluminio pero Dayton y com apenas algo mas de 50 litros. Estos los consigo acá pero el par a 90 Thump ja ja
> 
> 
> 
> Trump,perdón por la escritura



Cual es la Fs ? me parece que estas sintonizando un poco bajo....
El parlante parce lindo!



Chimbo: asi te esta rebotanto directo del piso ! cuelgalo de un solo lado de modo que quede casi vertical...


----------



## el chimbo

OK Antonio lo pondre asi y volvere a medir gracias amigo


----------



## Kebra

jorger dijo:


> Muy bueno, no lo había visto en parts express. Y eso que paseo mucho por ahí.
> Lo único el Cms y el Vas.. no son un poco altos?





Honestamente, no sé. Es decir, me ha pasado en varias ocasiones que juzgué un parlante por *uno* de sus parámetros T/S, y salvo Qts demasiado malos, los resultados al simular no fueron tan fieles a la predicción. 

En conclusión, la única manera de poder evaluar correctamente un parlante, es simulando como se comporta.

Y este tiene la particularidad de necesitar un volumen algo mayor a otros, pero es tan plana la variación de respuesta vs volumen de caja, que al variar la F3 se vé esto:










el chimbo dijo:


> aquí las nuevas mediciones
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 155242
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 155243
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 155244
> 
> 
> gracias por su ayuda amigos



*Le=0,00µH*


----------



## polilapo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Cual es la Fs ? me parece que estas sintonizando un poco bajo....
> El parlante parce lindo!


 
Solo probé como quedaban en el Win,esos los viste en persona y te gustaron. Y esta sintonisado en la Fs


----------



## el chimbo

si kebra no se porque a todos los demas les aparece este parametro de la bobina menos a mi 
algo no he hecho en el programa 
Saludos


----------



## jorger

Kebra dijo:


> Honestamente, no sé. Es decir, me ha pasado en varias ocasiones que juzgué un parlante por *uno* de sus parámetros T/S, y salvo Qts demasiado malos, los resultados al simular no fueron tan fieles a la predicción.
> 
> En conclusión, la única manera de poder evaluar correctamente un parlante, es simulando como se comporta.
> 
> Y este tiene la particularidad de necesitar un volumen algo mayor a otros, pero es tan plana la variación de respuesta vs volumen de caja, que al variar la F3 se vé esto:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nso9iru.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Le=0,00µH*



Seh, quizá me puse un poco tiquismiquis todo hay que decirlo. No tanto por Cms pero sí por el Vas, me parece grande para un 8" !
Porque el resto de parámetros son muy buenos.. parece un altavoz bastante flexible justo por lo que comentas.

Coincido contigo, aunque por varios parámetros uno ya sepa o se haga la idea de cómo se puede comportar (y para eso hay que conocerlos bien, claro), no sabes exactamente a qué te enfrentas hasta que no simulas.. en alguna ocasión me he llevado también alguna sorpresa 


el chimbo dijo:


> si kebra no se porque a todos los demas les aparece este parametro de la bobina menos a mi
> algo no he hecho en el programa
> Saludos


Para que Le te la calcule debes aumentar el rango de frecuencias del barrido cuando mides.. por ejemplo hasta 300 ó 400Hz.
Un saludo.


----------



## Electrovacio

Se supone que este programa y este cable sirven para medir también altavoces de medios e incluso de agudos. ¿Alguien lo ha hecho?
No veo dificultades para medir un altavoz de medios; supongo que será cuestión de ponerlo en una caja de mucho menor tamaño que si se midiera uno de graves. Tal vez una caja de 1 o 2 litros, depende del tamaño del altavoz. Y si se usa peso, pues 2 gramos o algo así ...
¿Pero para medir un tweeter?  ¿Se pone peso? Con más de medio  gramo, igual se estropea el altavoz. Y usar una caja es imposible, porque suelen estar cerrados por detrás.


----------



## Kebra

Para medios y tweeter no necesitás calcular T/S. Si debés medir impedancia y transferencia (resp. en frecuencia).

El tweeter es sellado y el mid lleva todo el recinto relleno de material absorbente.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, sigo empeñado en hacer algo con el "woofer" Technics superchino... Estuve jugando con LspCAD y una caja bandpass, y mi idea es usar la salida B de parlantes del sinto como subwoofer, pasivo para acompañar a mis primogénitos que tienen 60Hz @ 0dB y 53Hz @ -3dB.

El woofer es una porquería, y dejar plana la curva es imposible en pasivo, salvo que use una habitación de 3x3x3 como baffle.

Hasta ahora obtuve estos resultados, que van a llevar mucho MDF... 




















La simulación en la habitación da un pico feo en los 27Hz... Supongo que por posición se refiere al puerto de sintonía, ya que es lo único que genera sonido si el gabinete está bien construido. Voy a jugar variando esa posición... 

En fin, si alguien tiene experiencia con estas cajas, escucho sugerencias.


----------



## jorger

Fíjate que una bandpass tiene sus complicaciones.. incluso en altavoces no tan chinos la respuesta en simulación es inmanejable a menos que se usen volúmenes medio raros (e imposibles por la Fb que hay que meter) 
Viste como se porta en una bass reflex? quizá por ahí se pueda hacer algo en pasivo.
Pregunta: cómo conseguiste el Lspcad?  le tengo ganas a ese soft.. la única versión que conseguí no me dejaba simular nada..


----------



## Kebra

Si, en reflex y closed ya simulé. Lo mejor es en closed pero 300 litros, reflex me da como 600 litros... Bandpass me dá la chance de achicar el volumen a 100 litros y poder poner los bookshelf arriba. Y la caja es un filtro de 4º orden acústico para las frecuencias que ya manejan muy bien los otros baffles, y no necesito poner nada entre el amplificador y los woofers.

Lo lógico sería tirarlos a la basura, o colocar en un auto con el baúl como baffle... Pero me resisto a tirarlos, y ni loco lo pongo en el auto.


----------



## Futuro

Feliz tarde para todos,tengo una duda ya que yo no fabrico cajas acusticas comercialmente,sino que de vez en cuando me hago una cajita de audio,la uso unos 2 o 3 años y si me la compran la vendo y luego experimento con otra.
En fin para resumir,no se leer muy bien los graficos que traen algunos planos y por ahora no me interesaria  aprender ya que como dije no es mi ramo y me quitaria mucho tiempo.Solo quiero subir un plano y un grafico del mismo para que ustedes que son los expertos si no es mucha molestia me puedan informar por favor segun el grafico que sensibilidad o spl da este modelo de caja. Yo como mencione no se leer muy bien el grafico,pero medio entiendo equivocandome seguramente que son como a 50 hz 105 Db.Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco.


----------



## polilapo

Hola a todos. Aguirre606,estas pidiendo un numero y los números se obtienen de cálculos y los cálculos se hacen con fórmulas y están tienen una base teórica y otra de datos. Si no tenes los datos del parlante nada se te puede aconsejar


----------



## Futuro

o.k amigo entiendo,pero yo no estoy pidiendo ningun calculo,sino solo que por favor me decifren el grafico publicado.Yo como no tengo experiencia entiendo que expresa que a 50hz da 105 Decibeles,pero no se si lo entendi bien o estoy equivocado,es solo eso .


----------



## Kebra

Por lo que se vé en el gráfico en 50 Hz tenés 95 dB y en 500 Hz el pico horrible en 105 dB.

Sin datos es imposible calcular nada, pero a simple vista, por esa curva, no esperes demasiado de ese parlante.


----------



## cantoni11

Hola a todos ,Tengo unos bafles "Technics SB-LX7" de tres vías con un wofer de 12".Quiero mejorarlo si es que se puede. Su calidad de construcción es mediocre .La caja esta contruida de aglomerado muy fino de espesor y en su  interior no trae ningun elemento de aislación acustica;.El filtro pasivo tiene un capacitor para el medio y otro para el tweter y para el wofer nada.Ademas trae unas molduras que van por encima de los parlante los cuales vibran en determinados pasajes musicales,produciendo mucha distorsion..
 Pense empezar midiendo los parlantes por separado para luego seguir por los filtros y luego mejorar las cajas..Intente usar el metodo aqui posteado para medir los parametros Thiele Small y no pude conseguir una curva aceptable ,solo ondas desordenadas.Descubri luego de leer mucho este post que en computadoras ALL iN ONE no funciona porque la placa de sonido no trae entrada de línea..Yo usaba la entrada de microfono.Con lo cual solo me queda comprar una placa de sonido externa.La pregunta es, cual es la masa adecuada sin gastar mucho?.La calidad de placa de sonido influye en  la precisión de las mediciones .Es decir a mayor calidad ,mayor precisión??,saludos 3-way floor-standing 12-inch speakers
* 33 to 22,000 Hz frequency response
* 200-watt power handling
* Bass-reflex design
* 90 dB sensitivityCrossover points: 3000, 6000 Hz
* Frequency response (+/- 3 dB): 33 to 22,000 Hz
* Maximum recommended power (average): 200 watts
* Modulation: N/A
* Nominal speaker impedance: 8 ohms


----------



## sergiot

La calidad de la placa no influye tanto, las mediciones las hace por comparación entre lo que sale y lo que vuelve, pero como en todo esto, cuanto mejor es, mejor aún.


----------



## Kebra

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola a todos ,Tengo unos bafles "Technics SB-LX7" de tres vías con un wofer de 12".Quiero mejorarlo si es que se puede.



No pierdas tiempo. Yo tengo los mismos y les hice todo lo que se te ocurra. Los dejé como estaban de fábrica porque después de medir y simular una y otra vez, no hay mejora en NADA.

Son basura. Lo único que podés hacer para mejorar ligeramente la respuesta en graves, que tiene un pico grosero por 60Hz de 7dB, es tapar el agujero del puerto de sintonía y llenarlo al 100% de material absorvente.

Pero no vale la pena, mejor vendelos.


----------



## cantoni11

Kebra dijo:


> No pierdas tiempo. Yo tengo los mismos y les hice todo lo que se te ocurra. Los dejé como estaban de fábrica porque después de medir y simular una y otra vez, no hay mejora en NADA.
> 
> Son basura. Lo único que podés hacer para mejorar ligeramente la respuesta en graves, que tiene un pico grosero por 60Hz de 7dB, es tapar el agujero del puerto de sintonía y llenarlo al 100% de material absorvente.
> 
> Pero no vale la pena, mejor vendelos.



Gracias Kebra por tu consejo,los tengo hace mas de 20 años y estoy de acuerdo con lo que decis.Recuerdo que en una revista de audio .Alla por los 90 ,a poco tiempo de comprarlos ;los test realizados  ya daban muy malos resultados.
Lo que si destacaria es la calidad de contrucción  los parlantes ,el cono del wofer y las terminaciones son buenas a simple vista.Tambien para destacar que se bancó muchas palizas y no se quemaron..Para lograr un sonido "agaradable" tenía que interponer un ecualizador pionner GR77 de 10+10 bandas ...Agradezco nuevamente tus comentarios ,ya estaba desarmando para encarar las reformas .El filtro trae un electrolitico para el tweter ,pero antes en serie trae otro componente que parece un capacitor de poliester.Lo medi pero no es un capacitor.Nose que será.saludos

PD: Kebra probaste montando los parlante sobre otra caja con filtro recalculado?? o indefectiblemente los parlantes tambien son basura ??


----------



## Kebra

cantoni11 dijo:


> Gracias Kebra por tu consejo,los tengo hace mas de 20 años y estoy de acuerdo con lo que decis.Recuerdo que en una revista de audio .Alla por los 90 ,a poco tiempo de comprarlos ;los test realizados  ya daban muy malos resultados.
> Lo que si destacaria es la calidad de contrucción  los parlantes ,el cono del wofer y las terminaciones son buenas a simple vista.Tambien para destacar que se bancó muchas palizas y no se quemaron..Para lograr un sonido "agaradable" tenía que interponer un ecualizador pionner GR77 de 10+10 bandas ...Agradezco nuevamente tus comentarios ,ya estaba desarmando para encarar las reformas .El filtro trae un electrolitico para el tweter ,pero antes en serie trae otro componente que parece un capacitor de poliester.Lo medi pero no es un capacitor.Nose que será.saludos
> 
> PD: Kebra probaste montando los parlante sobre otra caja con filtro recalculado?? o indefectiblemente los parlantes tambien son basura ??



El woofer lo saqué del gabinete y medí sus parámetros T/S. Resultado: basura ultra china. Para que respondan en forma plana necesitás una caja cerrada de 400 litros. Los gabinetes esos tienen aproximadamente 50 litros. Sacá la cuenta.
Los tweeters son de cartón, y los cambié por unos bullet domo de titanio (aunque deben ser de aluminio duro nomás). Así y todo, si bien mejoró en alta frecuencia, el mid y el woofer son cualquier cosa. Creo que en este mismo hilo subí las curvas. Desastre por donde se lo mire.
El componente que parece capacitor de poliester en realidad es un "fusible térmico" con rearmado automático que no se como se llama. Si te pasás de rosca, se abren para que no se te quemen los parlantes, y cuando se enfría, se cierra y vuelve a funcionar todo.

Son parlantes que le podés vender a alguien que le guste el boom boom, porque dan la sensación de tener unos graves muy poderosos, pero en realidad llegan a 50Hz (igual que mis monitores de 6") pero con un pico bestial entre 60 y 70 Hz.


----------



## AntonioAA

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola a todos ,Tengo unos bafles "Technics SB-LX7" de tres vías con un wofer de 12".Quiero mejorarlo si es que se puede. Su calidad de construcción es mediocre .La caja esta contruida de aglomerado muy fino de espesor y en su  interior no trae ningun elemento de aislación acustica;.El filtro pasivo tiene un capacitor para el medio y otro para el tweter y para el wofer nada.Ademas trae unas molduras que van por encima de los parlante los cuales vibran en determinados pasajes musicales,produciendo mucha distorsion..
> Pense empezar midiendo los parlantes por separado para luego seguir por los filtros y luego mejorar las cajas..Intente usar el metodo aqui posteado para medir los parametros Thiele Small y no pude conseguir una curva aceptable ,solo ondas desordenadas.Descubri luego de leer mucho este post que en computadoras ALL iN ONE no funciona porque la placa de sonido no trae entrada de línea..Yo usaba la entrada de microfono.Con lo cual solo me queda comprar una placa de sonido externa.La pregunta es, cual es la masa adecuada sin gastar mucho?.La calidad de placa de sonido influye en  la precisión de las mediciones .Es decir a mayor calidad ,mayor precisión??,saludos 3-way floor-standing 12-inch speakers



Te comento que tengo unos Sansui de la misma epoca y que tenian el mismo problema ....
Los mejoré MUCHO midiendo parlantes y simulando un cross nuevo . Ahora tambien les cambie tweeter pese que el que traian, aun siendo de cono , funcionaban bien .
El problema principal que tienen es el crossover tan primitivo !! 
Cuando separas bien los parlantes cada uno en su zona de trabajo el resultado es muy bueno .
Al gabinete lo podes reforzar por dentro pegandole mdf de 12 mm y por supuesto poniendo una buena cantidad de estopa .
Pero para eso no te queda otra que medir . Consegui alguna placa de sonido y junta paciencia .





aguirre606 dijo:


> Feliz tarde para todos,tengo una duda ya que yo no fabrico cajas acusticas comercialmente,sino que de vez en cuando me hago una cajita de audio,la uso unos 2 o 3 años y si me la compran la vendo y luego experimento con otra.
> En fin para resumir,no se leer muy bien los graficos que traen algunos planos y por ahora no me interesaria  aprender ya que como dije no es mi ramo y me quitaria mucho tiempo.Solo quiero subir un plano y un grafico del mismo para que ustedes que son los expertos si no es mucha molestia me puedan informar por favor segun el grafico que sensibilidad o spl da este modelo de caja. Yo como mencione no se leer muy bien el grafico,pero medio entiendo equivocandome seguramente que son como a 50 hz 105 Db.Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco.



Ese esquema de caja no es precisamente Hifi , esta hecha para mejorar rendimiento y poco tamaño ... Debes usarla con un buen filtro para que solo trabaje en la zona plana de frecuencias y filtre los picos horribles que muestra mas arriba .
No le pidas mas que el proposito para el cual fue hecha .


----------



## elucches

Kebra dijo:


> El componente que parece capacitor de poliester en realidad es un "fusible térmico" con rearmado automático que no se como se llama. Si te pasás de rosca, se abren para que no se te quemen los parlantes, y cuando se enfría, se cierra y vuelve a funcionar todo.



Se llaman fusibles reseteables o "polyswitches". Por ejemplo: http://www.bourns.com/products/circuit-protection/resettable-fuses-multifuse-pptc/product/MF-R o http://way-on.com/products/detail.aspx?id=213


----------



## cantoni11

> Cuando separas bien los parlantes cada uno en su zona de trabajo el resultado es muy bueno .
> Al gabinete lo podes reforzar por dentro pegandole mdf de 12 mm y por supuesto poniendo una buena cantidad de estopa .



Era mi idea AntonioA... Lo voy a intentar  de terco que soy !! Mi sueño son las Dali Zensor 3
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-610859624-dali-zensor-3-bafles-de-estante-nuevos-gtia-1-ano-_JM_
Alguien puede aportar comentarios sobre estas cajas

Gracias por sus aportes a:AntonioA, Kebra y Elucche por orientarme


----------



## Iván Francisco

aguirre606 dijo:


> Feliz tarde para todos,tengo una duda ya que yo no fabrico cajas acusticas comercialmente,sino que de vez en cuando me hago una cajita de audio,la uso unos 2 o 3 años y si me la compran la vendo y luego experimento con otra.
> En fin para resumir,no se leer muy bien los graficos que traen algunos planos y por ahora no me interesaria  aprender ya que como dije no es mi ramo y me quitaria mucho tiempo.Solo quiero subir un plano y un grafico del mismo para que ustedes que son los expertos si no es mucha molestia me puedan informar por favor segun el grafico que sensibilidad o spl da este modelo de caja. Yo como mencione no se leer muy bien el grafico,pero medio entiendo equivocandome seguramente que son como a 50 hz 105 Db.Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco.



Como bién dices: "No me interesa aprender"
Desde mi punto de vista, o no hubieses hecho la pregunta o no mereces la respuesta.


----------



## Futuro

Kebra dijo:


> Por lo que se vé en el gráfico en 50 Hz tenés 95 dB y en 500 Hz el pico horrible en 105 dB.
> 
> Sin datos es imposible calcular nada, pero a simple vista, por esa curva, no esperes demasiado de ese parlante.



Muchas gracias amigo,lo que me llama poderosamente la atencion es que el grafico y el plano lo saque del foro Speaker plans,donde recomiendan esa caja,para ese y para otros parlantes como una caja compacta de muy alto rendimiento y con bajos de 55hz. Se llama niranjana bass bin   o Booty bass.




Iván Francisco dijo:


> Como bién dices: "No me interesa aprender"
> Desde mi punto de vista, o no hubieses hecho la pregunta o no mereces la respuesta.



Lo que quiero decir es que solo necesitaba una respuesta de lo que refleja el grafico para saber si en realidad esa caja era efectiva,no estudiar una teoria muy extensa y con practica tambien,si no voy a trabajar con cabinas de audio ni con parlantes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tengo unos Sansui S30 , dos vias bafle sellado 8"  y 4", que de divisor sólo lleva un capacitor 

*P.D.: Si  Cantoni11 no va a medir los parlantes , me llevaría tódo ésto creando un tema nuevo de Upgrade de "Technics SB-LX7"*


----------



## Kebra

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tengo unos Sansui S30 , dos vias bafle sellado 8"  y 4", que de divisor sólo lleva un capacitor
> 
> *P.D.: Si  Cantoni11 no va a medir los parlantes , me llevaría tódo ésto creando un tema nuevo de Upgrade de "Technics SB-LX7"*



Nótese que los bafles son SB-LX70, no 7.

Como decía una docente de análisis... Arrastra error.


----------



## polilapo

Ahora,aguirre606,si ese plano lo sacaste de otro foro donde lo recomiendan para tu parlantes y te dan el SPL y los Hz hasta donde baja,para que preguntaste en este foro??? Una duda nomas,sin ánimo de molestar


----------



## Futuro

Porque es un foro en ingles donde demoran dias en responder y toca traducir todo,con el mal traductor de Google y porque confio mas en mi gente latina,que en los gringos ,je,je,je .


----------



## vmsa

Estimado Aguirre606, ya que quieres que te ayudemos en algo, me atrevo a indicarte que una caja se diseña para un determinado parlante, es un sistema con dos componentes. Cada parlante con su caja y cada caja para su parlante. Espero que entiendas el punto. Suerte.


----------



## cantoni11

En mi caso ,como hago para medir parametros ts del  parlante medio y  tweeter ?? .En la segunda medición donde hay que agregar masa a los conos de los parlantes,como se hace?? .Por favor alguien me explique como debo hacer.saludos


----------



## Kebra

Del mid y el tweeter sólo tenés que medir impedancia y transferencia. T/S es para calcular el gabinete, y el mid (en este caso) y el tweeter son sellados.
Medilos y los comparamos con mis mediciones.


----------



## cantoni11

Kebra dijo:


> Del mid y el tweeter sólo tenés que medir impedancia y transferencia. T/S es para calcular el gabinete, y el mid (en este caso) y el tweeter son sellados.
> Medilos y los comparamos con mis mediciones.



Estoy esperando la placa ,tengo una all in one .Mientras me desasnaré leyendo y preguntando .Lo de los pesos nose como pegarlos al cono si dañarlos.Pense en una tuerca pero no se me ocurre otra cosas mas que usar cinta adhesiva ,lo cual podría dañar el cono .Que consejos me darías al respecto ? .saludos

pd: desde luego compartiré las gráficas


----------



## Kebra

El mid tiene un pico de 10 o mas dB justo en la Fs (540Hz). De fábrica viene cortado 6dB/octava en 3KHz, pero el pico queda por encima del resto. Tuve que meterle un RCL para que lo achate, y aún así no fué fácil. Todo en simulación, obviamente. En la práctica es mas caro el crossover que el resto del baffle.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si cortas un poco arriba de 1 KHz , te evitas mucho de todo eso , si no es segundo , que sea 3er orden...
De paso vas a tener valores aceptables de L y C , le quitas medios al woofer ... Hay que ver como responde este tambien . Mas o menos asi hice con los Sansui mios . Me quedo bien angosta la campana del mid , porque el tweeter nuevo arranca en 2500 ...



Medi tambien tweeter , segun su Fs vas a poder ver donde cortarlo pero siendo de cono casi que debe andar bien a partir de 2000 ...


----------



## Kebra

En la simulación está cortado en 4to orden a 3KHz, y así y todo tuve que ponerle el notch para que no quede un pico en la Fs. Mirá el esquemático.
El tweeter no es el original. Los tiré al diablo hace como 20 años, y le puse dos bullet. Están cortados a 12dB en 6KHz y con atenuador y zobel porque son de 3.6 ohm. El woofer va derecho, porque no varía en nada por mas bobinas que le meta. Tal es la calidad de los parlantes, que no vale la pena el esfuerzo.

Los dejé como vinieron de fábrica, salvo el tweeter, que le puse un poliester de .7uF calculado a oído. Probaba, escuchaba, soldaba, probaba, escuchaba. Hasta que mas o menos quedó.


----------



## AntonioAA

Los bullet ( que he conocido , no muchos ) para mi son espantosos . Varian de rendimiento segun el volumen , son para ruido ....
Lo que no puedo creer es que no te funcione un filtro de 4to orden a 3000 ... Con segundo o tercero ya tendria que quedar muy abajo ... y siempre va a ser mucho mejor que el horrible capacitor que traian de fabrica !!
Lo de ajustar a oido lo he hecho muchas veces ( shame on me ) ... pero uno se engaña muy facil y hay que ver que no queden pozos , y LO MAS IMPORTANTE es que tengan un buen "reverse null" o sea, que esten en fase en el cruce . El resultado ( para mi ) es determinante . Todos los experimentos que vengo haciendo me han demostrado que aun con parlantes berreta , se logra buen resultado .


----------



## Kebra

Si, si le pongo el cross que calculó el LspCAD seguro quedan muchísimo mejor que como vinieron de fábrica. Pero voy a gastar mas en cobre que lo que valen los baffles. Desde mi punto de vista es una locura ponerle plata, mas aún cuando el gabinete es una broma de mal gusto. Aglomerado del mas ordinario, muy fino.

Ese es el tema. No vale la pena. Que se pueden mejorar, no hay duda. Pero para mí es un gasto absurdo. 

Tuve que conectarlo con la polaridad invertida (como viene de fábrica), porque si no, es peor aún el pico en 540 Hz.

- Hay que hacer un gabinete nuevo de 200 litros y llenarlo de fieltro.
- Hay que ponerle un cross que lleva una tonelada de cobre.
- El sonido va a seguir siendo mediocre porque los parlantes son malísimos.

Los números no cierran por ningún lado. 

A los bullet les modifiqué la geometría para que suenen "menos peor". 













Le agrandé las "ventanas" porque eran muy finitas y además tenían rebabas, nunca fueron mecanizados, así como los fundieron, a la caja.

Son estos:

https://www.parts-express.com/pyramid-tw18-bullet-horn-super-tweeter-pair-aluminum--270-100

Cuando los compré sonaban como unos piezo bien berretas. Después del "mecanizado" quedaron mas "suaves".


----------



## cantoni11

Hola,gracias  Kebra y AntonioaAA por tantos aportes .Sigo sin saber como medir el tweeter y  el medio..Como es el metodo?? .
En cuanto a los agudos de tweeter ,puedo decirte con tranquilidad que los que trae la caja( de carton de 2")suenan mejor que cualquiera de los que se conssiguen aqui en argentina..Una vez encontre aqui  unos tweter Pionner de domo de seda y nose cuantas cosas mas...lo monte y no sonaban ni la mitad del original.Esto lo hice motivado porque leí en una revista que los de carton no llegan alto en frecuencia como los de domo de seda.........Encima costaban casi lo mismo que las cajas.Los vendi al tiempo. Todavia  tengo los piezoelectricos Leea 2001 y 2002 originales de los años 80/90 ..y puedo decirte lo mismo que Antonio.Los tweter bala suenan igual a los Leea.puro ruido.
En cuanto a la caja ,para agregar masa a las paredes pense en ponerles laminas autoadeshivas de brea,para que no resuenen tanto y luego ponerles uan segunda capa de guata finas..Algo tiene que mejorar..Veremos..

pd: esos tweter los compraste aqui? Son pyramid (una marca bien mediocre,segun se )los vi en los comercios locales.Todo lo digo con mucho respeto.Saludos


----------



## Kebra

Si, son Pyramid, bien berretas. Pero con el mecanizado que le hice mejoraron un montón. Los compré en "Electrónica 80" hace como 20 años. Pero los ví en mercado libre.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-621407504-par-de-tweeter-bala-titanium-sound-xtreme-tws18-200w-estereo-_JM_

Son chinos genéricos, con varias marcas.

Para medir, con el cable Arta, medís impedancia y ya sabés donde hacer los cortes, a priori. 2 octavas arriba de la Fs.

Y para medir frecuencia si o si necesitás un mic.


----------



## AntonioAA

Cantoni:
Aca en el foro hay varios hilos que hablan de mediciones ... necesitas un microfono que no necesariamente tiene que ser una maravilla ( tampoco la pavada ) una PC en condiciones y armarte la caja ARTA , en la pagina estan todas las explicaciones. Posteriormente tenes que agarrarle la mano a la configuracion de tu placa de sonido .
Con eso obtenes : Curva de impedancia -> calculas los parametros de T/S con el programa Limp 
Con el Arta y el Steps medis respuesta en frecuencia .
Del Limp y del Steps podes tambien obtener los archivos .zma y .frd que te sirven para meter en un simulador como el LSPcad y de esa forma optimizar el filtro . 
Lee el hilo desde el principio ....

Kebra: estas empecinado en odiarlos ... yo te daba sugerencias para que sin demasiado gasto ( te invitaria a escuchar mis Sansui ) si bien no te quedaran de alta gama, al menos mucho mas pasables como para poner en el quincho cuando haces asado .
Como decia mi abuelita española : "Es como las lentejas , si quieres las coges y sino las dejas ...."


----------



## cantoni11

Ok ,para medir el wofer la tengo clara ..Lo mido afuera de la caja..y sigo todo el método aquí descripto tan amablemente por JuanFilas ..Pero en mi caso tengo el tweeter y el mid..Como mido el mid mas el tweter..su impedancia según la Frecuencia ,y su Frecuencia de resonancia..Lo hago montados todos juntos :wofer,mid;tweeter?? .
Supongo tengo que sacar parametros de cada parlante para saber frecuencias de cortes convenientes de los filtros y demás.Por favor aclarenme el panorama,leí todo el post  pero mi torpeza es mas fuerte.


----------



## AntonioAA

El tweeter es cerrado , medilo donde quieras .
El mid puede no serlo , se mide igual que woofer , baja potencia! 
Necesitas principalmente la frecuencia de resonancia , esto te da el limite mas bajo de frecuencia ( si bien recomiendan que sea un par de octavas mas alta ) .
La respuesta te dice como se comporta y  como llega a las altas frecuencias , si hay resonancias por ejemplo y te da el limite superior utilizable .
Mira las hojas tecnicas de los fabricantes serios , y vas a ver que todo parlante llega a una frecuencia en la cual el cono empieza a portarse mal , algunos HORRIBLE como los de cono rigido , si bien tienen sus ventajas mas abajo . 
La regla es usarlo en el rango de frecuencias que se comporta bien .



Tarea para el Hogar:
buscate una hoja tecnica de un parlante , subila e indicá cual seria el rango de frecuencias en que trabaja bien ...


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Kebra: estas empecinado en odiarlos ... yo te daba sugerencias para que sin demasiado gasto ( te invitaria a escuchar mis Sansui ) si bien no te quedaran de alta gama, al menos mucho mas pasables como para poner en el quincho cuando haces asado .
> Como decia mi abuelita española : "Es como las lentejas , si quieres las coges y sino las dejas ...."



Me quedé pensando en lo que habías dicho sobre cómo era posible que en 4to orden aún me diera problemas ese pico... Y decidí volver a las bases.

Me fui a la concepción mas básica de crossover y abrí un "3 way simple".

Cargué las curvas, y calculé sin tanto "proceso automatizado".

Descubrí algo muy interesante, y que me lleva a dudar de la "inteligencia" del optimizador de LspCAD.

Logré esta curva toqueteando a mano:














Ahora... ¿Cómo es posible que el super ultra optimizador, nave insignia de LspCAD, no haya sido capaz de hacer lo que hice yo a dedo mirando la curva? 

Extiendo la consulta a todos aquellos que hayan usado LspCAD (tanto 6 como 5.25, ambos optimizadores dieron lo mismo) a ver si todavía confiamos ciegamente en un soft que no tiene idea de lo que hace...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antes de recordar en tus oraciones al creador del LspCad, yo revisaria que parametros/configuracion le diste al xover para que el soft lo optimice.
Es probable que hayan conjuntos de curvas/especificaciones/parametros que no sean adecuados o viables para el optimizador.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hace poco tambien me atrevi a dudar de la "sabiduria" del lspcad ... confieso que no intenté agarrarle la mano ... y como dije varias veces , yo uso una planilla Excel muy  bien hecha de un tal Jeff Bagsby ( el link lo puse varias veces ) que te permite ver la variacion de la curva en tiempo real mientras tocas los valores de los componentes ... y me ha funcionado muy bien .
( y me coincide con lo que grafica LSPcad ) 
Quiza no este hecho para lidiar con parlantes malos !
Insisto que con cross minimalistas se logra buen resultado


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hace poco tambien me atrevi a dudar de la "sabiduria" del lspcad
> Quiza no este hecho para lidiar con parlantes malos !
> Insisto que con cross minimalistas se logra buen resultado



Puede ser. El conjunto Vifa - GB lo calculó rapidísimo.


----------



## polilapo

Hola Kebra,Antonio me hizo un Cross con la planilla Excel de Brady y quedó muy bien,querés que suba las .zma y .frd (si las encuentro) y probas el LspCad? (tweeter Vifa,mid Jbl y woofer Emave 12") y vemos las diferencias. . . . . Saludos


----------



## polilapo

Aca subo las .frd y .zma por si alguien quiere probarlas en el LspCad y compararlas con lo que da la planilla de Jeff Bagsby ,yo intente y no pude dar pie con bola con el programa,la planilla de Jeff Bagsby es mas intuitiva y simple. Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Pongo link por enesima vez , hay otros programas interesantes ( era Bagby , no Bagasby ) :

http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/jbagby.html


----------



## Kebra

polilapo dijo:


> Aca subo las .frd y .zma por si alguien quiere probarlas en el LspCad y compararlas con lo que da la planilla de Jeff Bagsby ,yo intente y no pude dar pie con bola con el programa,la planilla de Jeff Bagsby es mas intuitiva y simple. Gracias



Me toma 45 dB mas abajo la SPL del woofer.


----------



## polilapo

?????? Según los T/S el SPL es 94db,cuando Antonio uso los .frd tuvo que acomodarlo con el SPLTrace porque estaban muy altas . . . .no se si eso ayuda,no soy muy (casi nada) entendido en el tema. Gracias por ocuparte.


----------



## cantoni11

> Tarea para el Hogar:
> buscate una hoja tecnica de un parlante , subila e indicá cual seria el rango de frecuencias en que trabaja bien


Rockford Fosgate Punch	
Re	  3,2	
Rs	  1	
ro	  11,78	
Zmax	  37,69	
fs	 * 40	*
f1	  30	
f2	  50	
Qts	 * 0,58* 
Qms	  6,86	
Qes	  0,64	
K	  0,92	
Qtsb	  1,83	
Qesb	  2	
Mt	  0,06	
Mmd	  0,06	
a	  0,08	
Ma	  0,0016	
Mx	  0,05	
fsx	  29,7	
Cms	0,000254	
Vas (m3)	0,014	
Vas (Litros)	14,39	
Sd	0,0201	
EBP	68,64	

Según veo y entiendo,habría que cortarlo a 80 hz( una octava mas de la *Fs,que es 40Hz*) arriba se cortaría según el mid o el tweeter que acompañe .Aunque un tanto inseguro lo digo.Debo decir que este parlante parece mas util para subwofer,ya que llega a frecuencias muy bajas,casi al borde inferior audible de 20hz( no todos los seres vivos podemos escuchar esta frecuencia).
El *Qts* al ser un valor bajo ,me indica se podría usar con caja reflex y además que es un parlante de calidad..
*Re*,es de 3.2ohmios que es la resitencia en continua de la bobina,No confundir con impedancia.
*VAS* ,sale 14.39 litros,es el volumen de la caja .
Nose que otro parametro sería importante .AntonioA dígame si hice bien los deberes.


----------



## AntonioAA

Bien tu intento! ...pero te dije "la grafica" !! sobre todo de un mid woofer o un mid...
En el woofer el limite inferior si esta dado por sus parametros y su respuesta simulada en el diseñador de cajas , GENERALMENTE CERCA DE Fs ....
Vas INTERVIENE en el volumen de la caja , pero NO es el volumen de la caja ...
te recomiendo que leas completos este y otros hilos muy interesantes que hay .....
Nos vemos en el turno Diciembre .


----------



## cantoni11

AntonioAA, Sirve este aparatejo para hacer las pruebas de T/S ?' .Creo es el "mejorcito" de los baratos en ML.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-616431635-placa-de-audio-behringer-usb-interface-uca222-oferta--_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esa interfaz es muy buena (yo la uso como DAC de audio conectada a la compu) y va como piña para medir los T/S (si tenés un pequeño ampli para excitar el parlante a medir). Pero si vas a gastar en equipos para medición, te recomiendo ir _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-657945588-focusrite-scarlett-solo-2nd-gen-nuevas-en-arg-_JM_ que es muy superior, le podés conectar un micrófono directamente (ya trae el pre incorporado) y además tiene alimentación phantom.... y para audio anda de rep@#$%madre. Si.. vale el doble, pero ese link la tiene $300 mas barata    que cuando la compré yo el año pasado y además tenés la posibilidad de pagarla en cuotas con algunas tarjetas.

PD: Yo no vendo ni represento al chabón de Mercadolibre. Solo encontré la que estaba mas barata....y si querés mas caras, también hay...


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, como dijo Corona, tanto le hincharon la paciencia, le vendió el toro al gobierno.

Modifiqué el SB-LX70 por enésima vez, y sigo pensando que hay que tirarlo al medio de la calle.

Le metí un filtro hermoso, y si bien suena "parejo" los tweeter bala son muy malos y además como son de 3.6 Ω tuve que meterle atenuador.

Como tienen 200 dB menos aproximadamente de SPL que los GB-Vifa los dejé acompañando a los monitores de momento. Como para rellenar los graves, ecualizador de por medio. Pero es feo feo. Lo hago como para decir "no trabajé en vano". Pero no puedo auto engañarme... 

Dejo imágenes de los injertos y gráficos. No presten mucha atención a la parte por encima de 7 kHz, ya que mi mic es mentiroso, y arreglé a mano la curva del tweeter, y está por debajo o casi al mismo nivel que el mid.


----------



## Kebra

Bien, luego de mirar el circuito y simular con y sin bobina en el woofer, decidí ponerla a pesar que en el gráfico de SPL había una variación menor o igual a 0,5 dB. 

Mejoró notablemente, no tanto a nivel sino a, en palabras de audiófilo, "limpieza y separación". Los graves quedaron menos boom que sin bobina. Y supongo que el pequeño espectro de alta frecuencia que la bobina del woofer dejaba ir a masa, ahora se va al mid y tweeter. Pequeñísimo, pero todo suma.

Descubrí que son MUY, pero MUY direccionales estos tweeter bullet. La posición para ubicar estos baffles no es el suelo, mas bien con el tweeter o el mid a la altura del oído.

No los vuelvo a tocar hasta conseguir una tonelada de guata o fieltro para llenarlos al 100% y sellarlos.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buenas noches.
Luego de pasar por presentaciones y leer este hilo, he decidido medir los parametros TS de mi sub Jahro 8 recién reparado  en la Casa del Parlante, en Mar del Plata.
Se que es un sub de mediana calidad siendo generoso, por lo tanto me propuse medir dichos parámetros a los fines de hacerle una caja y sintonizarla.
He adquirido lo necesario para armar el cable ARTA y me asalta una duda, en la ficha en la cual el cable 2 no se suelda, entiendo que la masa ( cable numero 3 ) se une al nodo 6-7-9, el cable 1 no me queda claro del todo ( por lo que leo, va al canal izquierdo del amplificador o sea al centro del RCA ) y de la bornera para los bafles del mismo ( o sea la señal amplificada ) donde se conecta.
Disculpen lo básico de la pregunta, debo admitir que quiero medir este parlante ( de baja calidad ) para que me de trabajo, comprender el LIMP y aprender.


----------



## vmsa

Hola, por lo que vi en el diagrama del primer post, el cable 1 (junto con la tierra 3) es la salida de la placa de sonido de la PC y va a la entrada del amplificador de potencia en el canal que elijas para hacer las mediciones. Lo demas es correcto 3, 6, 7 y 9 son las masas, 10 y 5 y el extremo 11 de la resistencia de potencia van juntos y el otro extremo 12 de la resistencia de potencia va a 4 y 8.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola vmsa.
Gracias por responder.
Entonces el cable 1 ( o sea el canal izquierdo de la salida de la placa de sonido de la PC ) va al centro del RCA, o sea a la entrada del amplificador.
El cable 3 ( masa del RCA ) va al nodo 6-7-9.
Quiero estar seguro de esto, ya que el cable 9 es el negativo de la salida del ampli ( no sea cosa que vaya tensión por masa a la placa )
Un abrazo


----------



## vmsa

Hola, si es como decis.
Para ampliar tu información te paso un enlace a un manual de uso del Limp, que espero te aclare dudas y puedas hacer unas buenas mediciones!

http://velserver.com/foro/Limp~0.pdf


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola, gracias por la info
Ya tengo listo el cable.
Se me ocurrió medir primero, luego hacer un ablande por frecuencias del sub y medir otra vez, a ver qué onda.
Abrazo.


----------



## Kebra

Para medir T/S no hace falta amplificador.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola Kebra
No entiendo.....no es que se usa un ampli a bajo volumen para los T/S ?
Quizás entendí mal algo....
Disculpen las preguntas básicas, leí varias veces este tema y supuse eso....


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches. Para los T/S yo uso la salida para auriculares de la notebook y va bien,tiene suficiente volumen para medir impedancia y parametros. Para respuesta si va ampli.


----------



## jorger

Aquí uno más que mide los T/S sin amplificador. La salida de audio de mi portátil va sobrada...


----------



## Kebra

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola Kebra
> No entiendo.....no es que se usa un ampli a bajo volumen para los T/S ?
> Quizás entendí mal algo....
> Disculpen las preguntas básicas, leí varias veces este tema y supuse eso....



La salida de línea de la placa de sonido sobra.



Sigo jugando y les pregunto a quienes saben mas que yo (que es todo el foro mas o menos): ¿Qué fase les gusta mas? ¿La primera, con esa ruptura horrenda, o la segunda, con esa caída horrenda?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Está mucho mejor esta imagen:






El retardo de grupo (cambio de fase vs.frecuencia) es muuucho mas "plano".


----------



## Kebra

Durante todo el "proyecto" jamás reparé en la fase. Ahora están como en la mejor figura. Lo extraño, según mi muy subjetiva impresión, es que la mejora me parece notarla en los agudos mas agudos, lejos del horrendo desfase que había en el punto de crossover. Seguramente debe ser en todo el espectro, pero yo lo noto ahí. Si bien no me senté a escuchar detenidamente, quizá luego de escuchar un disco que tenga grabado en la memoria podré ampliar mi opinión.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buen día
Ah genial ! 
Por lo pronto, supongo que el cable Arta se modifica...?
Los cocodrilos del ampli entonces no se conectan ni el RCA de entrada tampoco.
Alguien tiene el esquema de conexionado para usar el cable en una compu?
Gracias


----------



## Kebra

Necesitás 2 fichas de 3.5mm stereo, una llave (yo usé un módulo "punto" de 220V que tenía), una resistencia de referencia que tiene que ser al 1% en lo posible y un poco de cable.

Acá tenés el manual de LIMP:

http://www.artalabs.hr/download/LIMP-user-manual.pdf

En la página 8 te muestra como medir utilizando la salida "headphones" que es la salida de línea de la placa de sonido.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buenas noches

Bien, entonces armo el cable para no usar ampli.
Mañana voy a comprar la resistencia, me imagino que también es de 10 w.

Por otro lado, por favor si me pueden aconsejar sobre este método de ablande del sub Jahro

20 min de 25 Hz
idem de 20 
idem de 15
40 min de 25
idem de 20
idem de 15
80 min de 20 min

Todo a bajo volumen ( tengo un amplificador Hitachi SR-502 ), la idea es medir - ablandar - medir y comparar resultados

Desde ya gracias
Diego


----------



## jorger

El cable es el mismo con y sin ampli. Lo único que cambia es el hecho de colocarlo o no.
Sobre el "ablande". No siempre se obtienen diferencias significativas (a veces demasiado poca). Pero siempre hay que probar. En mi caso acostumbro a hacerlo siempre de manera que excursionen muy cerca de su Xmax durante unos minutos a una frecuencia muy baja, en torno a 25-30Hz.
Un saludo.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola jorger
Gracias por responder
Estoy un poco confundido con lo que me comentas
De acuerdo al manual del Limp, en la pagina 8, esquema 3.1, no hay resistencias de  1 k ni 10 k y la r de referencia es de 100 y el cable que arme es de 33 ohms 10 w, como figura en el diagrama de la pagina 1.
El cable que arme es en base a el esquema de pagina 1. con las resistencias de 1 y 10 k y 33 ohms de ref, de ahí que comente que iba a hacer otro cable.
Entonces me sugerís no desarmar el cable que termine ?


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola jorger
> Gracias por responder
> Estoy un poco confundido con lo que me comentas
> De acuerdo al manual del Limp, en la pagina 8, esquema 3.1, no hay resistencias de  1 k ni 10 k y la r de referencia es de 100 y el cable que arme es de 33 ohms 10 w, como figura en el diagrama de la pagina 1.
> El cable que arme es en base a el esquema de pagina 1. con las resistencias de 1 y 10 k y 33 ohms de ref, de ahí que comente que iba a hacer otro cable.
> Entonces me sugerís no desarmar el cable que termine ?


Sólo necesitas el cable del esquema del primer post:

Y ahí puedes decidir intercalar el amplificador o no.
Un saludo.


----------



## sergiot

Las resistencias son de 1/4 W o la que tengas a mano, no vas a manejar potencia.


----------



## DiegoGaston

DiegoGaston dijo:  Ver Mensaje
Hola jorger
Gracias por responder
Estoy un poco confundido con lo que me comentas
De acuerdo al manual del Limp, en la pagina 8, esquema 3.1, no hay resistencias de 1 k ni 10 k y la r de referencia es de 100 y el cable que arme es de 33 ohms 10 w, como figura en el diagrama de la pagina 1.
El cable que arme es en base a el esquema de pagina 1. con las resistencias de 1 y 10 k y 33 ohms de ref, de ahí que comente que iba a hacer otro cable.
Entonces me sugerís no desarmar el cable que termine ?
Sólo necesitas el cable del esquema del primer post:
diagrama electrico.JPG
Y ahí puedes decidir intercalar el amplificador o no.
Un saludo.

Hola buen dia
Si, se ese modo lo arme, la r de 33 de 10 w, las otras de 1k ( las que se conectan a masa ) y las que van en serie de 10 k de 1/4 w.
Una punta de salida, otra para entrada, parlante, in ampli y out del mismo, total 5 puntas.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola a todos

Bien , pude medir los parámetros.

A ver que opinan

Parlante Jahro, re enconado a 8 ohm ( original 4 ), 17.5 cm de diámetro
Se agrego 13 gr de plastilina

Parameter, Value, Dim
Fs, 64.64, Hz
Re, 4.00, ohms[dc]
Qt, 0.52, -
Qes, 0.60, -
Qms, 3.94, -
Mms, 24.91, grams
Rms, 2.566514, kg/s
Cms, 0.000243, m/N
Vas, 15.63, liters
Sd, 213.82, cm^2
Bl, 8.232083, Tm
ETA,  0.68, %
Lp(2.83V/1m), 93.44, dB
 , , 
Le, 402.84, uH
L2, 5096.05, uH
R2, 5.56, ohms
L3, 0, uH
R3, 0, ohms

Un detalle que me sucedió en el proceso de medición, en el ultimo paso, en donde de agregan los datos de diámetro de cono y r del la bobina.....este esta re enconado a 8 ohm..........y no me hacia ningún calculo.
Le puse 4 ohm y calculó........que podrá ser ?

Gracias


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buenos dias

Adjunto el la captura de pantalla del gráfico del Limp para el parlante que les comentaba.
No me cierra los picos que tiene, seguro es ruido del cable o placa de audio, voy a probar con otra PC.
Que opinan ? 
Gracias, Diego


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Medí con ruido rosa y decile que promedie 2 o 3 veces.


----------



## jorger

Y si estás usando un portatil que tenga micrófono integrado desactívalo desde el panel de control. 
Si no, mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1095005/ _A veces el problema NO es el pc sino *la configuración*
Edit: las gráficas deben salir lo más limpias que se pueda
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Sigo jugando y les pregunto a quienes saben mas que yo (que es todo el foro mas o menos): ¿Qué fase les gusta mas? ¿La primera, con esa ruptura horrenda, o la segunda, con esa caída horrenda?
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IQXyzAc.png



NO SOY DE LOS QUE SABEN ... pero ....
Me gusta esta ... la otra fijate que tiene respuesta inferior del woofer , eso quiere decir que se estan cancelando !....
Por otra parte , el "pozo" se arregla jugando un poco con los valores de capacitor e inductancia 
Yo no uso LSPCad sino una planillita excel que mencione muchas veces . 
Lo que hago es jugar con los valores hasta que de una respuesta aceptable . 
Luego INVIERTO TWEETER y evaluo la cancelación . Si he logrado resultados muy aceptables con parlantes comunes , es buscando que esten perfectamente en fase en el cruce ....o sea que cuando invertis tweeter se haga un pozo tremendo . Sino , ajustar valores hasta que salga .
Cuando lo llevo a la realidad , a veces tengo que mover un par de uF para arriba o abajo , pero funciona.

Te muestro el ultimo engendro que estoy poniendo a punto ( fijarse solo punto de cruce )
La simulacion , con fase directa e invertida:


Y el resultado de las mediciones :


Te puedo asegurar que cuando logras eso , a la simple y modesta oreja SE NOTA.


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> NO SOY DE LOS QUE SABEN ... pero ....
> Me gusta esta ... la otra fijate que tiene respuesta inferior del woofer , eso quiere decir que se estan cancelando !....
> Por otra parte , el "pozo" se arregla jugando un poco con los valores de capacitor e inductancia
> Yo no uso LSPCad sino una planillita excel que mencione muchas veces .
> Lo que hago es jugar con los valores hasta que de una respuesta aceptable .
> Luego INVIERTO TWEETER y evaluo la cancelación . Si he logrado resultados muy aceptables con parlantes comunes , es buscando que esten perfectamente en fase en el cruce ....o sea que cuando invertis tweeter se haga un pozo tremendo . Sino , ajustar valores hasta que salga .
> Cuando lo llevo a la realidad , a veces tengo que mover un par de uF para arriba o abajo , pero funciona.



El pozo lo hice yo, es un BBC-DIP. Lo hice porque notaba fatiga auditiva con algunas grabaciones malas, con Pink Floyd jamás pasó.

Pero volviendo a la fase, si, ya está conectado así, con el tweeter invertido. Pero lo que me vuelve loco es que según el gráfico, los medios están mas arriba que antes, sin embargo yo escucho mas definidos los agudos.

Estoy tentado a sacarle el BBC-DIP y escuchar ahora... Quizá no sea necesario ahora...


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo no te digo si el tweeter va de una forma u otra ...sino que invirtiendo tenes que notar la cancelacion que te muestro .
A veces difiere lo que simulas con lo real , ya que uno tambien es quien obtiene las frd y zma con sus errores.... si te gusta el dip , dejalo , si se te van arriba los agudos es que estan funcionando mejor , pones un LPad y se terminan los problemas
Pero todo contrastalo con lo que medis....

Fijate que en tu segunda simulacion , la respuesta total esta POR ENCIMA de las individuales , en la primera no .


----------



## Kebra

Bien, medí a 40 cm rodeado de almohadas detrás del mic siempre:

Entre el tweeter y el mid:







En el eje del tweeter:






Y la misma suavizada:






Hay una baja en los medios, no una subida en los agudos...

Así que voy a sacarle el DIP a ver cómo mide (es abrir una soldadura nomás)

Acá SIN el DIP:






Excelente, menos componentes en el circuito.


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy lindo! ... aunque esa loma en 5.000 puede ser un poco molesta . Te falta hacer la medicion con el tweeter invertido a ver como andas de fase .


----------



## Kebra

Pero esa loma no varió por la remoción del DIP. Sólo subió la parte entre 1 y 3 KHz. Recién estuve probando con Madonna a un volumen elevado... Así que voy a tener que esperar a recuperar la audición para probar de nuevo.  

Ahora lo que me llama la atención es la gran diferencia entre lo simulado y la medición.

Todo lo hice en la mismas condiciones.  

Estas 4 útlimas mediciones son con el tweeter invertido!


EDIT nº 250:

El tweeter lo invertí y quedó la fase bien. Ahí descubrí que aumentaron los agudos (en realidad, bajaron los medios según la medición, contrariamente con lo que muestra LspCAD).
Luego retiré el DIP para recuperar esos medios, y así obtuve la última medición.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si la simulacion te da muy diferente a la realidad es que no obtuviste bien los frd y zma ... a mi me cambia muy poco como te mostre , y a lo sumo vario un par de uF algun capacitor para obtener mejor fase .
Lo que vale es la medicion , lo otro te sirve para orientarte como afecta la variacion de un componente .


De paso te repaso las condiciones de medicion generalmente usadas :
- 1 w 
- 1 m 
Se suele medir a altura tweeter ( el mas afectado por la direccionalidad ) 
Me mostras como mide con el tweeter invertido?

Ah! hasta ahora he encontrado que el "smoothing" de 1/3 de octava es el mas real ... el de 1/1 plancha demasiado y no vas a ver el "reverse null " ....


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, ahora quedó así (te debo las 1/3 hasta que tenga ganas de medir otra vez)... Ahora estoy escuchando y al oído es excelente.
No tengo tester true-RMS así que medí a 50 cm / 4-10 W ¿? Medí a varios niveles de volumen y no varió gran cosa.

El mic que usé es una porquería, solo se puede confiar en la zona 500 Hz - 5 KHz. 

Igualmente corregir la fase al invertir el tweeter fue lo mas sensible. Otro mundo.


----------



## Kebra

Odio dar un opinión subjetiva para expresar la calidad del sonido, pero ahora los agudos los escucho como en los auriculares. Los auriculares son unos Technics RP-HT280 que responden de 5Hz a 30 KHz según el fabricante. 

Ahora estoy pensando en volver a medir los SB-LX70 a ver si miden precido a lo que simulé.

Quizá de atropellado metí algún dato mal y por eso me dá tan distinto...


----------



## AntonioAA

Como te dije , un cross bien equilibrado hace maravillas ... 

Por otra parte es vergonzoso publicar esto , es un engendro , pero la curvita de respuesta final que medi vale la pena , reforzando lo que vengo diciendo y sin haber descubierto la polvora


----------



## polilapo

Grande Antonio,con Seas y Scan Speak cualquiera hace bafles.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, acabo de descubrir algo muy grave.

LspCAD muestra curvas MUY diferentes con los mismos componentes, en las mismas posiciones, con las mismas curvas FRD y ZMA en filtro simple y en filtro avanzado.

Voy a cargar los datos en la hojita de excel de Antonio a ver que pasa...

Si alguien puede hacer una prueba para descartar que sea mi copia o mi sistema, sería muy útil.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si queres pasame tus archivitos a ver a que llego con la planilla ....


----------



## Kebra

Los cuelgo acá así cualquiera puede jugar. Mientras tanto estoy a punto de debutar con LEAP (el software sobre el cual fue inspirado el LspCAD) a ver que logro. Este año falleció su creador lamentablemente y como el proyecto era absolutamente unipersonal, LEAP NO MORE.
De cualquier manera sigue siendo considerado el soft Nº 1 para audio. 

Ruego a los dioses Thiele y Small que sólo sea producto de mi maldito micrófono.

PD= Ojo que el tweeter NO es el original de Technics. Si alguien tiene estos mismos baffles y un mic estaría interesante comparar mediciones de woofer y mid...  


EDIT: estos datos NO son del 2 vías de mas arriba al que le invertí el tweeter, son las curvas de los Technics SB-LX70 que hace un siglo intento mejorar. Sucede que luego de descubrir la mejora gracias a la corrección de fase, me puse a simular con estos a ver que se apreciaba en los gráficos, y ahí fue que hallé las terribles diferencias entre Simple y Advanced.


EDIT nº 2:

Estoy probando el software Filter Shop. Hace que LspCAD parezca el editor de MS-DOS. Por ejemplo hay filtros de hasta 9º orden. Supongo que en 4 o 5 años voy a aprender a usarlo...


----------



## AntonioAA

Te comento:

No se con que obtuviste las frd ... pero no las puedo abrir 
- Tienen cabecera , las saque y nada 
- Tenes que calibrar de modo que te mida valores "reales".. son todos valores encima de 100dB y hasta 140 !!
- No tienen dato de fase ( por eso NUNCA te va a funcionar la simulacion )

Si lo hiciste del Steps , solamente tenes que decir File-> Export -> Plain file ( frd )


----------



## Kebra

Las hice desde Arta, no Steps. Exporta a txt. Yo le cambié la extensión. LspCAD las abre sin drama. No medí fase acústica con el mic, la fase está en las ZMA. Según leí en un post de Juan la fase eléctrica y acústica son un 99,9% idénticas. 
De hecho si mirás la montaña de curvas que subí, todas tienen fase, salvo las de frecuencia. Y como siempre tenés que cargar ZMA y ésta ya tiene la fase, ni me preocupé por medir fase. Además, la fase del mic no la tengo, por lo tanto no puedo confiar que mida bien fase. Estoy al horno ahí. Cuando me sobren unos petrodólares compraré uno... 

¿Pudiste simular en LspCAD? Yo tuve que instalar LEAP y Filter Shop en un XP en una máquina virtual. No funciona en nada superior a Server 2003 (que estoy por instalarlo en otra virtual para meter todo ahí y trabajar cómodo). Mas adelante voy a exportar la máquina a un archivo así ya me queda todo el sistema, los programas y las mediciones para levantar desde cualquier otro VBOX sin tener que volver a instalar todo otra vez.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo no manejo LspCad ! solo probe un poquito una vez y me daba muy parecido a planilla.
Repito que necesito la fase , CAMBIA mucho con la fase en el FRD ( tenes que sacarlo con Steps ) 
Yo medi hasta hace poco con una capsula Panasonic y ahora tengo el Beringher ...pero miden casi identico
Ademas fijate de calibrar a pata aunque sea para que no te pase de 100dB 
Yo logre que la simulacion me saliera parecida a la realidad cuando puse el frd con fase ...


----------



## Kebra

¿Tenés idea dónde se puede conseguir esa cápsula? Yo revolví todo Amazon y hay un chino que las vende pero los comentarios dicen que son re truchas y ni por casualidad miden plano.

Gastarme U$S 500 en algo que voy a usar muy poco... Por ahora no me cierra.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches. Kebra,entrá a Digikey al catálogo de capsulas electret y tienen Panasonic alternativas a este modelo que te dice Antonio,yo en algún momento estuve por comprar,hay otras marcas y te dan todas las características que se te ocurra,cuestan alrededor de 3u$s cada una.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

En general , los microfonos electret SON BASTANTE PLANOS ... sobre todo para lo que uno quiere que es ajustar un crossover . Por otra parte , debajo de 300-500Hz es dificil medir por los rebotes y arriba de 10KHz tampoco es relevante . Lo que hice alguna vez fue "calibrar" mis capsulas comparando una medicion con otra de un microfono "bueno" ... de ahi te podes generar el archivo .mic que no es otra cosa que un txt y al Arta le cargas ese archivo .
Todo pasa por que te presten un rato un microfono y comparar .....


Otra cosa :
La entrada de microfono y los microfonos electret comunes SUELEN SER MONO , de modo que te arruinan la medicion de dos canales . A las capsulas ( que me regaló un amigazo  ) les hice yo la interfase de polarizacion con un cable USB desarmado ( ojo las polaridades ) y con ello entro a la ENTRADA DE LINEA de la placa de sonido .

El circuito es bien sencillo :
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ctret_condenser_microphone_schematic..svg.png

Aca te paso el link en que se hablo de microfonos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...construccion-mic-mediciones-76534/#post662190

Aca esta un ejemplo de archivo de calibracion :
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/858484/ _
Y esta es una comparacion de medicion del Panasonic armado por mi con el behringer :



Como veras , es bastante poca



Como podras ver , el baffle que use tenia unos problemas HORRIBLES luego del paso del gato de mi hijo sobre el .. ( y es el que mostre ultimo luego de las reformas )


----------



## Kebra

Che qué suerte! En otro foro a un flaco le regalaron un Technics SA-500 inmaculado. Acá les regalan cápsulas electrect... 

A casa sólo llegan facturas...   



Lloro por deporte... Me han regalado un par de cosas también...  

Yo pedí por internet una muestra de un electrect 20Hz-20KHz. Vamos a ver si me llega... 

Hay un Dayton USB por U$S 175 que me gusta... 

Ahora me pongo a instalar el Server 2003... Veremos cómo queda mi "audio-station".


----------



## polilapo

Kebra,ojo con los Dayton que funcionan solo con su software y es de pago. Hay uno de u$s 16 para smaart phone o tablet que casi compro pero investigando descubrí que  solo anda con Android (tengo Windows Phone 8.1) y que el soft es de pago. Saludos
 PD yo medi con uno para Pc que se lo di a Antonio para que me lo controlara con su Panasonic y no había mucha diferencia solo en 10Khz se venia a pique igual que en 300hz.
 PD2 si me pasas tu domicilio te regalo este mic que te cuento.

Este es,modificado ja


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Yo me comre este mic:
https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1

Trae archivo de calibracion y lo cargas en el REW, va bien.

La contra es que no esta en ningun lado como amazon o demases. Tuve que traerlo por el distribuidor PartsExpress y de los 75 dolares, mas envio a puerta por UPS (no tienen otro) e impuestos pague un final de 220 verdes...

saludos.
andres.


----------



## Kebra

polilapo dijo:


> Kebra,ojo con los Dayton que funcionan solo con su software y es de pago. Hay uno de u$s 16 para smaart phone o tablet que casi compro pero investigando descubrí que  solo anda con Android (tengo Windows Phone 8.1) y que el soft es de pago. Saludos
> PD yo medi con uno para Pc que se lo di a Antonio para que me lo controlara con su Panasonic y no había mucha diferencia solo en 10Khz se venia a pique igual que en 300hz.
> PD2 si me pasas tu domicilio te regalo este mic que te cuento.��
> 
> Este es,modificado ja



Vos estás cerca de Antonio. Bueno, yo estoy de ahí, 400 Km para el sur 



aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo me comre este mic:
> https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1
> 
> Trae archivo de calibracion y lo cargas en el REW, va bien.
> 
> La contra es que no esta en ningun lado como amazon o demases. Tuve que traerlo por el distribuidor PartsExpress y de los 75 dolares, mas envio a puerta por UPS (no tienen otro) e impuestos pague un final de 220 verdes...
> 
> saludos.
> andres.





Me sale mas barato comprar el Dayton acá y tengo a quién ir a agarrar del cuello si no funciona... 

Descubrí algo *interesante* sobre LspCAD y todo lo "raro" que pasó...

Yo lo uso generalmente desde Windows 10 64 bits. Uso la versión 5.25 que viene "bundled" con la versión 6. Como pasó lo que pasó, me puse a experimentar en máquinas virtuales con XP 32 bit. Pude instalar la versión original del 5.25 aparte de la 6. Y funciona bien. Lo mas notorio es que NO SE CIERRA durante la ejecución del optimizador, cosa que pasa frecuentemente con la versión que viene dentro del 6.

Aclaro algo importantísimo: la versión de XP es en INGLÉS y es *VITAL*. ¿Por qué? Porque cuando probé el LEAP/FilterShop en Server 2003 si bien el sistema está en inglés, el idioma que cargué no era el inglés, y fue un desastre. En XP se instaló de manera perfecta. 

Les recomiendo utilizar la versión orginal 5.25 en XP 32 bit. 

Después cuelgo de algún servidor tipo MEGA la imagen de la máquina así pueden jugar.


PD= poli, si hacés envíos a BsAS, avisame!!!


----------



## Kebra

Muchachos, estuve leyendo detenidamente la descripción de S. Linkwitz acerca de la modificación debido a las distorsión del circuito de la cápsula Panasonic. Pero *TODAS* las referencias y circuitos están relacionadas al WM-60AY, y *NO* al  WM-61A. Y he visto en otros foros y en youtube que todo el mundo modifica el WM-61A, cuando el propio Linkwitz dice que este modelo es MEJOR que el modelo que él modificó.

¿Alguien puede confirmar esto o estoy equivocado?


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes. Yo leí lo mismo y busqué,en Digikey estan los dos (discontinuados) y podes bajar el datasheet de ambos y son iguales,yo los vi. Iguales según datasheet,ahora,si miden distinto no tengo idea


----------



## elucches

Acá hay un trabajo en el que probaron WM-61A y WM-64 para hacer un micrófono de medición.

Acá compararon un B&K 4190 con WM-61B y otro electret.

Y Elliot dice que hay muchas cápsulas buenas pero parece haber usado la WM-61A.

Perdón si ya habías mirado esas páginas.


----------



## Kebra

Sólo había visto la segunda. Las otras dos están piolas. 
Estuve buscando los datasheets de ambas cápsulas y:

60A= sensibilidad -44 dB, ±5dB
61A= sensibilidad -34 dB, ±4dB

El 61 es mas preciso y tiene mejor sensibilidad según Panasonic. Linkwitz dice que el 61 tiene mejor relación señal/ruido.


----------



## Kebra

Bien... Compré en "Casa Bollero" 4 cápsulas que me vendieron como la Panasonic 61A pero son reemplazos.

$20 cada una. 

Armé cable para conectar directo a la entrada de mic de la pc y medí. Después armé el circuito con la batería, el capacitor y la R de 2,2K.

Ambas mediciones fueron parecidas, si bien la de la entrada de línea fue mas precisa, como verán en la imagen a 1/24 oct.

El problema es que SIGO teniendo un pico en 5 KHz y se cae después de 7KHz. Aunque aparece una loma en 50Hz que no sé de dónde sale, ya que medí un tweeter.

Ya es como demasiada coincidencia que dos cápsulas totalmente diferentes midan igual y con el mismo defecto en la misma zona...

Creo que mi placa de sonido está tronada o muy mal configurada, pero mucho para configurar no hay.







Ya no sé que hacer....


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo no manejo LspCad ! solo probe un poquito una vez y me daba muy parecido a planilla.
> Repito que necesito la fase , CAMBIA mucho con la fase en el FRD ( tenes que sacarlo con Steps )
> Yo medi hasta hace poco con una capsula Panasonic y ahora tengo el Beringher ...pero miden casi identico
> Ademas fijate de calibrar a pata aunque sea para que no te pase de 100dB
> Yo logre que la simulacion me saliera parecida a la realidad cuando puse el frd con fase ...



Ojo con medir la fase con mic ya que si tienen una mínima diferencia temporal entre los canales de la placa de audio la medición es cualquier cosa (se genera un serrucho).
Yo recomiendo usar la fase que sale del Limp, es mucho mas fiable 

pd: muy bien la respuesta de esa cápsula 



Kebra dijo:


> Bien... Compré en "Casa Bollero" 4 cápsulas que me vendieron como la Panasonic 61A pero son reemplazos.
> 
> $20 cada una.
> 
> Armé cable para conectar directo a la entrada de mic de la pc y medí. Después armé el circuito con la batería, el capacitor y la R de 2,2K.
> 
> Ambas mediciones fueron parecidas, si bien la de la entrada de línea fue mas precisa, como verán en la imagen a 1/24 oct.
> 
> El problema es que SIGO teniendo un pico en 5 KHz y se cae después de 7KHz. Aunque aparece una loma en 50Hz que no sé de dónde sale, ya que medí un tweeter.
> 
> Ya es como demasiada coincidencia que dos cápsulas totalmente diferentes midan igual y con el mismo defecto en la misma zona...
> 
> Creo que mi placa de sonido está tronada o muy mal configurada, pero mucho para configurar no hay.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jUTckBn.png
> 
> Ya no sé que hacer....



Esa loma es que se te esta metiendo ruido de linea 220v (50hz justamente) ves en la medición también los armónicos 100hz y 150hz


----------



## AntonioAA

juanfilas dijo:


> Ojo con medir la fase con mic ya que si tienen una mínima diferencia temporal entre los canales de la placa de audio la medición es cualquier cosa (se genera un serrucho).
> Yo recomiendo usar la fase que sale del Limp, es mucho mas fiable



Querido Juan : "La unica verdad es la realidad" dijo un famoso y controvertido politico ... Usando solo la de Limp NUNCA me daba bien la simulacion con la medicion ,  asi queda muy cerca ( como muestro en el ejemplo ) 

Kebra: que estas midiendo ??? Con Arta yo mido con "sweep" , lo otro me da horrible , estas midiendo con dos canales??
Ojo con Win 10 que tiene un quiebre horrible de compatibilidad . Con Win 7 mas o menos anda si bien se me cuelga a veces , pero no se si no es la deplorable placa de sonido que uso .
Habria que probar los drivers ASIO que recomiendan , aun no he tenido tiempo , se bajan de www.asio4all.com


----------



## Kebra

Veo que a mi no me querés Antonio...    

Estoy con Windows 10. Según la página de Arta tiene que funcionar... Pero... 

Las mediciones las hago en Arta con ruido rosa periódico a 1 canal (FRD1) y con un sólo mic.

Es la primera vez que leo que alguien mide con 2 mics.  

Estoy pensando en armar una PC con los restos que tengo en el basurero tóxico/sarcófago de Chernobyl/garage/taller y meterle un NT workstation 4.0 o un XP/Server 2003. Tengo discos IDE y lecotras de CD IDE así que podría darles utilidad.

El NT 4.0 con 256 de RAM es un avión... El XP con 256... Ahí nomás.

En fin...


----------



## polilapo

dos canales,mo dos mic. Uno de referencia y el otro con mic que toma audio


----------



## elucches

Dos pruebas sencillas para tener idea de cómo anda la placa de sonido:
- barrer en frecuencia con un cable conectando directamente salida con entrada
- ver con un osciloscopio para placa de sonido, o con Audacity o algún programa similar, si entra zumbido y si hay recorte.

Probablemente ya las hiciste, pero por las dudas...


----------



## cantoni11

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esa interfaz es muy buena (yo la uso como DAC de audio conectada a la compu) y va como piña para medir los T/S (si tenés un pequeño ampli para excitar el parlante a medir). Pero si vas a gastar en equipos para medición, te recomiendo ir _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-657945588-focusrite-scarlett-solo-2nd-gen-nuevas-en-arg-_JM_ que es muy superior, le podés conectar un micrófono directamente (ya trae el pre incorporado) y además tiene alimentación phantom.... y para audio anda de rep@#$%madre. Si.. vale el doble, pero ese link la tiene $300 mas barata    que cuando la compré yo el año pasado y además tenés la posibilidad de pagarla en cuotas con algunas tarjetas.
> 
> PD: Yo no vendo ni represento al chabón de Mercadolibre. Solo encontré la que estaba mas barata....y si querés mas caras, también hay...



Dr Zoidberg me llegó luego de un mes de espera;la placa recomendada. Focurite scarlett Solo .Pero veo que tanto la entrada de mirofono como la de instrumento es MONO.Como hago para medir parametros thiele -small con el metodo aqui propuesto.Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> Dr Zoidberg me llegó luego de un mes de espera;la placa recomendada. Focurite scarlett Solo .Pero veo que tanto la entrada de mirofono como la de instrumento es MONO.Como hago para medir parametros thiele -small con el metodo aqui propuesto.Saludos


Pero son dos entradas diferentes, cada una vá a un canal diferente. Solo tenés que armar el cable acomodando las fichas correctas para cada canal y con el pote de ganancia del micrófono ajustás la calibración para el LIMP. Lo unico que debes cambiar es la atenuación de la línea que va a la entrada de micrófono, para no exceder los 4dBu que admite, pero siempre está el pote de ganancia para corregir la diferencia entre canales.
De todas formas, la Focusrite es alucinante para mediciones con micrófono en simple o doble canal, que es donde debe brillar la medición y viene con todo ya armado para hacerlo. La Behringer no te permite este tipo de mediciones con mic sin necesidad de hardware externo.
Lo de los T/S es fácil...


----------



## Kebra

Sigo con mi travesía...

Rescaté un Celeron 1.7GHz con 768 de RAM y un disco IDE de 80GB. Instalé XP SP3, todos los drivers, y ARTA.

Conecté el mic, y la curva me dá distinta... Tanto con ASIO como WDM, y además con muy poco SPL... Pero distinta. 

Voy a chequear con una batería nueva, a ver qué mide...

Creo que la solución final va a ser comprar el Dayton USB.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola a todos, buenas noches.

Les comento que estoy haciendo el ablande del parlante Jahro reenconado a 8 ohms con la secuencia de Hz y tiempos que antes mencione, mañana vuelvo a medir los T/S a ver que me da.
Ayer intente que que Winsld me simule la caja con los T/S que pase hace unos días y no logre nada, seguramente algo hice mal, por favor si alguien me puede guiar.....
El tema es contrastar las mediciones antes y después del ablande ( tanto de T/S , volumen y tipo de caja).
Por otro lado, les comento que poseo una placa de audio externa marca Roland QuadCapture, que opinan de medir con ella ? no intente todavía con ella, lo estoy haciendo con la placa de sonido integrada de una Notebook Hp G42.
Desde ya gracias, Diego



Ah, me olvide

Tengo cuatro micrófonos :

Shure SM 58
Shure SM 57
Berhinger C3 a condensador, que se le puede cambiar el patrón y creo que trae un filtro pasa bajos
Uno sin marca genérico, que viene con cable jack, o se lo sacas y le conectas una antena que lo hace inalambrico con su correspondiente receptor.

Se que tienen que ser Omni, de todas maneras alguno servirá para medición ??

Nuevamente Gracias, Diego


----------



## AntonioAA

No te puedo ayudar mucho con tus inquietudes pero opino igual:

- No conozco tu placa de sonido , pero te recomiendo que la uses antes que la de la notebook 
- Nunca "ablandé" un parlante , las opiniones estan divididas ... puede ser en en algunos casos cambien los parametros , sobre todo si es enconado , pero de todos modos todo se trata de simular un uso de modo que los materiales se "acomoden", nada mas , no te rompas la cabeza .
- De los microfonos , tendrias que buscar las especificaciones de cada uno , y si es posible la curva de corrección , siendo de marca seguramente las encontrarás y todos te pueden servir .

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​


Kebra dijo:


> Sigo con mi travesía...
> 
> Rescaté un Celeron 1.7GHz con 768 de RAM y un disco IDE de 80GB. Instalé XP SP3, todos los drivers, y ARTA.
> 
> Conecté el mic, y la curva me dá distinta... Tanto con ASIO como WDM, y además con muy poco SPL... Pero distinta.
> 
> Voy a chequear con una batería nueva, a ver qué mide...
> 
> Creo que la solución final va a ser comprar el Dayton USB.



Mostrá lo que decis "distinta" ... lo del nivel lo tenes que ajustar en "calibracion" ... si bien no tenemos decibelimetro , al menos podes lograr que la curva se ajuste a los valores teoricos de rendimiento....


----------



## vmsa

Estimado Kebra, muy interesante tu trabajo y coincido en que el XP para mi es mejor que el Win 10 para estas mediciones. Por otro lado, si te interesa, tengo una capsula de WM61A comprada en Digikey hace unos años, la pongo a tu disposición.


----------



## oldsysop

Pregunta medio tonta , pero va igual.
Desde el punto de vista de la musica , cual es la frecuencia recomendada de sintonizacion. Nunca por debajo de la FS , si igual o hacia arriba.
Mi woofer medido con el limp tiene la FS en 45 hz. Ahora bien , porque sintonizar  en 45  y no en 50 , 80 , 100 , etc.

Supongo que el tipo de musica a escuchar influye , no es lo mismo clasica que hiphop o como se llame.

Gracias.


----------



## vmsa

Mis cinco centavos: La frecuencia de resonancia de un sistema parlante/bafle no tiene nada que ver con el tipo de música a reproducir, se calcula para compensar al parlante de graves y que cada material musical suene con su timbre característico. Sino, sería como ver el mundo a traves de un vidrio con color, nunca podrías apreciar la belleza de las distintas tonalidades, lo que es muy aburrido.


----------



## oldsysop

vmsa dijo:


> Mis cinco centavos: La frecuencia de resonancia de un sistema parlante/bafle no tiene nada que ver con el tipo de música a reproducir, se calcula para compensar al parlante de graves y que cada material musical suene con su timbre característico. Sino, sería como ver el mundo a traves de un vidrio con color, nunca podrías apreciar la belleza de las distintas tonalidades, lo que es muy aburrido.


Gracias.
O sea , vos sintonizas a la FS exacta sin mas ?


----------



## jorger

oldsysop dijo:


> Gracias.
> O sea , vos sintonizas a la FS exacta sin mas ?


Lo que ha querido decir es que para cada altavoz se necesita una frecuencia de sintonía específica que permita una respuesta en frecuencia lo más plana que se pueda (y no la más extensa, ojo) A veces es cerca o superior a la Fs. Otras veces es bastante por debajo de la Fs.
Todo depende del comportamiento del altavoz en la caja en cuestión.


----------



## AntonioAA

Otros 5 centavos: La regla general es sintonizar cercano a Fs ya que debajo de ella el parlante se comporta distinto y no bien ...
Como hay parlantes buenos, mediocres y malos , a los ultimos hay casos en que se sintoniza debajo de ella para obtener una respuesta aproximadamente decente .
Para ello existen varios software muy utiles que permiten evaluar todo esto .

Sysop: te recomiendo que leas algunos articulos muy esclarecedores que hay aqui en el foro ...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes. Con el WINisd podes simular distintos tipos de cajas,sintonias y alineaciones y ver la respuesta aproximada que tendrá tu bafle y variando estas cosas conseguir la respuesta que vos querés. . . . .podes hacer que tu bafle sea plano o realzar graves (si te gusta) y saber maso como va a responder tu parlante. Suerte.
 Y como dice Antonio,leete los post relacionado a esto,SON MUY ESCLARECEDORES.


----------



## oldsysop

Gracias AntonioAA , poliapo y jorger.
Si , utilizo el winisd habitualmente , pero  , no sabia si buscar planitud , o un realce en X frecuencia y cual sería esa X recomedada.
Quedará plano entonces.




Plano sintonizado a la FS del parlante


----------



## AntonioAA

Parece un lindo parlante . Suerte . 
Despues si queres que suene "BUM BUM"o "TUM TUM" aplicas equalizador y listo ....


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Otros 5 centavos: La regla general es sintonizar cercano a Fs ya que debajo de ella el parlante *se comporta distinto y no bien ...*
> Como hay parlantes buenos, mediocres *y malos , a los ultimos hay casos en que se sintoniza debajo de ella para obtener una respuesta aproximadamente decente .*
> Para ello existen varios software muy utiles que permiten evaluar todo esto .
> 
> Sysop: te recomiendo que leas algunos articulos muy esclarecedores que hay aqui en el foro ...


Aquí entro en cierta confusión 
Sé que debajo de la Fs la distorsión armónica aumenta en mayor o menor medida dependiendo del altavoz. Esto es una desventaja. A FB más baja, el retraso aumenta bastante (aunque desplazado, pero aumenta). La velocidad del aire en el puerto también aumenta (también desplazado). También desventajas.

Pero aquí llego a un punto diferencial, digamos..
A FB más baja, la zona de descontrol de la excursión se desplaza hacia abajo: Mayor rango de frecuencias con excursión "reducida". Ventaja.
Creo que esto hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Hay altavoces no tan malos que sí o sí necesitan una BF inferior a la FS para obtener una respuesta medianamente plana y a la vez mantener la excursión a raya.. Claro, a costa de retardo y distorsión añadida debajo de la Fs. De todas maneras unos se comportan mejor que otros en esos dos ultimos aspectos y sumado a algunos parámetros T/S es en base lo que los hacen más o menos apropiados para Bass reflex.

Con esto quiero decir, pienso que hay altavoces que pueden ser sintonizados abajo de la Fs y obtener un resultado final diría que muy aceptable.. siempre que el propio altavoz lo permita y se haga un buen diseño tanto del recinto como de electrónica añadida.
Por ejemplo,
Tengo el caso del Tymphany, sintonizado 10Hz más abajo de la Fs, y aun así así presentaba una lomba en la respuesta, que luego el filtro subsónico LR de 4º orden se encargó de planchar aparte de matar la excursión mucho más abajo, su principal cometido.
Aun así con todo el retardo no quedó taan alto (algo de 26ms lo máximo, creo, y donde la respuesta ya caía a -4dB). 
La F3 quedó en 56Hz, 15Hz más abajo de la Fs y aún no he notado en ningún momento "pavadas" provenientes de las frecuencias más bajas.
Ahora que me acuerdo, tengo que hacer mediciones para comprobar ésto :cabezon:

El otro ejemplo es el TangBand de 5 y 1/4", tuve que sintonizar cerca de 20Hz más abajo de la Fs porque si no el pico de respuesta era horrible e imposible de planchar, y al sintonizado así ni tuve que hacer uso de filtro subsónico porque la excursión sólo se salía de la zona lineal por debajo de 28Hz con 10V RMS (30W) donde el contenido musical en esas frecuencias es prácticamente inexistente. Aquí el retardo en frecuencias muy muy bajas se llegaba a notar un poquito, todo hay que decirlo. Pero nada más..

El único caso donde sintonicé por encima de la FS fue en el sub JBL. 7Hz arriba de Fs.
Lo sé, estos ejemplos son un poco "especiales"
Necesito su más sincera opinión sobre todo esto..


----------



## Kebra

vmsa dijo:


> Estimado Kebra, muy interesante tu trabajo y coincido en que el XP para mi es mejor que el Win 10 para estas mediciones. Por otro lado, si te interesa, tengo una capsula de WM61A comprada en Digikey hace unos años, la pongo a tu disposición.






Hace bastante que no paso por acá... Anduve ocupado...

¿Cómo y cuánto? Me interesa!


----------



## cantoni11

Despues de "lidiar" un tanto con el cable ,logré sacar la primera curva con la interface Focusrite Solo ; del wofer 10" de un bafles Technics SBLX7.Que opinan uds de la grafica? .:No tengo idea si estará bien .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> Despues de "lidiar" un tanto con el cable ,logré sacar la primera curva con la interface Focusrite Solo ; del wofer 10" de un bafles Technics SBLX7.Que opinan uds de la grafica? .:No tengo idea si estará bien .


La curva se ve bastante bien... de no ser por el lío de impedancia cerca de la Fs.

Si vas a medir un woofer, restringí el rango de frecuencias a ensayar (desde el LIMP) entre 10 Hz y 1 kHz. Mas arriba no tiene sentido. Lo mismo hacé para cada tipo de parlante que ensayés, siempre ajustá el rango de frecuencias entre limites mas estrechos que toda la banda de audio, por que hay mucha información que no se usa y te podés llegar a comer un tweeter si bajás mucho en frecuencia.

Repetí la medida tal como te digo y vemos, ya que por lo que parece, ese parlante está medio j0did0, pero repetí la medida para ver mas de cerca y sin tanta info inútil.


----------



## cantoni11

> vas a medir un woofer, restringí el rango de frecuencias a ensayar (desde el LIMP) entre 10 Hz y 1 kHz. Mas arriba no tiene sentido. Lo mismo hacé para cada tipo de parlante que ensayés, siempre ajustá el rango de frecuencias entre limites mas estrechos que toda la banda de audio, por que hay mucha información que no se usa y te podés llegar a comer un tweeter si bajás mucho en frecuencia.



Dr Zoidberg,medi los dos wofer .Lo hago con el parlante afuera de la caja,tal cual indicó aquí  JuanFilas  y resultaron esto:

Pd: saqué también la curva de un Mid y de un tweter .Los dos medidos tambien fuera de la caja. Adjunto imagenes:


----------



## Kebra

Se me hace que tenés algún falso contacto en alguna conexión. A mi me pasaba algo así por una llave sucia.


----------



## cantoni11

Gracias Kebra por tu aporte,revisé todo y está correcto.Por la dudas cambié la llave .A mi humilde entender ,todas son muy parecidas.No me da dos curvas exactamente iguales,nose porque.Obvio calibro lo mejor que pueda la entrada de ruido rosa .Llegué a (-0.03dB) .
Subo dos mediciones del mismo wofer :


----------



## jorger

Es raro.. toda la curva sale limpia excepto la región de la Fs.
Estás midiendo con ruido rosa o por sweep? prueba ambos modos.
Lo has colgado de una cuerda?
Mide en un lugar medianamente silencioso y que no haya la más mínima brisa.
Así podemos ir descartando


----------



## cantoni11

jorger dijo:


> Es raro.. toda la curva sale limpia excepto la región de la Fs.
> Estás midiendo con ruido rosa o por sweep? prueba ambos modos.
> Lo has colgado de una cuerda?
> Mide en un lugar medianamente silencioso y que no haya la más mínima brisa.
> Así podemos ir descartando




Hola,no sabia que el ambiente tenia que ser silencioso.Mido con el imán  apoyado sobre dos madera paralelas ,dejando un espacio entre ambas.Todo ésto sobre una silla tapizada de tela.Lo medi con Sweep .
Nuevas curvas con hambiente en silencio total!!.
Pd: como hacer para medir con ruido rosa?Creo será así¨: subo la segunda imagen


----------



## jorger

Si, debe ser lo más silencioso posible, aunque el sonido del televisor o de alguien hablando por experiencia no es crítico, cualquier presión sonora o movimiento del aire hace temblar el cono del altavoz aunque tu no lo veas, y falsea las mediciones. Sobre todo en altavoces de baja Fs como el tuyo, son muy sensibles a eso.
Lo de colocarlo entre dos tablas sirve, pero no es muy buena idea en caso de altavoces con un factor BL alto porque se pueden generar resonancias facilmente sólo por la vibración del propio altavoz respecto a las maderas, a pesar de que la señal es muy débil. Mejor cogerlo desde la brida con la mano o colgarlo de una cuerda.
Para medir en ruido rosa, a la izquierda tienes la cadilla "Gen". Te saldrá "stepped sine". Lo cambias a "Pink PN" y listo.
Y en Setup/Measurement cambia el valor de Max averages a "1".
Te recomiendo que te leas el manual del Limp.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia probar de medir con el parlante suspendido de una cuerda. apoyado yo obtuve cosas raras tambien y al suspenderlo desaparecieron. espero nuevas pruebas.saludo sergio.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes. Yo he tenido variaciones si lo coloco colgado o no, la MEJOR forma,con curvas mas limpias es colgado mínimo a 1 metro del piso y con una frazada en el piso.
 Cantoni11 podes poner dos sillas,las maderas apoyarlas en los respaldos y el parlante colgarlo de ellas y abajo-en el piso-alfombra. Suerte.


----------



## cantoni11

jorger dijo:


> Si, debe ser lo más silencioso posible, aunque el sonido del televisor o de alguien hablando por experiencia no es crítico, cualquier presión sonora o movimiento del aire hace temblar el cono del altavoz aunque tu no lo veas, y falsea las mediciones. Sobre todo en altavoces de baja Fs como el tuyo, son muy sensibles a eso.
> Lo de colocarlo entre dos tablas sirve, pero no es muy buena idea en caso de altavoces con un factor BL alto porque se pueden generar resonancias facilmente sólo por la vibración del propio altavoz respecto a las maderas, a pesar de que la señal es muy débil. Mejor cogerlo desde la brida con la mano o colgarlo de una cuerda.
> Para medir en ruido rosa, a la izquierda tienes la cadilla "Gen". Te saldrá "stepped sine". Lo cambias a "Pink PN" y listo.
> Y en Setup/Measurement cambia el valor de Max averages a "1".
> Te recomiendo que te leas el manual del Limp.



 Tomé tus recomendaciones,lo colgue de la brida con hilos y el ambiente en silencio(solo se escuchaba el cooler de la PC) y me salió esto::

Me dí cuenta que es muy sensible a ruidos .Porque bastaba un chasquisdo de dedos para que se vea reflejado en la curva .Eso puder comprobar.Ahora la pregunta es normal esto?' Mi PC tiene ruido del cooler ,temo que podría estar influyendo en la lectura ,porque repito es muy sensible a pequeños ruidos ....


----------



## jorger

cantoni11 dijo:


> Tomé tus recomendaciones,lo colgue de la brida con hilos y el ambiente en silencio(solo se escuchaba el cooler de la PC) y me salió esto::
> 
> Me dí cuenta que es muy sensible a ruidos .Porque bastaba un chasquisdo de dedos para que se vea reflejado en la curva .Eso puder comprobar.Ahora la pregunta es normal esto?' Mi PC tiene ruido del cooler ,temo que podría estar influyendo en la lectura ,porque repito es muy sensible a pequeños ruidos ....


Sí, es normal si lo hiciste lo suficientemente cerca del cono.
Si sigues sospechando de que es demasiado sensible te diré algo: Si tienes un portátil con micrófono integrado, fíjate que no esté activado, es muy importante. Si lo está, desactívalo. Eso lo ves desde el panel de control.
El ruido del ventilador no debería influir en las mediciones.
De hecho, cada vez que mido parámetros en el salón siempre hay alguien con la tv encendida y hablando.. nunca tuve problemas con eso. Las curvas salían igual de limpias.. igualmente lo dicho, es aconsejable medir en entornos silenciosos.
La única vez que tuve problemas fue por el dichoso micrófono que se activó solo tras una actualización de W10 . No era capaz de sacar curvas decentes y una simple palmada emborronaba la gráfica 

Pd: en el eje Y de la escala sube el valor máximo, que se vea bien la cúspide de la curva.
Suerte !


----------



## cantoni11

jorger dijo:


> Sí, es normal si lo hiciste lo suficientemente cerca del cono.
> Si sigues sospechando de que es demasiado sensible te diré algo: Si tienes un portátil con micrófono integrado, fíjate que no esté activado, es muy importante. Si lo está, desactívalo. Eso lo ves desde el panel de control.
> El ruido del ventilador no debería influir en las mediciones.
> De hecho, cada vez que mido parámetros en el salón siempre hay alguien con la tv encendida y hablando.. nunca tuve problemas con eso. Las curvas salían igual de limpias.. igualmente lo dicho, es aconsejable medir en entornos silenciosos.
> La única vez que tuve problemas fue por el dichoso micrófono que se activó solo tras una actualización de W10 . No era capaz de sacar curvas decentes y una simple palmada emborronaba la gráfica
> 
> Pd: en el eje Y de la escala sube el valor máximo, que se vea bien la cúspide de la curva.
> Suerte !



Jorger,tomé todos los recaudos y sigo sin conseguir curvas limpias.Talvéz sea la interface "Focusrite Solo".Me tiene un tanto confundido las entradas de la placa .Porque tiene una entrada  de micrófono (mono) con pote de regulación  y otra entrada de línea con pote de regulación  ,también(mono). Esta última tiene un selector de sensibilidad entrada de línea e instrumentos.Seguramente estaré haciendo algo mal porque un colega del  foro me recomendó esta placa para hacer mediciones.Gracias a todos ,como siempre muy atentos .saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaaaa...
Ajusta las ganancias de cada canal para tener la calibracion correcta en el Limp usando el cable con las atenuaciones correctas y listo.
Yo veo las curvas bastante buenas, y esos piquitos que aparecen pueden ser resonancias mecanicas del parlante.
Cual problema ven ustedes??
Achica la ultima imagen para ver el pico de resonancia en Fs...


----------



## elucches

Para sacarte la duda con respecto a las discontinuidades en los picos, podés conectar un resistor de 100 ohms en serie con el parlante y medir la tensión sobre el parlante usando un solo canal de la placa de audio o un voltimetro.
(Si necesitás generador, acá hay uno que corre en el navegador. Para ver el nivel con Windows acá hay algunos medidores para bajar).
Si la curva mantiene la misma forma midiendo de esa forma (antigua y no muy exacta), es así.


----------



## Kebra

cantoni11 dijo:


> Gracias Kebra por tu aporte,revisé todo y está correcto.Por la dudas cambié la llave .A mi humilde entender ,todas son muy parecidas.No me da dos curvas exactamente iguales,nose porque.Obvio calibro lo mejor que pueda la entrada de ruido rosa .Llegué a (-0.03dB) .
> Subo dos mediciones del mismo wofer :



Esos pequeños "saltos" en las curvas también los medí en algún parlante de no muy buena calidad. Lo mas importante lo ves perfecto, que es la Fs. Si te aparecen esos "dientes" en un parlante bueno, ahí ya es otra cosa.


PD= Yo mido con el parlante apoyado sobre un colchón. Ni maderitas, ni colgado.


----------



## cantoni11

Hola kebra ,no seguiré dando vueltas y me quedo con las curvas obtenidas.Te pregunto,salen igual o parecidas a las de tus Techcnics? .Que conclusiones puedo sacar y como sigo ?? si lo merece por supuesto..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@cantoni11:
Les has puesto algún tipo de peso a los parlantes para bajar la Fs y medir los T/S?? Yo he visto varias veces esos piquitos en la respuesta y eran por resonancias del cono o por que los pesos no estaban sólidamente sujetos y el montaje resonaba en algunas pocas frecuencias.
Tal como te dice Kebra, si el parlante no es bueno o no está en buen estado, esos picos aparecen por problemas mecánicos del cono/suspensión.


----------



## cantoni11

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> @cantoni11:
> Les has puesto algún tipo de peso a los parlantes para bajar la Fs y medir los T/S?? Yo he visto varias veces esos piquitos en la respuesta y eran por resonancias del cono o por que los pesos no estaban sólidamente sujetos y el montaje resonaba en algunas pocas frecuencias.
> Tal como te dice Kebra, si el parlante no es bueno o no está en buen estado, esos picos aparecen por problemas mecánicos del cono/suspensión.



Las mediciones las hice con el parlante sin masa agregada.Asi se debe hace la  primer medición ,según leí.Luego debo medir agregando peso para sacar los demás parametros .Todavia nose que voy a poner como peso ,no tengo imanes .Pensé en monedas de 1 peso.pero como las sujeto al cono sin romper el mismo?? es algo que no resolví.
Pero queria saber si se puede hacer alguna mejora en base a la curva resultante ,Te recuerdo que este parlante es de uan caja Technics de tres vias ( Kebra ya hizo pruebas de estos parlantes  con resultados pobres ;porque los parlantes son malos).saludos


----------



## elucches

Plastilina.
(La masa de la plastilina debe ser tal que la fs con masa agregada sea menos del 75% que la fs sin masa agregada, y así reducir la incertidumbre de la medición. Con algo parecido a Mms suele andar perfectamente).


----------



## Kebra

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola kebra ,no seguiré dando vueltas y me quedo con las curvas obtenidas.Te pregunto,salen igual o parecidas a las de tus Techcnics? .Que conclusiones puedo sacar y como sigo ?? si lo merece por supuesto..



La mía salió un poco mejor, pero fijate que tiene una caída recta en el pico de impedancia, mismo lugar donde vos mediste esa "cosa rara".


Yo mido con "stepped".











cantoni11 dijo:


> Las mediciones las hice con el parlante sin masa agregada.Asi se debe hace la  primer medición ,según leí.Luego debo medir agregando peso para sacar los demás parametros .Todavia nose que voy a poner como peso ,no tengo imanes .Pensé en monedas de 1 peso.pero como las sujeto al cono sin romper el mismo?? es algo que no resolví.
> Pero queria saber si se puede hacer alguna mejora en base a la curva resultante ,Te recuerdo que este parlante es de uan caja Technics de tres vias ( Kebra ya hizo pruebas de estos parlantes  con resultados pobres ;porque los parlantes son malos).saludos



Lo ideal sería que midas un parlante mas o menos bueno para poder diferenciar. No necesariamente un woofer. El que sea, pero bueno.

Las curvas de impedancia del Vifa midieron perfectas.


----------



## jorger

Hace unas semanas me topé medio de casualidad con unos "full range" en Ebay que mala pinta no tenían y no excesivamente caros. Recordé que desde hace mucho tiempo quise montar un baflecito bluetooth. Algo  compacto para poder escuchar la música de manera aceptable. Entre la  falta de tiempo y otras cosas nunca llegó a ser más que una idea.
Así que era una buena oportunidad para hacer una pequeña compra aprovechando que el vendedor se quedaba sin stock:


Son de 5Wrms 8Ω. Me llamaron la atención por su aparente calidad constructiva y reducido tamño de 1.75". Aunque compré a ciegas, el vendedor solo especificaba las medidas.
Resulta que tienen la bobina de un diámetro exageradamente grande con varias ventilaciones y soporte de aluminio.
Lo más curioso: NO tienen suspensión inferior ("araña" como se suele decir). Alguien había visto algo así?. No me gustó la idea pensando en la manera "anti-pistónica" de excursionar el cono. 
Lo primero que pensaba es que así, la Fs sería bastante baja aunque desconfiaba de lo que darían los demás aprámetros (no tenia muchas espectativas).


La sorpresa llegó al medirlos.
Dos mediciones, una a cada uno, llamadas A y B. Los valores de cada uno hablan por sí solos.
Medición A:



Medición B:

Cabe decir que estimé una Xmax de 1.8mm midiendo la altura de la bobina que sobresale del entrehierro.
Parece que se va a poder lograr algo interesante con ellos. De hecho hice algunas simulaciones y en principio parecen muy aptos para Bass Reflex (sí, me van a llamar loco). Queda la FB por encima de FS, y F3 en 140Hz aprox. Todo con un delay inferior a 5ms y una excursión controlada hasta los 2.3V rms, algo que podría mejorar mediante filtrado.
Ya sé, me van a decir que el SPL sería ridículo. Pero no es para ir llamado la atención por ahí, sino para escuchar tranquilamente a volumen moderado .


----------



## JPI

Estuve jugando al enconador con el armazón de un Ucoa 12" campana de chapa, bobina de 39,5mm. de diam. x 15mm. de alto sobre forma de aluminio, alto del entre hierro 8mm., cono de 38g. ala de tela y me arrojo estos parametros T.S., quisiera saber porque el QMS tiene un valor superior a 10 y si el valor Vas está acertado o puede haber algún error.

Rmax	25,25
Re	5,7
R0	11,99687459	

QTS	0,523703784		
QMS	13,22352055		
QES	0,545299817		

Fs	50				
F1	41		
F2	60	


media   49,59838707
geom	error (%)   0,803225859


Fs[Hz]	50
F's[Hz]	44

Masa añadida[g]	       12
Mms[g]	               41,19148936
Mas[g/dm^4]	        0,636836313
Cas[s^2*dm^4/g]	1,591E-05
Vas[dm^3]=[l]	        224,6155871


----------



## AntonioAA

Es normal que Qms de mucho mas alto que Qes , lo importane es que Qts no sea mucho mayor a 0,5... en tu caso estas bien . Los chinos tienen cerca de 1 !!
Vas te da un poco alto . Tiene que ver con la dureza de la suspensión .
Hay un hilo aca de Dr. Zoidberg muy interesante , que explica el significado de los parametros .


----------



## JPI

Si es este (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/) lo leí y me motivó para resucitar este woofer que deduzco tiene un excelente motor, de poca potencia pero rendidor. El tema con el Vas es que no logro entender cual de las dos suspensiones es la que afecta a ese parametro y de que manera afecta la dureza de la suspensión ya que ésta tiene relación directa con Fs.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos parlantes solían ser de unos 30 Watts , hacele un "ablande" de un par de dias haciéndolos sonar bajo y hasta sin bafle y volvé a medir. Si los ponés en una caja podrás darle mas volumen.


----------



## JPI

Gracias por la pronta respuesta, la bobina no es original la adquirí como 50W, más allá de la potencia, me interesa la opinión de como quedaron los parámetros, lo voy a encerrar en un cajón de 100L con ventilación ya que deduzco que es la única manera de sacarle graves aprovechando el Vas.


----------



## AntonioAA

Te recomiendo que leas un poco antes ... Vas NO significa graves ! ... y menos el volumen de caja....

Y como se ha dicho muchas veces , ya que mediste los parametros ( aplausos ) lo que resta es simularlo en el WinIsd u otro soft de construccion de cajas . Es la UNICA forma de sacar lo mas posible de un parlante. Sino podes probar por años hasta llegar a algo .


----------



## elucches

Hola JPI,
Vas a tener un valor más exacto (dicho correctamente: vas a reducir la incertidumbre de medición) si usás más masa añadida, de modo que la fsa no supere 3/4 de fs.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La moneda Argentina de 1 $ pesa 6,5 gramos


----------



## JPI

El software ya lo use y me indica una caja de 1000L para llegar con -3db a 50Hz, por eso decidí una caja de 100L como máximo, la masa añadida la coloque a una distancia media entre el borde de la bobina y la suspensión, ¿es así, o va en otra zona?


----------



## AntonioAA

JPI dijo:


> El software ya lo use y me indica una caja de 1000L para llegar con -3db a 50Hz, por eso decidí una caja de 100L como máximo, la masa añadida la coloque a una distancia media entre el borde de la bobina y la suspensión, ¿es así, o va en otra zona?



Tu parlante tiene una respuesta muy  tipica de parlante "Pro" o tambien "chino" ( hay peores )
No da para un ajuste "normal" 
Lo simule con 200 lts y anda bastante bien , con 100 tenes un pico de respuesta en 100Hz 
Tenes que sintonizar entre 50-60Hz .
No creo que ande muy mal asi .


----------



## jorger

Siguiendo con la idea del baflecito bluetooth. No sabía hasta dónde llegaba la extensión de respuesta en alta frecuencia, ni cómo estaban las distorsiones en estos _altavocitos_, que sería un punto clave para elegir sellada o bass reflex por más que me quise adelantar al principio.
Así que me puse a medir ambas cosas y dicho sea de paso me permitió saber a oído cómo se comportan en sellado.

Medición con ruido rosa:


Aquí ya tengo un problemilla, que no acabo de saber si es tema del micrófono o de todos los altavoces que mido. No llegan muy lejos.. ya a partir de los 10KHz la respuesta cae bastante. Pero lo consideraré suficiente. A oído no se oye tan clara esa falta de agudos, y sospecho que podria ser por esa montaña plana que se ve en la gráfica (?). Qué facil es engañar al oido, eh?

Aquí llegaron las distorsiones:

[Edit: acabo de darme cuenta que puse smoothing de 1/3oct. , luego cambio la imagen a 1/12oct]
Algo me dice que monte una sellada y no una bass reflex. Sólo hay que ver cómo aumenta H2 a medida que baja la frecuencia. Si monto bass reflex, en F3, H2 quedaría en -24dB. mmm..
No estoy seguro si merece la pena sacrificar distorsión y excursión por 100Hz más de respuesta. En parte porque en sellada su sonido es bastante agradable (la suavidad de la curva en el corte inferior ayuda) teniendo en cuenta sus limitaciones.
Toca pensar...


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger dijo:


> Aquí ya tengo un problemilla, que no acabo de saber si es tema del micrófono o de todos los altavoces que mido. No llegan muy lejos.. ya a partir de los 10KHz la respuesta cae bastante. Pero lo consideraré suficiente. A oído no se oye tan clara esa falta de agudos, y sospecho que podria ser por esa montaña plana que se ve en la gráfica (?). Qué facil es engañar al oido, eh?



Estas midiendo a dos vias o una? 
Entrada de linea polarizada o la de microfono?
Si no es el microfono , puede ser la placa de sonido tambien 
Yo solo lo solucione con el mic e interfase Behringer, me temo...
Dicen ( no lo comprobe yo ) que las notebooks en general tienen limitada la respuesta.


----------



## jorger

Estoy midiendo en canal simple, como siempre 
Utilizo la única entrada de audio que posee el portatil, funciona tanto como entrada de línea como de entrada de micrófono (es una entrada estéreo que admite micrófono con jack mono "a pelo", cosa medio rara en un portátil) y... la respuesta de la tarjeta de sonido es totalmente plana hasta los 20KHz, así que no es el problema, por ahí tengo una gráfica en el post del 2.1..
Si tuviera un bafle Hi-Fi para medir y comparar estaría muy bueno.. lamentablemente no es el caso.
Ya hacía meses que pensaba en comprar un mic berhinger y la interface, pero se me adelantó eso de perder el teléfono móvil y tener que comprar otro.. así que a la próxima toca mic en condiciones.
Un saludo !


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimado:
1-Si midieras en dos vias te quitas de encima distorsiones y perdidas de ganancia , excepto mic y parlante ....
2- Y cuando "la pasta" no alcanza como dicen Uds. ... hay que usar el ingenio!! ( aqui somos expertos ya que es el escenario habitual ) . Basta que consigas algunas capsulas electret que cuestan centavos , hagas pruebas y logres que te presten por un rato un microfono bueno ... obtienes la curva de ajuste y listo!!!
Te comento que antes del Behringer yo media con una capsula Panasonic , cuando las comparé ... andaba casi perfecto!! Hice muy feliz a un amigo al que se las regalé .


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado:
> 1-Si midieras en dos vias te quitas de encima distorsiones y perdidas de ganancia , excepto mic y parlante ....


Lo sé, voy a tener que ver cómo puedo hacer el apaño porque el mic que tengo va con un jack mono, a pesar de que va alimentado con una AA.. y el ampli que utilizo para medir es mono con jack estéreo je.. una pcb con el puente y varios jacks y se acabó 


AntonioAA dijo:


> 2- Y cuando "la pasta" no alcanza como dicen Uds. ... hay que usar el  ingenio!! ( aqui somos expertos ya que es el escenario habitual ) .  Basta que consigas algunas capsulas electret que cuestan centavos ,  hagas pruebas y logres que te presten por un rato un microfono bueno ...  obtienes la curva de ajuste y listo!!!
> Te comento que antes del Behringer yo media con una capsula Panasonic ,  cuando las comparé ... andaba casi perfecto!! Hice muy feliz a un amigo  al que se las regalé .


Por ahí vi unas WM-61A que no son caras (algo así como 2€ la unidad). Viendo que no podré conseguir un mic bueno hasta dentro de un tiempo me parece que voy primero a las cápsulas, si quedo contento voy a durar mucho con ellas. La verdad es que para lo poco que cuestan no tengo nada que perder. Gracias por la sugerencia 

Por otro lado,
Ayer me puse otra vez a medir con la intención de cambiar una de las imágenes para que se viera mas detalle en distorsiones. O algo se me escapa, o algo está mal, porque unas veces sale esto:


Y otras veces ésto, sin tocar nada:


Me parece que me guiaré por la más desfavorable..


----------



## AntonioAA

Revisa las conexiones, suelen hacer esas trastadas.... en general la calidad de jacks y plugs es deplorable....


----------



## jorger

Seeh.. era el adaptador jack de 6.35 a 3.5mm..  Que malo ha salido 
Volviendo con la indecisión de BR o sellada.. me voy quedar con ésta última... me gusta mucho.
Estoy probando ahora mismo con un volumen interno de 50ml, que es lo óptimo según simulaciones.
Éste es el resultado:





La fsc inferior en -6dB queda en 164Hz. No es mucho, pero dada la suavidad de la caída realmente se aprecian muchos detalles en medios-graves. Esto es nuevo para mí, porque si se fijan en otros proyectos siempre acabé con caidas abruptas 
Y si bien las distorsiones dicen que no habría problema en bass reflex... en sellado me gusta lo suficiente como para no querer arriesgarme, a menos que me den buenos motivos para hacerlo 

El concepto es éste:


Porque ya que la sensibilidad de estos altavoces es muy pobre, que menos que usar dos en el mismo recinto.. aquí el volumen interno se duplica para poder obtener la misma respuesta que con solo uno, y me viene perfecto porque en caso contrario no habría manera de meter la electrónica.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buenas tardes.

Luego de un tiempo, de nuevo a la carga con mi sub de 8 Jahro re enconado a 8 Ohm
Re medi los parametros luego de un ablande por Hz, adjunto resultados.
Por favor si alguien me puede orientar con los AJUSTES de la caja, estoy leyendo de Loudspeaker Design Cookbook de Dikcakson, esta en ingles y se me complica entender de manera correcta ( tengo que encontrar un conversor a Word y traducir )
Creo que con 30 o 45 Lts de volumen de caja Bass-Reflex con port lo soluciono, en forma de trapecio  ( evitando transitorias ) que opinan ??
Gracias


----------



## jorger

Bonita curva de respuesta.. pero antes de nada fíjate primero cómo anda la excursión para la potencia que tienes pensado utilizar.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola Jorger
El xmax la verdad lo puse a ojo, no lo medí y la potencia también.
En realidad tengo disponible un amplificador de 50 +50 w rms, si en algo afecta a los cálculos lo modifico.
Sigo leyendo los ajustes según el libro y no lo entiendo, creo que sera mejor exportar el PDF a Word así lo traduzco, en esta semana me gustaria empezar a cortar la madera


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches, Diegogaston, tenes otras cosas para leer que estan en castellano para empezar en la web, pcp audio por ejemplo o páginas en inglés y usas el traductor de Google para empezar, te lo digo como principiante en esto. Suerte


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buenas noches.
Si es verdad que hay y mucho, me he bajado varios PDF en castellano y traducido otras tantas.
Estoy buscando específicamente los AJUSTES que se le hacen a las cajas,  como calcularlos.
Me voy a meter en PCP a ver que encuentro.....:estudiando::estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## polilapo

ahi hay guias de como manejar programa como Winisd, Arta y otros. Probá tambien Che.es es muy buena pagina con tutoriales de programas


----------



## elucches

DiegoGaston: en https://es.slideshare.net/lupanar/cajas-acusticas-altavoces-teoria-diseo se puede leer algo en castellano.
Lo encontré recién así que no lo leí, pero parece mostrar lo esencial de la parte de ajustes de Dickason.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buenas tardes
Gracias por la info de slideshare, lo acabo de bajar, a la noche lo leo.:estudiando::estudiando:
Conseguí bajar el Dickason en pdf y transformarlo a un archivo .doc de Word, así que ahora solo resta traducir y seguir leyendo 


Hola buenas noches
Bien, calcule los ajustes para mi proyecto de sub, ahí van los resultados
VB: 46.4 L
F - 3 db : 44.60 HZ
FB : 49.18 HZ

Dos consultas

1- La frecuencia de corte -3 db y FB son las que se usan para sintonizar ? Para que sirven esos datos de frecuencias, me confunden, me dan lagos de ports MUY diferentes.
Tengo entendido que se utiliza cerca de Fs pero superior.

2-que frecuencia me sugieren para el filtro pasa bajo ? ( tengo pensado un Linkiwitz/ Riley ), tengo inductometro y me puedo fabricar las bobinas,

Gracias


----------



## elucches

fB es la frecuencia a la que sintonizás la caja.
f3 es la frecuencia de corte (a la cual la respuesta cae 3 dB respecto de frecuencias medias) cuando sintonizás a fB.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Buenas noches

Ok, entonces voy a sintonizar muy por debajo de Fs ( 64.91 Hz ), no va a sobre excursionar ?


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Ok, entonces voy a sintonizar muy por debajo de Fs ( 64.91 Hz ), no va a sobre excursionar ?


Mira la gráfica de excursión a distintas frecuencias de sintonia y saca tus propias conclusiones..
Edit: Vale, ya recuerdo que no tenías el dato de Xmax. 
Lo que puedes hacer es meter un valor conservador (entre 3 y 4mm), y hacerte una idea con lo que comento.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola

Estoy buscando la opción en el WinISD beta, y no encuentro ese gráfico,
si en el panel donde estan los TS voy cambiando el valor de XMAX, no encuentro cambio alguno en las gráficas.
Sino debere bajar el WinISD pro Alpha y simular ahí

Abrazo


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Estoy buscando la opción en el WinISD beta, y no encuentro ese gráfico,
> si en el panel donde estan los TS voy cambiando el valor de XMAX, no encuentro cambio alguno en las gráficas.
> Sino debere bajar el WinISD pro Alpha y simular ahí
> 
> Abrazo



Descarga la versión más actual, te ahorrarás dolores de cabeza 

En el panel donde estan los TS tienes que poner un valor a la Xmax y no tocarlo más, ese es el límite lineal de excursión, no un parámetro que afecta a las curvas.
Lo que tienes que tocar es la frecuencia de sintonia y observar como evoluciona la gráfica de excursión para una potencia que selecciones tu.
Un saludo


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buen día
Gracias por ayudarme
Bién, descargué el WinIsd última versión.
De todas maneras no me queda claro algo que vengo leyendo en varios temas en este foro.
No es que SIEMPRE de sintoniza la caja cerca o encima del valor de Fs ?? por cálculo me da muy por debajo de lo que me midio el Limp.


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola buen día
> Gracias por ayudarme
> Bién, descargué el WinIsd última versión.
> De todas maneras no me queda claro algo que vengo leyendo en varios temas en este foro.
> No es que SIEMPRE de sintoniza la caja cerca o encima del valor de Fs ?? por cálculo me da muy por debajo de lo que me midio el Limp.


La frecuencia de sintonia a veces pude ser bastante inferior a la Fs del altavoz, pero no es recomendable a menos que:
1- La respuesta en frecuencia así, sea plana.
2- La distorsión del altavoz no sea demasiado alta.
3- El group delay no sea demasiado alto.
4 - La excursión del cono quede dentro del límite lineal, ya sea por potencia admisible antes de sobrepasar dicho valor, o mediante correción electrónica (filtro pasa altos) para matar la excursión en frecuencias que el altavoz no es capaz de reproducir.
5- Los cuatro puntos anteriores.

Como ejemplo está el woofer que diseñé para el 2.1, (tema posteado en el foro) está sintonizado por debajo de Fs pero NO está forzado a reproducir frecuencias demasiado bajas porque incluí un pasa altos activo de 4° orden calculado a las necesidades del diseño.
Repito, ve variando la frecuencia de sintonia y observa como evoluciona la gráfica de excursión. A partir de ahí puedes empezar a sacar algunas conclusiones.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Perfecto
Entonces voy a crear un nuevo driver en el WinIsd y ver las gráficas
Es un placer ser parte de este foro
Gracias


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buen día

Simule el sub woofer un nuevo volumen dado el por Winsd, manteniendo  la frecuencia mas bajo que Fs.
Creo que sintonizar a esa frecuencia  ( aprox 20 Htz por debajo de Fs ) no va a afectar la excursión, ya que esta por debajo del limite, en este caso le coloque 3 mm por seguridad ( también simule con 4 y no hay cambios )
Aquí están las gráficas, que les opinan ?? es acertada mi conclusión ??


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola buen día
> 
> Simule el sub woofer un nuevo volumen dado el por Winsd, manteniendo  la frecuencia mas bajo que Fs.
> Creo que sintonizar a esa frecuencia  ( aprox 20 Htz por debajo de Fs ) no va a afectar la excursión, ya que esta por debajo del limite, en este caso le coloque 3 mm por seguridad ( también simule con 4 y no hay cambios )
> Aquí están las gráficas, que les opinan ?? es acertada mi conclusión ??


 
"Cone excursion (PR)" es para radiador pasivo !
Tienes que ir a la pestaña "Cone excursion" a secas.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola

jajajaja, ahi va de nuevo, es la primea vez que uso en Winsd 2016, sory:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:
Adjunto la captura


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola
> 
> jajajaja, ahi va de nuevo, es la primea vez que uso en Winsd 2016, sory:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:
> Adjunto la captura


Algo hay mal ahí.. Si pusiste todos los parámetros bien, no es posible que el programa te tire gráfica de excursión cero 
Sube aquí la *totalidad* de los parámetros para que pueda simularlo yo también.
Un saludo.


----------



## DiegoGaston

OK

Si es necesario, mido de nuevo 



OK

Si es necesario, mido de nuevo 

A ver que podrá ser, el parlante fue re enconado a 8 ohms, originalmente era de 4 de audio car


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> OK
> 
> Si es necesario, mido de nuevo
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> 
> Si es necesario, mido de nuevo
> 
> A ver que podrá ser, el parlante fue re enconado a 8 ohms, originalmente era de 4 de audio car


Te falta el parámetro "Sd", que es el área efectiva del cono. Y sin él, hay unos cuantos parámetros que quedan en valor cero (BL, CMS, MMS...). Precisamente un par de esos parámetros faltantes son los que definen en parte la curva de excursión.
 Si fué reenconado a 8Ω significa que su impedancia nominal es de 8Ω, pero NO es la resistencia dc de la bobina (Re). La tienes que medir.
EDIT: No es necesario que especifiques las dimensiones del altavoz. 
Un saludo.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Lo calcule 
El tester lo puse en escala  de continuidad y da 0.08
si sintonizo a la frecuencia por calculo, creo que hay una parte de frecuencias que no se podrán reproducir, la cambie el rango cambio.
Ahora entiendo el grafico


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Lo calcule
> El tester lo puse en escala  de continuidad y da 0.08
> si sintonizo a la frecuencia por calculo, creo que hay una parte de frecuencias que no se podrán reproducir, la cambie el rango cambio.
> Ahora entiendo el grafico


Tienes que medir resistencia, no continuidad !!


----------



## DiegoGaston

También la medí

6.5 ohms

Adjunto los nuevos parámetros resultantes, a ver que opinan
Me da la impresión que el cono ( sintonizado por debajo de fs no sufre sobre excursión )
Disculpen si cometo errores :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:, es mi, primer caja calculada a conciencia.:estudiando::estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco

Cambia en los parámetros el valos Re= 6.5


----------



## jorger

Hay algo más que no veo bien. 456cm² de cono en un 8"??? Eso no es posible.
Debe andar entre los 200 y 240cm² como mucho.
A otra cosa, la gráfica de excursión la veo demasiado bonita. Bajo qué condición de potencia da esa curva?.
EDIT: El valor de Le tampoco está bien. Ningún altavoz tiene una inductancia de 330mH.
Cómo has medido los parámetros?


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buen día

Voy a medir de nuevo la superficie, utilice las fórmulas que adjunté antes, si hay una forma exclusiva para parlantes......no lo tenia presente.pss:
El método que utilice para medir los parámetros es con el Limp en una netbook y el cable Arta ( no con caja Arta ).
Tengo una alternativa........medir de nuevo todos los parámetros y los MH con inductometro.


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola buen día
> 
> Voy a medir de nuevo la superficie, utilice las fórmulas que adjunté antes, si hay una forma exclusiva para parlantes......no lo tenia presente.pss:
> El método que utilice para medir los parámetros es con el Limp en una netbook y el cable Arta ( no con caja Arta ).
> Tengo una alternativa........medir de nuevo todos los parámetros y los MH con inductometro.


El área del cono te la da el propio Limp cuando calculas los parámetros.
Y en cualquier caso, se utiliza la fórmula del área circular.
No midas inductancia con inductómetro, te va a dar cualquier cosa.
Vuelve a medir todo con el limp, y sube imagen de las curvas y resultados de los parámetros


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antes de medir tanto fijate las unidades que estas usando en el winisd. Las podes cambiar haciendo click en la unidad.


----------



## polilapo

Buen dia a todos. Diegogaston,en mi modesta experiencia he notado que los cálculos se prestan a errores, usa el metodo de "masa agregada" que posteó Juanfilas que te tira todos los parámetros  correctos. Saludos


----------



## DiegoGaston

Se considera el cono como un círculo? , O sea el radio se toma desde el aro del parlante al centro de guardapolvo son considerar el ángulo??
Resumiendo.....miro de frente el parlante y lo tomo como un círculo?


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Se considera el cono como un círculo? , O sea el radio se toma desde el aro del parlante al centro de guardapolvo son considerar el ángulo??
> Resumiendo.....miro de frente el parlante y lo tomo como un círculo?


Exacto.
Para que lo entiendas: 
El volumen de aire que puede mover el cono depende de su área circular y el recorrido lineal, no de la "cavidad" que forma el cono.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buenos dias

Acá de nuevo 

Re medí los TS y simule en el Wnsld a ver que opinan si sintonizo a esa frecuencia, no me cierra el grafico de Transfer Magnitude, no me quedo plano.....hay una ganancia de varios db....entiendo que van a resaltar los graves o necesito potencia extra ?
Era verdad lo de las unidades........me apure y no preste atención, creo que ahora se ven mejor los TS.

Abrazo

En el gráfico de excursión a la frecuencia de sintonia, me da la impresión que de se van a reproducir bien las frecuencia dentro de Xmax.


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola buenos dias
> 
> Acá de nuevo
> 
> Re medí los TS y simule en el Wnsld a ver que opinan si sintonizo a esa frecuencia, no me cierra el grafico de Transfer Magnitude, no me quedo plano.....hay una ganancia de varios db....entiendo que van a resaltar los graves o necesito potencia extra ?
> Era verdad lo de las unidades........me apure y no preste atención, creo que ahora se ven mejor los TS.
> 
> Abrazo
> 
> En el gráfico de excursión a la frecuencia de sintonia, me da la impresión que de se van a reproducir bien las frecuencia dentro de Xmax.


Dos cosas...
1- Con esas curvas de impedancia te va a dar cualquier cosa menos los T/S reales. Ya se ha comentado mucho en el foro, las curvas tienen que ser medianamente limpias y definidas, sobre todo en la zona de Fs.
2- No sé por qué limitaste la gráfica de Xmax en 4mm, pero se ve CLARAMENTE que la excursión se te va por las nubes sobrepasando por mucho el límite lineal.

Configura bien la tarjeta de sonido y el setup del programa e intenta que salgan curvas legibles. No basta con instalar el soft, hacer conexiones y medir directamente. Hay que conocer el programa y configurarlo todo bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buenas tardes

Voy a revisar la tarjeta de sonido, antes de medir siempre calibro según el tutorial que hay en el foro.
Mi netbokk tiene unos 7 años ( Hp G 42 ), el sonido es de marca Realtek, quizás no es buena para este trabajo.
Sino voy a instalarlo en un PC de escritorio y medir ahí.

Con respecto al setup del programa, si hay algún instructivo para la versión 2016 encantado de leerlo.

Gracias por los consejos.

No olvidar que es mi 1° medida de TS y calculo de caja para un parlante, por ese motivo acudo a este foro, lo quiero hacer bien y aprender de ello.

Saludos


----------



## polilapo

Buena noches, yo mido los T/S con notebook (placa integrada Realtek)usando salida de auricular ya que su volumen es suficiente para el Limp, en un principio tuve curvas asi y se solucionó colocando Plug de buena calidad y cables mallados. Espero te sirva mi experiencia. Saludos


----------



## DiegoGaston

El cable lo tengo armado con plug económicos de plástico negro que tenia en casa, el único cable mallado es el que lleva las R, modifico el cable y mido de nuevo.
No me voy a dar por vencido hasta obtener gráficas decentes.
Tomo todos los consejos que sean, como dijo Confucio...............hay algo mal que no anda bien......
Saludos


----------



## polilapo

Haciendo memoria, fijate la continuidad de todas las masas, deben ir todas a un punto en común (yo tuve ese problema), cuando vayas armando andá midiendo continuidad-que haya donde corresponde y que no donde no corresponde- por ahi una soldadura te juega una mala pasada. Suerte


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes
> 
> Voy a revisar la tarjeta de sonido, antes de medir siempre calibro según el tutorial que hay en el foro.
> Mi netbokk tiene unos 7 años ( Hp G 42 ), el sonido es de marca Realtek, quizás no es buena para este trabajo.
> Sino voy a instalarlo en un PC de escritorio y medir ahí.
> 
> Con respecto al setup del programa, si hay algún instructivo para la versión 2016 encantado de leerlo.
> 
> Gracias por los consejos.
> 
> No olvidar que es mi 1° medida de TS y calculo de caja para un parlante, por ese motivo acudo a este foro, lo quiero hacer bien y aprender de ello.
> 
> Saludos


El manual del Limp lo tienes por todos lados, de igual manera dejo adjunto el que siempre he leido y re-leido (está en Inglés).
Sobre la tarjeta, tienes que mirar tanto la configuración en el panel de control como en la configuración del programa.
Opino que la mejor manera de aprender del foro es leer, pensar, releer, analizar, releeer, llevarlo a la práctica, y seguir leyendo. Toda, repito, toda la información sobre estos temas y las dudas /problemas que has expuesto están ya solucionadas en el foro por parte de Dr. Z, AntonioAA, Juanfilas, entre otros usuarios desde hace muchos años.
La primera vez que me puse a medir parámetros fue mediante el método rudimentario (mucho más engorro que mediante software), y todas las dudas que tenía las despejé estudiando, analizando, el porqué, cómo, y la manera más correcta de hacer las cosas, y preguntando lo mínimo necesario. Lo mismo para el WiniSD e interpretación de todos sus datos, y más aun para el Limp.
Con esto quiero decir, el buen aprendizaje se basa en el esfuerzo y dedicación. No en preguntar cada duda que se tenga si ya están resueltas.
Pd: Va de buenas 
Ver el archivo adjunto LIMP-user-manual.pdf


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes. En Che.es estan todos los tutoriales en castellano y con ejemplos. Suerte


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buenas tardes
Voy a seguir leyendo, estudiando y probando.
Hasta que no obtenga una gráfica decente no volvere a preguntar cosas básicas.
Seguire tus consejos polipapo, bienvenidos y es verdad, por un plug quizas estoy renegando.
También  los tuyos jorger y estoy de acuerdo  contigo, a mis 40 años, casado con 2 hijos y gran parte de mi vida dedicada al estudio universitario, se perfectamente  lo que es el esfuerzo y dedicación.
Un abrazo


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola buen día a todos
Estoy leyendo este hilo desde las primeras páginas y se habla de una modificación del cable para medir según el el tuto de Juanfilas.
Mis gráficas son parecidas a un serrucho, con la loma de Fs.
Estuve leyendo, midiendo, ajustando la placa de sonido y el setup de Winsld y lo mismo.
Estaba pensando en hacer de nuevo el cable y montar todo en una plaqueta, pero la verdad no encuentro dicha modificación sugerida.
Se agradece que modificación habría que hacer.


----------



## AntonioAA

Diego:
Hagas como lo hagas , lo importante es que las conexiones estén BIEN ( vaya obviedad )
El circuito es por demas de sencillo . Como decimos aqui , si lo controlaste 20 veces , controlalo 5 veces mas ....
Una que deberias hacer para descartar fuentes de error , es probar en OTRA PC .
Y como te dijeron antes , un mal contacto de los plugs/jacks te puede arruinar todo . En general son de calidad deplorable y tampoco son compatibles unos con otros. 
- Te hace el mismo problema con ruido rosa que paso a paso?? 
- Fijate la configuración ( no  tengo aca el programa para mostrarte ) si se puede modificar el "salto" de frecuencia .
Esto es lo que se me ocurre sugerirte sin ver nada.
Suerte y neurona atenta.


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola buen día a todos
> Estoy leyendo este hilo desde las primeras páginas y se habla de una modificación del cable para medir según el el tuto de Juanfilas.
> Mis gráficas son parecidas a un serrucho, con la loma de Fs.
> Estuve leyendo, midiendo, ajustando la placa de sonido y el setup de Winsld y lo mismo.
> Estaba pensando en hacer de nuevo el cable y montar todo en una plaqueta, pero la verdad no encuentro dicha modificación sugerida.
> Se agradece que modificación habría que hacer.


Pásate por aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1095005/ _
Y por aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1143449/ _
El primero es una configuración que hice, cansado de no obtener la perfección en las curvas de impedancia igualé todos los sampling rate y algo más. Adiós ruidos.
Te aconsejo también que desde el panel de control elimines la preamplificación de micrófono y el nivel también lo pongas a cero.
Si ya con eso no eliminas el ruido, vas a tener que pensar en cambiarte a otro pc 
Lo segundo es un pcb que diseñé hace un año para tenerlo todo ordenado, y que hasta ahora no ha dado ni un sólo problema.


----------



## elucches

Antes de revisar el cable podés conectar la salida de la placa a la entrada en forma directa (cable con 2 fichas de 3.5 mm), y usar el generador de http://onlinetone.net/ y un osciloscopio virtual --como el de https://academo.org/demos/virtual-oscilloscope/ aunque no te permite elegir qué canal ver-- para ver las señales.


----------



## DiegoGaston

Hola a todos, buenas tardes
Siguiendo el consejo de varios de ustedes reconfigure la placa de sonido y el limp, re arme el cable sobre un placa , por Mardel se les llama experimentales; y las mediciones han cambiado radicalmente para bien, solo que ahora me arroja un resultado para recinto cerrado de 120 litros, el cual no dispongo en mi casa.
Voy a estudiar sobre estos, me imagino el gran volumen de caja por que el parlante esta diseñado para trabajar en un baúl de un vehículo.

PD 1 : no sabría comparar los resultados si aplico el procedimiento del osciloscopio, me imagino que la señal de salida debería ser lo mas parecido posible, sino igual, a la de entrada.

PD 2 : consulta.........cuando se varia la potencia en el LIMP, estudiando el desplazamiento del cono, estos son valores RMS ?

Gracias a todos por sus consejos, me han servido


----------



## jorger

DiegoGaston dijo:


> Hola a todos, buenas tardes
> Siguiendo el consejo de varios de ustedes reconfigure la placa de sonido y el limp, re arme el cable sobre un placa , por Mardel se les llama experimentales; y las mediciones han cambiado radicalmente para bien..


Seh, placas perforadas. Así es como lo monté antes de hacer un pcb. Cuidado con las conexiones , y mucho ojo si hiciste las pistas con estaño, al tiempo se quiebran (no hay manera de verlo) y te falsean todo.

PD: Imágenes de las mediciones por favor.



DiegoGaston dijo:


> PD 2 : consulta.........cuando se varia la potencia en el LIMP, estudiando el desplazamiento del cono, estos son valores RMS ?


Potencia en el Limp? 
El desplazamiento del cono se mide en mm-pico. Y ese valor no te lo da el Limp. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Ferelectron

Hola! Muy buena nota. Muy clara. En varios momentos se dice que podemos medir woofers y tweeters. Yo diría que el método  es solo para medir woofers. A los tweeter no se los define por parámetros T/S. Podríamos a lo sumo  medir la curva de  impedancia de un tweeter pero creo que sería irrelevante ya que a las frecuencias que trabajan no generan un compromiso para el amplificador. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ferelectron dijo:


> ...En varios momentos se dice que podemos medir woofers y tweeters. Yo diría que el método es solo para medir woofers. *A los tweeter no se los define por parámetros T/S*.


   
Ahhhhhh....y como se te ocurre que se caracteriza el comportamiento de los tweeters????
Solo con el oído????



Ferelectron dijo:


> Podríamos a lo sumo  medir la curva de  impedancia de un tweeter pero creo que sería irrelevante ya que a las frecuencias que trabajan no generan un compromiso para el amplificador.


Y a quien le importa el "compromiso del amplificador"?????
Estás diciendo cualquier cosa!!! Esto se usa para el *diseño científico de baffles* y para ajustar las curvas de respuesta de acuerdo a las necesidades de cada diseño.
Pssssssssssssss.......


----------



## Ferelectron

No es para que te indignes 
Los tweeter no interactúan con el volumen encerrado en una caja. No necesitan cálculos según la compliancia de ella. Por otro lado son cerrados por atrás.
El tweeter si podemos medirlo en base a su directividad, respuesta en frecuencia y rendimiento.

Lo del compromiso del ampli lo dije porque si baja mucho la impedancia en alguna frecuencia determinada podemos sobrecargarlo y que limite la potencia o distorsione. Abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No me indigno, pero los parametros T/S son muy utiles cuando modelas la respuesta en baja frecuencia para cambiar el comportamiento del tweeter con una LT y eliminar los picos por un Qts alto y/o subir la Fs para simplificar un filtro pasa-altos.

Estas cosas no estan difundidas en el comun de la gente por que requiere xovers activos y multiamplificacion, pero permite manipular la rsta de los tweeters a tu antojo.

No hay que decir que por que sean sellados los T/S no sirven. Como veras, hay muchas mas cosas que pueden hacerse con ellos...


----------



## Ferelectron

Investigaré el tema. Abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ferelectron dijo:


> Investigaré el tema. Abrazo


Fijate *ACA *y un poco mas atrás. Ahí tenes la corrección de la curva de los tweeters.
Saludos.


----------



## NEO101

Buenas noches. 
Ante todo, saludos a todos, hace bastante que no escribo por acá  (aunque cada tanto leo, espero ponerme más participativo ahora).
Vengo siguiendo este post por momentos, desde sus comienzos. Y arranco por lo primero: felicitaciones y muchas gracias Juan  , EXCELENTE post.
Ahora me estoy poniendo al día, y consiguiendo los elementos. Lo que más me está complicando es el tema de los imanes. A saber, qué tan fuertes deben ser para que no vibren, neodimio no parece buena idea porque interactuaría con la campana y/o bobina....  Por otro lado, debo tener una idea aproximada del peso que necesito.
Realmente, me es difícil estimar el peso de lo que tengo (miren la foto, son de 13x5    17x2,5  y 20x3).  Quiero ir a "molestar" a donde tienen la balanza una sola vez, así que quiero ir con todo lo que necesito.
Entonces, las preguntas serían:
1) ¿Qué pesos necesito tener para medir parlantes desde 4 hasta 8 pulgadas? (y para 10/12/15 ya que estoy, así en todo caso ya los tengo para usos futuros).
2) Algún ejemplo de imanes y pesos. Ví acá en Argentina en páginas de venta on-line imanes cerámicos "orientados", de 18x3 / 25x3 / 30x3.  ¿Alguien sabe decirme aproximadamente cuánto pesan? De esa manera me compro cierto surtido, peso todo y ya tengo mi "kit multiuso ).

Mil gracias de antemano, y ya les iré contando mis avances.

Un gran saludo a todos. 
Marcelo.


----------



## NEO101

Buenas noches. Hoy compré los imanes. 6 son de aprox. 3 gramos cada uno, y otros 6 son de unos 7 gramos cada uno. Ahora me falta numerarlos y pesarlos con precisión en alguna joyería.
Creo que con ellos cubro todas las opciones... solo espero que no tiendan a vibrar cuando los pegue en conos de los que tienen "nervaduras" circulares...

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.

PD: encontré la opción editar, pero solamente cuando el mensaje es reciente, puede ser?


----------



## Fogonazo

NEO101 dijo:


> . . .  PD: encontré la opción editar, pero solamente cuando el mensaje es reciente, puede ser?


*Sip*, existe una "Ventana de tiempo" durante la cual la edición es permitida, transcurrido ese tiempo ya *no *se puede.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La moneda de un peso creo recordar que es de 6.5 gramos.

Las balanzas que usan los que compran oro tienen una definición de medio gramo  . . .  o sea que siempre estás perdiendo.

O sea, desde 1 gramo hasta 1,49 el display indica 1


----------



## Fogonazo




----------



## NEO101

Pero entonces.... aunque pese los imanes en una joyería, ¿va a seguir siendo mejor idea usar monedas?
¿O esa pequeña variación es muy chica ante las imperfecciones propias del método de medición que usaré para medir los TS del parlante?
Me han dejado ideciso...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para reducir las diferencias podrías pesar los 6 imanes iguales juntos y luego dividir . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo medi los imanes en una balanza de laboratorio de la universidad, y tiene precision de 100 microgramos...pero es inutil tanta precision cuando el LIMP usa centesimas de gramo...


----------



## NEO101

Voy a pesarlos juntos y separados, así tengo ambos datos...  Y voy a averiguar si puedo conseguir pesarlos con algo de más precisión, tal vez en la UTN FRBA de Medrano haya alguna... 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Agustinw

¿Genera alguna diferencia calcular las resistencias de atenuación del cable que va a la entrada para generar los -18DB de atenuación que recomienda el manual de LIMP en lugar de poner la de 10k y 1k?
Porque para eso hay que medir la Z de entrada de la placa o conectar un canal directo y el otro ajustarlo con un preset hasta tener los -18DB


----------



## AntonioAA

No te mates demasiado con eso . la UNICA resistencia importante es la serie ( 22/27 ohms) , lo otro es una atenuación mas o menos bien calculada para una entrada de placa standard .... Mientras te permita calibrar , suficiente.
Yo tuve que modificarlo ( bastante) porque estoy usando una interfase Beringher con entrada para mic condenser y la entrada es para INSTRUMENTO ! .... no habia forma de calibrarla ....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 20, 2018



NEO101 dijo:


> Voy a pesarlos juntos y separados, así tengo ambos datos...  Y voy a averiguar si puedo conseguir pesarlos con algo de más precisión, tal vez en la UTN FRBA de Medrano haya alguna...
> Muchas gracias


Mas que tanta precisión ( que no esta demas ) , lo que podes hacer es evaluar cuanto varian los parametros tomando el valor de tu peso con la tolerancia en +/- .... yo lo he hecho y comprobé que tolera bastante ....


----------



## NEO101

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mas que tanta precisión ( que no esta demas ) , lo que podes hacer es evaluar cuanto varian los parametros tomando el valor de tu peso con la tolerancia en +/- .... yo lo he hecho y comprobé que tolera bastante ....



GENIAL !!!   
No se me había ocurrido. 

¡Saludos y gracias!


----------



## NEO101

Buenas noches.
Les cuento que finalmente inicié las mediciones. Son unos parlantes nuevos que compré en el año 1996... como verán me demoré mucho con el proyecto, pero mejor tarde que nunca. Sé que debería ablandar primero la suspensión, pero quería ver si andaba todo esto... (después de 22 años, estaba MUY ansioso ).

Algo está MUY mal, pero aún no sé qué sea. ¿Puede un problema de masas y eso que llaman "oscilaciones" causar esa gráfica?
- Inicialmente tuve que poner un cable del negativo de la fuente que alimenta el amplificador, al negativo del parlante. Ya que sino se ponía a hacer un ruido tremendo al conectar la ficha que va a LINE-IN (la que va al LINE-OUT que es la entrada de la potencia no daba problemas).  Entiendo que en el PCB de mi amplificador con TDA2003 no manejé bien el tema de las masas (están todas juntas).

El cable lo armé bien, usé cable mallado para el line-in y sus 4 resistencias hasta llegar a la resistencia de potencia.

Tuve que poner el volumen de salida casi en 0 porque sino se producía un ruido horrible (y se ponían rojas las barras del LIMP). La entrada a menos de la mitad (si la subo de la mitad, se produce un ruido horrible, creo que es lo que llaman oscilaciones, no es ruido blanco).

En fin, con esos ajustes calibré bien, en -25 dB tal como indica el tutorial, luego abrí la llave y corrí con el segundo método "Stepped SIne" (el de ruido rosa se movía todo el tiempo la gráfica, era imposible). Informé el valor de la R.... en fin, todo como indica el tutorial.
A pesar de la gráfica horrible, probré agregar masa y ver si bajaban en frecuancia los picos, y sí, se corría "hacia la izquierda" la gráfica.

¿Puede ser que esté todo correcto, pero que el parlante sea MUY malo?  La calidad constructiva parece muy buena, aunque medio chico el imán para un 8 pulgadas.

Aguardo sugerencias, mi principal duda es si las llamadas "oscilaciones" (que es algo que no termino de entender) en los amplificadores cuando hay problemas con las masas puede provocarme esa gráfica.

Saludos y, desde ya, mil gracias por leer todo esto 

Marcelo.

PD: durante la medición, ¿es normal que apenas se escuchen los sonidos? ¿O debería sonar mas bien fuerte?


----------



## Agustinw

NEO101 dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Marcelo.
> 
> PD: durante la medición, ¿es normal que apenas se escuchen los sonidos? ¿O debería sonar mas bien fuerte?



Es normal que se escuche bajo, estas mediciones se realizan a bajo nivel de volumen, lo importante es que el cable esté bien armado y en la entrada de audio recibas los DB que dice el instructivo pero esa grafica está dando cualquier cosa (por los picos de impedancia que se ven parece ser falsos contactos).
En cuanto a los parlantes si son malos, más bien diría que son malisimos, tuve un pyramid intenté hacerlo sonar aunque sea un poquito bien pero no pude y no soportan más de 50w por lo que ni siquiera podes corregirlo con una LT por lo tanto se fue al tacho.


----------



## AntonioAA

Evidentemente tenes algo muuy mal ... Repasá 10 veces mas el circuito primero . Tambien la configuracion del windows ( no es facil y en win7 peor )
Silencia todas las entradas menos "Wave" y configurá que grabe de "line in" ...
Si luego de eso sigue haciendo lo mismo , podria pensarse que el cono esta pegado. Pero primero repasa todo lo otro. Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

NEO101 dijo:


> Son unos parlantes nuevos que compré en el año 1996



Quizás hayan estado acostados desde entonces . . . y eso no es bueno . . .


----------



## NEO101

Buen día. Antes que nada, gracias por responder. 



Agustinw dijo:


> Es normal que se escuche bajo, estas mediciones se realizan a bajo nivel de volumen, lo importante es que el cable esté bien armado y en la entrada de audio recibas los DB que dice el instructivo pero esa grafica está dando cualquier cosa (por los picos de impedancia que se ven parece ser falsos contactos).



Si fueran falsos contactos, en 2 corridas diferentes daría gráficas diferentes.... Además, agregué peso y dió una gráfica similar corrida a la izquierda, lo cual sería lo esperable.



Agustinw dijo:


> En cuanto a los parlantes si son malos, más bien diría que son malisimos, tuve un pyramid intenté hacerlo sonar aunque sea un poquito bien pero no pude y no soportan más de 50w por lo que ni siquiera podes corregirlo con una LT por lo tanto se fue al tacho.



Sí, había leído tu comentario. Pasa que estos son de 1996, tengo la idea de que con los años han ido encontrando la manera de empeorar más y más los parlantes chinos, pero como estos eran de los primeros pensé que eran mejores...
Aclaro que ya sé que son malos y no puedo esperar mucho, pero espero algo que pueda manejar bien unos 20 Watts y que tenga un pico de resonancia a corregir, pero esta gráfica es.... un disparate.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Evidentemente tenes algo muuy mal ... Repasá 10 veces mas el circuito primero . Tambien la configuracion del windows ( no es facil y en win7 peor )
> Silencia todas las entradas menos "Wave" y configurá que grabe de "line in" ...
> Si luego de eso sigue haciendo lo mismo , podria pensarse que el cono esta pegado. Pero primero repasa todo lo otro. Suerte.



No uso Windows, agarré una PC que tengo como para experimentos y le puse un WIndows XP. Todo lo que mencionás, lo hice. Incluso medí con el tester los cables de diferentes maneras para ver que diera lo esperado. No me parece pegado para nada el cono, se mueve bien, no roza la bobina, si pongo música el sonido es normal...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás hayan estado acostados desde entonces . . . y eso no es bueno . . .



Estuvieron muchos años acostados.... Luego unos 3 años parados...  ¿Pero te parece que eso podría provocar esa gráfica?



Estoy meditando, leyendo más cosas en este tema, acerca de que el problema sea la PC o su placa. Tengo guardada una placa MUY buena Sound Blaster, bien antigua, que incluía salida amplificada de unos 2 Watts (las de los kits Creative que usaban parlantes pasivos). Dado que es ISA, deberé armar una PC antigua, tipo K6-2. El tema es que no sé si en Windows 98 funcionará el ARTA... y dudo que el Windows XP con lo pesado que es ande en esa PC.
En fin, encaro para ese lado.  Primero voy a probar hacerle unas mejoras al amplificador con TDA 2003, que veo difiere del circuito recomendado en el Datasheet. Le bajaré la ganancia e intentaré mejorar la separación de las masas (actualmente la masa de entrada y la masa del parlante están en un punto común, voy a llevar la masa de entrada a la masa de la fuente).

Saludos y si se les ocurre algo más, sigo escuchando sugerencias 
Marcelo.

*PD: ¿nadie asocia esa gráfica con un problema de lazos/masas/oscilaciones en un amplificador?*


----------



## elucches

Podés poner un resistor (o cualquier otra baja impedancia conocida) en lugar del parlante para ver si el sistema de medición anda.


----------



## AntonioAA

A un amigo de aqui le hice YO la caja Arta ... Se volvio loco y no podia medir nada ... hasta que descubri que me habia equivocado un canal del jack ... 
Hay que revisar mas de lo que uno cree .....


----------



## Kebra

Chequeá que la llave funcione correctamente. A mi me pasó algo muy parecido, y el problema era la llave de calibración, que la reciclé de una radio vieja, y hacía falso contacto. La reemplacé por una nueva, y midió perfecto.


----------



## NEO101

Kebra dijo:


> Chequeá que la llave funcione correctamente. A mi me pasó algo muy parecido, y el problema era la llave de calibración, que la reciclé de una radio vieja, y hacía falso contacto. La reemplacé por una nueva, y midió perfecto.



La mía también era reciclada, por eso antes de usarla la controlé con tester, moviéndola y asegurándome que no hubiera falso contacto 

Bueno, finalmente anoche me puse con este tema, iba a probar lo de una resistencia fija, modificar el ampli y de última armar otra PC.
Lo cierto es que armo todo para primero ver lo mismo del otro día y luego al comenzar con las pruebas.... andubo bien!!! 
Mi principal sospecha es la PC (o mejor dicho, Windows). En fin, si en otro momento falla intentaré descubrir qué había pasado. 

Es adictivo medir parlantes...   Medí 3, aunque es algo temporal ya que los parlantes están sin ablandar, y no los colgué (los puse sobre la cama, que es más bien absorvente).
De todas maneras, como primera aproximación sirve.
Sin embargo, cuando cargo los datos del Pyramid en el WinISD, me sugiere caja cerrada, y luego me grafica una recta.... (me calcula una caja de volúmen negativo). Las unidades están bien... 

Por otro lado, les cuento que al querer calcular las del Pyramid (el único de 4 Ohm) me rechazaba la medida por el tester (por ser mayor), así que tuve que poner un valor más chico. Le creo más al programa y al cable que a mi tester de baja calidad. Con los de 8 Ohm no tuve problema.
Eso sí, antes de calcular tuve 2 mensajes más:
"Can't optimize or estimate inductance or DC resitance from reduced number of frequencies! Do you want to continue without optimization?"
Supongo se debe a que barrí solamente de 20 a 2000 Hz
"Linear compliance assumed in estimation of Mms"
Supongo que nada puedo hacer a ese respecto... 

Para los 3 casos usé 28 gramos (4 imanes de 7 gramos puestos en 2 pares).

Por cierto, me puse muy contento al ver la gráfica armándose en la pantalla 

PD: me parece que los parámetros del Pyramid son muy malos o son incoherentes, ya que el WinISD no sugiere ningún esquema.


----------



## Kebra

Leé la ayuda del WinISD que te muestra el orden correcto para cargar los parámetros, así te calcula los demás. Probalo y quizá no te salte el negativo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 8, 2018

Leé la ayuda del WinISD que te muestra el orden correcto para cargar los parámetros, así te calcula los demás. Probalo y quizá no te salte el negativo.

Qt=1,93   

Pasate por éste post:

Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces


----------



## NEO101

Kebra dijo:


> Qt=1,93
> 
> Pasate por éste post:
> 
> Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces



Sí, mi Pyramid apesta 
Igual, creo que me falta hacer una mejor medición. De las 3 mediciones, es la que más desconfío, en parte porque es el único de 4 Ohm. En cambio, el Oti, no parece ser taaaaaaan malo.

PD: ¿están bien los pesos que usé?


----------



## Kebra

Tenés que lograr una distancia entre picos del 25%, jugando con el peso.
De cualquier manera, no espere grandes resultados con esos parlantes.


----------



## Agustinw

Mi Piramyd que medí hace mucho tiempo me había dado QT= 1.5x así no estás tan lejos jajaja son de adorno esos parlantes


----------



## NEO101

Kebra dijo:


> Tenés que lograr una distancia entre picos del 25%, jugando con el peso.
> De cualquier manera, no espere grandes resultados con esos parlantes.



Había leído 10% más arriba...  Tiene que ser al menos 25% , o es 25% o más?
Digamos, FS 100 HZ, y con los pesos debo lograr 75 Hz o pueden ser 60 o incluso 50 Hz y también estaría bien?



Agustinw dijo:


> Mi Piramyd que medí hace mucho tiempo me había dado QT= 1.5x así no estás tan lejos jajaja son de adorno esos parlantes




¡Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo tambien lei del 10% ... no hay nada que lo impida . Ojo si exageras no lo saques de zona "lineal" .Tambien si medis con imanes la interaccion con el iman del parlante ... proba en distintas posiciones ....


----------



## Agustinw

LIMP recomienda que el metodo de masa agregada haga reducir la FS entre un 20% y 50% con un recomendado de 30% que según la gente de LIMP ese 30% de reducción se produce agregando una masa igual a la masa movil del parlante.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo probaria cuanto varia poniendo como para 10% y 20-30% .... no es tan facil agregar masa y mas si es metalica . 
Para un 12" es facil poner imanes .... en un 6" se complica mucho


----------



## Agustinw

Si es parlante es chico como para complicar agregarle tanta masa se puede usar el metodo del volumen y hacerle la caja que le corra ese ~ 30% la FS. Seguramente por esto nos dan dos metodos bastante opuestos.


----------



## elucches

La razón para hacer la diferencia entre fsa (fs con masa agregada) y fs (frecuencia de resonancia del parlante solo), bastante grande, es que el cálculo de Vas usa como factor:
1 / (fsa ^ 2) - 1 / (fs ^ 2)
Si hay un pequeño desvío en la medición de una frecuencia, no se ve afectada tanto Vas.
Ejemplo extremo: fs = 50,4 Hz y fsa = 50 Hz. El factor vale 6.32e-6, pero si en la medición de fs hay 0,1 Hz de desvío y da 50,3 Hz, el factor pasa a valer 4.76e-6, es decir que Vas va a dar 75% menor.
Ejemplo de valores razonables: fs = 50,4 Hz y fsa = 35 Hz. El factor vale 422,7e-6, y si medimos fs con el mismo desvío que antes, el factor pasa a valer 421,1e-6, por lo que Vas va a dar prácticamente lo mismo.

(Por otro lado, si fsa es demasiado baja puede ser muy difícil de medir).


----------



## NEO101

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo probaria cuanto varia poniendo como para 10% y 20-30% .... no es tan facil agregar masa y mas si es metalica .
> Para un 12" es facil poner imanes .... en un 6" se complica mucho



Hasta ahora estoy midiendo todos con imanes, compré 6 imanes de 7 gramos (son algo más grandes que una moneda de 1$) y 6 de 3,6 gramos (apenas más grandes que una de 10 centavos de peso argentino). Algunos los medí poniéndolos bien al medio.... teniendo en cuenta lo que decís de la interacción con el imán voy a ponerlos más hacia afuera. Me imagino que también interactúan con la campana 
Hasta ahora los acomodé sin problemas, usé en todos los casos 4 imanes grandes, o sea 28 gramos, y corrí bastante la FS.
Ahora que lo pienso, en el caso del Pyramid que parece dar parámetros erróneos, me corrí de 50 a 30, tal vez en 30 es muy abajo para medir bien.

Les hago una consulta, respecto del WinISD. El hecho de que al simular el Pyramid no me sugiera ninguna alineación y me dé una caja de volúmen negativo, es debido al exageradamente alto QT? Luego la paso a positivo y empieza a graficar (hay picos horribles, pero grafica, adjunto imagen).
Si decido proceder... lo que debo vigilar es el XMAX? (si si, ya sé, el pico es ASQUEROSO).

¡Saludos!


----------



## Kebra

Kebra dijo:


> Leé la ayuda del WinISD que te muestra el orden correcto para cargar los parámetros, así te calcula los demás. Probalo y quizá no te salte el negativo.





Esa curva horrible que ves es total y absolutamente normal en parlantes con Qt asqueroso.


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Esa curva horrible que ves es total y absolutamente normal en parlantes con Qt asqueroso.


Como dice el amigo Kebra ... es la triste realidad ... cuanto te dio Qts ?? ( seguro 1 o mas ) 
Lo unico que queda es ponerlo en una caja muy grande o en un volumen "infinito" . Algunos de auto son asi, pensados para poner en la luneta trasera .


----------



## polilapo

Buenos días a todos. He probado lo de los imanes(neodimio sacado de discos rígidos) y produce diferencias mas o menos considerables en los valores con respecto al uso de plastilina,o sea, que el imán influye en la medición. He tenido diferencias de Fs 38hz (plastilina) 43.5hz (imán) por ejemplo. Todo esto suponiendo que he medido correctamente ja.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 12, 2018

He medido estos parlantes de un minicomponente Aiwa NSX555 y el winisd me da volúmenes de mas de 1 millón de litros, creo que, al igual que los volúmenes negativos indican la baja calidad del parlante. subo mediciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. He probado lo de los imanes(neodimio sacado de discos rígidos) y produce diferencias mas o menos considerables en los valores con respecto al uso de plastilina,o sea, que el imán influye en la medición. He tenido diferencias de Fs 38hz (plastilina) 43.5hz (imán) por ejemplo. Todo esto suponiendo que he medido correctamente ja.


No usés imanes de neodimio por que tienen un campo magnético de valor muy alto. Usá imanes comunes, de los redonditos, que pesan cerca de 3 o 4 gr cada uno. Con esos no hay problema... si el imán tiene 5" de diámetro o más...


----------



## polilapo

Bien, en realidad mi post fue incompleto (error mío), probé también con unos cerámicos prismáticos de 5.5gr  y no hubo diferencias considerables. Saludos


----------



## NEO101

Kebra dijo:


> Kebra dijo:
> Leé la ayuda del WinISD que te muestra el orden correcto para cargar los parámetros, así te calcula los demás. Probalo y quizá no te salte el negativo.


¡Bueno pero no te enojes!   (dicho como el Chavo del 8 ).
Me fijé la ayuda (por cierto, recomienda justo lo opuesto a lo que pensaba yo: introducir la menor cantidad posible de parámetros).
Aún así, hace lo mismo. Supongo que un QT como ese hace salir del rango para las sugerencias de alineación iniciales.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Como dice el amigo Kebra ... es la triste realidad ... cuanto te dio Qts ?? ( seguro 1 o mas )
> Lo unico que queda es ponerlo en una caja muy grande o en un volumen "infinito" . Algunos de auto son asi, pensados para poner en la luneta trasera .


Qt  = 1.93  
O se lo vendo a alguien medio sordo que se lo quiera poner al auto, o hago un agujero en la pared y que la habitación de al lado haga de bafle...
Me voy a leer completo los post es que Eza en que diseñaba un subwoofer empezando las peripecias con un Moon, a ver si da para hacer un ecualizador, o una transformación o si mejor hago un negocio y vendo los parlantes nuevitos como están.



polilapo dijo:


> Buenos días a todos. He probado lo de los imanes(neodimio sacado de discos rígidos) y produce diferencias mas o menos considerables en los valores con respecto al uso de plastilina,o sea, que el imán influye en la medición. He tenido diferencias de Fs 38hz (plastilina) 43.5hz (imán) por ejemplo. Todo esto suponiendo que he medido correctamente ja.



El neodimio genera un campo demasiado fuerte. Me pasó "arrastrar" un imán de esos que estaba sobre la mesa al pasar a 20 cm o más de él con un parlante... así que a la distancia de las mediciones, mucho peor!!!



polilapo dijo:


> Bien, en realidad mi post fue incompleto (error mío), probé también con unos cerámicos prismáticos de 5.5gr  y no hubo diferencias considerables. Saludos



No entendí... No hubo diferencias considerables entre medición con neodimio versus imán cerámico, o no hubo diferencias con imán cerámico versus plastilina?

¡Saludos!


----------



## polilapo

imán neodimio vrs  plastilina . . . .mucha diferencia.
imán cerámico vrs plastilina . . . . .muy poca diferencia.
Saludos.
No se si serà off topic, probè el BassBoxPro 6 y me resultò mas sencillo que el WINisd, colocas un parámetro y te indica cual sigue y cual te lo calcula. Ademas tiene la posibilidad de diferentes formas de cajas. Es el que usa Partsexpress     



Saludos.


----------



## elucches

@polilapo : ¡¿Sd 14313,88 cm^2?!


----------



## Kebra

NEO101 dijo:


> ¡Bueno pero no te enojes!   (dicho como el Chavo del 8 ).
> Me fijé la ayuda....
> ¡Saludos!



Bueno pero no me hagas enojar (con la voz ronca de Don Ramón). 

Esos parlantes, para usarlos de manera mas o menos decente en pasivo, necesitan un gabinete tamaño heladera. Creo que el gasto en MDF ya supera al valor del parlante.
Yo tengo dos woofers de 12" "Technics" (vinieron en unos Technics SB-LX70) fabricados en un sótano de china. Tienen un pico de 7 dB en 60Hz y para que suenen mas o menos planos necesito 400 litros aproximadamente de volumen de gabinete. Poco práctico...

La solución mas adecuada (y barata) es corregirlos en activo, donde podés controlar todo (o casi todo) de manera mucho más fácil. Pero si tenés la posibilidad de venderlos a buen precio... Lo tendría en cuenta yo. A lo largo del post vas a ver varias simulaciones que hicimos varios dementes de acá, con "x" parlantes. Si vas a comprar, lo ideal es que vayas viendo de acuerdo a tu presupuesto y con simulador en mano cargar los parámetros T/S que el fabricante te da. Con eso vas a tener una aproximación (aunque en parlantes de buena calidad es bastante exacta la info del fabricante) de los parámetros reales que vas a medir una vez que los tengas en tu poder y podés ver si se ajusta a tus necesidades.

El problema es que estos parlantes son de mala calidad, y por mas que pongas todos los recursos de la electrónica y acústica para "arreglarlos", tenés materia prima mala. Si tenés algún conocido "pistero" que le gusta ir por las calles haciendo temblar todo, podés venderle los parlantes. Son para eso, boom boom boom.


----------



## polilapo

si si, así salió la medición, me pareció muy raro. En algún momento trataré de medirlo otra vez aunque lo hice 3 veces y siempre valores muy similares.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 12, 2018


----------



## AntonioAA

Muchachos , recuerden a su maestra de la primaria: VERIFIQUEN LAS UNIDADES ! ... no es lo mismo sumar zapallos con manzanas ....


----------



## Kebra

Me puse a jugar con el Pyramid.... Una belleza los resultados:


----------



## NEO101

Kebra dijo:


> Me puse a jugar con el Pyramid.... Una belleza los resultados:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166097


----------



## niconmn

Muchachos:
Que tal?
Les comento mi inconveniente/situacion/problema/duda existencial.
Realice varias mediciones sobre varios parlantes, algunos viejos de los cuales no conseguía los parámetros, después pude verificar mis mediciones con otros parlantes de los cuales si tenia los parámetros y verificar que estaba haciendo todo bien, lo cual pude confirmar satisfactoriamente!!.
Vamos al grano!, en casa tengo 2 parlantes LEEA en buenas condiciones. Los mismos son de 8 pulgadas. Me propuse medirlos (solo para molestar!), las cajas son las que en su momento recomendaba LEEA, de 18litros (LEEA te daba las medidas del a caja, pero haciendo la cuenta ese es el volumen).
Realizo las mediciones y con los parametros T y S que arroja el software volcados sobre el WINISD indica que para un caja Bass Reflex debería tener un volumen de 205 y 345 litros!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Ahí empezaron mis dudas, obviamente repetí las mediciones, cambie un poco el valor de la masa añadida, y mejore con un placa pcb el conexionado, volvi a chequear con el "parlante de referencia" y NO encuentro errores...

Obviamente la caja que LEEA recomienda NO puede estar "mal calculada"...
¿Qué podria estar haciendo mal? o ¿por que las medidas podrían estar dando mal? ¿Es normal en parlantes viejos?.

Les paso los parámetros de ambos y les dejo las gráficas....






Se agradece de ante mano!!!!!!!!!!!
Nicolás.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

niconmn dijo:


> Obviamente la caja que LEEA recomienda NO puede estar "mal calculada"...


Y por que supones eso????
En esa epoca las cajas se diseñaban basicamente a prueba y error, y a oido de algun iluminado de turno. Los parametros T/S habian sido publicados 5  o 6 años antes pero estaban verdes por aca.
Si tu medicion de parametros es correcta (y parece que lo es) entonces o tu calculo es correcto en el WinISD y la caja del LEEA es cualquier cosa, o no has elegido el ajuste correcto en el soft (error muy comun) y con otro ajuste o retoque de la caja se puede obtener una respuesta similar a la que tiene la caja y que seguramente no has medido.


----------



## niconmn

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y por que supones eso????
> ....


En realidad no me atreví, ni siquiera a suponer que estaría mal... menos relacione temporalmente la publicacion de los parámetros con la época de LEEA....
Tengo que ponerme más con el Winisd... Y ver que resultados obtengo, tampoco tengo lugar para cajas de 300lts!
Agradezco la respuesta y sobre todo el instructivo!
Nicolas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El WinISD, por defecto, intenta conseguir la respuesta mas plana posible, y para eso elige las dimensiones necesarias.
El problema es que vos NO SABES cual es la respuesta de la caja de LEEA y entonces no podes comparar nada con lo que te da el soft.
Trata de analizar, para ese parlante, las respuestas y cajas que se consiguen con los diferentes ajuste (B4, QB3, etc). Solo con eso podes lograr un estudio "mas serio".


----------



## AntonioAA

Es muy tipico que de esas dimensiones de caja ... para un 12" LEEA recomendaba 150 Lts !!


----------



## polilapo

Buenos días, yo medì un Leea 124bf que tengo, woofer 12". . . Me da caja que parece una heladera para mantener respuesta plana,ni hablar de Qts arriba de 1.20, lo puse en una caja de 70 litros y traté de sintonizarla a Fs (55hz) y fué imposible, no aparece el segundo pico en la curva de impedancia,con relleno,sin relleno,conducto chico y largo,grande y largo o corto, uno o dos y nada,el segundo pico nunca apareció. . . .  . . .entonces le medì respuesta ( canal sencillo porque no podía de otra forma) y dió un pico de más de 8db alrededor de los 80-150 Hz . . . .conclusión (a pesar que a oído tiene muy buen sonido y sin distorsión) tienen más mística que calidad esos parlantes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> conclusión (a pesar que a oído tiene muy buen sonido y sin distorsión) tienen más mística que calidad esos parlantes.



Otra prueba de que "el conocimiento te hace libre".


----------



## Kebra

polilapo dijo:


> conclusión (a pesar que a oído tiene muy buen sonido y sin distorsión) tienen más mística que calidad esos parlantes.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Otra prueba de que "el conocimiento te hace libre".



Fundamentalistas de LEEA cual turba iracunda atacando en 3...2...1...


----------



## polilapo

Hay mucha gente que escucha lo que quiere oir . . . . .la cuestión es tener la voluntad de conocer cual es la realidad,después,escuchá lo que quieras. Casi me sacan los ojos cuando subí los datos al foro correspondiente pero bue.
*The whole problem with the world is that fools and fanatics are always so certain of themselves, and wiser people so full of doubts*


----------



## AntonioAA

Como nuevo "converso fundamentalista" del DSP ... con eso arreglas todo !!
Aguante dbx !!


----------



## polilapo

Existe un mundo mejor . . . .. . . . .pero es MUY CARO


----------



## AntonioAA

polilapo dijo:


> Existe un mundo mejor . . . .. . . . .pero es MUY CARO


Ni tanto , ni tan poco... hay opciones mas baratas y si sumas lo que tenes en el resto de cachivaches ...


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como nuevo "converso fundamentalista" del DSP ... con eso arreglas todo !!
> Aguante dbx !!



Ahora recuerdo que no hace mucho ví un Deck Technics con reducción de ruido DBX y llegaba a una respuesta 20Hz-22KHz en cinta Type IV. Y hay un video excelente donde muestran una codificación DBX en lugar de la curva RIAA y es increíble la inmunidad al ruido que tiene y el rango dinámico.


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Ahora recuerdo que no hace mucho ví un Deck Technics con reducción de ruido DBX y llegaba a una respuesta 20Hz-22KHz en cinta Type IV. Y hay un video excelente donde muestran una codificación DBX en lugar de la curva RIAA y es increíble la inmunidad al ruido que tiene y el rango dinámico.


Nooo !  hablo de "dbx driverack PA-2"  ... es un DSP ( digital signal processor ) !!!
dbx es marca de Harman  ( JBL, Selenium , ex Harman-Kardon)

dbx DriveRack PA2


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Nooo !  hablo de "dbx driverack PA-2"  ... es un DSP ( digital signal processor ) !!!
> dbx es marca de Harman  ( JBL, Selenium , ex Harman-Kardon)
> 
> dbx DriveRack PA2



Si, pero dbx es dbx! 

Mi comentario apuntaba a que han sido muy buenos sistemas!


----------



## Kebra

Bueno señores (y si hay alguna señorita, que mande fotos por privado ) les comento que luego de años de amagar a comprar un micrófono para medir, me han llegado los Panasonic WM-61A y a la brevedad, si no pierdo la vista en el intento (son realmente muy pequeños), los modificaré según Linkwitz y mediré finalmente todo lo que hasta ahora medí "a los ponchazos".

Me llegaron directamente, sin ningún trámite aduanero ni "afipero" de mi parte.


----------



## polilapo

Hola a todos. Kebra, a quien se los compraste? Porque consultè en DigiKey y estaban discontinuados y no tenían stock ya que no se fabrican más. 
Me ofrecían unos reemplazos con iguales características pero no Panasonic WM-61A(tienen una variedad impresionantes  de marcas y modelos)Gracias


----------



## Kebra

Los compré en Aliexpress, a U$S 8 cada uno. Son caros comparados con otros vendedores de otros sitios, y a simple vista parecen ser originales.


----------



## polilapo

En Aliexpress he comprado varias cosas, Vifa DX25TG, amplif TDA 7293,pre con tonos y todos resultaron buenos con semiconductores originales (los tweeter midieron igual que el datasheet) pero no había encontrado esos mic. Buen dato para saber. Suerte con tus NUEVAS mediciones. Saludos
PD podrías pasar el nombre de la tienda porque no aparece el artículo. Gracias


----------



## Kebra

polilapo dijo:


> En Aliexpress he comprado varias cosas, Vifa DX25TG, amplif TDA 7293,pre con tonos y todos resultaron buenos con semiconductores originales (los tweeter midieron igual que el datasheet) pero no había encontrado esos mic. Buen dato para saber. Suerte con tus NUEVAS mediciones. Saludos
> PD podrías pasar el nombre de la tienda porque no aparece el artículo. Gracias




Acá está el artículo:

Tienda Online (2 unids/lote) WM-61A omnidireccional micrófono de condensador Electret de vuelta cartucho cápsula | Aliexpress móvil


----------



## AntonioAA

Te deseo felices y exactas mediciones ! Pero tus problemas no acaban aquí... Busca muy bien como montarlos ... Sería ideal tener un mic bueno para comparar ... Yo usaba el análisis de "Burst decay" del Arta para comparar comportamiento . El de PC comunardo resultó ser de los menos malos !

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 14, 2018

Otra : no uses la entrada común de mic de la PC , es mono ... Hacele la polarización y entra por la Line In ...
Eso supongo que lo sabes , pero no está mal repasarlo .


----------



## Kebra

Estuve leyendo varias opiniones sobre los mics y me encontré éste artículo. Muchos dicen haber utilizado el mic SIN la modificación de Linkwitz obteniendo medidas aceptables. Aparentemente lo que se logra es mejorar la distorsión... Cosa que yo no voy a medir, ya que tenga la distorsión que tenga, no puedo modificar nada, ya está armado todo y no voy a cambiar los parlantes, en todo caso me serviría como dato adicional, pero no para la práctica. También dicen por todos lados que las probabilidades de destruir el mic durante la modificación son muy altas... Yo sólo tengo 2 unidades...

Creo que usaré uno sin modificar y otro modificado (sin destruir, espero).

A todo esto, ¿alguien tiene una curva de calibración de este mic?


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido contigo que NO hace falta modificarlo ... en mis andanzas los use tal cual . Al volumen que uno mide , no lo creo necesario ...
Respecto a curva de calibracion , yo usaba la que te mando , tiene un refuerzo importante arriba de 10KHz  que no estoy seguro sea correcto sino deficiencias de mi placa de sonido de esa epoca . La hice comparando la respuesta con un microfono Samson ( en esa epoca no tenia el Behringer )
Si te sirve la tomas , y sino la dejas !! ( tenes que renombrar el txt como .mic ) .
Te mando otra que saque de alguna parte .
Tambien encontre los Burst decay del Samson y la capsula panasonic en un tubo de alumnio forrado por dentro de espuma gruesa y en la cascara de un microfono comun de PC .
Lo que no se donde puse es el comparativo del Behringer con el Panasonic ... asombrosamente bueno !!
LO ENCONTRE ! ... va abajo de todo


----------



## Kebra

Acabo de leer 3 veces seguidas la explicación de Linkwitz sobre la modificación de la cápsula Panasonic. Y jamás encontré *UN circuito o referencia *de modificación a la cápsula WM-61A. *Todos los planos y referencias son a la cápsula vieja*, la WM-60AY.
Ya me había parecido confuso el texto hace un tiempo pero como toda la web modificó el WM-61A, me dije "debo ser mas tonto de lo que creía".

Pero estoy comenzando a tenerme mas confianza... Las únicas referencias al WM-61A son:

_- Un reemplazo de la WM-60AY es la WM-61A.
- Una cápsula *mas sensitiva* con un *ruido mas bajo de 26 dB(A)* es la WM-61A. Tiene una salida máxima de 5 Vpp a aproximadamente 134 dB SPL._

Todos los planos muestran la cápsula vieja, no la nueva. El tamaño de la cápsula vieja es mayor que la nueva. Me parece muy "agarrado de los pelos" que dos cápsulas totalmente distintas físicamente tengan exactamente el mismo problema y la misma solución.

La evidencia que nos muestra Antonio es LAPIDARIA.

Dado que no necesito una precisión industrial, los voy a dejar sin tocar y voy a medir el tweeter Vifa y comparar con la hoja de datos.


PD= Si estoy equivocado díganme. Porque yo no encontré referencia alguna a la modificación del 61A.


----------



## Agustinw

El resultado que me dio la modificación en las capsulas es aumento de rango dinamico, puede manejar niveles muchos más altos de sonido sin distorsionar y por esto dicen que se vuelve mejor para poder realizar mediciones que requieran niveles de sonido más altos.
No es que el mod de linkwitz sea exclusivamente para las capsulas estas, cualquier capsula que no tenga separadas las conexiones y le hagas el mod también va a ganar las mismas ventajas.
Recomiendan estas porque tienen buena respuesta

Como compré dos una me la quedé como mic para la pc también con el mod, lo interesante es que podes darle bastante ganancia y aunque grites pegado al micrófono este no satura.

Acá está la explicación y el circuito recomendado System Test


----------



## Kebra

¿Pudiste medir algo como para ver que tan preciso es?


----------



## Agustinw

Kebra dijo:


> ¿Pudiste medir algo como para ver que tan preciso es?


Medí el DX25tg09, me dio una respuesta bastante similar al datasheet excepto a partir de los 10khz que tengo un pico que no se si me lo está generando el mic, el amp del mic o la placa de sonido. Lo que si es que siempre me da la misma respuesta aunque le ponga 0.2w o 3w al tweeter.


----------



## Kebra

Yo terminé la construcción. Ahora voy a mover los baffles para acercarlos al largo que tengo de cable y voy a medir...  Cruzo los dedos...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 18, 2018


----------



## Kebra

Bien, micrófono terminado y primer medida hecha. Aparentemente tiene una pérdida de sensibilidad entre los 3 y 15 KHz si lo comparo con la hoja de datos del fabircante y me daría un error de medida de -1dB, +1dB. Para mi proyecto basta y sobra. No está modificado, está sin tocar.

Les dejo la FR del Vifa y ahora mido el GB...



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 19, 2018

Acá está la FRD del GB:





Ahora voy a jugar un poco con LspCAD a ver si me varía demasiado el cálculo anterior. Supongo que sí...


----------



## aadf

Hola,

GB Audio? que modelo es???

saludos,


----------



## Kebra

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> GB Audio? que modelo es???
> 
> saludos,


El modelo es el MB 6L. 

Viendo la curva del Vifa en la hoja de datos, veo que esa caída también está en una de las tres curvas que muestra... Así que mide mejor de lo que pensaba...


----------



## Kebra

Faltaba la imagen de la obra maestra! Dejo la tapa de una "BIC" como referencia para comparar el tamaño.



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 20, 2018

Bien, dejo la hoja de datos que confirma que *SIN el linkwitz mod y SIN ningún archivo .mic *la cápsula WM-61A mide casi casi igual que lo que usan en los laboratorios de Tymphany. La única diferencia es un pico en 15 KHz que es absolutamente despreciable para el ajuste del corossover, como bien nos ilustraron el Dr. Zoidberg y JuanFilas.


----------



## Kebra

Algo raro pasó... Las hojas de datos dicen SPL 91 y 94 dB para GB y Vifa respectivamente... Pero en la medición "near field" a 5 mm del cono/domo la diferencia es de 10 dB, ganando el Vifa...

Según LspCAD una atenuación de 6dB (a priori, porque debo medir Le en ambos para la red Zobel) es suficiente...

Mi duda es si usar SCALING para que queden a 3 dB de diferencia soluciona el tema, o debo medir a 1m (No tengo tester True RMS) sí o sí.


----------



## elucches

La presión sonora en campo cercano es proporcional al cociente entre la presión sonora en campo lejano y el radio del pistón.
Si uno de los pistones tiene mitad de diámetro que el otro y ambos producen la misma presión en campo lejano, en campo cercano la presión del primero será 6 dB mayor que la del otro.
Fuente: http://www.xlrtechs.com/dbkeele.com/PDF/Keele (1974-04 AES Published) - Nearfield Paper.pdf (pág. 5 de ese archivo, p. 158 de la publicación).


----------



## Kebra

Bien, para salir de dudas repetí la medición pero a 30cm "on axis" con el tweeter. Estas son las curvas obtenidas (muy parecidas, pero algo caóticas debido a los rebotes de la sala, supongo). La diferencia de SPL medida coincide con lo informado por el fabricante, con una tolerancia pequeña. De manera que exporté el archivo FRD near field con la correción correspondiente a la spl. Jugando con LspCAD obtuve la curva que se ve. Ignorar el pico en 15 KHz, que ya sabemos es del mic.


----------



## IVANLUUJOA

Tengo unos parlantes guardados, pero no sé de que potencia son.....esto me sirve?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No te sirve para medir potencia admisible en parlantes !


----------



## elucches

Perdón DOSMETROS por desmenuzar un poco su respuesta, pero tal vez a alguien le sea útil la aclaración.
Se puede estimar la máxima potencia admisible por desplazamiento máximo del cono usando los parámetros T-S, para una caja determinada. La máxima potencia admisible por sobrecalentamiento de la bobina no se puede conocer por medio de los parámetros T-S.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A eso me refería !


----------



## emanuel23

Hola. Después de unos años vuelvo a encarar un proyecto de un sistema de audio para casa. Bueno para el mismo tengo 2 parlantes Jahro L10 100W rms, a la vista lindos parlantes campana de fundición, bobina de 42 mm, cono rubi. Estas son las especificaciones que trae en la caja.

Me hice el cable y le medí los parametros de T-H. Y les quería consultar, lo primero fue que entre un parlante y el otro hay diferencia en sus valores, nose si sera mucha o poca, lo que hice fue sacar un promedio entre ambos y usar esos datos para cargar al winisd. Estas son las mediciones que hice; en la imagen estan en rojo la de cada parlante y la negra el promedio.
*Rs=40.55
Fs  = 37.97 Hz
Re  = 5.70 ohms[dc]
Le  = 0.00 uH
L2  = 0.00 uH
R2  = 0.00 ohms
Qt  = 0.73
Qes = 0.85
Qms = 5.14
Mms = 41.93 grams
Rms = 1.923875 kg/s
Cms = 0.0004335 m/N
Vas = 61.90 liters
Sd= 318.89 cm^2
Bl  = 8.144187 Tm
ETA = 0.38 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 89.26 dB
Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 51.00 grams
Diameter= 20.15 cm
*
Cargue los datos al winisd y me dio la curva verde (FS: 21.96 HZ VOL: 375 lts) ; la cual no me convence y yo jugué como para que me quede mas plana y lo mejorcito que pude hacer es como la azul (FS: 24.26 HZ VOL: 280 lts).

Que opinan de los parámetros T-H de los parlantes y sobre todo que opinan de la caja?esta bien o son chotos los parlantes, uso la caja que me da por defecto el winisd o mejor la que sintonice yo?. La idea mía es hacer 2 cajas, con estos parlantes tirar los graves, comprar un par de 6 pulgadas para tirar medio y tweeter domo para agudos.
En el .rar esta el archivo .wdr para el winisd por si alguno quiere ver que curva puede lograr.


----------



## emanuel23

Usando el BassBox me dio una curva mas plana, y me cambio bastante el volumen de la caja a 215 litros fs igual en 22 hz. A cual le doy bola al winisd o al bassbox?


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Son parlantes nuevos? Tienen uso? Considera darles un ablande por un tiempo y despues volve a medir....

Yo tengo unos jahro de 12, de mas de 20 años, pero siempre en uso. Arme una caja sellada...

saludos.
Andres.


----------



## Kebra

emanuel23 dijo:


> *Le  = 0.00 uH   *
> 
> *Qt  = 0.73 *
> 
> Cargue los datos al winisd y me dio la curva verde (FS: 21.96 HZ VOL: 375 lts) ; la cual no me convence y yo jugué como para que me quede mas plana y lo mejorcito que pude hacer es como la azul (FS: 24.26 HZ VOL: 280 lts).
> Ver el archivo adjunto 168358
> Que opinan de los parámetros T-H de los parlantes y sobre todo que opinan de la caja?esta bien o son chotos los parlantes, uso la caja que me da por defecto el winisd o mejor la que sintonice yo?. La idea mía es hacer 2 cajas, con estos parlantes tirar los graves, comprar un par de 6 pulgadas para tirar medio y tweeter domo para agudos.
> En el .rar esta el archivo .wdr para el winisd por si alguno quiere ver que curva puede lograr.



Son malos los parlantes... Necesitás un gabinete-heladera. Caja cerrada y transformada de Linkwitz (en activo claro está) o ponelos a la venta. Son parlantes "boom boom". Van a ser mas los dolores de cabeza intentando corregirlos que lo que podrás obtener.


----------



## aadf

Kebra dijo:


> El modelo es el MB 6L.



Hola,

Antes de ayer me respondi*ó* la gente de GB, me dijo que no fabrican mas los de 6", solo de 8 y 10. Me dijo que est*á*n vendiendo los Faital en 5" y 6" y tw*ee*tters gen*é*ricos...

Estoy chusmeando el modelo 6FE200, sus par*á*metros me dan por dafault una caja de 15 litros con el winisd. Busco hacer un par de sat*é*lites 2 vias pasivos que arrancan cerca de los 230hz...

Una pena p*or*q*ue* parecen que iban bien esos GB.

Saludos.
Andres


----------



## Agustinw

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Antes de ayer me respondio la gente de GB, me dijo que no fabrican mas los de 6", solo de 8 y 10. Me dijo que estan vendiendo los Faital en 5" y 6" y twitters genericos...
> 
> Estoy chusmeando el modelo 6FE200, sus parametros me dan por dafault una caja de 15 litros con el winisd. Busco hacer un par de satelites 2 vias pasivos que arrancan cerca de los 230hz...
> 
> Una pena pq parecen que iban bien esos GB.
> 
> saludos.
> Andres


Fijate Peerless, yo me traje unos P830860 para usarlos de medios que llegan también bastante bajo y la verdad que me salieron económicos, con lo que los pagué acá no me compraba nada. Me los trajo un tipo de Grabr en la valija y llegaron perfectos.


----------



## emanuel23

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> Son parlantes nuevos? Tienen uso? Considera darles un ablande por un tiempo y despues volve a medir....
> Yo tengo unos jahro de 12, de mas de 20 años, pero siempre en uso. Arme una caja sellada...
> saludos.
> Andres.



Los compré nuevos, pero los tuve unos 8 años dentro de sus cajas sin usar, puede ser que esten duros, los voy a usar un tiempo y ver se mejoran.



Kebra dijo:


> Son malos los parlantes... Necesitás un gabinete-heladera. Caja cerrada y transformada de Linkwitz (en activo claro está) o ponelos a la venta. Son parlantes "boom boom". Van a ser mas los dolores de cabeza intentando corregirlos que lo que podrás obtener.



Que macana. La estructura, tamaño del iman, etc parecían que iban a andar lindos. A veces las apariencias engañan. Porque el Le me da 0, es por el parlante o porque medi algo mal o hice algo mal en el limp? Voy a probar con lo que me dijo AADF de usarlos a ver si se ablandan y mejoran !


----------



## polilapo

aadf, buenas noches. Probá estos para medios,son muy buenos y cuestan unos 500 mangos el par. Tienen una respuesta muy plana para medios. Yo los tengo de satélites para la Pc con un TDA2050 y son un lujo. Si los encuentro te paso los parametros T/S pero con 10 litros vas muy bien. Suerte


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Bien, para salir de dudas repetí la medición pero a 30cm "on axis" con el tweeter. Estas son las curvas obtenidas (muy parecidas, pero algo caóticas debido a los rebotes de la sala, supongo). La diferencia de SPL medida coincide con lo informado por el fabricante, con una tolerancia pequeña. De manera que exporté el archivo FRD near field con la correción correspondiente a la spl. Jugando con LspCAD obtuve la curva que se ve. Ignorar el pico en 15 KHz, que ya sabemos es del mic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 168198



Se ve muy lindo como va saliendo ... Si queres resultado supremo, pone enfasis en la fase en el cruce .... La verificas invirtiendo el tw .


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Se ve muy lindo como va saliendo ... Si queres resultado supremo, pone enfasis en la fase en el cruce .... La verificas invirtiendo el tw .




Si, esa curva es con el tweeter invertido. No pude aún modificar el crossover por una desgracia personal (falleció un amigo hace unos días y ni ganas de tocar un componente tengo) y además porque me quedé sin estaño, y para comprar un rollo tengo que pedir un préstamo al FMI mas o menos...

He visto precios realmente ridículos... Ahora el estaño también se aggiornó, y viene con plata. Todas las soldaduras que hice anteriormente parece que no sirven, ya que usaba el viejo y querido Multicore, luego Multisud 60/40.

EDIT:

Ya que ésta va a ser la versión definitiva del crossover, quiero hacerla lo mas prolija posible... Normalmente dejo sueltos todos los componentes, o como hice en los Technics, pego con silicona al gabinete. No es muy prolijo ninguno de esos métodos, por eso quiero saber como hacen ustedes... Tengo varias placas de pertinax (separadores de fusibles NH) que podría perforar y utilizar, pero me gustaría poder disimular todo debajo del Fonac que cubre las paredes internas...

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## AntonioAA

- Lamento lo de tu amigo 
- Me asustas con lo del estaño! ... antes yo compraba de 1/2kg !! . Te recuerdo que la mezcla eutéctica para electronica es 66/33
- Lo de la fase que te digo , despues comprobalo midiendo . A veces hay que poner capacitor +/- . El resultado es fantastico .


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> - Lamento lo de tu amigo
> - Me asustas con lo del estaño! ... antes yo compraba de 1/2kg !! . Te recuerdo que la mezcla eutéctica para electronica es 66/33
> - Lo de la fase que te digo , despues comprobalo midiendo . A veces hay que poner capacitor +/- . El resultado es fantastico .



$ 320 el rollo de 250gr Multisud (fabricado por Eximetal, así que de Multisud, los colores nomás.) de 0.7mm 60/40.


----------



## emanuel23

Muchachos, después de un ablande a los parlantes, mejoraron los T-S acercándose a los que provee Jahro para ese modelo. Ahora estoy ya metido de lleno en el diseño de la caja, y el tema es el siguiente el BassBox 6 pro me tira una caja de 78 litros con Fb en 33,66 hz y el WinIsd me tira 98 litros con Fb en 34,84 hz. En ambos cargue los mismos datos, en el BassBox lo puse sin relleno acustico como para que se acerque mas al winisd, Pero bueno me da 20 litros de diferencia. A cual le doy bola?cual simula mejor? Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Poné los nuevos T/S por que esas Fb's son muy bajas en comparación con los originales que subiste, por mas que la caja sea bass-reflex.... o está mal sintonizada.


----------



## emanuel23

Dr. Z, gracias por al respuesta. Puse mal, esos litros y fb me los dan para los parametros originales. Para los T-S que medi yo me da el BassBox 166 litros con Fb 25,12 y el winisd 266 litros con fb 25,09. Igualmente sigo en la misma el winisd me da cajas bastante mas grande que el bassbox Los parametros son los siguientes.
Medidos:
Fs  = 38.45 Hz
Re  = 5.80 ohms[dc]
Le  = 452.71 uH
L2  = 887.91 uH
R2  = 14.78 ohms
Qt  = 0.63
Qes = 0.73
Qms = 4.42
Mms = 38.15 grams
Rms = 2.272040 kg/s
Cms = 0.000449 m/N
Vas = 64.08 liters
Sd= 318.89 cm^2
Bl  = 8.501136 Tm
ETA = 0.47 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 90.25 dB
Added Mass Method:
Added mass = 45.00 grams
Diameter= 20.15 cm

Originales:
Revc (ohms)6,3
Fo (Hz)39,8055
Zo (ohms)37,6218
Sd (m2)0,0346
BL (Tm)11,3382
no (%)0,6785
SPLo (dB)90,3336
Qms2,7234
Qes0,5478
Qts0,456
Vas (lts)60,9375
Cms (uM/N)357,7098
Mms (grs)44,6913
Mmd (grs)40,9849

El parlante es un Jahro L-10 de 10 pulgadas 100 watts rms


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Decime: esos volumenes y Fb te los da directamente o vos le metiste mano para ajustar la respuesta a tu gusto??


----------



## emanuel23

Me los dan los programas solos. En realidad el winisd me recomienda caja cerrada, pero yo le pongo vented. Aca subo las graficas



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 5, 2018

Para las medidas orginales me dan esto:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emanuel23 dijo:


> En realidad el winisd me recomienda caja cerrada, pero yo le pongo vented



Y para qué le ponés vented??? El EBP "casi" que permite cualquier caja, pero en esos casos hay que probar con cerrada por que es mas fácil de realizar y ecualizar, y es mas resistente a las variaciones de parámetros..
Las Fb que vos ponés está muy por debajo de la Fs con lo que se deduce que estás forzando la caja a ser bass-reflex y te va a volar el cono en cualquier momento.
No entiendo la necesidad de hacerla bass-reflex...????


----------



## emanuel23

Le pongo bass-reflex, porque en closed me da esta respuesta, en la cual se pierden muchos bajos y tambien da una caja enorme de 253 litros. Y como cargando los parametros originales me da una caja reflex de 98 litros; trato de hacerlo lo mas parecido a eso. Porque hacer una caja de 200 litros es una guasada. Pero bueno no sabia lo del fb y peligro de reventar el parlante. La idea mia es armar algo con estos parlantes que tengo (que bueno al verdad segun las mediciones son malos), pero bueno quiero tratar de armar la mejor caja que pueda para dischos parlantes.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 5, 2018

Dr Z. Metiendo mano un poco, por ejemplo armando la caja como lo seria segun parametros originales (curva verde) 98 litros sintonizada en 34, quedaria una respuesta asi (curva azul). Le di 98 litros y sintonice en 32, como para obtener una curva lo mas pareja posible. Que te parece?


----------



## Agustinw

Con esos parlantes no vas a conseguir "buenos graves" son woofer como para armar una caja que de buen golpe.
Y no sigas sintonizando a menos de 40hz que ya se explicó que no se debe hacerlo a menos de la fs :/


----------



## AntonioAA

Como te dicen aqui , ese parlante no da para "sutilezas" ... por tanto yo lo pondria en una caja de tamaño razonable ( digamos 80 lts a ojo , NO lo simulé ) , sintonizado a unos 40/45Hz y con mucho aislante . Vas a tener un pico de respuesta inevitable , es como para como fue hecho . Si fuera molesto tenes el control de tono .....


----------



## emanuel23

Agustinw dijo:


> Con esos parlantes no vas a conseguir "buenos graves" son woofer como para armar una caja que de buen golpe.
> Y no sigas sintonizando a menos de 40hz que ya se explicó que no se debe hacerlo a menos de la fs :/





AntonioAA dijo:


> Como te dicen aqui , ese parlante no da para "sutilezas" ... por tanto yo lo pondria en una caja de tamaño razonable ( digamos 80 lts a ojo , NO lo simulé ) , sintonizado a unos 40/45Hz y con mucho aislante . Vas a tener un pico de respuesta inevitable , es como para como fue hecho . Si fuera molesto tenes el control de tono .....


Exacto, los compre hace como 8 años, de pinta se veían fantásticos. Pero bueno no lo son. Entonces la idea mía es aprovecharlos de la mejor manera posible, es para armar 2 columnas para casa nomas, estos parlantes en graves, algun 6 pulgadas en medios y unos tweeter para agudos. Y bueno acudí a ustedes que la tienen mas clara. Voy a hacer como dice Antonio algo de 80 litros sintonizado en 40 hz y que se lo que sea...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emanuel23 dijo:


> Le pongo bass-reflex, porque en closed me da esta respuesta, en la cual se pierden muchos bajos y tambien da una caja enorme de 253 litros. Y como cargando los parametros originales me da una caja reflex de 98 litros; trato de hacerlo lo mas parecido a eso. Porque hacer una caja de 200 litros es una guasada. Pero bueno no sabia lo del fb y peligro de reventar el parlante. La idea mia es armar algo con estos parlantes que tengo (que bueno al verdad segun las mediciones son malos), pero bueno quiero tratar de armar la mejor caja que pueda para dischos parlantes.



El único problema que veo es el tamaño de la caja, por que la respuesta en bajos en caja cerrada se vé completamente superior las bass-reflex que estás obteniendo. Es largo de explicar, pero la caída a 12 dB/oct de la caja cerrada es muy suave, te dá una Fb3 de 40Hz y la interacción del baffle con la sala hace el resto, así que en realidad no pierde NADA de bajos.
Aún a riesgo de ser repetidor, yo simularia esos parlantes en una caja CERRADA de 60 a 80 lts y vería que tal es la curva que resulta, donde aparece el pico y cuanto sube la Fb. Siempre se puede enderezar con *ESTO* a un costo muy razonable.


----------



## Agustinw

emanuel23 dijo:


> Exacto, los compre hace como 8 años, de pinta se veían fantásticos. Pero bueno no lo son. Entonces la idea mía es aprovecharlos de la mejor manera posible, es para armar 2 columnas para casa nomas, estos parlantes en graves, algun 6 pulgadas en medios y unos tweeter para agudos. Y bueno acudí a ustedes que la tienen mas clara. Voy a hacer como dice Antonio algo de 80 litros sintonizado en 40 hz y que se lo que sea...



Tendrías que armarte con un mic electret y el arta para medir hasta que frecuencias responde bien, porque 6" para un medio me parece muy grande y es muy importante conocer la respuesta en frecuencia para configurar un sistema multi vía.


----------



## emanuel23

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El único problema que veo es el tamaño de la caja, por que la respuesta en bajos en caja cerrada se vé completamente superior las bass-reflex que estás obteniendo. Es largo de explicar, pero la caída a 12 dB/oct de la caja cerrada es muy suave, te dá una Fb3 de 40Hz y la interacción del baffle con la sala hace el resto, así que en realidad no pierde NADA de bajos.
> Aún a riesgo de ser repetidor, yo simularia esos parlantes en una caja CERRADA de 60 a 80 lts y vería que tal es la curva que resulta, donde aparece el pico y cuanto sube la Fb. Siempre se puede enderezar con *ESTO* a un costo muy razonable.


Dr. Z. Ahi simule con caja cerrada, el BassBox me da una caja de 68 litros con relleno tipico o 100 litros sin relleno, pero el winisd me da una caja de 253 litros; al cual le creo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emanuel23 dijo:


> al cual le creo?


Supongo que al que tenga bien cargados los parámetros del parlante...
No se me ocurre otra cosa para semejante diferencia... a menos que esa versión del WinISD tenga problemas, cosa que desconozco. Yo siempre he usado la versión alpha y las diferencias con los valores reales y medidos estaban dentro del margen de error menos para el Qtb que le escapaba por mucho....pero puede ser por la posición del parlante...no sé.
Fijate *acá *y *acá*.


----------



## emanuel23

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Supongo que al que tenga bien cargados los parámetros del parlante...
> No se me ocurre otra cosa para semejante diferencia... a menos que esa versión del WinISD tenga problemas, cosa que desconozco. Yo siempre he usado la versión alpha y las diferencias con los valores reales y medidos estaban dentro del margen de error menos para el Qtb que le escapaba por mucho....pero puede ser por la posición del parlante...no sé.
> Fijate *acá *y *acá*.


Ahí me fije y leí, gracias por la info. También descubrí el porque de la diferencia entre un programa y el otro. en el winisd cuando elegís caja cerrada después tenes que elegir, un factor de alineación o respuesta algo así, que nose que es. Y en base al factor que elegís es el tamaño de la caja. Dr. Z usted sabe que es es factor?que significa y porque me da diferente tamaño de caja?
Aca subo las diferentes cajas/resuestas en base a los diferentes factores:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Proba con un B4 y con un QB3 que son los mas naturales.
El tema es largo de explicar pero los ajustes se refieren a la familia de curvas que se pueden obtener segun los valores que tomen l;s parametros que definen los grados de l;bertad de la ecuacion de cuarto orden de la caja bass-reflex...un lio. Mejor lee el paper de Small donde esta explicado.


----------



## emanuel23

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Proba con un B4 y con un QB3 que son los mas naturales.
> El tema es largo de explicar pero los ajustes se refieren a la familia de curvas que se pueden obtener segun los valores que tomen l;s parametros que definen los grados de l;bertad de la ecuacion de cuarto orden de la caja bass-reflex...un lio. Mejor lee el paper de Small donde esta explicado.


Dr. Z en la ultima respuesta que subí, probé con caja cerrada, como usted me había dicho. Y el litraje de la caja depende de que valor elija ese factor "equal ripple response"; que nose que es.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Z tiene una enorme sabiduría y es partidario a muerte de la caja cerrada y en parte tiene razón ... Solo te aviso que en tal caso cuides la potencia y refuerces mucho la caja ... Suenan lindo , pero hasta un parlante supuestamente "cojudo" y sobredimensionado me trajo problemas ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emanuel23 dijo:


> Dr. Z en la ultima respuesta que subí, probé con caja cerrada, como usted me había dicho. Y el litraje de la caja depende de que valor elija ese factor "equal ripple response"; que nose que es.


Para que sea equi-ripple la FT deberia ser una suerte de Tchebischev de 2° orden, es decir una respuesta no plana sino oscilante respecto de un valor no necesariamente central. El problema no es tanto el ripple sino el Qb, que no deberia ser muy alto. Hasta 1.2 es "aceptable", es decir, el pico principal de la respuesta se mantiene dentro de limites razonables. Ya por encima hay que ecualizar si o si.
Se me complica explicarlo por que hay mucha matematica atras de esto y no es facil describir todos los efectos fisicamente, pero espero que te quede mas claro...


----------



## emanuel23

AntonioAA dijo:


> Dr. Z tiene una enorme sabiduría y es partidario a muerte de la caja cerrada y en parte tiene razón ... Solo te aviso que en tal caso cuides la potencia y refuerces mucho la caja ... Suenan lindo , pero hasta un parlante supuestamente "cojudo" y sobredimensionado me trajo problemas ...


Mas alla de que Dr. Z se partidario de las cajas cerrada; para mi parlante medido lo que recomiendan los mismos soft son caja cerrada, que dan una respuesta mas plana y sin picos. Segun las simulaciones con una caja cerrada de unos 60 litros deberia andar bien. Ahora te consulto Antonio cuando decis reforzada en que deberia tener cuidados; por ejemplo yo pensaba en un mdf de 20 mm, estara bien o mejor algo mas grueso?Con el parlante que peligro puede haber? lo voy a usar con un amplificador Zinclair Z30 que da 20 watts el parlante es de  100 watts rms, correra riesgo?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para que sea equi-ripple la FT deberia ser una suerte de Tchebischev de 2° orden, es decir una respuesta no plana sino oscilante respecto de un valor no necesariamente central. El problema no es tanto el ripple sino el Qb, que no deberia ser muy alto. Hasta 1.2 es "aceptable", es decir, el pico principal de la respuesta se mantiene dentro de limites razonables. Ya por encima hay que ecualizar si o si.
> Se me complica explicarlo por que hay mucha matematica atras de esto y no es facil describir todos los efectos fisicamente, pero espero que te quede mas claro...


Si Dr. Z. creo haber entendido lo que me explico; y bueno como respondi a Antonio me voy a inclinar por la caja cerrada de unos 60 litros. Desde ya muchisimas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emanuel23 dijo:


> Si Dr. Z. creo haber entendido lo que me explico; y bueno como respondi a Antonio me voy a inclinar por la caja cerrada de unos 60 litros.


Me parece buena elección por que tiene un Qtb=0.9 que no molesta. Siempre tenés que volver a medir el parlante una vez que lo hayas puesto en la caja, y en ese caso el Qt resultante (que es el del parlante + caja --> lo que te dice el WinISD) debería andar alrededor de 0.9. Si no es así, vas a tener que rellenar la caja con lana de vidrio (OJO con la piel y la nariz!) para bajarlo un poco...o no rellenar nada y meter una corrección electrónica como la que te dije antes.
Otra cosa: usá MDF de 18 a 22 mm como mínimo, y reforzá las juntas entre paredes con varillas de madera (pino??). Fijate acá: Subwoofer design


----------



## AntonioAA

emanuel23 dijo:


> Ahora te consulto Antonio cuando decis reforzada en que deberia tener cuidados; por ejemplo yo pensaba en un mdf de 20 mm, estara bien o mejor algo mas grueso?Con el parlante que peligro puede haber? lo voy a usar con un amplificador Zinclair Z30 que da 20 watts el parlante es de  100 watts rms, correra riesgo?


Para la potencia que estamos hablando , no creo que tengas problemas ni de parlante ni de caja. En mi opinión , es medio poco ... la caja cerrada "devora" potencia , no te olvides , depende de que uses de medios/agudos . 
Y si subis potencia , el parlante que no es de lo mejor ...va a crujir !
Con un poco mas de potencia , el mdf de 18mm tiembla a lo loco!! ( me consta ) . 
Hay millones de planos de cajas por ahi para que te inspires en como reforzarla . 
Lo proximo que haga va a ser en FENOLICO DE EUCALIPTO , me lo recomendo gente que anda en esto . Y posiblemente tenga paredes dobles o en "sandwich". 
Una que me funciono bien es goma espuma de 10mm impregnada de un solo lado con "Protector de subcarrocerias" o tambien conocido como "Protex al agua" como amortiguante en las paredes . Algunos ponen membrana asfaltica para techos , pero le desconfio.


----------



## Kebra

Bien, actualizando el corss... Me he llevado una sorpresa al ver la diferencia entre lo calculado y lo medido... 



Esto es con el tweeter invertido tal como calculé con LspCAD.

Para descartar que me haya equivocado al soldar y conectar, invertí la polaridad del midbass (era mas fácil, mismo tamaño de terminal) y quedaron ambos con la misma polaridad, observándose esta medición:



Me pregunto si el error será de construcción (voy a verificar el circuito) o de cálculo, o de medición... ¿Ustedes han tenido diferencias tan grandes entre cáculo y medición?


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Estoy armándome un sistema 2.1 y estuve estos días midiendo los TS.

Se me han repetido unos problemas, los cuales creí que se trataba que los parlantes no eran muy buenos, pero ya esta vez lo descarto. Creo que lo comente aquí mismo, pero al ponerle peso a un parlante medio (en ese momento era el Tonhalle RM5C) la Fs era superior a cuando media sin peso (sea cual sea el peso aplicado). Ponía un woofer y la medición daba bien, volvía al medio y seguía pasando eso.

Para este sistema tengo unos medios Faital PRO 6FE200 y me pasa lo mismo, así que tuve que recurrir al calculo de los parámetros por medio del método de Caja Sellada, que según leí, debería tener el volumen del Vas... entonces arme una cajita de 3 Litros y ahí vi resultados. Con la caja sellada sí se espera que el Fs sea superior al medido al aire libre.

Siempre uso el LIMP, pero esta vez le di una prueba al REW y si bien la Fs me daba como el LIMP, la impedancia en cada punto de frecuencia era otra... no se, no me convence la forma de calibrar del REW, asi que me quedo con el LIMP.

Me ha pasado también tener diferencias en los parametros TS dependiendo de la potencia aplicada al parlante. Yo utilizo un TDA2050 y siguiendo los pasos del adjunto, primero hago una pasada para ver cual es la Fs del parlante y luego en esa frecuencia le pongo 1Vrms. Pero tener esas diferencias en los parametros, si lo cargo como un nuevo parlante en el WinISD, la curva cambia...

Tal vez le siga pifiando en el método, no se, pero me da la idea de que no se puede hilar tan fino.

Les dejo adjunto las mediciones. En el del woofer, van a ver una con metodo de cada sellada y la otra con peso. En el medio son dos, el A tiene ablande (una semana escuchando musica y algo de señal pura) y el B sin uso.

Saludos,
Andres


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Bien, actualizando el corss... Me he llevado una sorpresa al ver la diferencia entre lo calculado y lo medido...
> 
> Para descartar que me haya equivocado al soldar y conectar, invertí la polaridad del midbass (era mas fácil, mismo tamaño de terminal) y quedaron ambos con la misma polaridad, observándose esta medición:
> 
> Me pregunto si el error será de construcción (voy a verificar el circuito) o de cálculo, o de medición... ¿Ustedes han tenido diferencias tan grandes entre cáculo y medición?


Te dije que podia haber diferencias !!


----------



## Kebra

Sigo renegando... Lo que me muestra LspCAD no tiene nada que ver con lo que mido... Pude "aplanar" un poco los picos retirando la red Zobel del midbass y atenuando un poco mas el tweeter, pero no fue gran cosa el resultado.



LspCAD me muestra esto:


----------



## AntonioAA

De mi moderada experiencia te digo: Empezo a parecerse la realidad a la simulacion cuando empece a usar las FRD y ZMA tal cual las medi .
NO usar ningun  "mejorador" de ellas .
La simulacion queda fea y sucia , pero no perdes la FASE ....
Nunca le dedique tiempo al LSPcad , y el poco que le dedique no me dio resultados , si bien grafica parecido a la planilla Excel que uso , de Jeff Bagsby ( puse link 150 veces ) . Hubo algun caso que no me acuerdo que incluso daba MAL .....
El termino medio de smoothing que me gusta es de 1/3 de octava , si aplanas mas no ves ningun pico/pozo , sobre todo cuando probas el "reverse null" 
Estas usando el arta sin calibracion ... aunque no la hagas en realidad ( no tenemos decibelimetro )  , correla porque asi puede que no tengas nocion de escala , y lo que te dice 1dB , no lo es ....
No se si te sirve algo de esto , si es asi , bienvenido.


----------



## AntonioAA

Otra : a simple vista , el woofer esta cayendo muy abruptamente por su respuesta , posible solucion : Bajar el Q del filtro ...( aumenta L y baja C )


----------



## Kebra

Fase estoy usando la medida eléctricamente cuando medí Z, no con micrófono (leí en un post de Juanfilas hace como 3 años o algo así que era mínima la variación y se podía utilizar perfectamente y hasta recomendaba utilizar esa en vez de la medida con mic). Lo de calibrar Arta puede ser, pero cuando medí on axis con el tweeter a 30 cm la diferencia de SPL entre tweeter y midbass fue casi exacta con la información de los fabricantes (diferencia de 0,2 dB).

Estuve viendo lo de bajar el Q, lo simulé y el optimizador del LspCAD me tiró una L de 2,3 mH, pero tengo que vender el auto para comprar esa cantidad de cobre... Tengo unas bobinas de 1,3 mH con núcleo de ferrite, seguramente me iré al infierno por utilizarlas, pero... Voy a probar.

Voy a tener que bajar el corte del tweeter también... Aunque está atenuado 4 dB, así que en el peor de los casos recibiría menos de 5W a máxima potencia, cosa que no va a ocurrir jamás.

El woofer es de calidad cuestionable... Ese pico que tiene antes de caer... En fin, es lo que hay... La próxima vez será un Peerless.


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Fase estoy usando la medida eléctricamente cuando medí Z, no con micrófono (leí en un post de Juanfilas hace como 3 años o algo así que era mínima la variación y se podía utilizar perfectamente y hasta recomendaba utilizar esa en vez de la medida con mic). Lo de calibrar Arta puede ser, pero cuando medí on axis con el tweeter a 30 cm la diferencia de SPL entre tweeter y midbass fue casi exacta con la información de los fabricantes (diferencia de 0,2 dB).
> Estuve viendo lo de bajar el Q, lo simulé y el optimizador del LspCAD me tiró una L de 2,3 mH, pero tengo que vender el auto para comprar esa cantidad de cobre... Tengo unas bobinas de 1,3 mH con núcleo de ferrite, seguramente me iré al infierno por utilizarlas, pero... Voy a probar.
> 
> Voy a tener que bajar el corte del tweeter también... Aunque está atenuado 4 dB, así que en el peor de los casos recibiría menos de 5W a máxima potencia, cosa que no va a ocurrir jamás.
> 
> El woofer es de calidad cuestionable... Ese pico que tiene antes de caer... En fin, es lo que hay... La próxima vez será un Peerless.



- No digas que no te dije!! .... Yo tambien lo hice al principio !

- No te vas a ir al infierno ... pero va a sonar FEO ! Usala para probar pero despues no... A la bobina que tenes , con pocas vueltas ya sube bastante la L ... por cuestiones geometricas . No esta prohibido empalmar siempre y cuando tengas para medirla  (Limp) .

- El pico ese lo tienen TODOS los parlantes antes de venirse abajo excepto algunos pocos ... se llama ruptura . Fijate como terminan los Seas de Magnesio ( la linea mas cara!!)  Yo a ese parlante lo cortaria antes , si el tweeter lo permite .


----------



## Kebra

Bien, va mejorando la cosa... Le puse una L de 0,833 mH (núcleo de aire) y la medida fue mucho mejor:



Voy a cambiarle el capacitor y mido otra vez...


----------



## polilapo

Kebra dijo:


> . . .LspCAD me tiró una L de 2,3 mH, pero tengo que vender el auto para comprar esa cantidad de cobre . . .


Hola Kebra, mis cajas tienen bobinas de 2.8mh y pesan 600gr a $500 el kilo no es mucho.


----------



## Kebra

Bien, con el doble de valor de C que había en el woofer, obtuve esta curva:



Bastante mejor... Me queda ajustar bien el valor de la R del atenuador del tweeter, y creo que ya estaría liquidado...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 10, 2018

Con el atenuador ajustado (el pico en 15 khz es vicio del mic):




EDIT: Una vez terminado ésto, cuando me recupere de la contractura.


----------



## AntonioAA

Excelente !! ... Acordate poner el smoothing en 1/3 , sino engaña demasiado .... 
Habras  visto que terminas haciendolo a mano! ...
Solo falta comprobar la fase invirtiendo tweeter ( y ahi te quiero ver !! )


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Excelente !! ... Acordate poner el smoothing en 1/3 , sino engaña demasiado ....
> Habras  visto que terminas haciendolo a mano! ...
> Solo falta comprobar la fase invirtiendo tweeter ( y ahi te quiero ver !! )




Acá está a 1/3, todo el caos está en +- 2,5 dB. Estuve escuchando y aún con esta respuesta no tan plana el resultado al oído es notable.


----------



## NEO101

emanuel23 dijo:


> Me los dan los programas solos. En realidad el winisd me recomienda caja cerrada, pero yo le pongo vented. Aca subo las graficas



Como bien te explicaron luego, no es así nomás de "elijo vented y lo estiro hacia abajo".  Ya me retaron a mí hace unos años y entendí  
Para entenderlo, te sugiero lo siguiente (en la simulación de una vented con las FS bastante abajo). En el WinISD fijate de cambiar la gráfica de "Transfer function magnitude" por "Cone Excursion". Luego, en la ventanita del parlante, la cuarta lengüeta dice "signal". Ahí le podés poner 20 Watts o lo que quieras probar... Y vas a ver en la gráfica cómo la excursión del cono se te va al diablo en bajas frecuencias. O sea, destrozarías el parlante. 


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 10, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El único problema que veo es el tamaño de la caja, por que la respuesta en bajos en caja cerrada se vé completamente superior las bass-reflex que estás obteniendo. Es largo de explicar, pero la caída a 12 dB/oct de la caja cerrada es muy suave, te dá una Fb3 de 40Hz y la interacción del baffle con la sala hace el resto, así que en realidad no pierde NADA de bajos.



¡Hola genio! 
Me dejaste pensando con esto...  ¿Aplica en general, o en este caso particular?  Tenía el preconcepto, equivocado veo, que con la sellada siempre perdía algo de extensión hacia abajo versus la Bass Reflex...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 10, 2018



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 10, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si no es así, vas a tener que rellenar la caja con lana de vidrio (OJO con la piel y la nariz!)



La "wata" (relleno de camperas)  no te parece igual de eficaz? 




AntonioAA dijo:


> Dr. Z tiene una enorme sabiduría y es partidario a muerte de la caja cerrada y en parte tiene razón ... Solo te aviso que en tal caso cuides la potencia y refuerces mucho la caja ... Suenan lindo , pero hasta un parlante supuestamente "cojudo" y sobredimensionado me trajo problemas ...




Hola Antonio!
Me dejaste dudando... la sellada acaso no "proteje" más el parlante, al hacer más difícil que se exceda XMAX (versus la Bass Reflex) ?  O lo decías en el sentido de que le aplicaríamos más potencia porque "suena menos" ?  

¡Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Acá está a 1/3, todo el caos está en +- 2,5 dB. Estuve escuchando y aún con esta respuesta no tan plana el resultado al oído es notable.


Muy buena! ... Creo que no podes pedirle mucho mas ... Solo que esten en fase en el cruce ...

Por experiencia yo bajaria el tweeter un par de dB , pero eso es gusto , viejo como estoy el "plano-plano" me cansa un poco la oreja ....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 11, 2018



NEO101 dijo:


> Me dejaste pensando con esto...  ¿Aplica en general, o en este caso particular?  Tenía el preconcepto, equivocado veo, que con la sellada siempre perdía algo de extensión hacia abajo versus la Bass Reflex...
> 
> Hola Antonio!
> Me dejaste dudando... la sellada acaso no "proteje" más el parlante, al hacer más difícil que se exceda XMAX (versus la Bass Reflex) ?  O lo decías en el sentido de que le aplicaríamos más potencia porque "suena menos" ?



La  caja cerrada tiene bastante menos rendimiento que la BR . Pero como dice Dr. Z , NO ES TAN GRAVE PORQUE CAE MAS "DESPACIO" ( a 6 dB/oct en lugar de 12 ) . Lo pude comprobar en mis andanzas , si bien no me fue del todo bien .
Respecto de "proteger" o no , hay dos cuestiones : 
-Debajo de la sintonia el parlante se puede ir al diablo en la BR , si bien CERCA DE LA SINTONIA LA EXCURSION ES MUY PEQUEÑA  . Todo depende donde esté situada .
- Y tambien , al rendir menos , a la caja cerrada le tenes que dar mas potencia ... no te olvides que para tener 3dB mas...hay que duplicarla !!
Hay que jugar con el winIsd .....

Espero haberte confundido lo suficiente .


----------



## emanuel23

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 10, 2018



La "wata" (relleno de camperas)  no te parece igual de eficaz? 

Yo me pregunto lo mismo?!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 11, 2018



NEO101 dijo:


> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 10, 2018
> 
> 
> La "wata" (relleno de camperas)  no te parece igual de eficaz?
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Pregunto lo mismo, la guata de las camperas que tal anda?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 11, 2018

Otra consulta, el programa te tira unas medidas de frente, alto y ondo para la caja automaticos, tanto el winisd como el bassbox me tiran las mismas medidas. Mi cunsulta es, si o si tengo que usar esas medidas, o puedo cambiarlas un poco, oviamente siempre respetando el volumen final?


----------



## Kebra

Bien, luego de 9 años terminé los baffles... Ahora estoy "redescubriendo" la música que tengo en discos y en flac y obviamente escucho "cosas nuevas" en los discos. Supongo que todos hacemos lo mismo post calibración... Olvidé mencionar que la baja en la zona 300-500 Hz es por el baffle (aumenté el volumen para ganar graves). Le "metí rosca" recién para probarlos y da la sensación que el potenciómetro de volumen no funciona, a alto volumen suena tan suave que tuve que verificar que no haya nada raro en el sinto... Pero no, se vé que quedaron bien...

Cuando me recupere de las contracturas de cintura, espalda y cuello retomaré el vicio y medire los "Technics" a ver que puedo hacer con eso...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

NEO101 dijo:


> Me dejaste pensando con esto... ¿Aplica en general, o en este caso particular? Tenía el preconcepto, equivocado veo, que con la sellada siempre perdía algo de extensión hacia abajo versus la Bass Reflex...


Como siempre, la respuesta es "depende"...por que hay que considerar varias cosas.
1- La frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto parlante+caja_sellada es mayor que la del parlante solo...tanto mayor cuanto mas chica es la caja. Esto supone que hay que conseguir un parlante adecuado para cajas selladas, con una frecuencia de resonancia lo mas baja posible, al igual que el Qts.
2- La respuesta de la caja sellada es un pasa-altos de *segundo orden* mientras que una bass-reflex es un pasa-altos de *cuarto orden*, ergo, no importa tanto que la frecuencia de corte de la caja sellada sea un poco mas alta, por que la atenuación es bastante mas suave que la de una bass-reflex, que aunque tenga una frecuencia de corte mas baja, el resto de las frecuencias inferiores desaparecen mucho mas rápidamente.
3- En frecuencias taaan bajas (menores a 80Hz) cobra muchisima importancia la respuesta de la sala a traves de sus modos resonantes, y la "ganancia" del sub por estar en un espacio limitado por paredes y el piso. Todo esto hace que muchas frecuencias sea reforzadas...y algunas MUY reforzadas (lo que suele causar problemas), pero a fin de cuentas terminás escuchando mas a la sala que al subwoofer.
Como moraleja, la respuesta de la caja sellada en baja frecuencia es mucho mas extensa de lo que uno supone.



NEO101 dijo:


> La "wata" (relleno de camperas) no te parece igual de eficaz?


No, por que - para explicarlo fácil - la eficacia está dada por la "capacidad de disipación" de las fibras y esto depende del largo de las fibras. La guata es mas una espuma apretada que un conjunto de fibras como la lana de vidrio, y por eso esta "disipa" mucho mejor. Ojo, no es que no sirva, pero no podés usarla sola y mas temprano que tarde vas a tener agregar lana de vidrio.
En EEUU venden una cosa que se llama *Acousta-stuff* que está especialmente diseñada para esto, que parece guata (y tal vez lo sea) pero fabricada en forma de "pelos y pompones" gruesos y largos. La guata de camperas viene en una suerte de paño de espesor definido y no es eso lo que necesitás en un baffle. Si conseguís un bollo como el del link, puede andar...pero hay que medir.


----------



## emanuel23

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como siempre, la respuesta es "depende"...por que hay que considerar varias cosas.
> 1- La frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto parlante+caja_sellada es mayor que la del parlante solo...tanto mayor cuanto mas chica es la caja. Esto supone que hay que conseguir un parlante adecuado para cajas selladas, con una frecuencia de resonancia lo mas baja posible, al igual que el Qts.
> 2- La respuesta de la caja sellada es un pasa-altos de *segundo orden* mientras que una bass-reflex es un pasa-altos de *cuarto orden*, ergo, no importa tanto que la frecuencia de corte de la caja sellada sea un poco mas alta, por que la atenuación es bastante mas suave que la de una bass-reflex, que aunque tenga una frecuencia de corte mas baja, el resto de las frecuencias inferiores desaparecen mucho mas rápidamente.
> 3- En frecuencias taaan bajas (menores a 80Hz) cobra muchisima importancia la respuesta de la sala a traves de sus modos resonantes, y la "ganancia" del sub por estar en un espacio limitado por paredes y el piso. Todo esto hace que muchas frecuencias sea reforzadas...y algunas MUY reforzadas (lo que suele causar problemas), pero a fin de cuentas terminás escuchando mas a la sala que al subwoofer.
> Como moraleja, la respuesta de la caja sellada en baja frecuencia es mucho mas extensa de lo que uno supone.
> 
> 
> No, por que - para explicarlo fácil - la eficacia está dada por la "capacidad de disipación" de las fibras y esto depende del largo de las fibras. La guata es mas una espuma apretada que un conjunto de fibras como la lana de vidrio, y por eso esta "disipa" mucho mejor. Ojo, no es que no sirva, pero no podés usarla sola y mas temprano que tarde vas a tener agregar lana de vidrio.
> En EEUU venden una cosa que se llama *Acousta-stuff* que está especialmente diseñada para esto, que parece guata (y tal vez lo sea) pero fabricada en forma de "pelos y pompones" gruesos y largos. La guata de camperas viene en una suerte de paño de espesor definido y no es eso lo que necesitás en un baffle. Si conseguís un bollo como el del link, puede andar...pero hay que medir.


Gracias Dr Z. me quedo muy claro lo de cajas selladas, reflex, atenuacion y frecuencias.
Con respecto a el relleno, le hago ortra consulta, el programa BassBox permite elegir la cantidad de relleno que le colocaremos a la caja y en base a eso nos da los litros que debe tener la caja. Sabe si el mencionado programa usa como modelo la Acousta-stuff o usa la lana de vidrio?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No tengo ni idea que es lo que usa. Probablemente sea mas o menos lo mismo con ambos rellenos...al menos yo no creo que la diferencia sea taaaaaaan grande. Y tene en cuenta que con suerte vas a lograr una variacion de volumen del 20%...tampoco es que el relleno te permite usar un caja de fosforos como baffle.
El relleno tiene tambien otras funciones, como evitar que la onda reflejada "salga" por el cono del propio parlante, asi que tiene que amortiguarla y "matarla" a lo largo del recorrido.


----------



## emanuel23

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No tengo ni idea que es lo que usa. Probablemente sea mas o menos lo mismo con ambos rellenos...al menos yo no creo que la diferencia sea taaaaaaan grande. Y tene en cuenta que con suerte vas a lograr una variacion de volumen del 20%...tampoco es que el relleno te permite usar un caja de fosforos como baffle.
> El relleno tiene tambien otras funciones, como evitar que la onda reflejada "salga" por el cono del propio parlante, asi que tiene que amortiguarla y "matarla" a lo largo del recorrido.


Si como decis, no varia tanto el volumen la cantidad de relleno.
Te hago otra consulta Dr. Z. El programa ya sea winisd o bassbox, para tal volumen me dan ciertas medidas para la caja, alto, ancho y hondo, ambos programas me dan las mismas; le consulto, esas medidas hay que respetarlas como el soft nos las da o las puedo variar, obviamente siempre respetando el volumen.


----------



## Kebra

Muchachos, ¿han tenido experienicas positivas ecualizando a la habitación? Si bien la habitación donde escucho no es muy "viva" me gustaría corregir un poco los rebotes que aparecen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

emanuel23 dijo:


> Si como decis, no varia tanto el volumen la cantidad de relleno.
> Te hago otra consulta Dr. Z. El programa ya sea winisd o bassbox, para tal volumen me dan ciertas medidas para la caja, alto, ancho y hondo, ambos programas me dan las mismas; le consulto, esas medidas hay que respetarlas como el soft nos las da o las puedo variar, obviamente siempre respetando el volumen.


Lo que importa es el volumen, y que las medidas no sean múltiplos unas de otras para minimizar la cantidad de ondas estacionarias que puedan crearse. En el caso de un subwoofer es más fácil, por que con que no sean multiplos de las longitudes de onda de la frecuencia mas alta del sub, generalmente se eliminan todos los problemas. En los medios es mas dificil por que la longitudes de onda son mucho mas cortas y se van a generar ondas estacionarias en alguna de las medidas, que hay que matar con amortiguante.
Por lo demás, podés usar cualquier medida que quede mas o menos agradable a la vista y que cumpla con el volumen final deseado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 14, 2018



Kebra dijo:


> Muchachos, ¿han tenido experienicas positivas ecualizando a la habitación? Si bien la habitación donde escucho no es muy "viva" me gustaría corregir un poco los rebotes que aparecen...


Fijate lo que hizo Juan Filas en uno de sus temas, pero es un laburo grande hacer algo como eso. Hay algunas soluciones intermedias que pueden funcionar, dependiendo de en cuales frecuencias tengas problemas.


----------



## Kebra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate lo que hizo Juan Filas en uno de sus temas, pero es un laburo grande hacer algo como eso. Hay algunas soluciones intermedias que pueden funcionar, dependiendo de en cuales frecuencias tengas problemas.




No, tanto como eso no, yo sólo quiero usar mi EQ gráfico para bajar algún pico o subir alguna depresión. Sólo eso. Iba a poner ruido rosa y mirar el Arta mientras toco los potenciómentros del EQ.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahhhhhh....pensé que era una corrección mas profunda. Si no, podes usar el REW que está específicamente diseñado para eso. Dale una mirada por que es todo por soft...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches, Antonio arregló su sala de escucha con una cama (colcha hasta el piso) paralela al frente de los bafles y un tapiz (casi cubre la pared) en la pared opuesta a los bafles y quedó una delicia. Un sonido sumamente agradable y lo que nos llamó la atención es que llevé mi set de medición para calibrar una COSITA y las gráficas de sus satélites Seas no dieron reflexiones notorias . . . . .


----------



## Kebra

Yo tengo los baffles apoyados sobre los Technics SB-LX70 (estan desconectados) y muy cerca está mi catre, un Simmons Queen Size, y entre ambos baffles hay una cortina (están justo a los costados del marco de la ventana. Alfombra no tengo, tapiz tampoco.

Es mas, los baffles los medí apoyados sobre sobre el LX70 pegado a la cama para que haya menos rebote. Curiosamente la medida NF es virtualmente idéntica a la medida a 2,5m, aunque esta última mas sucia.

Quizá no haya mucho para corregir... Voy a probar a ver que tanto mejora...


----------



## Kebra

Luego de escuchar muchos discos creo que voy a tener que atenuar un poco el tweeter (como dijo Antonio). El problema es, ¿cuándo no?, con los discos mal masterizados, con el rango dinámico aplastado. Las buenas ediciones suenan excelente, pero algunos discos como "Memphis en vivo" tienen mucho "treble". Ojo, esto ocurre a volumen elevado. No sé qué tan notorio será bajarlo 1 dB (debería serlo), pero es relativamente sencillo agregarle una R en paralelo al atenuador que ya tengo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Luego de escuchar muchos discos creo que voy a tener que atenuar un poco el tweeter (como dijo Antonio). El problema es, ¿cuándo no?, con los discos mal masterizados, con el rango dinámico aplastado. Las buenas ediciones suenan excelente, pero algunos discos como "Memphis en vivo" tienen mucho "treble". Ojo, esto ocurre a volumen elevado. No sé qué tan notorio será bajarlo 1 dB (debería serlo), pero es relativamente sencillo agregarle una R en paralelo al atenuador que ya tengo.


Hola ! hacia un tiempo que no entraba y me perdi este debate ....  Solo cuento experiencia personal :
Hace un tiempo "avance"sobre el dormitorio de mi Hijo ( que vive afuera , ya es grandecito ) ... de modo de dejarle el living a merced del WAF ...
Es una habitacion casi cubica y tenia rebotes espantosos!! a simple oido ...
Consegui en Brasil una especie de alfombra-cubre cama a buen precio , de lana gruesa esteticamente aceptable y lo colgué en la pared  frente a los baffles . No digo que el cambio fue tremendo pero la mejora es apreciable .
Tambien hice pruebas con una alfombra ... pero nuestro perrito *odia el rock'n roll y decidio usarla de baño* ... ergo tuve que sacarla . Pero tambien ayuda !
Lo mejor que incorporé en este tiempo es un DSP  , maravilla total !! .. solo uso pocas funciones ( cross y dos de los 5 EQ que tiene ) . He logrado respuestas muy planas , tanto con el RTA incorporado como con el Arta y CON RELATIVAMENTE POCOS AJUSTES.
Siempre dije que la reverberación es maligna y NO se corrige con un EQ .
Con respecto a tu comentario de "cuanto" bajar tweeter , despues de todo esto e infinitas pruebas con el DSP , llego a la cuenta que la respuesta plana-plana no es del todo agradable y que ( incluso dbx te lo sugiere) , lo ideal es una pendiente suave descendente .... digamos que el tweeter a grosso modo deberia quedar 2/3 dB mas abajo , sobre todo en los 3-5 KHz  . No precisamente el BBC dip , sino mas suave .
Lamentablemente las grabaciones son MUY desparejas , hay buenas , malas y peores , en eso hemos retrocedido . Me gustan mas las de 70-80's que las actuales .  es MI opinion , si ayuda , bienvenido !

Ilustro la mejor medicion que obtuve ecualizando ... despues toque un poquito como te dije :


----------



## Kebra

Yo hice las pruebas a oído actuando sobre el potenciómetro de "treble" del sinto que trabaja en 10 KHz y un poco hacia los lados. Del punto medio giré hacia la izquierda 45º y quedó bien. Habrán sido 5 dB, ponele, en 10 KHz y en 5 KHz quizá 2 dB, como mucho, si es que varió en ese punto. Eso con un disco "remasterizado" de Alan Parsons. El tipo fue ingeniero de sonido de Dark Side of the Moon y viene un milennial amamantado a mp3 128kbps a remasterizar sus discos...  

Con discos bien grabados y sin pasar por las manos rangodinamicidas de los nuevos "ingenieros de sonido" no hay drama. Incluso Roxette suena muy bien (80s-92), y tienen menos equipamento de grabación que yo.

Pregunta "ciruja": ¿han podido remendar una resistencia de 10W (las blancas rectangulares cuyos terminales salen de una "masilla seca" que se ve de abajo) cuyo terminal ha sido quebrado precisamente en ese punto? Porque tengo que poner R de 10W, pasa toda la corriente por esa R, y tengo de 5W, pero estaría muy justo...
Quería "rascar" esa masilla y ver si podía soldar un alambre o terminal de otro componente...
De lo contrario tendré que subirme al auto y gastar $ 100 de nafta para comprar una R de $ 20.


----------



## Kebra

Bien, Estuve jugando con el EQ y el ARTA. Por algún motivo que desconozco, al medir impulso a 2,5 metros la respuesta es cualquier cosa. Marca un pico de 10 dB en 40 Hz (y el midbass no llega ni a 50, corta en 53). A 30 cm on axis con el tweeter la medida es idéntica con impulso que con PNpink. Y ahí es real... Deberé investigar sobre la medida en campo lejano...

Bien, acomodé la respuesta a 30 cm subiendo 3 dB (según el frente del EQ) 250 Hz, bajando 3 dB 1 KHz, subiendo 1.5 dB 2 KHz, y bajando 1, 1.5 y 2 dB respectivamente 4, 8 y 16 KHz y dió una curva similar a la que mostró Antonio (aunque mas caótica en 1/1 que la de Antonio en 1/3).

La mayor diferencia la noté con la subida de los 250 Hz y es como ese rango de frecuencias hace que los graves sean mas notorios, si bien no son graves. Es como que una parte los graves está en ese rango y el tenerlo bien definido contribuye a que sean mas notorios...
Y de aquí se desprende el grave error de principiante que cometí al diseñar el gabinete... En vez de usar el Qt que me daba LspCAD y WinISD, decidí aumentar el volumen del mismo para "ganar" unos Hz mas abajo en frecuencia, creyendo torpemente que iba a lograrlo... Pues no. Para algo están los Qt, yo los subestmé, y acá estoy... Si hubiese hecho el gabinete tal cual dice la ciencia, ese pozo en 200-400 Hz no existiría, y hubiese obtenido los mejores graves que ofrece el midbass en cuestión... Y me recuerda lo que dice el Dr. Zoidberg sobre los Closed vs Reflex y sus diferentes caídas... Y creo que mi próxima aventura será Closed....

Hoy al subir con el EQ esos 250 Hz que perdí por el gabinete, veo el error que cometí.

Que le sirva de dato a los que empiezan en ésto...


----------



## AntonioAA

La crueldad de la medición "ambiental" es enorme ! ... como te consta . La medicion que publique ( por eso me "agrando" ) es en posicion de escucha , unos 3m aprox ... 
Como dice el sabio Dr. Z  , en graves uno escucha el ambiente , no el parlante .
Lo de los 250Hz no te extrañe , la fundamental del grave esta mas abajo , pero lo que escuchas son los armonicos del "cuerdazo" , a mi me pasa , tengo el corte en 200 , pero aun asi los graves parecen salir de los monitores ....

"sin pasar por las manos rangodinamicidas de los nuevos "ingenieros de sonido" ... JUAAAA!

No creo que puedas reparar la R ceramica , la ultima soldadura debe ser de punto , no tenes para hacerla con serie/paralelo de otras ??

"Y de aquí se desprende el grave error de principiante que cometí al diseñar el gabinete... En vez de usar el Qt que me daba LspCAD y WinISD, decidí aumentar el volumen del mismo para "ganar" unos Hz mas abajo en frecuencia, creyendo torpemente que iba a lograrlo... Pues no. Para algo están los Qt, yo los subestmé, y acá estoy...  " ...
No te preocupes, todos lo hemos hecho y lo seguiremos haciendo ... ni te cuento lo que blasfemé con mi sub . 
Lo bueno ES QUE EL VOLUMEN GRANDE PUEDE ACHICARSE ! ... comprate una plancha de telgopor de las que vienen para viguetas y le pones los litros que te sobren ...


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> La crueldad de la medición "ambiental" es enorme ! ... como te consta . La medicion que publique ( por eso me "agrando" ) es en posicion de escucha, unos 3m aprox ...
> Como dice el sabio Dr. Z  , en graves uno escucha el ambiente , no el parlante...



Y en un ambiente perfectamente cúbico... Una belleza...



AntonioAA dijo:


> ...comprate una plancha de telgopor de las que vienen para viguetas y le pones los litros que te sobren ...



Desconozco pero investigaré... Estaba pensando si tendría algún efecto notorio y no perjudicial el retirar las planchas de FONAC que tiene el gabinete, ahí achicaría el volumen un 15% aproximadamente...


----------



## Kebra

Bien, estuve recreando el diseño del gabinete y... No entiendo mas nada... O el único software real es LEAP con su media centena de parámetros T/S, o apenas son una mera guía y lo único real es la medición. Tanto WinISD como LspCAD me dan la misma curva, que contradice la medición... Y el micrófono mide bien, ya lo comprobé con el tweeter.


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Bien, estuve recreando el diseño del gabinete y... No entiendo mas nada... O el único software real es LEAP con su media centena de parámetros T/S, o apenas son una mera guía y lo único real es la medición. Tanto WinISD como LspCAD me dan la misma curva, que contradice la medición... Y el micrófono mide bien, ya lo comprobé con el tweeter.


Ni tanto ni tan poco .
No alcanzo a entender tu problema ... no publicaste la medicion ... Vuelvo a decirte que la respuesta es la suma de interacciones con el ambiente!!
Por algo algunos que he visto miden en un bosque con el parlante a 3m de altura . (Para mi eso NO es real) . Creo que vas a tener que trabajar con la acústica . 
Por otra  parte , no tengo claro hasta donde funciona bien el Arta en baja frecuencia . En mi caso no llego a medir algunos refuerzos audibles que tengo abajo-abajo  . Y con lo unico que mido aceptablemente es con el sweep .


----------



## Kebra

La medición es esta:



Pero según los softs, la caída en 200-400 no existe, al contrario, es mas alto que el pico que se ve en 100. Cuando mido con sweep en ocasiones no me registra debajo de 100 Hz, sólo en ocasiones.

Creo haber leído en algún lado que había que hacer un cálculo de distancias para obtener un valor en ms de delay. Es así o estoy muy mal de la memoria?


----------



## AntonioAA

En 1/1 de smoothing perdes muchas cosas ... no te lo recomiendo . De todos modos ME PARECE que el pozo existe , pero no es tan grave!!
... son 2dB si la escala no esta tan mal  ( corré la calibracion aunque no tengas decibelimetro ) 
Por otra parte , para tu alivio , es tan tipica como el locro !! , se debe a CANCELACION  de la onda directa con la reflejada por piso/techo/pared.
Linkwitz lo explica brillantemente . Basicamente el calculo es que segun altura y distancia de medicion , a cierta frecuencia el primer reflejo llega retrasado 1/2 longitud de onda ....


----------



## Kebra

Bien... Vengo de ser abusado por el gobierno de la ciudad otra vez... Maldita VTV...

Acá está en 1/3:



Si la panza es por ese rebote, voy a tratar de medir con esa corrección que en algún lado leí cómo calcular, pero ahora se me escapa.... Si alguien tiene el dato, me salva de leer...


EDIT: estoy leyendo a Linkwitz y dice que NO hay que corregir esos pozos de 200-400 porque el cerebro ya está acostumbrado a interpretar los sonidos bla bla bla...

Sigo leyendo....

EDIT 2: viendo los gráficos de Linkwitz, veo que tan mal no está mi bafflecito en 1/3...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos.
Kebra, esto lo saqué de un manual del Arta que publicaron en la pagina de "consortium" y habla de la "MEASUREMEN SET UP" en el Step en la parte donde se coloca los tiempos de retardo:
Min. integration time: 20hz . . . . . .50ms (tiempo mínimo)
Transien time: 100ms a 200ms (salas normales)
                         50ms a 100ms (aire libre)
I/O delay (ms): *(1000 x (distancia de medición) ) : veloc. del sonido*

                          20cm . . . . . . 0,5814
                         30cm . . . . . . .0,8721
                         50cm . . . . . .1,4534
                         70cm . . . . . . .2,0349
                         100cm . . . . . 2,90697
Creo que es esto si no entendí mal . . . .ahí está la formulita, si estoy errado POR FAVOR desasnenme.


----------



## AntonioAA

este es el dibujito original de Linkwitz ... de ahi podes sacar la formula ... La frecuencia que se cancela con esas medidas es ... 211 Hz !!!

PD : Tu bafflecito NO ESTA NADA MAL !!

Link :  Frontiers


----------



## Kebra

¿De dónde sacó el valor 13,5 y qué representa?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacó el valor 13,5 y qué representa?


Es la velocidad del sonido en pulgadas / milisegundo
1"/s --------------- 0.0254 m/s
x ------------------ 343m/s
x= 343 / 0.0254 = 13500 "/segundo --> 13.5 "/ms


----------



## Kebra

La primera vez que miré el manuscrito de Linkwitz creí que 32" era 32^11...  

Después me avivé, pero seguí pensando en metros...


----------



## AntonioAA

Siga pensando en MKS , Hijo! , lo unico no olvide las conversiones ....


----------



## Kebra

Bien, estuve escuchando discos cuyos graves tengo muy registrados en la memoria, sobre todo "La inmaculada colección" de Madonna (creo que es el mejor disco para probar el "ghost" del que habla Linkwitz) y al final, suena mejor sin corregir el pozo en 250Hz. Explicar una percepción subjetiva es muy difícil, así que voy a decir que al corregir el pozo se notan mas los graves, pero sin corregir suenan mejor; compensar el pozo en 250 equivale a hacerlo mas "boom boom" al woofer. Esto se nota en grabaciones buenas, donde los graves están bien grabados. 

No deja de sorprenderme el conocimiento de don Linkwitz...


----------



## marabito

buenas ,a todos, necesito una ayuda,  hay un post de juan filas donde explica en forma detallada como hizo para su living unas cajas de forma ovoide ,que acompañan el sub de forma horizontal que contiene 2 woofer de 18", lo había visto hace tiempo, pero ahora no lo puedo encontrar, si  alguien me puede pasar el link .lo agradezco, si no se trato aca pido disculpa,


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si tenés ganas de buscarlo , ponés el puntero sobre el nick de Juan Filas y picás sobre el número de mensajes , ahí tendrás una lista de todos sus mensajes.

Saludos.


----------



## marabito

muchas gracias ,dos metros


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Gracias por toda esta información. Acabo de hacer el cable, lo he calibrado con el Limp, he hecho lo de medir la R y L del propio cable, y me he lanzado a la aventura de medir y hacer las cosas bien, mas vale tarde.......

Los primeros han sido unos woofer pequeños de JBL, pertenecientes a un pequeño bafle metálico de los que van empotrados en los techos, el modelo Control 24. 
Los segundos son los fullrange que montan las cajas BOSE de hace bastantes años, las 402 o las 802. Este mid tiene la particularidad de tener sólo 2 Ohmios de impedancia. 

Dejo imágenes y capturas de pantallade los susodichos.....




Saludos!!


----------



## jorger

Están muy bien las curvas, se ven limpias. Y muy buenos parámetros !


----------



## Jhonas4565

Hola gente.. si alguien sigue vivo podria explicarme lo de la masa? Dice juan que compro 6 imanes de unos 4 gramos pero en masa lo pone en 10 siendo que 6x4 es 24. Otra pregunta sobre lo de la masa lei mas arriba que el negativo del parlante con masa de la entrada de audio jode si el ampli es digital. Las mediciones lo pienso hacer con una potencia de auto. Servira? O que potencia tendria que concurrir? Gracias de antemano.


juanfilas dijo:


> mmm yo puse esto:
> 
> "3, 6, 7 y 9 a un punto común (masa)…   ya armaste un lío de cables y todavía falta conectar todo lo otro (si si, a mi me paso).
> A 11 le soldamos: 10 y 5.
> A 12 le soldamos: 4 y 8.
> 1 va a la entrada de la potencia, debemos poner una ficha acorde (normalmente RCA, la masa la compartimos)."
> 
> En ninguna parte el cable "2" se conecta a algo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acordate que en winIsd, tenes que poner solo Qms y Qts, el parámetro faltante (Qes en este caso) te lo calcula solo, si pones los tres, tira error, después es muy simple e intuitivo.
> 
> Saludos!


El negativo del parlante va con masa de todos?? Lei mas arriba que puede dar un error terrible si el ampli es digital, pensaba medir con la potencia para de auto pero es clase D, que ampli recomendas? Gracias


juanfilas dijo:


> mmm ahí me matas, calculo que es otro tipo de protección, pero la verdad que algún electrónico nos va a tener que sacar la duda. ojo, este cable sirve si usamos un ampli con masa común, un clase D o similar (o cualquier clase en modo bridge) no sirve ya la salida no comparte masa con la entrada.


Como seria un amplificador de masa comun? Desconosco del tema. Disculpa la ignorancia, te habla un novato con el tema. Gracias


----------



## pablomolinelli

pregunta .. el cable plug que rotulamos como "SALIDA" .. va a la potencia o a la PC ?


felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Gracias por toda esta información. Acabo de hacer el cable, lo he calibrado con el Limp, he hecho lo de medir la R y L del propio cable, y me he lanzado a la aventura de medir y hacer las cosas bien, mas vale tarde.......
> 
> Los primeros han sido unos woofer pequeños de JBL, pertenecientes a un pequeño bafle metálico de los que van empotrados en los techos, el modelo Control 24.
> Los segundos son los fullrange que montan las cajas BOSE de hace bastantes años, las 402 o las 802. Este mid tiene la particularidad de tener sólo 2 Ohmios de impedancia.
> 
> Dejo imágenes y capturas de pantallade los susodichos.....
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181132
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181134Ver el archivo adjunto 181133Ver el archivo adjunto 181135
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181136Ver el archivo adjunto 181138
> 
> Saludos!!


pregunta .. el cable que dice SALIDA .. se copnecta a la salida de la PC o va hacia la entrada de la potencia ?


----------



## el chimbo

bueno compañeros acá dejo las mediciones de un subwoofer de carro marca Audiopipe
modelo TS-CAR 8
la verdad difiere mucho de lo que dice el fabricante
la suspensiones muy dura tuve que meterle 116 gramos para variarle la frecuencia en un 23%
pero bueno.
lo ablande media hora con una frecuencia de 35 hz
quizás necesito mas ablande 

segun el fabricante
fs: 43hz
qes: 0.74
qms: 1
qt: 0.49
vas: no aparece el dato


----------



## aadf

pablomolinelli dijo:


> pregunta .. el cable plug que rotulamos como "SALIDA" .. va a la potencia o a la PC ?
> 
> pregunta .. el cable que dice SALIDA .. se copnecta a la salida de la PC o va hacia la entrada de la potencia ?



Hola,

El miniplug que esta marcado como “salida placa de audio” a…. la salida de la placa de audio (verde)
El miniplug que esta marcado como “entrada placa de audio” a…. la entrada de la placa de audio (azul)  

Eso preguntas?

Saludos,
Andres


----------



## RENDRACO

juanfilas dijo:


> Hoy vamos a intentar solucionar un problema chico que todo el mundo se lo toma como grande, medir los archifamosos parámetros T/S, seamos sinceros, armamos potencias, preamplificadotes, alarmas, circuitos con una complejidad endiablada y… ¡funcionan! Osea, lo hacemos bien, leemos, medimos, calibramos, todas tareas complejas que requieren mucha atención y conocimientos, pero… a la hora de medir los T/S que si, si en serio, no es broma…
> .
> .
> .
> .SOLO HAY QUE ARMAR UN CABLE
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Empezamos, que no, que que difícil, que no me sale, que solo los gurus saben, y que pepito me recomendó este diseño que suena de 10 y encima fachero, y bla bla bla.
> Realmente no entiendo por que es así, pero, es una historia real. Hoy voy a intentar que esta corriente cambie, ya que medir los parámetros TS es de lo mas fácil que hay si se hacen bien las cosas.
> 
> No voy a explicar que son los TS por que hay suficiente info en el foro, tenemos el post nivel “excelencia” Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces de nuestro amigo Ezavalla y por ahí dando vueltas mas info (si es que hace falta).
> 
> Además, este post va orientado al novato, así que supongo de antemano que van a medir con la placa de sonido integrada de la PC o notebook, el que tenga una placa profesional con entradas canon o plug simplemente tiene que modificar el famoso cable.
> 
> En fin, espero que se entienda y por supuesto, el foro es para preguntar
> 
> 
> Vamos al grano.
> 
> Antes que nada deben bajar el soft ARTA de acá: ARTA Download no hay que comprarlo ya que con la versión demo se puede hacer de todo, incluido medir los T/S.
> Lo instalamos y ni lo abrimos ya que es el último paso… falta mucho para llegar.
> 
> Lo primero que tenemos que hacer es armar el cable que nos va a facilitar la vida, ya que una vez armado, nos queda para siempre y después medir un parlante/tweeter es cuestión de minutos, existe la llamada “caja ARTA” pero para facilitar las cosas solo vamos a hacer el cable que es el que nos interesa.
> 
> El diagrama del cable es el siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77355
> 
> Bastante simple verdad, pero vamos a ir mas allá en el simplismo y vamos a armar el cable paso por paso, para que no tengamos problemas, como vamos a medir con la placa integrada, vamos a hacer todo con miniplug.
> 
> La lista de materiales es la siguiente:
> 
> -Dos mini plug estereo macho
> -Dos metros de cable mallado estereo para miniplug
> -Un metro de cable de parlante “rojo y negro”
> -Cuatro cocodrilos (dos rojos y dos negros)
> -Una resistencia de 10W y 27ohm (que hay que medirla con mucha precisión antes de armar el cable)
> -Dos resistencias de 10k 1/4w
> -Dos resistencias de 1k 1/4w
> -un switch on/off (hasta el del velador sirve)
> -Cinta aisladora
> -Estaño y soldador
> -Paciencia
> -Algo para tomar mientras hacemos el trabajo duro
> 
> 
> Vamos por los miniplug primero, armamos la ficha 1 con un chicote (pedazo de cable) de unos 60cm, nos va a quedar así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77356
> 
> Es muy, pero muy importante que no nos confundamos el canal izquierdo con el derecho, recuerden, la punta del miniplug o plug es el canal izquierdo “L”, el anillo central es el canal “R” y última parte mas larga es masa.
> Supongamos en el diagrama que 1 es “L”, 2 es “R” y 3 masa, este plug que estamos armando es el que va ir enchufado en la SALIDA de la placa de audio, normalmente de color verde. Como LIMP (programa que viene dentro de ARTA) toma la salida del canal izquierdo, al cable 2 le tapamos la punta con cinta aisladora o mejor aún, ni lo suelden en la ficha.
> 
> Ya tenemos el primer pedazo del cable, vamos con el segundo:
> 
> Este es el miniplug 2 que va a ir conectado a la ENTRADA de la placa de audio, normalmente de color azul. Este es mucho mas difícil de hacer que el otro ya que tiene ¡Cuatro resistencias!  Si si, no transpiren, que es fácil de hacer:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77357
> 
> Como ven, me recibí en diseño y dibujo avanzado con Paint , estas cuatro resistencias lo que hacen es proteger la entrada de audio de nuestra placa ya que al parlante le va a llegar bastante tensión, SI O SI tienen que estar y lo mas cerca de la ficha miniplug posible, osea, quedaría “ficha > 5cm de cable > resistencias (una ves soldado todo lo rellenamos con cinta aisladora) > un chicote de 50cm de cable”. Hay un diseño con zenner´s pero no viene al caso, con las cuatro resistencias sobra. En este caso 4 es “L”, 5 es “R” y 6 masa (no repito los números para que sea mas fácil después) acá si, necesitamos ambos canales L y R.
> 
> El paso siguiente es armar con el cable de parlante y los cuatro cocodrilos dos cables iguales, con la única diferencia que a uno con cinta de papel o similar lo marcamos como “parlante” y el otro como “potencia”:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77358
> 
> Ya tenemos la cuatro conexiones, el miniplug que va a la entrada de la placa de sonido, el que va a la salida, el cable que vamos a conectar al parlante/tweeter a medir y el cable que vamos a conectar a la salida de la potencia.
> Vamos con el núcleo de todo esto, la resistencia de 27ohm, esta tiene que estar medida con mucha precisión antes de soldar todo, al 0.5% o mejor. En mi caso, la resistencia es de 27ohm y medí 26.85ohm, lo importante es que anotemos en la misma el valor exacto o lo mas exacto posible.
> Con el swtch on/off y la resistencia hacemos lo siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77359
> 
> Después veremos para que esta el switch, lo importante y créanme, he visto desastres en esta etapa, es conectar todo lo anterior de forma prolija, por ahora no nos preocupemos si nos queda el cable completo como una telaraña desprolija, lo importante es que este todo bien conectado, ya que también he visto, que le pifian en esta etapa (mas que nada con la masa que es compartida con el canal L y el R).
> 
> Tenemos todo junto así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77361
> 
> 
> Las conexiones son las siguientes (si sirve de ayuda marquen cada extremo de cable con el numero correspondiente):
> 
> 3, 6, 7 y 9 a un punto común (masa)…   ya armaste un lío de cables y todavía falta conectar todo lo otro (si si, a mi me paso).
> A 11 le soldamos: 10 y 5.
> A 12 le soldamos: 4 y 8.
> 1 va a la entrada de la potencia, debemos poner una ficha acorde (normalmente RCA, la masa la compartimos).
> 
> ¡Voila! Tenemos nuestro cable terminado, ojo, revisen, confundirse 4 con 1 da un resultado terrible y es mas fácil confundirse de lo que parece, ya se que arman sus potencias y radios, pero por las dudas, revisen las conexiones y con un tester verifiquen que esta todo bien. Aíslen todo ya que esto queda normalmente colgando y así evitamos inconvenientes.
> 
> Como ven, el cable tiene cuatro puntas, un miniplug sin resistencias, lo marcamos con cinta de papel como “salida placa de audio”, un miniplug con las resistencias, lo marcamos como “entrada placa de audio” y los dos juegos de cocodrilos que uno dice “Potencia” y el otro dice “parlante”.
> 
> Ya se que soy muyy obvio, pero si esto lo lee una persona que no sabe mucho de electrónica o tiene algo de miedo de quemar algo (ha, me olvidaba, si meten la pata y queman la pc, la potencia, el parlante o cualquier cosa, es SU problema/responsabilidad no el mío) va a tener dudas antes de conectar todo y encender las cosas…
> Antes de conectar todo, prendemos la PC y la potencia, bajamos el volumen de la PC y el de la potencia al mínimo y apagamos la potencia, con esto nos evitamos inconvenientes como: “el día anterior tuve una fiesta y deje la potencia al 100% , conecte la misma para medir y prendí fuego todo… y no se por que pasó esto ” en fin, verifiquen siempre que todo este al mínimo.
> 
> Una ves verificado todo, conectamos:
> 
> El miniplug que esta marcado como “salida placa de audio” a…. la salida de la placa de audio (verde)
> El miniplug que esta marcado como “entrada placa de audio” a…. la entrada de la placa de audio (azul) nos damos cuenta por que esta el manojo de cinta aisladora que tapa las resistencias.
> 
> El cocodrilo que dice “potencia” a la salida "L" de la potencia (que esta al mínimo).
> El cocodrilo que dice “parlante” al parlante a medir.
> 
> Es muy importante que el parlante/tweeter a medir este lejos de cualquier superficie que refleje el sonido lo idea es dejarlo colgando a por lo menos medio metro de cualquier cosa, auque si apoyamos el parlante sobre dos tablas (para no tapar la ventilación) sirve.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77362
> 
> 
> Conectamos todo y…. llego la parte linda: ¡MEDIR!
> 
> Cuando instalamos ARTA, se instalan tres programas, ARTA, para medir respuesta parámetros acústicos vía impulso. STEPS para medir parámetros acústicos vía sweep y LIMP para medir los T/S. El programa en si es una genialidad, medimos todo lo importante en un sistema de sonido, pero ahora solo vamos a ver el modulo LIMP, lo abrimos con todo conectado y encendido, ponemos “Continue in demo mode” la primera pantalla es la siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77363
> 
> Lo primero que hacemos es ir a la solapa “CAL”
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77364
> 
> Como vemos, tenemos varias partes, abajo “input level monitor” arriba a la izquierda “generate” y al lado “calibrate” esta parte es para calibrar los canales, lo tenemos que hacer cada vez que vamos a medir.
> La llave que esta junto a la resistencia de 27ohm la cerramos, osea, cortocicuitamos la resistencia.
> Ponemos el volumen de la PC a la mitad y hacemos clic en “generate” vamos subiendo el volumen muy lentamente de la potencia y vamos a ver que las barras van creciendo, si la resistencia esta bien cortocicuitada, las dos barras tienen que tener el mismo largo o diferir por muy poco, si la llave esta abierta, tendríamos una diferencia importante en las barras. En fin, tienen que ser muy similares, vamos subiendo el volumen de la pote hasta que las barras suban hasta -25db apox (ojo con el nivel de la entrada de linea, debe estar al máximo, desde la barra de inicio de windows lo hacemos). Si notamos que el volumen es muy alto (va a sonar ruido rosa) lo bajamos un poco.
> Tocamos de nuevo “generate” y va a parar de sonar.
> En “Number of averages” ponemos “3” con esto, minimizamos la posibilidad de que justo un ruido nos arruine la calibración, tocamos “Calibrate” y nos va a decir cuan descalibrada esta la placa de sonido y la va a calibrar (de nuevo, con la resistencia de 27ohm cortocicuitada).
> Le damos click a “Ok” y terminamos la calibración.
> 
> Ahora vamos a la pestaña que esta a la derecha de “CAL” es un rectangulito verde con líneas a 45° “setup measurements” dejamos todo como esta pero en “Referece resistor” ponemos el valor que medimos previamente de armar el cable, en mi caso 26.85ohm:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77365
> 
> Le damos Ok y listo, ¡ya esta todo perfecto para medir! Excepto por una cosa, tenemos que abrir la llave que cortociuita la resistencia de 27ohm ¡saben cuantas veces me la olvidé cerrada y medí cualquier cosa!
> Clickeamos en el triangulito “play” rojo y va a empezar la medición, al principio no escuchamos nada ya que esta reproduciendo 20hz, pero de a poco vamos a ir escuchando tonos cada vez mas altos, cuando termine vamos a tener algo así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60759
> 
> Es la primera curva, la misma es la curva de impedancia del parlante/tweeter (verde)¿Qué datos podemos sacar de la misma?
> Fs: en este caso 130hz
> Impedancia mínima: en este caso 4ohm
> Qes, Qms y Qts.
> La otra curva que esta arriba es la fase de reproducción que ahora no viene al caso.
> 
> Una ves que tenemos esta gráfica tocamos “overlay” y luego “Set as overlay”
> De nuevo recuerdo, el volumen tiene que esta muy bajo, que casi no se escuche.
> Ahora viene una parte mas compleja, la de añadir masa al parlante o meterlo en una caja con dimensiones conocidas para medir Vas. Yo uso el método de añadir masa ya que es mas simple y rápido, compre seis imanes de unos 4gramos cada uno (debemos pesarlos con precisión) y los pego uno de cada lado del cono con cuidado, al atraerse quedan agarrados al cono.
> Osea, medimos sin nada en el parlante, terminamos, pulsamos “Set as overlay”, añadimos la masa conocida y medimos de nuevo, vamos a ver que aparece otra gráfica en color amarillo, fs debe bajar, si no baja algo estamos haciendo mal.
> Una vez que termina nos vamos a “analyze” y damos click en “Loudspeaker parameters – added mass method”
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77367
> 
> Como vemos, tenemos tres casillas para llenar:
> 
> “Voice coil resistance” acá ponemos Re del parlante/tweeter, osea la resistencia en corriente continua del mismo (agarramos el tester lo ponemos en escala “ohm” > 20ohm y vemos que da) en este caso 4.
> “Membrane diameter” el diámetro del parlante en centímetros (no confundir con las pulgadas).
> “Added mass (g)” la masa que añadimos en la segunda medición, en este caso 10 gramos.
> 
> TA TA TA TANNNNNNNN
> 
> ¡Llego el momento esperado! Cuando le demos click a “Calculate TSP” mágicamente y sin ningún esfuerzo mas que quemar algunas calorías con el movimiento del dedo incide aparecerán los archi mega famosos parámetros THIELE SMALL
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77368
> 
> AHORA no tiene excusa al momento de decir “es que medir los parámetros es imposible”, “no me sale”, “es mi karma” y bla bla bla.
> Esto es “*level ultra entry … para niños de 0 a 3 años”*.
> 
> Y encima, después de la primera vez, solo toma unos minutos medir cualquier parlante, tweeter, bafle… ¿¿¿¿ dijiste bafle????
> 
> ¿Creían que esto solo servia para los T/S? na na na…
> Si enchufamos los cocodrilos que dicen “parlante” a un bafle y medimos igual que siempre, nos va a dar la curva de impedancia del mismo:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60758
> 
> Que es importantísima ¿Por qué? Si es un bafle Bass reflex, fijense que hay dos picos, el valle entre los dos es la frecuencia de sintonía del mismo, en este caso 38hz. Con lo cual podemos analizar si sintonizamos bien el mismo.
> Además, vemos la impedancia mínima (acá 7 ohm) que es importante para analizar si no metimos la pata con el crossover y nuestra potencia va a poder funcionar sin quemarse con el bafle en cuestión.
> 
> Bueno, creo que es todo, si me olvidé/equivoque con algo, díganmelo y lo arreglo, espero que, después de leer esto y hacer las cosas bien el post “Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)” quede en desuso al igual que los posts “que caja me recomiendan para X parlante” ya que los orgullosos miembros de foros de electrónica no van a buscar un bafle para copiar sino que, con el pecho en alto van a decir “me compre este parlante, voy a medir los parámetros thiele small para calcular su caja OPTIMA”
> 
> Saludos y cualquier duda, pregunten.
> 
> Pd1: Como el tema es básico (osea aburrido) y encima largo (mas aburrido) intenté meter algo de humor, si confunde…es TU problema
> 
> Pd2: Para tener mas precisión a la hora de pesar los imanes me recorrí tres joyerías, ahí tienen balanzas súper precisas para pesar oro y piedras preciosas, si le dicen que son estudiantes seguro que les pesan los imanes, pesen varias veces y saquen promedio.
> 
> pd3: el volumen del ruido rosa debe ser muy bajo pero la señal que llega a la entrada de la placa de audio no, esto lo vamos ajustando con el nivel de la entrada de audio y el volumen de la potencia, lo mejor es probar varias veces.
> 
> Adjunto nuevo esquema que se entiende mejor:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87706


Señor. A la fecha, casi 8 años despues, aun muy util. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## pqna1

Hola
Creo que llegue tarde al foro, pero dicen que es mejor tarde que nunca.

Resumo la historia. Quiero armar unos monitores con un par de componentes de audio car. Tenia los componentes, la potencia ...me compre una fuente y listo.
Ahora el tema es que quiero medir los parámetros para hacer la caja.
Llegue aca: Measure Thiele Small parameters using free software | Audio Judgement
Arme este cable (tengo una placa de sonido focusrite..entonces arme los cables con plug...cuando lo conecte, me di cuenta que tiene 2 entradas mono de mic..logicamente, asi que compre un par de adaptadores plug a miniplug para conectarlos a la pc)
1590321372001.png
Una vez conectado con los adaptadores a los conectores frontales de la pc (a los traseros no puedo porque con los adaptadores no entran  ), comencé a medir con el rew
1ero. En el video donde muestra como hacerlo, la medición Impedance open tiene mucho mas ganancia. Es mas, le tiene que bajar a 0.75 y con eso llega igual casi al clip . Yo llego a -12db aprox, con todo al max.
2do Impedance short ya veo algo raro, ya que en la medición me muestra otra resistencia
Y ya cuando mido Impedance ref cal , hace cualquier cosa
1590321680980.png

Tengo un tester generico chino, pero igual no creo que eso sea el problema..supongo.
Medi la resistencias y me dieron estos valores
Tester : 0.05
33ohms: 33.6
100ohms: 100.3
Cable armado: 100.6

Espero haber dado los datos necesarios para que se entienda y no haber sido demasiado extenso
Pregunta....alguien sabe que puede estar pasando? Porque mide cualquier cosa?

Otro punto
Quise medir la fs para eso use la resistencia de 33ohms y 5w...pero ya sabia que no tenia sentido, porque el tester que tengo tiene 200 y 750 para medir corriente alterna
Entonces mide 00.2 00.1...basicamente no sirve

Resumen..quise medir parametros, arme el cable..no me funciona
Quise medir Fs, tampoco puedo

Si me pueden dar una mano, agradecería de antemano 
Saludos


----------



## bacte

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/piojo.gif
		


Hola a todos.
Un tema muy bueno la verdad,
Si le coloco a la entrada del amplificador un condensador de unos 100-150nF,¿ ya no habría ningún problema por usar un amplificador de clase D?
Lo digo porque viendo el tamaño y el precio que tienen los Chinos, se le puede integrar en la propia caja, y así no hay que estar soltando el amplificador de su sitio cada vez que se vaya a probar algún altavoz

Un saludo.


----------



## JABALI PAMPEANO

juanfilas dijo:


> Hoy vamos a intentar solucionar un problema chico que todo el mundo se lo toma como grande, medir los archifamosos parámetros T/S, seamos sinceros, armamos potencias, preamplificadotes, alarmas, circuitos con una complejidad endiablada y… ¡funcionan! Osea, lo hacemos bien, leemos, medimos, calibramos, todas tareas complejas que requieren mucha atención y conocimientos, pero… a la hora de medir los T/S que si, si en serio, no es broma…
> .
> .
> .
> .SOLO HAY QUE ARMAR UN CABLE
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Empezamos, que no, que que difícil, que no me sale, que solo los gurus saben, y que pepito me recomendó este diseño que suena de 10 y encima fachero, y bla bla bla.
> Realmente no entiendo por que es así, pero, es una historia real. Hoy voy a intentar que esta corriente cambie, ya que medir los parámetros TS es de lo mas fácil que hay si se hacen bien las cosas.
> 
> No voy a explicar que son los TS por que hay suficiente info en el foro, tenemos el post nivel “excelencia” Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces de nuestro amigo Ezavalla y por ahí dando vueltas mas info (si es que hace falta).
> 
> Además, este post va orientado al novato, así que supongo de antemano que van a medir con la placa de sonido integrada de la PC o notebook, el que tenga una placa profesional con entradas canon o plug simplemente tiene que modificar el famoso cable.
> 
> En fin, espero que se entienda y por supuesto, el foro es para preguntar
> 
> 
> Vamos al grano.
> 
> Antes que nada deben bajar el soft ARTA de acá: ARTA Download and Order no hay que comprarlo ya que con la versión demo se puede hacer de todo, incluido medir los T/S.
> Lo instalamos y ni lo abrimos ya que es el último paso… falta mucho para llegar.
> 
> Lo primero que tenemos que hacer es armar el cable que nos va a facilitar la vida, ya que una vez armado, nos queda para siempre y después medir un parlante/tweeter es cuestión de minutos, existe la llamada “caja ARTA” pero para facilitar las cosas solo vamos a hacer el cable que es el que nos interesa.
> 
> El diagrama del cable es el siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77355
> 
> Bastante simple verdad, pero vamos a ir mas allá en el simplismo y vamos a armar el cable paso por paso, para que no tengamos problemas, como vamos a medir con la placa integrada, vamos a hacer todo con miniplug.
> 
> La lista de materiales es la siguiente:
> 
> -Dos mini plug estereo macho
> -Dos metros de cable mallado estereo para miniplug
> -Un metro de cable de parlante “rojo y negro”
> -Cuatro cocodrilos (dos rojos y dos negros)
> -Una resistencia de 10W y 27ohm (que hay que medirla con mucha precisión antes de armar el cable)
> -Dos resistencias de 10k 1/4w
> -Dos resistencias de 1k 1/4w
> -un switch on/off (hasta el del velador sirve)
> -Cinta aisladora
> -Estaño y soldador
> -Paciencia
> -Algo para tomar mientras hacemos el trabajo duro
> 
> 
> Vamos por los miniplug primero, armamos la ficha 1 con un chicote (pedazo de cable) de unos 60cm, nos va a quedar así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77356
> 
> Es muy, pero muy importante que no nos confundamos el canal izquierdo con el derecho, recuerden, la punta del miniplug o plug es el canal izquierdo “L”, el anillo central es el canal “R” y última parte mas larga es masa.
> Supongamos en el diagrama que 1 es “L”, 2 es “R” y 3 masa, este plug que estamos armando es el que va ir enchufado en la SALIDA de la placa de audio, normalmente de color verde. Como LIMP (programa que viene dentro de ARTA) toma la salida del canal izquierdo, al cable 2 le tapamos la punta con cinta aisladora o mejor aún, ni lo suelden en la ficha.
> 
> Ya tenemos el primer pedazo del cable, vamos con el segundo:
> 
> Este es el miniplug 2 que va a ir conectado a la ENTRADA de la placa de audio, normalmente de color azul. Este es mucho mas difícil de hacer que el otro ya que tiene ¡Cuatro resistencias!  Si si, no transpiren, que es fácil de hacer:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77357
> 
> Como ven, me recibí en diseño y dibujo avanzado con Paint , estas cuatro resistencias lo que hacen es proteger la entrada de audio de nuestra placa ya que al parlante le va a llegar bastante tensión, SI O SI tienen que estar y lo mas cerca de la ficha miniplug posible, osea, quedaría “ficha > 5cm de cable > resistencias (una ves soldado todo lo rellenamos con cinta aisladora) > un chicote de 50cm de cable”. Hay un diseño con zenner´s pero no viene al caso, con las cuatro resistencias sobra. En este caso 4 es “L”, 5 es “R” y 6 masa (no repito los números para que sea mas fácil después) acá si, necesitamos ambos canales L y R.
> 
> El paso siguiente es armar con el cable de parlante y los cuatro cocodrilos dos cables iguales, con la única diferencia que a uno con cinta de papel o similar lo marcamos como “parlante” y el otro como “potencia”:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77358
> 
> Ya tenemos la cuatro conexiones, el miniplug que va a la entrada de la placa de sonido, el que va a la salida, el cable que vamos a conectar al parlante/tweeter a medir y el cable que vamos a conectar a la salida de la potencia.
> Vamos con el núcleo de todo esto, la resistencia de 27ohm, esta tiene que estar medida con mucha precisión antes de soldar todo, al 0.5% o mejor. En mi caso, la resistencia es de 27ohm y medí 26.85ohm, lo importante es que anotemos en la misma el valor exacto o lo mas exacto posible.
> Con el swtch on/off y la resistencia hacemos lo siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77359
> 
> Después veremos para que esta el switch, lo importante y créanme, he visto desastres en esta etapa, es conectar todo lo anterior de forma prolija, por ahora no nos preocupemos si nos queda el cable completo como una telaraña desprolija, lo importante es que este todo bien conectado, ya que también he visto, que le pifian en esta etapa (mas que nada con la masa que es compartida con el canal L y el R).
> 
> Tenemos todo junto así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77361
> 
> 
> Las conexiones son las siguientes (si sirve de ayuda marquen cada extremo de cable con el numero correspondiente):
> 
> 3, 6, 7 y 9 a un punto común (masa)…   ya armaste un lío de cables y todavía falta conectar todo lo otro (si si, a mi me paso).
> A 11 le soldamos: 10 y 5.
> A 12 le soldamos: 4 y 8.
> 1 va a la entrada de la potencia, debemos poner una ficha acorde (normalmente RCA, la masa la compartimos).
> 
> ¡Voila! Tenemos nuestro cable terminado, ojo, revisen, confundirse 4 con 1 da un resultado terrible y es mas fácil confundirse de lo que parece, ya se que arman sus potencias y radios, pero por las dudas, revisen las conexiones y con un tester verifiquen que esta todo bien. Aíslen todo ya que esto queda normalmente colgando y así evitamos inconvenientes.
> 
> Como ven, el cable tiene cuatro puntas, un miniplug sin resistencias, lo marcamos con cinta de papel como “salida placa de audio”, un miniplug con las resistencias, lo marcamos como “entrada placa de audio” y los dos juegos de cocodrilos que uno dice “Potencia” y el otro dice “parlante”.
> 
> Ya se que soy muyy obvio, pero si esto lo lee una persona que no sabe mucho de electrónica o tiene algo de miedo de quemar algo (ha, me olvidaba, si meten la pata y queman la pc, la potencia, el parlante o cualquier cosa, es SU problema/responsabilidad no el mío) va a tener dudas antes de conectar todo y encender las cosas…
> Antes de conectar todo, prendemos la PC y la potencia, bajamos el volumen de la PC y el de la potencia al mínimo y apagamos la potencia, con esto nos evitamos inconvenientes como: “el día anterior tuve una fiesta y deje la potencia al 100% , conecte la misma para medir y prendí fuego todo… y no se por que pasó esto ” en fin, verifiquen siempre que todo este al mínimo.
> 
> Una ves verificado todo, conectamos:
> 
> El miniplug que esta marcado como “salida placa de audio” a…. la salida de la placa de audio (verde)
> El miniplug que esta marcado como “entrada placa de audio” a…. la entrada de la placa de audio (azul) nos damos cuenta por que esta el manojo de cinta aisladora que tapa las resistencias.
> 
> El cocodrilo que dice “potencia” a la salida "L" de la potencia (que esta al mínimo).
> El cocodrilo que dice “parlante” al parlante a medir.
> 
> Es muy importante que el parlante/tweeter a medir este lejos de cualquier superficie que refleje el sonido lo idea es dejarlo colgando a por lo menos medio metro de cualquier cosa, auque si apoyamos el parlante sobre dos tablas (para no tapar la ventilación) sirve.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77362
> 
> 
> Conectamos todo y…. llego la parte linda: ¡MEDIR!
> 
> Cuando instalamos ARTA, se instalan tres programas, ARTA, para medir respuesta parámetros acústicos vía impulso. STEPS para medir parámetros acústicos vía sweep y LIMP para medir los T/S. El programa en si es una genialidad, medimos todo lo importante en un sistema de sonido, pero ahora solo vamos a ver el modulo LIMP, lo abrimos con todo conectado y encendido, ponemos “Continue in demo mode” la primera pantalla es la siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77363
> 
> Lo primero que hacemos es ir a la solapa “CAL”
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77364
> 
> Como vemos, tenemos varias partes, abajo “input level monitor” arriba a la izquierda “generate” y al lado “calibrate” esta parte es para calibrar los canales, lo tenemos que hacer cada vez que vamos a medir.
> La llave que esta junto a la resistencia de 27ohm la cerramos, osea, cortocicuitamos la resistencia.
> Ponemos el volumen de la PC a la mitad y hacemos clic en “generate” vamos subiendo el volumen muy lentamente de la potencia y vamos a ver que las barras van creciendo, si la resistencia esta bien cortocicuitada, las dos barras tienen que tener el mismo largo o diferir por muy poco, si la llave esta abierta, tendríamos una diferencia importante en las barras. En fin, tienen que ser muy similares, vamos subiendo el volumen de la pote hasta que las barras suban hasta -25db apox (ojo con el nivel de la entrada de linea, debe estar al máximo, desde la barra de inicio de windows lo hacemos). Si notamos que el volumen es muy alto (va a sonar ruido rosa) lo bajamos un poco.
> Tocamos de nuevo “generate” y va a parar de sonar.
> En “Number of averages” ponemos “3” con esto, minimizamos la posibilidad de que justo un ruido nos arruine la calibración, tocamos “Calibrate” y nos va a decir cuan descalibrada esta la placa de sonido y la va a calibrar (de nuevo, con la resistencia de 27ohm cortocicuitada).
> Le damos click a “Ok” y terminamos la calibración.
> 
> Ahora vamos a la pestaña que esta a la derecha de “CAL” es un rectangulito verde con líneas a 45° “setup measurements” dejamos todo como esta pero en “Referece resistor” ponemos el valor que medimos previamente de armar el cable, en mi caso 26.85ohm:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77365
> 
> Le damos Ok y listo, ¡ya esta todo perfecto para medir! Excepto por una cosa, tenemos que abrir la llave que cortociuita la resistencia de 27ohm ¡saben cuantas veces me la olvidé cerrada y medí cualquier cosa!
> Clickeamos en el triangulito “play” rojo y va a empezar la medición, al principio no escuchamos nada ya que esta reproduciendo 20hz, pero de a poco vamos a ir escuchando tonos cada vez mas altos, cuando termine vamos a tener algo así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60759
> 
> Es la primera curva, la misma es la curva de impedancia del parlante/tweeter (verde)¿Qué datos podemos sacar de la misma?
> Fs: en este caso 130hz
> Impedancia mínima: en este caso 4ohm
> Qes, Qms y Qts.
> La otra curva que esta arriba es la fase de reproducción que ahora no viene al caso.
> 
> Una ves que tenemos esta gráfica tocamos “overlay” y luego “Set as overlay”
> De nuevo recuerdo, el volumen tiene que esta muy bajo, que casi no se escuche.
> Ahora viene una parte mas compleja, la de añadir masa al parlante o meterlo en una caja con dimensiones conocidas para medir Vas. Yo uso el método de añadir masa ya que es mas simple y rápido, compre seis imanes de unos 4gramos cada uno (debemos pesarlos con precisión) y los pego uno de cada lado del cono con cuidado, al atraerse quedan agarrados al cono.
> Osea, medimos sin nada en el parlante, terminamos, pulsamos “Set as overlay”, añadimos la masa conocida y medimos de nuevo, vamos a ver que aparece otra gráfica en color amarillo, fs debe bajar, si no baja algo estamos haciendo mal.
> Una vez que termina nos vamos a “analyze” y damos click en “Loudspeaker parameters – added mass method”
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77367
> 
> Como vemos, tenemos tres casillas para llenar:
> 
> “Voice coil resistance” acá ponemos Re del parlante/tweeter, osea la resistencia en corriente continua del mismo (agarramos el tester lo ponemos en escala “ohm” > 20ohm y vemos que da) en este caso 4.
> “Membrane diameter” el diámetro del parlante en centímetros (no confundir con las pulgadas).
> “Added mass (g)” la masa que añadimos en la segunda medición, en este caso 10 gramos.
> 
> TA TA TA TANNNNNNNN
> 
> ¡Llego el momento esperado! Cuando le demos click a “Calculate TSP” mágicamente y sin ningún esfuerzo mas que quemar algunas calorías con el movimiento del dedo incide aparecerán los archi mega famosos parámetros THIELE SMALL
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77368
> 
> AHORA no tiene excusa al momento de decir “es que medir los parámetros es imposible”, “no me sale”, “es mi karma” y bla bla bla.
> Esto es “*level ultra entry … para niños de 0 a 3 años”*.
> 
> Y encima, después de la primera vez, solo toma unos minutos medir cualquier parlante, tweeter, bafle… ¿¿¿¿ dijiste bafle????
> 
> ¿Creían que esto solo servia para los T/S? na na na…
> Si enchufamos los cocodrilos que dicen “parlante” a un bafle y medimos igual que siempre, nos va a dar la curva de impedancia del mismo:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60758
> 
> Que es importantísima ¿Por qué? Si es un bafle Bass reflex, fijense que hay dos picos, el valle entre los dos es la frecuencia de sintonía del mismo, en este caso 38hz. Con lo cual podemos analizar si sintonizamos bien el mismo.
> Además, vemos la impedancia mínima (acá 7 ohm) que es importante para analizar si no metimos la pata con el crossover y nuestra potencia va a poder funcionar sin quemarse con el bafle en cuestión.
> 
> Bueno, creo que es todo, si me olvidé/equivoque con algo, díganmelo y lo arreglo, espero que, después de leer esto y hacer las cosas bien el post “Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)” quede en desuso al igual que los posts “que caja me recomiendan para X parlante” ya que los orgullosos miembros de foros de electrónica no van a buscar un bafle para copiar sino que, con el pecho en alto van a decir “me compre este parlante, voy a medir los parámetros thiele small para calcular su caja OPTIMA”
> 
> Saludos y cualquier duda, pregunten.
> 
> Pd1: Como el tema es básico (osea aburrido) y encima largo (mas aburrido) intenté meter algo de humor, si confunde…es TU problema
> 
> Pd2: Para tener mas precisión a la hora de pesar los imanes me recorrí tres joyerías, ahí tienen balanzas súper precisas para pesar oro y piedras preciosas, si le dicen que son estudiantes seguro que les pesan los imanes, pesen varias veces y saquen promedio.
> 
> pd3: el volumen del ruido rosa debe ser muy bajo pero la señal que llega a la entrada de la placa de audio no, esto lo vamos ajustando con el nivel de la entrada de audio y el volumen de la potencia, lo mejor es probar varias veces.
> 
> Adjunto nuevo esquema que se entiende mejor:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 87706


Hola muy buena data. Te felicito por tu aporte, ahora una breve pregunta...¿Sabés de algún woofer que se pueda conseguir acá en Argentina de un precio razonable...digo... no dejar miles y miles de $. Algo económico, y que (_ya se que es mucho pedir_)  que en sus datos estén los parámetros de TS? Gracias


----------



## elucches

Hola. Hace unos años les compré woofers a GB Audio y medí parámetros bastante parecidos a los especificados. Ahora no hay parlantes en la página web, pero tal vez los sigan haciendo. No eran para nada caros.


----------



## marabito

*H*ola , saludos a todos, pido ayuda , tengo dos *J*bl 2404h *,* busqu*é* en la web los parametros de *T*&*S*mall pero no encontr*é* nada , minimamente ne*c*e*s*ito  eL : QMS, EL QTS y la FR. la fr la saqu*é* pero me da un valor muy alto y quisiera comparar,  El datasheet no me da esos datos , desde ya gracias.


----------



## sebsjata

Pues... en la primera pagina te explica paso a paso como sacar los parámetros de cualquier parlante.


----------



## marabito

*A*gradezco la respuesta , pero se todo lo publicado por Juan *F*ilas , o los art*í*culos del dr. Zoidberg y otros interesantes*, *pero este bi-radial (tweeter) es raro y no logro obtenerlos, pido disculpa si no hice bien la pregunta, seguir*é* buscando.


----------



## sebsjata

Para obtener Qes, Qms, Qts y Fr necesitas hacer la medición de impedancia y frecuencia, la primera que haces en el ARTA, el Cms y el BL.


----------



## marabito

buenas a todos , tengo una pregunta a ver si pueden ayudarme ,
tengo un parlante de 15" con los siguientes parametros BASICOS
 QTS - 0.84    FS- 30.76 HZ   VAS-  182.2 L   8 homs  QES-0.9  QMS-12.49 
Se puede intentar algo con  un QTS tan alto y un VAS-tan grande , porque lo unico que saco son enormes(roperos),
desde ya gracias.


----------



## Kebra

marabito dijo:


> buenas a todos , tengo una pregunta a ver si pueden ayudarme ,
> tengo un parlante de 15" con los siguientes parametros BASICOS
> QTS - 0.84    FS- 30.76 HZ   VAS-  182.2 L   8 homs  QES-0.9  QMS-12.49
> Se puede intentar algo con  un QTS tan alto y un VAS-tan grande , porque lo unico que saco son enormes(roperos),
> desde ya gracias.


Si cargaste en el simulador correctamente los datos y el resultado son "enormes roperos" la respuesta a tu inquietud se puede extrapolar de lo siguiente:

Tengo un número 6 y un número 4, y cada vez que los sumo obtengo como resultado 10. ¿Se puede obtener un resultado distinto?


----------



## romemart

Buenas tardes a todos. En la teoría no se "debe" conectar un parlante de 4 ohm a una potencia que tolera 8 ohm. Así mismo, puede afectar la medición de los parámetros T/S si lo calculo con esta potencia? Quiero medir un parlante de 4 ohm, pero solo tengo esa potencia o, una placa Tpa3116d2 que tiene tres canales (salida de R, L y SW) pero no se si se puede usar esa placa para medir y en todo caso, si arrojara valores correctos siendo que, esta placa tiene definida la salida del R, L y SW (debe tener integrado un divisor de frecuencia). Gracias


----------



## sergiot

romemart dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos. En la teoría no se "debe" conectar un parlante de 4 ohm a una potencia que tolera 8 ohm. Así mismo, puede afectar la medición de los parámetros T/S si lo calculo con esta potencia? Quiero medir un parlante de 4 ohm, pero solo tengo esa potencia o, una placa Tpa3116d2 que tiene tres canales (salida de R, L y SW) pero no se si se puede usar esa placa para medir y en todo caso, si arrojara valores correctos siendo que, esta placa tiene definida la salida del R, L y SW (debe tener integrado un divisor de frecuencia). Gracias


Si te fijas en el circuito que se debe usar, el parlante no se conecta al amplificador en forma directa, hay resistencias entre ellos, por lo tanto no cambia la medición, ademas el ARTA mide la impedancia del parlante no la del amplificador


----------



## unmonje

Thiele & Small​Algunos si ponen una llave y hacen un puente en la Resistencia.. Basta con evitarlo


----------



## romemart

sergiot dijo:


> Si te fijas en el circuito que se debe usar, el parlante no se conecta al amplificador en forma directa, hay resistencias entre ellos, por lo tanto no cambia la medición, ademas el ARTA mide la impedancia del parlante no la del amplificador


Hola Sergio, gracias por tu respuesta. Tengo claro el esquemático de la conexión, mi pregunta iba más a la segunda parte de tu respuesta. En tema de audio no manejo mucho y por ahí pensaba que, la impedancia de comunicación entre lo que tiene el parlante y envía el amplificador, podría alterar los resultados de los cálculos.


----------



## Dayjo14

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ahi le estas errando! La verde debe ser la "con peso "  o sea : primero medis sin peso, la pones de overlay y depues CON PESO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Loas a Dr. Z que fue el primero que se dio cuenta....


Ojo siempre el con peso es de color verde


----------



## Dayjo14

Kebra dijo:


> Necesitás 2 fichas de 3.5mm stereo, una llave (yo usé un módulo "punto" de 220V que tenía), una resistencia de referencia que tiene que ser al 1% en lo posible y un poco de cable.
> 
> Acá tenés el manual de LIMP:
> 
> http://www.artalabs.hr/download/LIMP-user-manual.pdf
> 
> En la página 8 te muestra como medir utilizando la salida "headphones" que es la salida de línea de la placa de sonido.


Buenas tardes*.
Con* este modo de medición igual se usa llave por qué *según *tengo entendido solo se calibra con *solo* la resistencia sin conectar al altavoz*,* luego*,* para medir hay que conectarlo todo *¿ *o me equivoco?


----------



## Kebra

Dayjo14 dijo:


> Buenas tardes*.
> Con* este modo de medición igual se usa llave por qué *según *tengo entendido solo se calibra con *solo* la resistencia sin conectar al altavoz*,* luego*,* para medir hay que conectarlo todo *¿ *o me equivoco?


En la pagina 29 del *manual de LIMP* debajo de la figura 4.22, en letras *bien negras* dice que la llave debe estar cerrada durante la medición y abierta durante la calibración.

*R.T.F.M.!  https://www.artalabs.hr/download/LIMP-user-manual.pdf*


----------

